# Wartezimmer 2012...



## psijc (9. Oktober 2011)

ich warte gespannt auf die Ausstattung der 2012er Nerve AM bzw. Strive... Ich brauche unbedingt eine Motivation um den Winter durchzufahren.


----------



## psijc (10. Oktober 2011)

Seit heute morgen hat der Showroom ja wieder geöffnet, ich fahre heute nachmittag mal dort vorbei, so langsam könnte sich ja mal ein 2012er Modell sehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psijc (10. Oktober 2011)

War grade da.
von neuen Modellen war noch nichts zu sehen.
Ein freundlicher MA meite daß die Website heute oder morgen Nacht upgedated wird 

Es wird "bald" die neuen Modelle zum probefahren geben.
Zur Verfügbarkeit der neuen Modelle  konnte er mir nichts sagen. Aber das sehen wir ja auf der Website.... Spannung....


----------



## Wobbi (10. Oktober 2011)

das update wird auch zeit! 
ob canyon wohl dieses mal ein strive in "s" als testrad im showroom haben wird?


----------



## balalu (10. Oktober 2011)

Webseite ich derzeit in der Wartung, daher denke ich dass es wohl in kürze soweit ist..... =)

Bin gespannt was die Torques können.....


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. Oktober 2011)

ja war auch noch vorher online auf der site!!! also hoffentlich gibts jetzt neue modelle weil mein Nevrve AM ist gestern verkauft worden und jetzt brauch ich ein torque.... nur halt ka ob Trailflow oder Alpinist =) 

aber soweit ich das gesehen hab aus der Broschüre  ändert sich ja quasi nichts zumindest beim trailflow.... gibts halt jetzt ne elixier 7 und beim alpinist dürft auch alles gleich bleiben soweit...


----------



## Bartoy (10. Oktober 2011)

Uh, Seite ist in Arbeit.


----------



## psijc (11. Oktober 2011)

Na das sieht doch gut aus 
bessere Gabel beim Nerve AM 6.0, dafür an der Kurbel gespart. Gute Entscheidung.

KW 49... Hoffentlich bleibts dabei.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (11. Oktober 2011)

Waaaasss, Liefertermin Strive ES 8.0 ist KW 15. Was geht denn da ab?  Müssen die erst noch ein Werk für die Aluminiumgewinnung bauen?
Da muss ich mich wohl doch mal nach Alternativen umschauen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Oktober 2011)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Waaaasss, Liefertermin Strive ES 8.0 ist KW 15. Was geht denn da ab?  Müssen die erst noch ein Werk für die Aluminiumgewinnung bauen?
> Da muss ich mich wohl doch mal nach Alternativen umschauen.


 

Auf Grund der unglaublich innovativen Serverkapazitäten kurz mal die Hotline angerufen:

Aussage:

"Die ersten Strives kommen in KW15 egal welche Modelle...einige sogar erst KW18!"

Happy Waiting...sorry muss weg...zur Dekubitus-Prophylaxe...


----------



## KtuluOne62 (11. Oktober 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Auf Grund der unglaublich innovativen Serverkapazitäten kurz mal die Hotline angerufen:
> 
> Aussage:
> 
> ...



KW 15 für alle Modelle habe ich auch nach etlicher Wartezeit auf der Canyon-Seite mit Schrecken festgestellt. Aber KW 18 ist der Hammer. Wenn dann noch was unvorhergesehens passiert bist Du Mitte nächsten Jahres!

Das Problem ist immer nur, wenn ich mir die Alternativen (z.B. Specialized Enduro) und deren Ausstattung ansehe, kann ich mich nicht so richtig dazu überwinden. Oh man, da ist man bereit soviel Geld auszugeben und wird noch vor solche Probleme gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Oktober 2011)

Sie verkaufen bis Mitte des nächsten Jahres (Alp)Träume...


----------



## Wobbi (11. Oktober 2011)

kw 18 ist doch ok^^..als ich kw 35 beim top-strive gesehen habe, konnte ich nur lachen!
bedeutet, ich bestelle jetzt ein bike, welches ich nächstes jahr in der woche zum september bekomme, damit ich mitte oktober, wenn die seite mit den 2013er bikes startet, bereits ein veraltetes rad habe!

edit: falls sich die auslieferung nicht noch verzögert......


----------



## fanatikz (11. Oktober 2011)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> KW 15 für alle Modelle habe ich auch nach etlicher Wartezeit auf der Canyon-Seite mit Schrecken festgestellt. Aber KW 18 ist der Hammer. Wenn dann noch was unvorhergesehens passiert bist Du Mitte nächsten Jahres!
> 
> Das Problem ist immer nur, wenn ich mir die Alternativen (z.B. Specialized Enduro) und deren Ausstattung ansehe, kann ich mich nicht so richtig dazu überwinden. Oh man, da ist man bereit soviel Geld auszugeben und wird noch vor solche Probleme gestellt.



Hab mein Torque um kurz vor 7 heute morgen geordert, das hat jetzt KW3, vermutlich ist die Nachfrage beim Strive enorm hoch...


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Oktober 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> kw 18 ist doch ok^^..als ich kw 35 beim top-strive gesehen habe, konnte ich nur lachen!
> bedeutet, ich bestelle jetzt ein bike, welches ich nächstes jahr in der woche zum september bekomme, damit ich mitte oktober, wenn die seite mit den 2013er bikes startet, bereits ein veraltetes rad habe!
> 
> edit: falls sich die auslieferung nicht noch verzögert......


 

Hat was von DDR-planwirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## die-flut (11. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

Jetzt warte ich mit....
Eben mein Torque FRX Flashzone geordert. 
Lieferumfang:
Fahrrad, Torque-Wrench(ich denke für den CCDB oder den Hinterbau) und eine Iridium Shox Pumpe?!?

Was mach ich bitte beim Torque FRX Flashzone (mit CCDB und F40, soweit ich mich entsinne doch beides Stahlfeder-Federelemente!) mit der kostenlos mitgelieferten Iridium Shox Pumpe?



Nun ja, in KW 09 bin ich sicher schlauer...

Bis denn,

die-flut.


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Oktober 2011)

Na dann will ich mich mal dazu gesellen..

habe gerade mein Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt 

..aber mal im ernst, kw 35 für ein Strive..??!!! nie im leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhtool (11. Oktober 2011)

die-flut schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Jetzt warte ich mit....
> Eben mein Torque FRX Flashzone geordert.
> ...



am dämpfer sollte ein ausgleichsbehälter sein der etwas luft braucht und der wrench ist nur zur montage des lenkers dabei.


----------



## MightyMike (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich geselle mich zu euch und warte auf mein FRX Speedzone, dazu heute schon passende Spank Spike Pedale und stärkere Feder bestellt. Jetzt nur noch auf Wunder glauben und hoffen das die Bikes auch früher kommen.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Oktober 2011)

Lux MR 9.0 Team 

Angeblich KW 48 womit ich voll zufrieden wäre..


----------



## MightyMike (11. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Lux MR 9.0 Team
> 
> Angeblich KW 48 womit ich voll zufrieden wäre..



du glücklicher


----------



## morch84 (11. Oktober 2011)

Heute Früh um 4  Nerve Am 7 in Mamba Green Black bestellt Lieferung KW 1/2012 wenns dabei bleibt...!


----------



## afuerst89 (11. Oktober 2011)

morch84 schrieb:


> Heute Früh um 4  Nerve Am 7 in Mamba Green Black bestellt Lieferung KW 1/2012 wenns dabei bleibt...!



Sehr gute Wahl, sag bitte bescheid wenn du es bekommst, ich will dann Fotos sehen!


----------



## morch84 (11. Oktober 2011)

Geht klar freu mich schon auch wenn ich es erst im März fahren kann... So schön wie es auch ist das man das Bike Zeitig bekommt aber den ganzen Winter nur anschauen fetzt bestimmt auch net


----------



## PhoEnjX (11. Oktober 2011)

Grüßt euch!

Versuche seit 1 1/2 Stunden mein Torque 7.0 Trailflow in "Stealth" zu bestellen, aber ich bekomme das gute Stück einfach nicht in den Warenkorb Die Seite ist wohl zu überfüllt mit PopUps. Wohl absichtlich um die Menge an Käufern fern zu halten............

"...Datenübertragung abgebrochen..." 

Tolle Banane! 

Gruß,

Sven


P.S.: Canyon bietet nicht "zuuuufällig" verstecke "Übergrößen" der Rahmen an? Wegen meiner leidigen Meterbeine (Schrittlänge 102 cm) bei 195 cm Körpergröße bin ich bei "L" skeptisch. Wie seht ihr das? Eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich ja nicht...Müsste ich sicher im nachhinein etwas am Vorbau ändern lassen


----------



## konahoss90 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> kw 18 ist doch ok^^..als ich kw 35 beim top-strive gesehen habe, konnte ich nur lachen!
> bedeutet, ich bestelle jetzt ein bike, welches ich nächstes jahr in der woche zum september bekomme, damit ich mitte oktober, wenn die seite mit den 2013er bikes startet, bereits ein veraltetes rad habe!
> 
> edit: falls sich die auslieferung nicht noch verzögert......



Ich habe mein 8.0er dieses Jahr auch erst in KW 25 bekommen und musste zwischenzeitlich darauf verzichten. 

Die 2011er Modelle sind halt die aktuellen Modelle. 2012er Modell gibts halt erst 2012  Bleibt meins also länger "aktuell"


----------



## jaamaa (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Seite wurde heute Nacht relauncht. Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage ist dann heute der Server in die Knie gegangen. Kennt man von anderen Seiten ja auch, ist halt so. Zum Bestellen wurde ich einfach anrufen. Geht eh besser...
Achso...  KW 52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Oktober 2011)

"Sehr geehrte Kundin,
  sehr geehrter Kunde,

  [FONT="]vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Die Daten sind in unserem System eingegangen und werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet."

Nun ja...KW18 nächstes Jahr...wenn das mal schnellstmöglich ist...freue mich drauf...wenn "ich es noch erleben darf" (Zitat Oma)


...Strive 7er

Beste Grüße

[/FONT]


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (12. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir gestern das Ghost Cagua bstellt: KW 6 2012... Wird mein Reha-Rad da ich seit 2.6. diesen Jahres veletzt bin und jetzt immernoch an "Gehstöcken" laufen muss.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Oktober 2011)

Stumpjumper25th schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern das Ghost Cagua bstellt: KW 6 2012...



Ähm... falscher Thread


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist es KW 15, bin mal gespannt. Ist mein erstes Canyon und es wird ein Strive 8


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es KW 15...


 

...2012 oder 2013? 

Ist nicht mein erstes Canyon. Wenn ich allerdings noch nie ein Canyon gefahren wäre, bezweifle ich, dass meine Geduld ausreichend groß für diese Lieferendloszeiten wäre...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Theees (12. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, 6 Wochen Wartezeit beim XC 8.0.

Muss man jetzt direkt bestellen oder steigt die Wartezeit wenn man erst in 3-4 Wochen bestellt?

Würde vorher gerne mal eins probefahren. Oder kann man bei Canyon auch abholen?


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

Theees schrieb:


> Hmm, 6 Wochen Wartezeit beim XC 8.0.
> 
> Muss man jetzt direkt bestellen oder steigt die Wartezeit wenn man erst in 3-4 Wochen bestellt?


 
Kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Liegt zum einen an der Größe der Charge an XC 8.0er die Canyon zur Ausliferung geliefert bekommt und zum einen an der darauf bestehenden Bestellungen. Es kann schon sein, dass Du ungünstig auf die nächste Charge vertröstet wirst, wenn Du zu lange wartest. Bestell doch einfach per Nachnahme, dann musst du monetär nicht in Vorleistung gehen (Das mach ich auch nicht, bei einer Lieferzeit von mehr als einem halben Jahr)



Theees schrieb:


> Würde vorher gerne mal eins probefahren. Oder kann man bei Canyon auch abholen?


 
Ja kannst du in Koblenz. Einfach bei der Bestellung als Selbstabholer deklarieren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Oktober 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> du glücklicher



Viel länger würde ich nicht aushalten...


----------



## ninja23 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wann zeigt es denn den Liefertermin an? Hab mir mal ein Bike in den Warenkorb gelegt, seh da aber nichts...kommt das etwa erst wenn die Bestellung abgeschickt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

ninja23 schrieb:


> Wann zeigt es denn den Liefertermin an? Hab mir mal ein Bike in den Warenkorb gelegt, seh da aber nichts...kommt das etwa erst wenn die Bestellung abgeschickt wurde?


 

Das kommt wenn Serverabfragen nicht dauernd out-timen. 

oder unter 0261-404000

Beste Grüße


----------



## MightyMike (12. Oktober 2011)

ninja23 schrieb:


> Wann zeigt es denn den Liefertermin an? Hab mir mal ein Bike in den Warenkorb gelegt, seh da aber nichts...kommt das etwa erst wenn die Bestellung abgeschickt wurde?



steht auf der Bestellbestätigung und unter den Bikes auf der HP unter Verfügbarkeit


----------



## vinbal (12. Oktober 2011)

hab vor 3 wochen das diesjährige nerve am 9.0 hs bestellt. bin damit auch noch sehr zufrieden wenn ich die 2012 bikes sehe. und das beste: ich kanns nächste woche abholen!!! ;-)


----------



## ES5Teufel (12. Oktober 2011)

Servus
Ich setz mich mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer.
Bestellt ist ein Strive ES 7  evtl KW15/2012


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

ES5Teufel schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich setz mich mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer.
> Bestellt ist ein Strive ES 7  evtl KW15/2012




He du Sauhund du!!! 

Welche Farbe?? Wenn das ein weißes ist dann protestiere ich angesichts meiner längeren "Lead-time" von 3 Wochen!!

Beste Grüße 

P.S. Hab noch ne Frage:

angesichts meiner etwas komischen physiognomischen Geometrie (Höhe 183 cm /SL 85 cm) habe ich ein M mit einem 90er Vorbau (Aufpreis...tstststs) bestellt. Hat jemand eine ähnliche Geo und Physiognomie...ich habe Bedenken, ich säße zu aufrecht (mit kürzerem VB so oder so, aber auch mit einem 90er)...


----------



## ES5Teufel (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ein schwarzes geordert.
Ich habe bei 172 die S genommen. Ich denke bei Dir is die M schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (12. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Lux MR 9.0 Team
> 
> Angeblich KW 48 womit ich voll zufrieden wäre..



KW 48 in 2012


----------



## jaamaa (12. Oktober 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> angesichts meiner etwas komischen physiognomischen Geometrie (Höhe 183 cm /SL 85 cm) habe ich ein M mit einem 90er Vorbau (Aufpreis...tstststs) bestellt. Hat jemand eine ähnliche Geo und Physiognomie...ich habe Bedenken, ich säße zu aufrecht (mit kürzerem VB so oder so, aber auch mit einem 90er)...


Was ist daran nicht normal? Habe auch SL 86 bei 183cm 
Ich hätte übrigens ein L genommen. Mitte April dauert mir aber zu lange....


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht normal? Habe auch SL 86 bei 183cm



Zwischen "normal" und Quasimodo liegt manchmal nur 1 cm! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## PhoEnjX (13. Oktober 2011)

Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf!

Ich quäle mich mit seit Tagen mit der passenden Rahmengröße bei 1,93 m und SL 100 cm!

Ich werde wohl noch nicht mal mehr "L" nehmen können, wenn ich ein Torque haben möchte. Größer gibt es die Enduros ja nicht. Oder wie ist es dort mit der Geometrie?

Deshalb überlege ich, ob ich nicht ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 X in "XL" nehme. Das würde mir vom Einsatzbereich auch noch vollkommen ausreichen. Das sollte dann passen. Muss ja.............

Viele liebe Grüße,

Sven


----------



## tosix (16. Oktober 2011)

Warte auf mein Grand Canyon Al 7.0 in weiß  soll in der KW 48 2011 kommen  Bin ich wohl einer der wenigen die nicht bis 2012 warten müssen xD


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Oktober 2011)

yeah! 2011 scho ein 2012er bike zu fahren, hat was von zurück in die zukunft


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Oktober 2011)

so jetzt ist mein Nerve AM endlich weg....

will mir jetzt ein trailflow holen!

Was meint ihr sollte ich noch mit der Bestellung warten so 2 Wochen? Oder Lieber jetzt schon bestellen, im sinne von Liefertermin etc...


----------



## jaamaa (16. Oktober 2011)

Warum willst du noch 2 Wochen warten, wenn du es eh bestellen willst? Wenn du Pech hast, ist es nicht mehr verfügbar. Dann mußt du bis zur nächsten Charge warten (Frühjahr/Sommer)


----------



## Hammy (16. Oktober 2011)

so grad ein Grand Canyon AL 29 8.9 bestellt... 
ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gesteinigt weils ein 29er is ^^ 
und das kommt auch noch in meiner Geburtstagswoche


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Oktober 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Warum willst du noch 2 Wochen warten, wenn du es eh bestellen willst? Wenn du Pech hast, ist es nicht mehr verfügbar. Dann mußt du bis zur nächsten Charge warten (Frühjahr/Sommer)



also das bedeutet wenn die jetzt ausverkauft sind dann gibts erst wieder im april/mai/juni bikes.... das ist ja auch für die katz

na ich werd mich mal mit canyon in verbindung setzen morgen weil ich hab noch ein paar fragen zum trailflow!

danke lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. Oktober 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> also das bedeutet wenn die jetzt ausverkauft sind dann gibts erst wieder im april/mai/juni bikes.... das ist ja auch für die katz
> 
> na ich werd mich mal mit canyon in verbindung setzen morgen weil ich hab noch ein paar fragen zum trailflow!
> 
> danke lg



So in etwa....


----------



## die-flut (17. Oktober 2011)

So,

Habe eben mit Canyon telefoniert.

Habe das Torque FRX bereits bezahlt und habe nun angeblich zuviel überwiesen
Preis alte Rechnung und Homepage: 3699,- EUR
Preis neue Rechnung: 3599,- EUR

Sowohl der Auftrag als auch die erste bzw. zweite Rechnung haben unterschiedliche Auftragsnummern.

Jetzt hoffe ich natürlich, daß die Zahlung trotzdem zugeordnet werden kann.

Ist der Preis auf der Page denn nun falsch gewesen? Würde auch die spontane Preiserhöhung gegenüber den Zeitungstests erklären.

Naja, wird schon... Ist ja noch Zeit bis zum Liefertermin in der 9. KW.

bis denn,

die-flut


----------



## jaamaa (18. Oktober 2011)

Unproblematischer ist die ganze Sache natÃ¼rlich immer per Nachnahme und â¬ 3600 fÃ¼r 4 Monate auf ein Tagesgeldkonto wÃ¤re schon fast ein Satz Reifen


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. Oktober 2011)

genau das denk ich mir 2600 in meinem fall fürs trailflow könnte man ja die 3 monate bis zur lieferung nett anlegen... aber was solls, ich liebe halt den sport!


----------



## Hammy (18. Oktober 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Unproblematischer ist die ganze Sache natürlich immer per Nachnahme und  3600 für 4 Monate auf ein Tagesgeldkonto wäre schon fast ein Satz Reifen



*Wann muss ich bezahlen, wenn ich die Bezahlart Vorkasse ausgewählt habe?*

Nach deiner Bestellung erhältst Du eine PDF per E-Mail mit einer Bestellbestätigung und kurz danach eine Vorauszahlungsrechnung als PDF. Diese Rechnung bezahlst Du am besten spätestens bis zwei Wochen vor dem geplanten Liefertermin. Gebe bei der Überweisung bitte Deine Auftrags- und Kundennummer an. Auch bei der Bezahlart "Finanzierung" erhälst Du eine Vorauszahlungsrechnung. Bei vollständiger Finanzierung bezahlt diesen gesamten Betrag zunächst die Commerz Finanz, bei einer Teilfinanzierung sollte Dein Anteil bis spätesten zwei Wochen vor dem geplanten Liefertermin bei uns eingehen.


----------



## die-flut (18. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das mit dem Tagesgeldkonto mal eben gerechnet:

3600,- EUR für 4 Monate zu max 3,5 % bedeutet einen Zinsertrag von 42,- EUR. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, daß sich das Geld auch volle 4 Monate auf dem Konto befindet. 
Danach muss das Geld vom Konto runter und wieder auf das Konto drauf, von welchem die Rechnung bezahlt werden soll. (Nachnahme ist bei Canyon leider nur bis 3500,- möglich)

Ich besitze zur Zeit kein Tagesgeldkonto. Ich müsste somit erst ein solches Konto einrichten und da ich es nicht benötige, anschließend wieder kündigen.

Nüchtern betrachtet, spare ich damit 42,- EUR (natürlich abzüglich evtl. Einrichtungsgebühren, Transferkosten und evtl noch Kontoführungsgebühren für 4 Monate). Dazu kommt dann jedoch noch der rein subjektiv empfundene hohe Aufwand für diese Aktion.

Ich habe mich somit ganz bewußt gegen diese Variante entschieden. Und einfach nur schonmal eine Rechnung beglichen. 

Meine Frage zielte eigentlich auf die Preisdifferenzen auf der Homepage ab und ich wunderte mich darüber, daß der Preis sowohl auf der Homepage als auch in meinen Rechnungen nun korrigiert wurden.


----------



## mc83 (19. Oktober 2011)

Gestern bestellt:
Torque FRX Rockzone in L und rawrange
(ich bin 187cm groß)

Einsatzgebiet: Freeride, hin und wieder Park, kleine Endurotouren.
Wieso kein normales Torque: wollte eins mit Stahlfederelemente.

Ich hoffe, dass die Farbzusammenstellung mir dann auch gut gefällt 

Wie groß ist die Chance, dass die Räder vor dem geplanten Termin verliefert werden?

Gruß


----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt:
> Torque FRX Rockzone in L und rawrange
> (ich bin 187cm groß)
> 
> ...



sehr gut, ich warte auf mein FRX Speedzone


----------



## mlb (19. Oktober 2011)

Eben das Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone in raw, Gr. L bestellt 

Bin ma gespannt ob es bei KW11 bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann nehm ich auch mal Platz und werd wohl noch bisl länger hier bleiben ))

Canyon Strive ES 7.0 (Glacier)


----------



## Eifelheizer (23. Oktober 2011)

2005 hatte ich mir im Frühjahr (März/April) mein erstes Canyon Nerve XC 4 bestellt und erst im August bekommen. :-(

Nun ist es an der Zeit ein neues Bike zu bestellen.
Diesmal ein Nerve XC 8.0 Black Forest Green-White und ich bekomme es in KW 47/2011

Mal so nebenbei, bei dem neuen Schrifzzug unter dem Unterrohr handelt es sich um eine Schutzfolie.


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, ... , Tach auch. Is hier noch frei? Dann setz ich mich mal.

Mein Arzt meinte, es sieht nach Konsumrausch aus und hat mich hierher überwiesen.

Ich habe ja in 2010 auf 2011 das ganze Spiel schon einmal mit dem Strive durchexerziert  (Umstieg vom Nerve XC). Nach nicht ganz unerwarteter Verzögerung habe ich dann doch auf ein Speci Enduro umgesattelt und das ganze nicht bereut. 

Jetzt setzt leider schon wieder der Kaufreiz ein und das Gefühl, dass das Enduro nicht mehr ausreicht. Dazu kommt dann noch der geile Look des FRX Dropzone (boahhh ). Eigentlich würde es ja auch das Rockzone tun, aber das Dropzone ist einfach zum .

Da man aus Erfahrung offenbar weniger schlau wird, als man landläufig sagt, habe ich mir also sicherheitshalber das Dropzone bestellt. 

Der Rahmen ist ja ganz neu, in sofern erwarte ich mal einen Liefertermin von nicht vor KW14 + 4. Bis dahin habe ich dann noch genug Gelegenheit ein paar andere schöne Töchter probezufahren


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ich übergebe mich...heute wurde schon zweimal an den Lieferzeiten des Strive 7er gedreht.

Einmal in schwarz nach vorne und dann wieder nach hinten in S und M.

Und jetzt wurde mein 7er in Glacier von KW18 auf KW22 delayed.

......naja...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...ich glaube an Wunder!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## MightyMike (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei FRX Speedzone steht jetzt KW 20 das wäre Mitte Mai. ich hoffe, dass es für neue Bestellungen gilt, denn ich habe noch auf meiner Bestellbestätigung KW 11. Damit könnte ich leben, aber Mitte Mai wäre für mich ein Grund vom Vertrag zurück zu treten.


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Oktober 2011)

Also,spiele auch immer wieder mit dem Gedanken mir ein Canyon zu holen.
Aber wenn ich diese Wartezeiten sehe,wird mir echt schlecht.
Nerve AM 9.0SL KW51 oder Strive ESX 9.0 LTD KW35.
Sowas geht doch nicht,oder sehe ich das falsch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Oktober 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Sowas geht doch nicht,oder sehe ich das falsch.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Mit Verlaub...ja...Du siehst das leider falsch...


----------



## Wobbi (24. Oktober 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich übergebe mich...heute wurde schon zweimal an den Lieferzeiten des Strive 7er gedreht.
> 
> Einmal in schwarz nach vorne und dann wieder nach hinten in S und M.
> 
> ...



stimmt! zwischenzeitlich stand der liefertermin beim 7er, schwarz, größe "s" und "m" bei kw 2. 

nix für ungut...aber DAS ist typisch canyon!^^


----------



## mc83 (25. Oktober 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Bei FRX Speedzone steht jetzt KW 20 das wäre Mitte Mai. ich hoffe, dass es für neue Bestellungen gilt, denn ich habe noch auf meiner Bestellbestätigung KW 11. Damit könnte ich leben, aber Mitte Mai wäre für mich ein Grund vom Vertrag zurück zu treten.


 

Laut Canyon HP:
"Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen."

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen!


----------



## wolfi_b (25. Oktober 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich diese Wartezeiten sehe,wird mir echt schlecht.
> Nerve AM 9.0SL KW51...


Ja aber KW51 2011

Sieh mal beim Nerve AM 9.0 nach, beim light white - orange steht KW1 und bei stealth KW49


----------



## Deleted 133688 (25. Oktober 2011)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, bei dem neuen Schrifzzug unter dem Unterrohr handelt es sich um eine Schutzfolie.


 
wie? nicht lackiert? Der komplette weiße Anteil mit dem Schriftzug ist ne Folie? Also auch der weiße Anteil auf dem Oberrohr?


----------



## Inzaghi22 (25. Oktober 2011)

So, ich nehme dann auch mal Platz. Gerade ein Torque FRX Rockzone in light white-orange, Größe "M" bestellt.  Liefertermin KW 13.

Ich warte mal ...


----------



## mc83 (25. Oktober 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> wie? nicht lackiert? Der komplette weiße Anteil mit dem Schriftzug ist ne Folie? Also auch der weiße Anteil auf dem Oberrohr?


 

Ich denke, dass das mit der Folie nur bei den Anodisierten Rahmen ist.
Bei den Lackierten (auch raw) wird der Schriftzug doch überlackiert sein. Aufkleber sehen doch nicht so hochwertig aus wie überlackierte Aufkleber.


----------



## Eifelheizer (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir einen lackierten bestellt und da wurde gesagt, dass es eine Schutzfolie sei.
Ob das Oberrohr auch mit Folie beklebt ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (25. Oktober 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das mit der Folie nur bei den Anodisierten Rahmen ist.
> Bei den Lackierten (auch raw) wird der Schriftzug doch überlackiert sein. Aufkleber sehen doch nicht so hochwertig aus wie überlackierte Aufkleber.



ja kann sein. Würde aber nie einen lackierten bestellen sondern immer ano. Unempfindlicher gegen steinschläge (keine lackplatzer).

also bei meinem GC AL 2011 Ano ist da nichts geklebt. Unter dem Unterrohr ist halt eine Schutzfolie geklebt, aber das ist ja normal.

Naja ich hab mein 29'er 9.9 SL bestellt (ano-white) - KW12.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (25. Oktober 2011)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen lackierten bestellt und da wurde gesagt, dass es eine Schutzfolie sei.
> Ob das Oberrohr auch mit Folie beklebt ist, weiß ich nicht.



also der Rahmen komplett forest green lackiert und dann die weißen canyon schriftzüge geklebt mit Folie....hm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

die Canyon Schriftzüge sind nicht generell geklebt.
Einzig bei den anodisierten Rahmen benutzen wir für die Decals am Unterrohr farbige Rahmenschutzfolien mit dem Canyon Schriftzug.
Die lackierten Rahmen haben keine geklebten Schriftzüge. Hier sind die Decals lackiert und wir verwenden am Unterrohr eine durchsichtige Rahmenschutzfolie.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Eifelheizer (26. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.
So genau hab ich mir vor Ort nicht erklären lassen.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. Oktober 2011)

So, Nerve Am wurde verkauft und vorgestern Trailflow in Schwarz bestellt. 

lieferung KW52, also wenn ich glück hab bekomm ichs noch dieses jahr


----------



## ninja23 (27. Oktober 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> So, Nerve Am wurde verkauft und vorgestern Trailflow in Schwarz bestellt.
> 
> lieferung KW52, also wenn ich glück hab bekomm ichs noch dieses jahr



Same here


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. Oktober 2011)

ninja23 schrieb:


> Same here



Supppeerrrr

wirst du das bike tunen?

Denke ich werde die Monate Jänner / Februar Nutzen um das Gewicht in Richtung 14,5 zu bewegen (da ist das wetter eh sc.....)


----------



## ninja23 (27. Oktober 2011)

Vorerst mal nicht, ich will es erstmal richtig testfahren, vielleicht kommt ja im Jänner eine Föhnwelle 

Was du willst denn so austauschen am Bike?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. Oktober 2011)

also ich tippe auf föhnwelle auf erstes Februarweekend wie es letztes jahr auch war 12 grad und ne mükke hat mich gestochen 

Naja würde gerne die Reifen Tauschen, einerseits einen Satz fürs DH fahren und einen fürs Allround

Und Laufradsatz.


----------



## Monche (28. Oktober 2011)

Ist der Platz hier noch frei? Ich Gesell mich dann zu euch. 
In war vor ner Stunde bei Canyon und hab mich für das nerve am 6.0 in M entschieden. 
 KW 51.... Hoffentlich geht die zeit schnell um. 
Danke an Ruben für die tolle Beratung. ;-)


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Monche

ergo dein Bike wird unterm Christbaum stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die-flut (29. Oktober 2011)

So, um meine Wartezeit zu überbrücken noch eine Frage:

Welche Federn werden denn bei der F40 und beim CCDB mitgeliefert?

Ist beim CCDB oder der FOX eine Titanfeder bei?

Hab mir das Flashzone mit dem Konfigurator bestellt und Gewicht usw. eingetragen. Wird das Fahrwerk auf dieses Gewicht abgestimmt, oder muss ich dann noch andere Federn kaufen/verbauen?




Fragen über Fragen...

thx, cu @ the trail,

die-flut


----------



## Lewwerworschd (29. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

...Stefan mein Name. Oh wie ich sehe isses ja schon recht voll hier. Naja, ich gesell mich mal zu euch. Also ich bin wegen nem Torque FRX 7.0 hier und laut Dr. Canyon darf ich hier bis Mitte März sitzen... Zahnbürste dabei?


----------



## Wastegate (29. Oktober 2011)

> darf ich hier bis Mitte März sitzen



Na ja.....selber schuld


----------



## MightyMike (29. Oktober 2011)

Lewwerworschd schrieb:


> Guten Tag Zusammen,
> 
> ...Stefan mein Name. Oh wie ich sehe isses ja schon recht voll hier. Naja, ich gesell mich mal zu euch. Also ich bin wegen nem Torque FRX 7.0 hier und laut Dr. Canyon darf ich hier bis Mitte März sitzen... Zahnbürste dabei?



dann sitzen wir zusammen bis März hier, ich warte auf das Speedzone


----------



## die-flut (29. Oktober 2011)

Hm, die langen Wartezeiten auf die jetzt bestellbaren 2012er Bikes sind (m.E. nach) nicht tragisch. Der letzte Bikepark hier in meinem Zugriff schliesst am Montag ab(Braunlage). Eröffnung der Saison ist dann auch überall nicht vor März.

Für mich also eher kein Problem bis dahin ohne mein neues (und erstes)DH-Bike auskommen zu müssen... 

'Euphoriemodus an:
Ich will es natürlich trotzdem so schnell wie möglich zum Anfassen, zum Ansehen, zum Brötchen holen fahren.... 

Ich freu mich schon... sooooooo sehr!!!!!...

'Euphoriemodus aus.

Zum Gruß den Hut,
zieht die-flut.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. Oktober 2011)

naja wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe, werden es sicherlich ein paar ihr neues torque direkt unterm weihnachtsbaum stellen können, bei mir geht es sich laut canyon genau um ein paar tage nicht aus 

aber im prinzip wird der jänner und februar eh dafür genützt um umbauten zu machen und vor märz brauchst im prinzip eh nicht zu fahrn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewwerworschd (31. Oktober 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> dann sitzen wir zusammen bis März hier, ich warte auf das Speedzone



Verdammt coole Sache. Haste Karten dabei, Mau Mau, Skat Romme?




Wastegate schrieb:


> Na ja.....selber schuld



Warumääää? Auf mein Cube hab ich damals fast ein Jahr gewartet um dann  letztlich doch ein anderes zu bekommen. Hier hab ich noch ein wenig mehr  Zuversicht, oder Canyon?!


----------



## MightyMike (31. Oktober 2011)

Lewwerworschd schrieb:


> Verdammt coole Sache. Haste Karten dabei, Mau Mau, Skat Romme?



Ich bin nicht der Kartentyp, aber verbringe die Zeit mit Seminararbeit, Snowboarden, in Kletterhalle und ein Lapierre Spicy habe ich zum Glück auch noch  Kann aber das Canyon kaum abwarten


----------



## lars.laehminger (1. November 2011)

Habe in der Schweiz mal eine Strive ES 9.0 bestellt (finde die Farbkombination geil). Lieferzeitpunkt KW 32!!!!
Sehe das aber eher als "Vorbestellung". Sollte das schneller gehen: top. Finde ich ein besseres Angebot bei einem Mitbewerber, der nicht erst die Rahmen mit dem Eselkarren von Taiwan hierher karren muss, dann nehme ich mir auch die Freiheit, meine Bestellung zu annullieren...mein dementes Hirn weiss kommenden September sowieso nicht mehr, was es letzte Woche erzählt hat...
Die deutschen Rahmen scheinen immerhin schon ab KW 18 da zu sein, die bekommen wohl einen ackergaul vor den karren gespannt...


----------



## simdiem (2. November 2011)

So, dann werde ich hier auch mal "platzen" ^^. KW 15 ist Geburtstermin und es wird ein Torque FRX Playzone in M  in lightwhite-orange...


----------



## Ninja2007 (2. November 2011)

Echt toll,

habe letzten Donnerstag für meine Freundin ein 2012er CRAND CANYON AL7.0W in "Light White - Gold" bestellt.
Zu meiner Überraschung ist das Rad bereits letzten Montag mit DHL geliefert worden, also nur 4 Tage nach Bestellung!

2012er Bikes bereits 2011 fahren, da kommt mir mein 2011er AM direkt alt vor! 

Wieder mal großes Lob an CANYON!


----------



## goolem (2. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Brauch mal die Hilfe von einem deutschen Kollegen. Als Liefertermin für mein Speedzone gibt mir Canyon die KW22 an. Bin Schweizer und kann daher weder auf den Warenkorb noch auf Verfügbarkeit zugreifen. Was wird auf der Webseite als Liefertermin angegeben?
KW22 ist , bis dann werde ich mein neues Bike mindestens schon 500km weit geprügelt haben....
Danke für ne schnelle Antwort


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. November 2011)

goolem schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> brauch mal die hilfe von einem deutschen kollegen. Als liefertermin für mein speedzone gibt mir canyon die kw22 an. Bin schweizer und kann daher weder auf den warenkorb noch auf verfügbarkeit zugreifen. Was wird auf der webseite als liefertermin angegeben?
> Kw22 ist , bis dann werde ich mein neues bike mindestens schon 500km weit geprügelt haben....
> Danke für ne schnelle antwort



s+m kw20
l kw 22


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

da lohnt es sich drauf zu warten.....


----------



## Eifelheizer (3. November 2011)

Wow!  
Hab mir per Mail nachträglich weitere Teile bestellt
und sogar reingeschrieben, dass es hoffentlich nicht zur Verzögerung kommt.
1. Mail: Kein Problem Bestellung geändert
2. Mail: Die neue Auftragsbestätigung
Der neue Liefertermin wurde um eine Woche vorgezogen. 

Laut der Homepage steht sogar drin, dass die Bikes sofort verfügbar sind.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. November 2011)

geh mal ne Frage zum Torque Trailflow...

Letztes Jahr hatte das Alpinist bzw. Trailflow eine Vorbaulänge von 50-55 je nach Körpergröße bei Größe M!

Dieses Jahr ist es aber 65mm...

Hab bei meiner Bestellung geschrieben das ich gern einen kürzeren hätte, jedoch noch keine Antwort bekommen... Weil ich mein 65mm zu 50mm das macht ja nen mörder Unterschied 

Aber so wie ich das seh gibts den Iodine Vorbau nur bis 65mm... und drunter nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patinho (5. November 2011)

So, dann nehme ich auch mal Platz. Nerve XC 7, black. Liefertermin KW 48.

Werde also nicht allzu lange hier sitzen.


----------



## Monche (5. November 2011)

kw 51... wann kommst du endlich??? :-(


----------



## jaamaa (5. November 2011)

@DiscoDuDe
Bei Canyon gibt es keine Sonderwünsche in Sachen Ausstattung oder Farbe. Nur so wie auf der Website oder Katalog beschrieben... für alle! Das ist nun mal so.
 Aber du hast ja noch gut 52 Tage Zeit dir einen Passenden zu bestellen und schon mal hinzulegen


----------



## visualex (5. November 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

nach langem Überlegen ist es für nächstes Jahr doch keine Alutech Fanes geworden, sondern ein Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone rawrange in Größe L. Liefertermin KW 17 :-( Hätte ich nicht so lange gezögert, wäre es noch KW 11 geworden. 

Für alle die es interessiert: Bei Körpergröße 1,83m und Schrittlänge 88cm liege ich laut PPS so gerade im Bereich von "L". Hoffentlich empfinde ich das nach einer Probefahrt auch so.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## DiscoDuDe (6. November 2011)

@ jaamaa

hab ich mir fast sogar gedacht, trotzdem einfach nur shit das canyon jetzt längere vorbaus montiert weil sie jetzt ein anderes fabrikat verwenden....

na egal, es ist ja leicht zu beheben!


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> @ jaamaa
> 
> hab ich mir fast sogar gedacht, trotzdem einfach nur shit das canyon jetzt längere vorbaus montiert weil sie jetzt ein anderes fabrikat verwenden....
> 
> na egal, es ist ja leicht zu beheben!



Ich bin bis jetzt noch bei keinem Rad lange den Serienvorbau gefahren. Und wer meint 1cm Unterschied deutlich zu spüren, der kann ja dann sowieso nicht erwarten, dass der Serienvorbau passt, oder?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (7. November 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt noch bei keinem Rad lange den Serienvorbau gefahren. Und wer meint 1cm Unterschied deutlich zu spüren, der kann ja dann sowieso nicht erwarten, dass der Serienvorbau passt, oder?



einenhalb cm wenn ich korrigieren darf 

also beim jetzigen stand wird dann quasi alles vom torque ausgetauscht bis auf die federelemente und die bremsen, sowie sattel / stütze und kette.... da hab i wenigstens was dann im jänner / februar zu tun


----------



## stelo (10. November 2011)

Grand Canyon AL 9.9 SL bestellt! -> Liefertermin KW12/2012
...Ich tröste mich damit, dass die Wartezeiten bei Volkswagen bis zu 10 Monate betragen


----------



## stonehill (10. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @DiscoDuDe
> Bei Canyon gibt es keine Sonderwünsche in Sachen Ausstattung oder Farbe. Nur so wie auf der Website oder Katalog beschrieben... für alle! Das ist nun mal so.



Da muss ich widersprechen. Hatte nach meiner Bestellung damals noch mal per Mail gebeten anstatt des 65er Havocs den 50er wie bei M und S zu verbauen und das klappte ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (10. November 2011)

stonehill schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. Hatte nach meiner Bestellung damals noch mal per Mail gebeten anstatt des 65er Havocs den 50er wie bei M und S zu verbauen und das klappte ohne Probleme.



Ich glaube, bei Sonderwünschen kommt es immer darauf an, ob Canyon bei der Montage der Räder in Koblenz darauf reagieren kann. Bei dem Vorbau kann ich mir Vorstellen, dass der Monteur einfach in eine andere Kiste greift. Bei der Länge des Gabelschafts siehts z. B. anders aus. Die Gabeln werden schon entsprechend abgelängt angeliefert.


----------



## kraft_werk (10. November 2011)

hi!

so, bleibe nun doch etwas länger als geplant hier..
Nerve AM 6 storniert und Strive bestellt.

Strive es 7 in glacier, kw22 ist mal angepeilt, dann hoffe mer mo


----------



## stelo (10. November 2011)

klasse Bilder:
https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day


----------



## MightyMike (10. November 2011)

ich bin schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## Kizou (12. November 2011)

Strive ESX 9.0.....

und warte ......


----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. November 2011)

visualex schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei Sonderwünschen kommt es immer darauf an, ob Canyon bei der Montage der Räder in Koblenz darauf reagieren kann. Bei dem Vorbau kann ich mir Vorstellen, dass der Monteur einfach in eine andere Kiste greift. Bei der Länge des Gabelschafts siehts z. B. anders aus. Die Gabeln werden schon entsprechend abgelängt angeliefert.



stimmt, nur das problem beim trailflow ist halt leider das der verbaute vorbau laut crank brothers hp mit 65mm der kürzeste ist....

letztes jahr hatten sie halt zwischen 50-70mm alles im petto, dieses jahr schauts halt düster aus... na egal wird halt getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (14. November 2011)

Nach gefühlten 127 mal hin und her.... habe ich mich fürs AM entschieden... jetzt Warten Warten.....Warten


----------



## Eifelheizer (14. November 2011)

Mein Warten hat bald ein Ende.
Ich werd mein Bike am Freitag abholen. 
Obwohl mir das Warten bis Freitag schon zu lange dauert.
Ich werd langsam auch ganz schön hibbelig.


----------



## Monche (14. November 2011)

was wirds denn?


----------



## Eifelheizer (14. November 2011)

Nerve XC 8.0


----------



## HitMan34 (15. November 2011)

...Strive ES 9.0 (2011) ausm Outlet...


----------



## esprit70 (15. November 2011)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> ...Strive ES 9.0 (2011) ausm Outlet...



Leider nie in L dort gesehen.... ;-(


----------



## Deleted 217913 (15. November 2011)

Servus,

dann nehme ich auch mal an der Warterunde teil. Nerve XC 8.0, deep black ano. Bestellt am 31.10.2011, Liefertermin KW 48.


ANBOJA


----------



## HitMan34 (16. November 2011)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> ...Strive ES 9.0 (2011) ausm Outlet...



und wieder raus...Montag bestellt, heute geliefert. TOP!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. November 2011)

weiß einer von euch zufällig, ob es möglich ist seine bestellung zu ändern...

konkret würde es evtl. darum gehen das wenn ein passendes bike im outlet wäre ich meine jetztige bestellung stornieren würde. Geht sowas?

wollt jetzt mal hier nachfragen bevor ich mich ernsthaft mit dem gedanken spiele und mich dann bei canyon melde und die mir sagen das es nicht geht und ich mich aber schon in das outlike bike v habe


----------



## visualex (16. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch zufällig, ob es möglich ist seine bestellung zu ändern...
> 
> konkret würde es evtl. darum gehen das wenn ein passendes bike im outlet wäre ich meine jetztige bestellung stornieren würde. Geht sowas?
> 
> wollt jetzt mal hier nachfragen bevor ich mich ernsthaft mit dem gedanken spiele und mich dann bei canyon melde und die mir sagen das es nicht geht und ich mich aber schon in das outlike bike v habe



Ja, kannst du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookie11 (18. November 2011)

So eben ein Nerve XC7 deep black ano - silver,  Größe M bestellt!!! Yeeees!!


----------



## Königwagner (19. November 2011)

Warte auch mit: Nerve XC 9.0 Pearl Black - Green für KW 49.

Zum Thema Komponentenwechsel/Sonderwünsche: Wollte mehr Spacer als 15 mm, das geht nicht sagen sie, weil alle Gabeln schon abgelängt geliefert werden. Tausch der Laufräder auch nicht, weil da auch die Sätze zu den jeweiligen Bikes gehören.

Vorbaulänge: das PPS System schlägt mir 80 mm vor, verbaut sind 110 mm. Dazu sagen sie, das ich Probefahren soll (hole das Teil in Koblenz ab) und dann wird vor Ort getauscht, wenn nötig.

Bei meinen Abmessungen habe ich XL bestellt. Da bin ich gespannt ob das paßt. Die Rahmengeometriedaten lesen sich erst mal recht groß, aber ich habe gerade ein fast neues Bergamont Fastlane in L verkauft. Das hatte mein Bikehändler für mich vorgeschlagen, aber ich habe das ganze Jahr über keine zufriedenstellende Position auf dem Rad gefunden. Wendiger als meine anderen XL Rahmen war es, aber alles was länger als 2 Std. dauerte, war nicht mehr zum wohl fühlen. Bin 189 cm bei 92 cm Schrittlänge und 82 kg. 

Ich werde dann mal durchgeben, wie es sich anfühlt. Die Größenfrage wurde hier ja schon gestellt.

Glückwunsch an die Torque Besteller. Hab davon keine Ahnung, aber die sehen klasse aus ;-)

Gruß, Königwagner.


----------



## minor (19. November 2011)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Bei meinen Abmessungen habe ich XL bestellt. Da bin ich gespannt ob das paßt.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Rahmen zu groß für dich ist. Das PPS-System gibt für deine Werte Größe L aus und der Größensprung von L zu XL ist ziemlich erheblich (größer als z.B. von S auf M oder M auf L). Ich denke, man muss schon um die 2 Meter groß sein, damit XL richtig passt.

Ich selbst bin auch 1,88 und bin vor kurzem ein Scott Genius in XL gefahren. Das hatte nur 50 cm Sitzrohrlänge (Canyon XL = 55 cm!), war aber auf keinen Fall zu klein für mich.


----------



## Königwagner (19. November 2011)

@minor: naja, wenn ich im PPS Rechner anstatt 92cm - 93 cm eingebe, wechselt es von L auf XL. Das scheint mir doch etwas fraglich, aber irgendwo müssen ja die Grenzen sein.

Ich habe tel. bestellt und recht lange mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter dieses Thema diskutiert. Der Canyon Mann war für ein XL Rahmen mit evtl. kürzerem Vorbau. 

Ich warte den Proberitt ab und wenn ich da offensichtliche Bedenken entwickele, hoffe ich das die in Koblenz ein L Rad da rum stehen haben, wo ich vergleichend fahren kann.

Mein Bergamont L hat sich beim Proberitt sofort zu klein angefühlt, aber ich habe gedacht mit etwas Tuning und Fahrzeit, damit zurecht zu kommen. Das war leider nichts - fast ein Jahr verloren.


----------



## esprit70 (20. November 2011)

frage:  Kommt es schon mal vor das ein Rad was früher kommen kann ..


----------



## Eifelheizer (20. November 2011)

Könnte vorkommen. Ich hab meins eine Woche früher bekommen.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (21. November 2011)

Strive ES 9.0 S in glacier! Frühling 12 wäre eine Hoffnung!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> frage:  Kommt es schon mal vor das ein Rad was früher kommen kann ..



ja hab mein 2010 er nerve am damals auch bischen früher erhalten!


----------



## Monche (22. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> ja hab mein 2010 er nerve am damals auch bischen früher erhalten!



Da glaub ich zwar noch nicht dran, wär aber mal cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (22. November 2011)

Träumen darf man ja doch ein wenig ;-)


----------



## Monche (22. November 2011)

Als ich mein AM 6.0 bestellt habe, stand als Lieferzeit kW51. Jetzt steht da kw49. Wie kann das sein? Bekomme ich meins trotzdem erst in der 51.kw?


----------



## visualex (22. November 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Als ich mein AM 6.0 bestellt habe, stand als Lieferzeit kW51. Jetzt steht da kw49. Wie kann das sein? Bekomme ich meins trotzdem erst in der 51.kw?



Das kann dir nur Canyon beantworten. War bei mir ähnlich. Ruf einfach an und frag ob deins im Produktionsplan auch nach vorne gerutscht ist. Wenn du keine erneute Bestellbestätigung bekommen hast mit dem neuen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin, dann scheint das nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein. Aber Gewissheit kann dir nur jemand geben, der die Produktionspläne kennt. ;-)


----------



## esprit70 (22. November 2011)

Bei mir steht jetzt....  KW6 !!!  Respekt ;-)


----------



## DanielSuetel (23. November 2011)

Mahlzeit, Strive ESX 9.0 LTD in Medium , leider erst KW23 .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Monche (23. November 2011)

voll cool... hab ne antwort von canyon bekommen...

mein Bike (sollte kw51 fertig sein) kann ich vorraussichtlich schon nächste woche holen.... yeah!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (24. November 2011)

jihaa  , klingt doch super!!!  Ich muss noch bis KW15 warten . Schon irgendwie spaßig. Bis Canyon mein Bike zusammenhat, habe ich mein Studium beinahe abgeschlossen ^^ !


----------



## Monche (24. November 2011)

Hab Grade eben ne Email bekommen. 



> Ihre Bestellung wurde kommissioniert und steht in Kürze für Sie zur Abholung bereit.



Ich freu mich.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (24. November 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Hab Grade eben ne Email bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich freu mich.


 

Ich will auch so eine Email bekommen.....
Meins wurde für KW48 vorgesehen und bisher kam noch nichts 



ANBOJA


----------



## esprit70 (24. November 2011)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Ich will auch so eine Email bekommen.....
> Meins wurde für KW48 vorgesehen und bisher kam noch nichts
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen über eine Mail, in Sachen vorgezogenen Auslieferungs Termin


----------



## jaamaa (24. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen über eine Mail, in Sachen vorgezogenen Auslieferungs Termin


Ich nicht! Das wäre ja der pure Horror .


----------



## DiscoDuDe (25. November 2011)

so hab jetzt mein 2012 Trailflow abbestellt und mir noch ein 2011-er Alpinist ausm Outlet ergattert! in graphit grey metallic. Find die Farbe einfach mörder 

bin jetzt mal auf die mieße Performance der Talas gespannt 

Lieferung KW49

lg


----------



## Monche (25. November 2011)

TATSÄCHLICH. Heute morgen kam DIE Email. Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch wird es abgeholt. Ich freu mich riesig. 3 Wochen vor der angegebenen Lieferwoche.


----------



## fanatikz (25. November 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> TATSÄCHLICH. Heute morgen kam DIE Email. Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch wird es abgeholt. Ich freu mich riesig. 3 Wochen vor der angegebenen Lieferwoche.



was hast denn für eins?


----------



## Monche (25. November 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> was hast denn für eins?



Nerve AM 6 in M ;-). Dienstag mittag ist der abholtermin.


----------



## rookie11 (26. November 2011)

rookie11 schrieb:


> So eben ein Nerve XC7 deep black ano - silver,  Größe M bestellt!!! Yeeees!!


Am Freitagabend online bestellt, Donnerstagabend stand das Fahrrad schon bei mir im Wohnzimmer! Danke CANYON!!!! Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rettel (28. November 2011)

so, ich nehme auch mal Platz.
Nerve AM 9.0 X in Stealth.
Liefertermin in KW 06.
Ich warte dann mal.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (30. November 2011)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Ich will auch so eine Email bekommen.....
> Meins wurde für KW48 vorgesehen und bisher kam noch nichts
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das Warten hat ein Ende, am Montag wird abgeholt


----------



## Monche (30. November 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Nerve AM 6 in M ;-). Dienstag mittag ist der abholtermin.



So, mein Platz ist jetzt frei. Um 12.15uhr hab ich meinen Termin ;-) (wurde leider nix mit Dienstag). 

Ich bin schon ganz aufjerecht


----------



## doc-trialer (30. November 2011)

Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz mit einem *Grand Canyon CF 8.0*
Samstag bestellt - sofort lieferbar.
Stand Dienstag Mittag: hab noch keinen Termin erhalten


----------



## die-flut (4. Dezember 2011)

So,
gestern die Pedale (Sixpack Icon AL, blau) fürs Flashzone geordert und hoffe das Blau passt zu den anderen Elox-Tönen.

Hab immer noch keine Ahnung wofür die Dämpferpumpe mitgeliefert wird... Bin schon gespannt...

Nur noch 9 Wochen und der Rest des Dezembers 

Frohes Warten,

die-flut


----------



## X-Fire (4. Dezember 2011)

für die gabel?! 

pedale muss ich mir auch noch ordern, da aber der liefertermin kw 17 ist.. hab ich noch zeit


----------



## die-flut (4. Dezember 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> für die gabel?!
> 
> pedale muss ich mir auch noch ordern, da aber der liefertermin kw 17 ist.. hab ich noch zeit



Ok, jetzt bin ich mittelschwer verwirrt!!!

WO kommt denn bei der FOX 40 Luft rein??? 

In den Cane Creek kommt gem. Manual auch kein Hauch von Pressluft also...???

mysteriös... 

cu,

die-flut


----------



## esprit70 (4. Dezember 2011)

doc-trialer schrieb:


> Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz mit einem *Grand Canyon CF 8.0*
> Samstag bestellt - sofort lieferbar.
> Stand Dienstag Mittag: hab noch keinen Termin erhalten



Rechne mal mit 6-8 Tagen....  Verstehe das nun auch nicht immer warum das so lange dauert, ist aber so... (noch ein kleiner zusammen bau bzw es wird durch gescheckt bevor es in den Karton kommt)


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Dezember 2011)

die-flut schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt bin ich mittelschwer verwirrt!!!
> 
> WO kommt denn bei der FOX 40 Luft rein???
> 
> ...




Es gibt Fox 40s mit Luftkammer aber eher  bei den Profis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (4. Dezember 2011)

Oh Schreck...  

die Verfügbarkeit wurde von KW 52 auf KW 50 verkürzt. Sollte es doch noch vor Weihnachten kommen... wo man eigentlich durch den ganzen Weihnachtstrubel, Geschenkestreß, Adventskaffee und Plätzchenesserei eh keine Zeit zum Biken hat?

Also für die Zeit nach Weihnachten hatte ich mich ja schon abgemeldet... für mehrere Wochen , aber vorher wird es schwierig.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

Strive ES 9.0 SL purecycling version in glacier! KW 32 2012!

Gott steh mir bei in dieser schweren Stunde!


----------



## _mike_ (4. Dezember 2011)

Torque Trailflow 7.0 Light White-Black in M, voraussichtlich KW 4


----------



## MightyMike (4. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Strive ES 9.0 SL purecycling version in glacier! KW 32 2012!
> 
> Gott steh mir bei in dieser schweren Stunde!



Mein Beileid


----------



## jaamaa (4. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> KW 32 2012



Das ist aber wirklich hart...


----------



## Königwagner (4. Dezember 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Oh Schreck...
> 
> die Verfügbarkeit wurde von KW 52 auf KW 50 verkürzt. Sollte es doch noch vor Weihnachten kommen...



Die aktuell angezeigte Verfügbarkeit, hat keine Auswirkungen auf schon bestehende Bestellungen. Das gilt immer für jetzt neue eingehende Bestellungen. Da gibt es etwas "Kleingedrucktes", wo es erklärt wird.

Ruf doch einfach mal an, wenn es bei dir eng wird. Habe ich auch am letzten Freitag gemacht, weil es in der kommende Woche abholbereit sein soll und ich so langsam unruhig werde. Zumindest am Freitag konnte mir der Canyon Mann nichts genaueres sagen.

Schönes Wochenende, ihr Wartenden.
Königwagner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (4. Dezember 2011)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Die aktuell angezeigte Verfügbarkeit, hat keine Auswirkungen auf schon bestehende Bestellungen. Das gilt immer für jetzt neue eingehende Bestellungen. Da gibt es etwas "Kleingedrucktes", wo es erklärt wird.
> 
> Ruf doch einfach mal an, wenn es bei dir eng wird. Habe ich auch am letzten Freitag gemacht, weil es in der kommende Woche abholbereit sein soll und ich so langsam unruhig werde. Zumindest am Freitag konnte mir der Canyon Mann nichts genaueres sagen.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist schon klar, bezieht sich jedoch in der Regel auf aktuell getätigte Bestellungen und damit auf eine andere Charge im Produktionsplan, verbunden mit einer späteren Auslieferung. Wenn die KW nach vorn gezogen wird, heißt das ja nur, dass alles unter Kontrolle ist und gut läuft.

Aber anrufen werde ich deswegen nicht, warte ich doch schon über 5 Monate auf mein neues Bike. Da ist es letztendlich auch fast egal in welcher KW ich es geliefert bekomme... naja, aber nur fast .


----------



## fraxma (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein Nerve AM 9.0 SL ist unterwegs. Geplanter Liefertermin war KW 51.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (6. Dezember 2011)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende, am Montag wird abgeholt


 
Platz frei im Wartezimmer:  
Ich habe gestern abgeholt und muss jetzt nur noch Zeit und brauchbares Wetter haben zur ausgiebigen "Testfahrt" 


ANBOJA


----------



## _Basti_ (8. Dezember 2011)

Nerve AM 9.0x (L):
Gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass der Termin von KW50 auf KW1 verschoben werden musste. 

Grund: 
Zulieferer konnte Termin einer Hauptkomponente nicht einhalten.


----------



## esprit70 (8. Dezember 2011)

_Basti_ schrieb:


> Nerve AM 9.0x (L):
> Gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass der Termin von KW50 auf KW1 verschoben werden musste.
> 
> Grund:
> Zulieferer konnte Termin einer Hauptkomponente nicht einhalten.



Das soll auch bei mir so sein... die Reifen seinen nicht da....  Dann sollen sie andere drauf machen!!!!


----------



## _Basti_ (8. Dezember 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Das soll auch bei mir so sein... die Reifen seinen nicht da....  Dann sollen sie andere drauf machen!!!!



Liegt wahrscheinlich dann an den nicht passenden Fat Alberts, die ja jetzt durch Hans Dampfs ersetzt wurden.
Schade hätte so gern nächste Woche ne ausgiebige Testfahrt gemacht.


----------



## esprit70 (8. Dezember 2011)

Es sollte ja nicht so schwer sein - andere Reifen so bestellen und diese zu Verbauen um den Liefertermin zu halten wie ich finde.....


----------



## jaamaa (8. Dezember 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Es sollte ja nicht so schwer sein - andere Reifen so bestellen und diese zu Verbauen um den Liefertermin zu halten wie ich finde.....



Ganz so einfach geht das aber da doch nicht. Es ist alles komplett durchgeplant und wenn der Computer sagt es fehlt ein Teil geht nunmal nichts mehr. So ist es, wenn diese grauen Kästen das Denken übernehmen .


----------



## esprit70 (8. Dezember 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach geht das aber da doch nicht. Es ist alles komplett durchgeplant und wenn der Computer sagt es fehlt ein Teil geht nunmal nichts mehr. So ist es, wenn diese grauen Kästen das Denken übernehmen .




Ist mehr eine Frage, welches Zuliefersystem man Verwendet. 

Und man dieses dann auf so was Reagiert. Und so groß ist der Laden nicht. Das man ein Satz Reifen nicht zurecht legen kann. In der Not Lege ich einen Satz Reifen beim Service auf die Theke ;-)


----------



## Wobbi (9. Dezember 2011)

hier dürfte es sich aber eher um 100 sätze reifen handeln (geschätzt). und wenn der zulieferer kurzfristig nicht seine lieferzusage einhält, steht man dumm da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (9. Dezember 2011)

das würde heißen, das sie keinen PlanB haben und nicht reagieren wenn das der Fall ist....  Wäre das so, wäre das ein Schlechtes Liefersystem. Das man von einen Hersteller abhändig ist. 

Da sollte man mal zu den Autobauer schauen. Die haben in der Regel zwei Zulieferer !! 

PS. Habe noch gar nicht gelesen was im Kleingedrückten steht. In Sachen Liefertermin und dergleichen....


----------



## jaamaa (9. Dezember 2011)

Was soll da denn stehen? Außerdem hast du ja noch keinen Vertrag mit Canyon abgeschlossen 
Man kann nun rumhüpfen wie man will, bringt eh nichts. Ist so wie es ist. 
Positiv denken... Warten verlängert die Vorfreudenphase


----------



## lars.laehminger (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja bei Canyon ist alles sehr klar strukturiert (hat mir eine Mitarbeiterin am Telefon erklärt), da kann kein Teil aus einer anderen Serie übernommen werden, falls es mal klemmt.
Hatte mal nachgefragt, weil das Canyon Strive 9.0 auf der schweizer Hompage einen Liefertermin von KW 32 !!!!!!! hat. Dabei hat das deutsche Pendant (was die Ausstattungskompenenten angeht) eine Lieferzeit von KW 18 und das schweizer Modell Strive 7.0. mit dem identischen Rahmen eine Lieferzeit von KW 16. Frage also, warum man nicht einen 7.0. Rahmen und die Komponenten vom deutschen Modell nehmen kann und dann KW 18 liefern...geht nicht....keine Mischung möglich, sonst stimmen die Chargen nicht mehr......daher nun auf Nerve AM umgestiegen...

Bei mir ist das Warten fast fertig...Rad is schon bei der Post am Abholort. Führe es aber aus und der Mitarbeiter bei Canyon hat das Kreuz beim Ausfuhrschein an der falschen Stelle gemacht. (Nettopreis anstatt Bruttopreis). So warte ich nun auf den richtigen Ausführschein 

Dass das bei Canyon dauern kann, habe ich leider schon mehrmals erlebt. Es klappt dort alles toll, wenn die Systematik eingehalten ist (hatte ich auch schon). Allerdings: Ausser der Reihe/Extras = warten warten warten, schreiben, mailen, telefonieren, warten warten warten...


----------



## esprit70 (9. Dezember 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was soll da denn stehen? Außerdem hast du ja noch keinen Vertrag mit Canyon abgeschlossen
> Man kann nun rumhüpfen wie man will, bringt eh nichts. Ist so wie es ist.
> Positiv denken... Warten verlängert die Vorfreudenphase



Für mich ist das nur ein Arbeitsgerät !! Und verliere vier Wochen Training !!!


----------



## Rettel (9. Dezember 2011)

komisch, bei mir wurde heute der Liefertermin für mein Nerve AM 9.0 X von KW 06 auf KW 01 vorverlegt. Ist nicht schlimm, aber wie kommt denn sowas ?


----------



## esprit70 (10. Dezember 2011)

Du hast meinst vielleicht bekommen ;-) habe mir ein anders Bestellt und damit ist eins wohl frei geworden ;-)


----------



## Rettel (10. Dezember 2011)

na da sag ich doch mal ganz herzlich Danke schön. Warum hast du dich umentschieden ? Ist doch ein geiles Gerät.


----------



## esprit70 (10. Dezember 2011)

JA.  Aber das Finisch von SRAM hat mir nicht zugesagt. Mag mehr den Japan Kram ;-)


----------



## stelo (11. Dezember 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> das würde heißen, das sie keinen PlanB haben und nicht reagieren wenn das der Fall ist....  Wäre das so, wäre das ein Schlechtes Liefersystem. Das man von einen Hersteller abhändig ist.
> 
> Da sollte man mal zu den Autobauer schauen. Die haben in der Regel zwei Zulieferer !!
> 
> PS. Habe noch gar nicht gelesen was im Kleingedrückten steht. In Sachen Liefertermin und dergleichen....



...da würden sich viele beschweren, wenn plötzlich Reifen von einem anderen Hersteller montiert Mit Autohersteller nicht vergleichbar...da dort in der Regel keine Fremdmarken sichtbar sind und es daher nicht auffällt. Bei Getrieben gibt es z.b. auch nur einen Zulieferer - zumindest pro Modell -  alles andere wäre zu aufwändig und würde auffallen. Mehrere Zulieferer gibt es häufig nur bei Normteilen (Schrauben, Lager etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (11. Dezember 2011)

Letzt endlich sollte man ein wenig weg kommen von dem Starren Kundensystem....  denn denk mal nicht das sie so für ihr ProfiTeam arbeiten ;-)


----------



## Rettel (11. Dezember 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> JA.  Aber das Finisch von SRAM hat mir nicht zugesagt. Mag mehr den Japan Kram ;-)



für was hast du dich denn umentschieden ? Für mich wird es das erste mal ein Gruppe von SRAM. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## esprit70 (11. Dezember 2011)

das Bike macht auf dem Bilder schon was her... keine Frage. Sieht schon Klasse aus das 9.0x


----------



## Wakaru (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe gerade die Versandbestätigung für mein Nerve AM 8.0 bekommen und frage mich gerade ob ich beim neuen Rad irgendwas nach soundso viel km warten (lassen) muss.

Speichen vielleicht? irgendwelche Schrauben die sich beim Neurad warscheinlich lockern?

Mein altes Rad ist 14 Jahre alt und von daher hab ich keine Ahnung was da auf mich zukommt.

Danke im Voraus für hilfreiche Tipps


----------



## rick1 (12. Dezember 2011)

hat jemand bilder von nem nerve am 7.0 bzw ner anderen version???

grüße rick


----------



## Königwagner (12. Dezember 2011)

Juhuu, bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Nerve XC 9.0 steht im Keller und freundet sich mit den Platzhirschen an ;-)
*Thema Rahmengröße*: kurze Info unter diesem Thread, bin 189 cm hoch, Schrittlänge 93 cm und PPS systemtechnisch L/XL grenzwertig.
Bin heute beides gefahren und dann wars für mich sofort klar und ich habe das bestellte L mitgenommen. Beim XL waren meine Arme vollkommen gestreckt, da war die Position auf dem Bike schon begrenzt, denn nach hinten gings nicht mehr. Habe z. Z. ein 110 mm Vorbau drauf. Wenn ich mehrfach gefahren bin, schreibe ich mehr zum Fahrgefühl im entsprechenden Thread.
Habe gut 75 min. die Canyon Nerve Philosophie zum Rahmenbau und zu Auswirkungen auf Fahrtechnik, zu den Fox Federelementen, sowie zum Rad ansich und zur Canyon Serienfertigung erklärt bekommen. Das war ein richtig entspanntes Vorführen. 

Haltet durch Männer und Frauen.
KW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars.laehminger (12. Dezember 2011)

rick1 schrieb:


> hat jemand bilder von nem nerve am 7.0 bzw ner anderen version???
> 
> grüße rick



jou, ist das 9.0 sl. kam letzte Woche, obwohl KW 51 als Liefertermin angegeben war....nun fehlen noch die Pedale, da ich eben noch nicht mit ner Lieferung gerechnet habe....


----------



## esprit70 (12. Dezember 2011)

Was sagst du zu dem ganzen erscheinungs Bild mit der Schwatten Gabel!!


----------



## lars.laehminger (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe mich erst geärgert, dass sie einen nicht im Vorfeld informiert haben...ist für manchen Kunden sicherlich ein Grund, das Rad zurückzuschicken.
Schliesslich möchte man auch das bekommen, was man bei der Bestellung gesehen hat.
Ich persönlich finde das Rad aber so vom Aussehen her besser als die Version mit der weissen Gaben im Internet......Ich finde, dass mit dem Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr und dem weissen Teil des Oberrohres genug Farbakzente gesetzt sind...


----------



## mav26 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob beim Grand Canyon AL 8.0 die 2011 oder 2012 SID RLT verbaut wird? Das Gewicht ist mit 1460g gegeben. Das wäre dann die 2011. Wird das noch geändert oder würde ich an meinem 2012er Bike eine 2011er Gabel haben?

Gruß

Mav


----------



## ninja23 (13. Dezember 2011)

Yessss, mein Torque Trailflow ist heute in den Versand gegangen!


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2011)

ninja23 schrieb:


> Yessss, mein Torque Trailflow ist heute in den Versand gegangen!



Wie? Welche Gr./Farbe? Man sagte mir, definitiv erst KW 52!


----------



## ninja23 (13. Dezember 2011)

Schwarz/Größe S. Mir hat man am Telefon auch gesagt es käme definitiv erst KW52, von dem her freu ich mich umso mehr das ich es jetzt noch vor Weihnachten bekomme


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2011)

Gut, S wäre dann doch zu klein . Viel Spaß damit... und bitte dann mal ein Foto.


----------



## fanatikz (14. Dezember 2011)

ninja23 schrieb:


> Schwarz/Größe S. Mir hat man am Telefon auch gesagt es käme definitiv erst KW52, von dem her freu ich mich umso mehr das ich es jetzt noch vor Weihnachten bekomme



Fett, die ersten Torques in der Mache, was war deine ursprüngliche Lieferwoche, will mein Alpinist auch noch dieses Jahr...


----------



## Wakaru (14. Dezember 2011)

UPS says: 


> Ort                     Datum                     Ortszeit                     Aktivität
> Vienna,                                                                                                          Austria                                                                                                                                                                       14.12.2011                                                                                                                                             6:13                                                                                           Wird zugestellt


:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakaru (14. Dezember 2011)

noch ned da, dumdidum...

Vorhin hats an der Tür' geläutet, ich spring auf und sprinte zur Tür, der Postmann, ein Einschreiben :-/


----------



## Kizou (14. Dezember 2011)

Hat Jemand ne Ahnung, ob die Strive`s mit der Reverb im neuen schwarzem finish ausgeliefert werden ?

Gruss


----------



## Wobbi (14. Dezember 2011)

der showroom-aufbau des 2012er hat die alte reverb mit silberner überwurfmutter verbaut. die strives auf der canyon-seite haben auch die alte reverb verbaut. vermutlich wird´s die alte geben!^^


----------



## esprit70 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich sage mal das ;-)  (Samstag bestellt vor Ort) 


Produkt / Service	 DHL PAKET, Sperrgut
 	 Status vom Mi, 14.12.11 17:12 Uhr	 Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
 	 Nächster Schritt	Die Sendung wird zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert.


----------



## Kizou (14. Dezember 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> der showroom-aufbau des 2012er hat die alte reverb mit silberner überwurfmutter verbaut. die strives auf der canyon-seite haben auch die alte reverb verbaut. vermutlich wird´s die alte geben!^^



Showroom Strive 2012 ?
Steht dort schon eins ? Welches ?
Ich dachte,.....bei Mai 2012 könnte es schon die Schwarze sein......


trotzdem, Danke !!


----------



## Wobbi (14. Dezember 2011)

das deluxe-dingens!


----------



## esprit70 (15. Dezember 2011)

Alles da..... Bin hier mal raus...  Aber Komische Fragen stelle ich weiterhin ;-)


----------



## lars.laehminger (16. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein Bild von vorne und seitlich vorne mit der schwarzen Gabel....


----------



## dan.h (19. Dezember 2011)

warte auf ein Nerve XC 7.0 M in schwarz, geplanter Liefertermin KW 1/2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (21. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geehrte/er Robert T***,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team 

Hier wird wohl noch n Platz frei dieses Jahr
(ist ein Torque Alpinist KW3)...


----------



## _Basti_ (21. Dezember 2011)

So, Bike ist schon unterwegs, so wies aussieht ist es morgen da .

Ursprünglicher Liefertermin war KW50, dann wurde er letzte Woche auf KW1 geändert und gestern (KW51) wurde es versendet. Läuft !!!!! Der nächste Bidde....


----------



## Rettel (21. Dezember 2011)

so, mein Platz wird auch frei. mein Bike ( Nerve AM 9.0X ) ist auf dem Weg.
Erster Liefertermin war KW 06 und dann verkürzt auf KW 01.
Das es jetzt unterm Baum steht ist cool.
Also dann mach ich hier mal Platz und wünsche Euch frohe Weihnachten und den Strive Bestellern unter Euch eine grenzenlose Geduld.


----------



## esprit70 (21. Dezember 2011)

Rettel schrieb:


> so, mein Platz wird auch frei. mein Bike ( Nerve AM 9.0X ) ist auf dem Weg.
> Erster Liefertermin war KW 06 und dann verkürzt auf KW 01.
> Das es jetzt unterm Baum steht ist cool.
> Also dann mach ich hier mal Platz und wünsche Euch frohe Weihnachten und den Strive Bestellern unter Euch eine grenzenlose Geduld.




Das erste Strive, bringt dann der Osterhase ;-) 


Bin nun wieder hier drin, habe meine AM in L zurück gesendet.

Und warte nun auf das AM in M  

  aber denke nicht das es dieses Jahr noch was wird. Da einfach zu viele Pakete unterwegs gerade sind


----------



## dan.h (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab gerade erfahren dass mein XC7 verschickt wurde und laut UPS kommts am 23. - schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## cashjonny (22. Dezember 2011)

@fanatikz: In welcher Größe hast du das Torque bestellt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (23. Dezember 2011)

cashjonny schrieb:


> @fanatikz: In welcher Größe hast du das Torque bestellt??



In L, habs heut Nachmittag zusammengebastelt...


----------



## jaamaa (28. Dezember 2011)

Hat noch jemand ein Trailflow bestellt, dass eigentlich diese Woche geliefert werden sollte (was ja nun nicht mehr der Fall sein wird)?


----------



## Schimcu (29. Dezember 2011)

@ jaamaa:

Bei mir war KW 1 als Leifertermin angegeben. Gestern auf KW 4 verschoben

Dann sind ja bald zwei Trailflows auf dem Höhenzug unterwegs

Beste Greetz


----------



## esprit70 (29. Dezember 2011)

Musste leider mit Schrecken gerade feststellen das der Versand keine 24 Stunden benötig hat  

Somit kann ich heute Abend, mein AM M zusammen bauen ;-)  (Danke Canyon) 

ps.. bin raus


----------



## Basti_88 (29. Dezember 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein Trailflow bestellt, dass eigentlich diese Woche geliefert werden sollte (was ja nun nicht mehr der Fall sein wird)?



ja ich  und meins kommt noch diese Woche! Habe heute morgen um 10 uhr eine email bekommen das es kommissioniert wird, und um 14 uhr das es jetzt an dhl übergeben worden ist! Laut Sendungsverfolgung sollte es schon morgen oder spätestens Samstag da sein


----------



## jaamaa (29. Dezember 2011)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> ja ich  und meins kommt noch diese Woche! Habe heute morgen um 10 uhr eine email bekommen das es kommissioniert wird, und um 14 uhr das es jetzt an dhl übergeben worden ist! Laut Sendungsverfolgung sollte es schon morgen oder spätestens Samstag da sein



Jjjjja... bei mir identisch. Werde die Nacht vor dem Rechner das Paket verfolgen und morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich das Haus verlasse .







2009 hat DHL von der Auftragsübermittlung bis zur Zustellung genau 22 Stunden gebraucht .

@Schimcu
Welche Farbe?


----------



## Chris_Tox (29. Dezember 2011)

Mein trailflow M kam gestern an.

MfG


----------



## _mike_ (30. Dezember 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Mein trailflow M kam gestern an.
> 
> MfG



Glückwunsch! 

Hängst du es bitte mal an die Waage - Kommt das hin mit 15,2KG?


----------



## Schimcu (30. Dezember 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jjjjja... bei mir identisch. Werde die Nacht vor dem Rechner das Paket verfolgen und morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich das Haus verlasse .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_Tox (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi !

15,4Kg ohne Pedale aus der Verpackung.

Meins nun mit 4Way-ZTR-Flow LRS (1750Gr.), PD-M647 und Reverb 15,8KG, passt !


Greets !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_88 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hey, hat euer Trailflow auch nur auf der rechten Seite den Blauen Streifen und Torque stehen?? Die sparen auch an allen Ecken 

@ Schimcu
hat dein weißes Trailflow ein schwarze oder weiße Gabel ??


----------



## Kizou (30. Dezember 2011)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> Hey, hat euer Trailflow auch nur auf der rechten Seite den Blauen Streifen und Torque stehen?? Die sparen auch an allen Ecken
> 
> @ Schimcu
> hat dein weißes Trailflow ein schwarze oder weiße Gabel ??



Das mit der einseitigen Beschriftung ist typisch bei Canyon, ich denke so eine Art Markenzeichen.
Ich fand es immer gut so. Ich mag es eh nicht immer symetrisch!
Das AM 8.0 X meiner Frau können wir Montag abholen.
Mein Strive ESX 9.0 wird noch bis Mai ausgetragen.
Immo denke ich darüber nach, auf's vertride umzusteigen.


----------



## Basti_88 (30. Dezember 2011)

@ Kizou

danke für die Antwort, mich stört das auch nicht mich hats nur gewundert


----------



## Chris_Tox (30. Dezember 2011)

Finde die schwarze seite eh schöner: Hier das Trailflow M, habe SL 88 cm.







MfG,

Chirs


----------



## Basti_88 (30. Dezember 2011)

meins ist NOCH sauber


----------



## jaamaa (30. Dezember 2011)

Schimcu schrieb:


> In Weiß, Größe L. Und selbst?
> 
> Beste Greetz und viel Spaß mit dem Bike



Diesmal schwarz. Dann können wir sie auch nicht vertauschen .

Ach... wieder nur 21 Stunden, leider nicht da gewesen. Also muß ich nch bis morgen warten.


----------



## Schimcu (31. Dezember 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Diesmal schwarz. Dann können wir sie auch nicht vertauschen .
> 
> Ach... wieder nur 21 Stunden, leider nicht da gewesen. Also muß ich nch bis morgen warten.


 



Also wenn du mal Lust hast können wir zusammen eine Runde drehen wenn ich mein Rad bekomme (Trailflow im Doppelpack sozusagen). Ich fahre öfters von Lichtenberg zum Bismarckturm.

Bitte um Fotos wenns zusammengeschraubt ist...

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## DeLaSol (31. Dezember 2011)

Man hab ichn Hals! Kakk Post! 
EC Zahlung geht nicht, weil irgendwie zu viel. 
Kreditkarte geht nicht, weil geht nicht bei denen.. 
Und nen Teil in Bar, Teil per EC geht schon mal gar nicht... :kotz: 
Toll.. muss ich Montag zur Bank, Bares abheben und dann zur Post juckeln... verdammter Spackverein... wer läuft denn heute noch mit so viel Bargeld rum? Muss das Trailflow leider dies WE bei der Post bleiben... 

Naja, nichtsdestotrotz.... guten Rutsch allen!

Gruß
Kristofer


----------



## jaamaa (31. Dezember 2011)

Heute Morgen abgeholt, fix zusammen geschraubt und den ganzen Tag gefreut .











@schimcu 
Freu dich auf ein richtig Hammer Bike  (und die gemeinsame Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (31. Dezember 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Heute Morgen abgeholt, fix zusammen geschraubt und den ganzen Tag gefreut .



Heißt das, dass die Bikes auch immer verpackt sind, wenn man sie persönlich abholt? Halte ich zwar für etwas komisch, aber das würde dann erklären, warum immer der Bikekarton für 16,90 mit im Warenkorb liegt.


----------



## Monche (1. Januar 2012)

Mein Bike war fertig aufgebaut und für die präsentation bereit ;-). Ich habe allerdings kein Bike-Karton


----------



## jaamaa (1. Januar 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass die Bikes auch immer verpackt sind, wenn man sie persönlich abholt? Halte ich zwar für etwas komisch, aber das würde dann erklären, warum immer der Bikekarton für 16,90 mit im Warenkorb liegt.



Moin und ein frohes Neues!

Ich hatte es nicht bei Canyon abgeholt, sondern bei der Post. Wenn du es persönlich abholst, ist es fertig montiert und es gibt noch eine ausführliche Einweisung dazu.


----------



## Kriwo (1. Januar 2012)

Das erklärt natürlich einiges 

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn sie vor Ort verpackt übergeben werden. 

Ich schaue mir nächste Woche nochmal das Nerve AM an, wenn es passt und besser als die Konkurrenz ist muss ich mal schauen ob ich es mir schicken lasse oder persönlich dort abhole. Es sind etwa 200km Fahrt, preislich wird sich da nicht viel tun.


----------



## Folki (2. Januar 2012)

Muss man sich hier ne Nummer ziehen oder kann man sich einfach so hinsetzen?

XC 7 soll KW 3 kommen! Schau`n mer mal und hoffen das Beste


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Januar 2012)

So, ich reihe mich dann mal in die Warteschlange ein 
Aber 9 KW für mein Playzone geht ja noch recht fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hucke1982 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Canyon-Fahrer...
jetzt setze ich mich doch mal ins Wartezimmer. 

Habe eine Torque Alpinist in Schwarz und L bestellt. Lieferdatum KW3.

Warum haben schon welche jetzt das Alpinist bekommen?

Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf.


----------



## hucke1982 (2. Januar 2012)

Voll schön dein Alpinist.
Doch warum ist es jetzt schon da? Meins soll erst KW3 kommen (lt. Canyon)


----------



## Kizou (2. Januar 2012)

So, habe heute das AM 8.0 x meiner Frau abgeholt.
Sehr nett und pünktlich.
Das Einzige, was ich zu bemängeln habe, ist das der Zug der Reverb erheblich zu lang gelassen wurde und die Werkstatt keine Möglichkeit hatte ihn zu kürzen......na ja!?!?
Nach kurzer Verhandlung konnte ich einen Ständer gratis mitnehmen.
Den Zug werde ich dann bei unserem Händler mit bösen Blicken kürzen lassen.
Ich bleibe aber erstmal hier sitzen, da ich noch bis zur 18. KW auf mein Strive warten muss !


----------



## Skoalman (3. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Den Zug werde ich dann bei unserem Händler mit bösen Blicken kürzen lassen.


Die Leitung der Reverb kannst du problemlos selber einkürzen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOqhnknutbo"]Reverb hose shorten      - YouTube[/nomedia]

An Werkzeug brauchst du nur das Teppichmesser und allenfalls die Zange. Die Leitung kannst du auf einem Holzstück aufgelegt problemlos mit dem Teppichmesser kürzen.

Ich werde morgen wohl dieses Wartezimmer verlassen können, da meine zukünftige "Winterschlampe", ein Purecycling Tobel AL 6.0 (Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.0) soeben den Schweizer Zoll passiert hat.


----------



## Mithras (3. Januar 2012)

Wollt mir eben ein 2012 er Trailflow bestellen, hab kurz vorm Abschicken nochmal in den Outlet geschaut .. da is im Laufe des Nachmittags ein 2011er Testrad aktualisiert worden .. 
.. nu wird es Meins  .. ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das Bike!


----------



## Kizou (3. Januar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Die Leitung der Reverb kannst du problemlos selber einkürzen: Reverb hose shorten      - YouTube
> 
> An Werkzeug brauchst du nur das Teppichmesser und allenfalls die Zange. Die Leitung kannst du auf einem Holzstück aufgelegt problemlos mit dem Teppichmesser kürzen.
> 
> Ich werde morgen wohl dieses Wartezimmer verlassen können, da meine zukünftige "Winterschlampe", ein Purecycling Tobel AL 6.0 (Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.0) soeben den Schweizer Zoll passiert hat.



Besten Dank für die Info.....jedoch frag ich mich jetzt erst recht warum die Canyoner das dann nicht hinbekommen.
Haben die kein Holzbrett oder utube?


----------



## fanatikz (3. Januar 2012)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Voll schön dein Alpinist.
> Doch warum ist es jetzt schon da? Meins soll erst KW3 kommen (lt. Canyon)



meins war auch kw3, geliefert am 22.Dez, bei mir wegen Weihnachten
bei dir? kein Plan, hast Geburtstag
Sind eben flinke Schrauber und alle Komponenten fürs bike sind am lager, was wolln wir mehr, besseres Wetter eventuel...


----------



## hucke1982 (4. Januar 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> meins war auch kw3, geliefert am 22.Dez, bei mir wegen Weihnachten
> bei dir? kein Plan, hast Geburtstag
> Sind eben flinke Schrauber und alle Komponenten fürs bike sind am lager, was wolln wir mehr, besseres Wetter eventuel...




Erst am Geburtstag wäre schlimm, habe erst im Februar.
Mal sehen, wann es kommt. Freu mich total darauf. 
Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## fanatikz (4. Januar 2012)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Erst am Geburtstag wäre schlimm, habe erst im Februar.
> Mal sehen, wann es kommt. Freu mich total darauf.
> Welche Rahmengröße hast du?



L, viel spaß damit, werd meins jetzt erst mal aus seiner Erdkruste pulen und dann wieder im Dreck spielen gehen...


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand schon das GC AL 6.0 2012? Würde mich interessieren wie sich die schwarz-glänzende Reba mit dem schwarz-seidenmatten Rahmen so verträgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (4. Januar 2012)

Hi Canyon Community,

hat jemand schon ein 2012 Bike mit Rock Shox Reverb ausgeliefert bekommen, und wenn ja welche Reverb ist verbaut , 2011er (silber) oder 2012er (schwarz)?!?!

THX


----------



## Rettel (4. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Hi Canyon Community,
> 
> hat jemand schon ein 2012 Bike mit Rock Shox Reverb ausgeliefert bekommen, und wenn ja welche Reverb ist verbaut , 2011er (silber) oder 2012er (schwarz)?!?!
> 
> THX



Hab mein Nerve AM 9.0 X hier stehen mit einer 2011 er Reverb. 
Geliefert wurde das Bike in KW 51 - 2011 also vor zwei Wochen.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (4. Januar 2012)

Moin, moin ! 

Ich nehmen hier auch mal platz. 

Gestern XC 9 ano-schwarz bestellt, heute bezahlt, 3. KW soll's kommen 


Bis bald und frohes Neues noch

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Nippes80 (4. Januar 2012)

Rettel schrieb:


> Hab mein Nerve AM 9.0 X hier stehen mit einer 2011 er Reverb.
> Geliefert wurde das Bike in KW 51 - 2011 also vor zwei Wochen.



Hmmm finde ich jetzt ein bisschen doof...vielleicht ist das in der 19 KW anders...


----------



## Wobbi (4. Januar 2012)

welche reverb ist denn auf der canyonseite auf den bikes zu sehen?


----------



## Rettel (4. Januar 2012)

spielt ja eigentlich auch keine Rolle.Wenn die 2011 gut entlüftet ist und die Hydraulikleitung sauber und Knickfrei verlegt ist, funktioniert sie saumässig gut. Und im Online Katalog sieht man sehr gut welches Modell verbaut wird.
Nämlich die 2011 !


----------



## Wobbi (4. Januar 2012)

ach....^^


----------



## rick1 (5. Januar 2012)

Hab mir nen Strive in der Größe L bestellt. Hoffe mal das es da is wenn der Frühling anfängt


----------



## Skoalman (5. Januar 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon das GC AL 6.0 2012? Würde mich interessieren wie sich die schwarz-glänzende Reba mit dem schwarz-seidenmatten Rahmen so verträgt.


Ich habe gestern die Schweizer Version des GC AL 6.0 erhalten. Die Gabel verträgt sich meiner Meinung nach farblich gut mit dem Rahmen.






Auch sonst macht das Bike einen wertigen Eindruck. Gleich beim Aufbau habe ich den Lenker und die Griffe getauscht. Durch den Einbau eines DH-Lenkers (Truvativ Boobar gekürzt auf 700mm mit ~270g) habe ich rund 100g gegenüber dem originalen 670mm Ritchey gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (5. Januar 2012)

Danke Skoalman. 

Sieht gut aus. Jetzt nur noch schwarze Bremsen. Ich möchte bei meinem 2011er das weiße so gut es geht verbannen


----------



## Folki (5. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## ProjektT (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich warte auf mein Torque Vertride... ca. 2 Wochen noch... 
Greetz


----------



## wolfi_b (6. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon ein 2012 Bike mit Rock Shox Reverb ausgeliefert bekommen, und wenn ja welche Reverb ist verbaut , 2011er (silber) oder 2012er (schwarz)?!?!



Meines Wissens nach gibt es die 2012er Reverb in Schwarz und Silber.

Ich habe mein AM 9.0 gestern bekommen und meiner Meinung nach ist eine 2012er montiert. An der Stütze ist dieser Fitting montiert, auf der Canyon Homepage ist es noch der alte eckige (aus Gummi?) abgebildet.
Außerdem ist der Remotehebel auf der linken Seite und nicht mehr rechts


----------



## Kizou (6. Januar 2012)

Bei dem am 8.0 x meiner Frau sind trigger, bremsgriffe und reverbhebel an einem matchmaker.
Ist das für 2012 neu?
Ich kannte es nur so, dass man 2 Komponenten an einem Matchmaker bekommt und nicht 3.
Hoffentlich ist es an meinem Strive esx 9.0 auch so.


----------



## hucke1982 (7. Januar 2012)

Kaum im Wartezimmer platzgenommen, schon wieder raus...

Habe gestern (Freitag) um 14 uhr eine Versandbestätigung von Canyon bekommen, heute (Samstag) 10 uhr steht der rießen Karton im Flur. 

Danke Canyon für den super schnellen Versand.


Mein neues Canyon Torque Alpinist 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (7. Januar 2012)

Hi.

Gratulation zum neuen Torque Alpinist!!!! Mach bitte mal ein paar weitere schöne Bilder.

Greetz


----------



## Folki (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch raus!

Frage am Rande: Gibt es eigentlich IRGENDJEMANDEN in der Canyon-Welt der tatsächlich die freundlicherweise dem Paket beiliegenden Speichenreflektoren und Katzenaugen montiert hat?


----------



## Crissi (9. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Hi Canyon Community,
> 
> hat jemand schon ein 2012 Bike mit Rock Shox Reverb ausgeliefert bekommen, und wenn ja welche Reverb ist verbaut , 2011er (silber) oder 2012er (schwarz)?!?!
> 
> THX


guckst du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9041633&postcount=4860


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Januar 2012)

...aber es gibt die 2012er Reverb in Schwarz und Silber!
Also kann die auf dem Foto auch ne 2012er sein oder steh ich auf´m Schlauch?


----------



## Wobbi (9. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt die 2012er Reverb in Schwarz und Silber!
> Also kann die auf dem Foto auch ne 2012er sein oder steh ich auf´m Schlauch?



http://www.sram.com/rockshox/category/320

edit:
unter spezifikationen schauen!


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Januar 2012)

also was meinst du jetzt?
da steht ja black und silver.
die frage ist ja auf was sich black und silver bezieht.
auf die kompl. stütze oder nur auf den anschlag!?


----------



## Wobbi (9. Januar 2012)

meinte damit, dass bei sram die mit der schwarzen überwurfmutter abgebildet ist, in den spezifikationen, aber auch eine mit silberner zus. zur schwarzen gelistet ist. da das bild eine reverb mit schwarzer überwurfmutter zeigt, es diese überwurfmutter aber erst seit 2012 gibt und in den spezifikationen auch eine silberne drin steht, gehe ich davon aus, dass es die 2012er mit silberner und schwarzer überwurfmutter gibt. zumindest interpretiere ich das so.

black und silver bezieht sich immer nur auf die überwurfmutter.


----------



## Kriwo (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe am Freitag bei Canyon nachgefragt, welche Farbe z.B. die Sattelstützen haben wenn ich zum Nerve AM 7 zusätzlich eine Reverb dazu bestelle. Laut Abbildung im Warenkorb ist diese nämlich schwarz. Geliefert wird aber eine silberne - es schaut generell so aus als ob Canyon ausschließlich silberne liefert.


----------



## wolfi_b (10. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr mein Post oben nicht gelesen?
Meiner Meinung nach ist bei mir eine 2012er Stütze montiert.


----------



## Canyon_Support (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz zur Reverb-Sattelstütze, über die es hier ja rege Diskussionen gibt.

Wir verbauen generell aktuelle 2012er Modelle. Die Reverb gibt es bei SRAM wahlweise mit schwarzer oder silberner Überwurfmutter.
Unsere Räder sind komplett mit der 2012er Reverb mit silberner Mutter ausgestattet.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick1 (10. Januar 2012)

gut dann hätte sich das ja geklärt...danke


----------



## Kizou (10. Januar 2012)

Wie kann es denn sein, dass schon ein 2012 er Strive auf dem Markt ist ?


Ich will auch !!!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. Januar 2012)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Moin, moin !
> 
> Ich nehmen hier auch mal platz.
> 
> ...



So, bin dann auch schon fast wieder raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Heute Mittag kam die Versandbestätigung 

Fotos folgen dann wenn's (hoffentlich heile) hier angekommen ist.

Tschüß

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## downhillboy (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir ein Strive ES 8.0 bestellt. Jedoch muss ich warten bis KW 15 ....... könnte wegen mir ein bisschen schneller gehen  kann es kaum noch abwarten


----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Wie kann es denn sein, dass schon ein 2012 er Strive auf dem Markt ist ?
> 
> 
> Ich will auch !!!



Hallo, tatsächlich haben wir schon das erste Strive aus der 2012 Modellreihe ausgeliefert. Allerdings war dieses Rad eigentlich für den Showroom bestimmt und wurde in der Einzelradmontage gefertigt. Durch einen kleinen Fehler im System konnte es aber doch verkauft werden und wir haben einen Kunden sehr viel früher als erwartet glücklich gemacht. Die folgenden Strives werden wie geplant und im Verfügbarkeitscheck auf der Homepage angegeben in der Linienmontage gefertigt und zum geplanten Termin ausgeliefert. Gern würden wir euch alle gleichzeitig mit allen Rädern glücklich machen, aber das ist logistisch gesehen leider nicht möglich. 
Habt also noch ein wenig Geduld.

Viele Grüße Robert


----------



## Jena.Biker (11. Januar 2012)

Schön ist es hier! Warte auf mein neues Nerve AM 9.0. Freue mich auf die ersten Trails.


----------



## stelo (11. Januar 2012)

Gibt es hier auch welche die ein "normales" Bike bestellt haben und auch auf ihr Twentyniner warten und hoffen, dass die angegeben Liefertermine gehalten werden??


----------



## Stef89 (11. Januar 2012)

stelo schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch welche die ein "normales" Bike bestellt haben und auch auf ihr Twentyniner warten und hoffen, dass die angegeben Liefertermine gehalten werden??




hier ! Nächste woche soll das Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 kommen ich hoffe das stimmt


----------



## Sado-Uwe (11. Januar 2012)

Nabend ! 

Ich verabschiede mich tatsächlich schon aus dem Wartezimmer. 

Fotos gibt's aber erst morgen, heute konnte ich das Bike nur schnell zusammenbauen, für Fotos war es dann schon zu dunkel.

Gut - zwei Fotos gibt es heute schon als Appetizer: 











Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (11. Januar 2012)

stelo schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch welche die ein "normales" Bike bestellt haben und auch auf ihr Twentyniner warten und hoffen, dass die angegeben Liefertermine gehalten werden??



Ich Ich! ... AL 8.9. War mal mit KW10 angegeben


----------



## JesKacz (12. Januar 2012)

Ich auch, 9.9 SL in KW 12....


----------



## Mithras (12. Januar 2012)

KW04 war angekündigt, Abholschein bei der Post lag heut im Briefkasten  Ich hoff ich bekomm den Karton ins Auto oO


----------



## Kizou (13. Januar 2012)

Jawoll, ich wurde von kW 18 auf kW 15 vorgezogen.
Yeeeeeha !

Werde trotzdem das Vertride mal probefahren. Vielleicht passts ja.


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Januar 2012)

strive 7.0er:

Vorgezogen von KW18 auf KW4!!!


----------



## Skoalman (13. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> strive 7.0er:
> 
> Vorgezogen von KW18 auf KW4!!!


Hast du dafür speziell agieren müssen oder war Canyon von sich aus so nett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Januar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Hast du dafür speziell agieren müssen oder war Canyon von sich aus so nett?



ich pflege stets "speziell" zu agieren!!! 

nein...ich war scheinbar einer der ersten, die die Bestellung ausgelöst haben.

Ich habe weder Schwager noch Tante bei Canyon, habe nicht geweint und gewinselt (zumindest nicht gegenüber Canyon) noch irgendwelche dunklen Machenschaften walten lassen...

Beste Grüße...juhuuu...bald gehts los...

Apropos...überleg mir gerade meinen Fuhrpark zu verkleinern...braucht wer ein GC AL 8.0 Special Edition tuned von 2010 in traffic weiß???


----------



## Jena.Biker (13. Januar 2012)

Bin "leider" auch schon wieder raus - mein AM 9.0 ist heute angekommen. Sauber: Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung nur 6 Tage. Top!


----------



## Kizou (13. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> strive 7.0er:
> 
> Vorgezogen von KW18 auf KW4!!!



Boah......komm Canyon, jetzt noch von KW 15 auf KW 8 und ich bin glücklich 


....go Canyon,go Canyon.....


----------



## downhillboy (13. Januar 2012)

was ?? warum gehn alle liefertermine vor nur meiner net


----------



## ProjektT (14. Januar 2012)

...ich bin auch wieder raus. Gratulation an alle, die bereits beglückt wurden und viel Durchhaltevermögen an alle, die noch warten müssen...

Greetz,


----------



## Monche (14. Januar 2012)

@projektT: hol dir die leitungshalter von Canyon. Hab ich die Tage auch gemacht. Sieht viel viel ordentlicher aus, die Leitung hält ihre position und hat die selbe Farbe wie der Rahmen ;-)


----------



## fanatikz (15. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> @projektT: hol dir die leitungshalter von Canyon. Hab ich die Tage auch gemacht. Sieht viel viel ordentlicher aus, die Leitung hält ihre position und hat die selbe Farbe wie der Rahmen ;-)



Die Satelliten sollten eigentlich bei den Kleinteilen beiliegen, 6oder 8 Stk. Bei mir waren welche drinnen...


----------



## ProjektT (15. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Ja, das habe ich vor - die Zugverlegung ist nur provisorisch. Bei mir lagen leider keine bei.

Greetz


----------



## fanatikz (15. Januar 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ja, das habe ich vor - die Zugverlegung ist nur provisorisch. Bei mir lagen leider keine bei.
> 
> Greetz



Gemein, ich hab im November bei Canyon angefragt, ob die beiliegen und die haben gesagt, beim Torque Rahmen wären die immer dabei, ganz im gegensatz zum Strive, bei meinem Alpinist war das dann auch der Fall, würd mal anfragen, die sollen die nachschicken...


----------



## Kizou (16. Januar 2012)

Als ich letzten schrieb, dass ich von KW 18 auf KW 15 vorgezogen wurde, sah ich es schonmal als gute Tendenz.
Jetzt sehe ich, dass das Strive ESX 9.0 in M im Allgemeinen von der KW 23 auf 
KW 15 ( Verkürzung um 8 Wochen ) vorgezogen wurde.
Da ich von KW 18 auf KW 15 ( 3 Wochen )vorgezogen wurde, müsste ich doch
 ( rein rechnerisch ) auch noch einmal um 5 KW´s vorgezogen werden, oder ?
Sonst hätte ich mir die Bestellung im Oktober schenken können und auch erst jetzt bestellen brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Als ich letzten schrieb, dass ich von KW 18 auf KW 15 vorgezogen wurde, sah ich es schonmal als gute Tendenz.
> Jetzt sehe ich, dass das Strive ESX 9.0 in M im Allgemeinen von der KW 23 auf
> KW 15 ( Verkürzung um 8 Wochen ) vorgezogen wurde.
> Da ich von KW 18 auf KW 15 ( 3 Wochen )vorgezogen wurde, müsste ich doch
> ...



Hmm... nette Rechnung, relativ einfach zu lösen. Was du aber vergessen hast, ist die daraus resultierende Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung: _Wie Wahrscheinlich ist es kein Rad zu bekommen, wenn ich später bestelle?_


----------



## Kizou (16. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hmm... nette Rechnung, relativ einfach zu lösen. Was du aber vergessen hast, ist die daraus resultierende Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung: _Wie Wahrscheinlich ist es kein Rad zu bekommen, wenn ich später bestelle?_



RESTRISIKO !

Andere Mütter .......

Aber im Ernst, für eine Antwort von Seiten Robert's
wäre ich dankbar.

Habe gerade ein LV 301 angeboten bekommen ( in KW 4 ).

Verdammt, warten war noch nie meine Stärke.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Januar 2012)

leider werden nur die strive modelle vorgezogen.
fänd es schön, wenn die auch die frx serie vorziehen würden. vorzugsweise mein speedzone


----------



## Canyon_Support (16. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> RESTRISIKO !
> 
> Andere Mütter .......
> 
> ...



Hallo,

unser Supply Chain Management hat den Produktionplan der laufenden Saison teilweise geändert.
Es ist aber nicht so, dass dadurch alle Räder um 8 Wochen nach vorn verschoben werden. Das fällt relativ unterschiedlich aus, je nach dem wo noch freie Kapazitäten in der Montage frei sind.
Wenn Du aber im Oktober nicht bestellt hättest, sondern erst jetzt, hätte es sein können, dass Du aufgrund der Menge der Bestellungen einen noch späteren Lieferzeitpunkt genannt bekommen hättest.

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Skoalman (16. Januar 2012)

@ Robert

Sind die Schweizer Purecycling Strives (besonders das 7.0) auch von der erfreulichen Terminverschiebung betroffen?


----------



## Canyon_Support (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

im Moment steht der Liefertermin bei KW16 für die ersten schweizer Strive ES 7.0.
Leider ist gerade niemand mehr im Haus von unserer Produktionsplanung, sodaß ich Dir nicht genau sagen kann, ob sich in dem Fall was verschoben hat.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Skoalman (16. Januar 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Moment steht der Liefertermin bei KW16 für die ersten schweizer Strive ES 7.0.
> Leider ist gerade niemand mehr im Haus von unserer Produktionsplanung, sodaß ich Dir nicht genau sagen kann, ob sich in dem Fall was verschoben hat.
> ...



Danke Robert!

Der Hintergrund meiner Frage ist folgender:
Mein Bruder hat sich im November ein Purecycling Strive ES 7.0 in Grösse S bestellt. Da für Ende der KW16 ein Kurztrip nach Finale Ligure geplant ist, schläft er momentan natürlich etwas unruhig...


----------



## Kizou (16. Januar 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unser Supply Chain Management hat den Produktionplan der laufenden Saison teilweise geändert.
> Es ist aber nicht so, dass dadurch alle Räder um 8 Wochen nach vorn verschoben werden. Das fällt relativ unterschiedlich aus, je nach dem wo noch freie Kapazitäten in der Montage frei sind.
> ...





hm....momentan steht auf Eurer HP 15 KW.
Ich hab im Oktober bestellt und bin auch in der 15. KW.
Also hätte ich auch erst heute bestellen können.

Hätte hätte Fahradkette......

Vielleicht rücke ich ja doch noch ein wenig nach vorne.
Wäre nur interessant zu wissen, da ich nun noch das 301 in der Warteschleife habe, das ich nächste Woche haben könnte.

Gruss


----------



## bikandy (16. Januar 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Liefertermine bei den 29er eingehalten werden können? Speziell beim 8.9?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2012)

Jungs!! Laßt mal den guten Robert jetzt in Ruhe!!! 

Ich bekomme mein Strive nächste Woche und damit Basta!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kizou (16. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Jungs!! Laßt mal den guten Robert jetzt in Ruhe!!!
> 
> Ich bekomme mein Strive nächste Woche und damit Basta!!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Aha, als ich bei C. anrief sagte man mir, dass es vor der 15.KW nicht zu Auslieferungen der Strive-Modelle kommen werde.


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Aha, als ich bei C. anrief sagte man mir, dass es vor der 15.KW nicht zu Auslieferungen der Strive-Modelle kommen werde.




iKev (user hier) hat seins bereits bekommen...und ich nächste Woche...!!

Soll ich Dir meine Auftragsbestätigung scannen...das tut Dir aber noch mehr weh!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kizou (17. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Jungs!! Laßt mal den guten Robert jetzt in Ruhe!!!
> 
> Ich bekomme mein Strive nächste Woche und damit Basta!!
> 
> Beste Grüße





speichenquaeler schrieb:


> iKev (user hier) hat seins bereits bekommen...und ich nächste Woche...!!
> 
> Soll ich Dir meine Auftragsbestätigung scannen...das tut Dir aber noch mehr weh!!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Die Geschichte um Ikev ist mir bekannt.
Ich wünsch' Euch viel Spass!!!
Gebt doch mal bitte ab und an mal ein Feedback ab.


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Die Geschichte um Ikev ist mir bekannt.
> Ich wünsch' Euch viel Spass!!!
> Gebt doch mal bitte ab und an mal ein Feedback ab.


 

Hi Kizou,

Ich denke die ersten Strives kommen nun nach und nach. Ich habe ganz normal über die Homepage bestellt. Nicht mal so früh...(also nicht in den ersten 10 min )...weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher war welches es wird.

Jetzt bin ich froh, denn ich werde dieses Jahr ein Alpencross fahren und kann mich nun in aller Ruhe an das Bike gewöhnen und dann entscheiden, ob es mein Race-Hardtail oder das Strive wird.

Ich werde mein Bike nächste Woche bei Canyon abholen. Ich habe es nicht so sehr weit bis Koblenz (150 km) und freue mich einmal Canyon vor Ort besichtigen zu können.

Bericht folgt...

Beste Grüße

Edit:

Alles zurück!! Bei Nachfrage ob mein Abholtermin denn noch kommen würde, sagte mir ein zerknirschter Mitarbeiter des Servicecenters, es werde doch KW14!! Mannomann!!!

Und das Ihr mir mal schön glaubt:


----------



## Kizou (17. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi Kizou,
> 
> Ich denke die ersten Strives kommen nun nach und nach. Ich habe ganz normal über die Homepage bestellt. Nicht mal so früh...(also nicht in den ersten 10 min )...weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher war welches es wird.
> 
> ...



Es lohnt sich.
Ich bin schon ein paar mal dort gewesen ( 190 km ), da es nicht mein 1. Canyon ist ( leider aber mein 1. mit solch langer Lieferzeit ) und ich schon meinen Bekanntenkreis mit C`s ausgestattet habe.



Das eine oder andere Rad fahren wir dort immer ein bisschen Probe, nur um mal den direkten Vergleich zu haben.
Danach gehts immer zum Eisessen in die City 
( beste Eis wo gibbet   )

Ich bin imho halt sehr ungeduldig, da ich momentan komplett ohne Rad da stehe. Im Oktober wurde bei mir eingebrochen und wirklich jedes Rad mitgenommen (  inkl. das 24er KTM meiner Tochter ).
Meine Frau und meine Tochter haben mittlerweile ein Neues 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick1 (17. Januar 2012)

ich muss mal dumm fragen: wie kann es sein dass du dein bike welches du erst am 13. bestellt hast und welches für die 22. KW ausgeschreiben ist schon in KW 4 bekommst????

immerhin warn ja seit dezember die liefertermine weit über der 10kw für das glacier größe m

da wird man ja glatt neidisch wenn ich überlege, dass ich mein strive 7.0 schon im dezember bestellt habe aber trotzdem bis KW 16 warten muss


----------



## Canyon_Support (17. Januar 2012)

bikandy schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Liefertermine bei den 29er eingehalten werden können? Speziell beim 8.9?



Hallo,

wir haben im Produktionsplan nur einige Strive Modelle nach vorn gezogen. Die anderen Räder werden wie geplant produziert und ausgeliefert.
Im Moment spricht nichts gegen eine verspätete Auslieferung der 29er.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Januar 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben im Produktionsplan nur einige Strive Modelle nach vorn gezogen. Die anderen Räder werden wie geplant produziert und ausgeliefert.


 
Hallo Robert,

Kannst Du mir sagen, wieviele und welche der Strives vorgezogen wurden? Ich habe innnerhalb weniger Tage nun schon die dritte Änderung meiner Auftragsbestätigung. Erst KW18, dann KW04, dann KW14...

Ich bin tagtäglich als Ingenieur für die Abwicklung von Entwicklungsaufträgen in der Automobilindustrie tätig. Wir haben mit allerlei Unwägbarkeiten von allen Seiten (weltweite Zulieferer, Werkzeugbauern, interne Produktionsaufträgen usw.) zu kämpfen.

Das ist nun mal so und damit müssen wir leben. NUR!! Eine grundsätzliche Regel halte ich immer ein:

Kommuniziere ich eine frühere Terminerfüllung als von meinem Kunden geplant, so halte ich ihn ein...oder ich werde grün und blau geprügelt (im übertragenen Sinne). 

Selbst wenn ich zu 90% sagen kann (und dies mir von meinen Zulieferern SCHRIFTLICH bestätigen hab lassen, dies kritisch hinterfragt und nochmals verifiziert) das eine Vorerfüllung möglich ist, so kommunziere ich dies nicht mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam und schlage die Hacken zusammen, denn sonst wecke ich Begehrlichkeiten. Sind diese einmal geweckt, so schlafen sie nicht mehr ein.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Seid bitte ehrlich zu euren Kunden (und natürlich Frauen ) und verschiebt nicht ständig unsichere Termine.

Ist meine letzte Auftragsumternimierung auch die tatsächlich die Letzte (Strive 7.0er für KW14 Ausliferung)??

Und kommt mir bitte nicht jetzt mit "Zum heutigen Stand...", "Wir erkennen momentan keine manifesten SCM-Risiken...", "Ich bürge mit meinem Namen...und "Sie werden bevorzugt behandelt..."



canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Im Moment spricht *nichts gegen eine verspätete Auslieferung* der 29er.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Robert


 
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!!


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Januar 2012)

rick1 schrieb:


> ich muss mal dumm fragen: wie kann es sein dass du dein bike welches du erst am 13. bestellt hast und welches für die 22. KW ausgeschreiben ist schon in KW 4 bekommst????
> 
> immerhin warn ja seit dezember die liefertermine weit über der 10kw für das glacier größe m
> 
> da wird man ja glatt neidisch wenn ich überlege, dass ich mein strive 7.0 schon im dezember bestellt habe aber trotzdem bis KW 16 warten muss


 

War ne Ente siehe Anhang und letzter Post!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Canyon_Support (17. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> Kannst Du mir sagen, wieviele und welche der Strives vorgezogen wurden? Ich habe innnerhalb weniger Tage nun schon die dritte Änderung meiner Auftragsbestätigung. Erst KW18, dann KW04, dann KW14...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zuerst möchte ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen, dass wir in Deinem Fall den Liefertermin einmal fälschlicherweise verschoben haben und damit Deine Hoffnung das Bike früher zu erhalten geschürt haben.

Soweit ich heute in der Auftragsbearbeitung erfahren habe, bist Du der einzige Fall bzw. Kunde dem gegenüber eine Lieferung in KW 4 kommuniziert wurde.

Eine Aufstellung welche und wieviele Strives vorgezogen wurden, werde ich hier nicht posten.
Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass KW14 der endgültig geplante Liefertermin für Dein Rad ist.

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## stelo (18. Januar 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben im Produktionsplan nur einige Strive Modelle nach vorn gezogen. Die anderen Räder werden wie geplant produziert und ausgeliefert.
> Im Moment spricht nichts gegen eine verspätete Auslieferung der 29er.
> ...



Hey Robert!

Wie muss ich den "verspätete Auslieferung der 29er" verstehen?
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es bei meinem versprochenen Liefertermin KW12 für mein bestelltes 9.9 SL bleibt (ist nämlich pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn)


----------



## _mike_ (18. Januar 2012)

Torque Trailflow, light-white-black in M vieleicht schon diese Woche statt nächste


----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Januar 2012)

stelo schrieb:


> Hey Robert!
> 
> Wie muss ich den "verspätete Auslieferung der 29er" verstehen?
> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es bei meinem versprochenen Liefertermin KW12 für mein bestelltes 9.9 SL bleibt (ist nämlich pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn)




Hallo Stelo,

es hätte wohl eher heißen müssen "im Moment spricht nichts für eine verspätete Lieferung". 
Das heißt, dass im Moment kein Grund bekannt ist, warum es zu einer Verzögerung kommen sollte.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## stelo (19. Januar 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Stelo,
> 
> es hätte wohl eher heißen müssen "im Moment spricht nichts für eine verspätete Lieferung".
> Das heißt, dass im Moment kein Grund bekannt ist, warum es zu einer Verzögerung kommen sollte.
> ...




Danke!!


----------



## smk-de (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo, habe mich gerade etwas geärgert über die Abwicklung der Abholung. Heute morgen war die e-mail da, dass mein XC 7.0 zur Abholung bereit steht und ich online einen Abholtermin mitteilen soll. 

Voller Vorfreude den Link aufgemacht und mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass frühester vorgesehener Termin der nächste Montag ist (Termine werden im 1/4 Stunden Takt vergeben).

Da ich keine Einweisung brauche und lediglich den Karton mit dem Rad abholen will hab ich gleich bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob ich an diesem Samstag kommen und das Bike ohne Einweisung mitnehmen kann. 

Geht nicht. Es ist offensichtlich nicht möglich den Karton mit dem Bike binnen zwei Tagen in den Showroom zu schaffen und das obwohl ich online für Montag ab 10.00 einen Abholtermin vereinbaren kann. 

Werden die Bike am Sonntag zur Abholung bereitgemacht????

Bei unserem letzten Bike von Canyon war das irgendwie kein Problem. 

Der erste Fleck auf der Canyon-Weste. Ich bin echt enttäuscht, da ich als berufstätiger Kund mit Anreiseweg jetzt bis zum nächsten Samstag warten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (19. Januar 2012)

Als Selbstabholer bekommst du das Bike fertig aufgebaut und einsatzbereit (ohne Karton) hingestellt. Ich denke mal das es schon fertig aufgebaut da steht und auf dich wartet. Jetzt müssten die nach deinen wünschen das Bike wieder auseinander nehmen und in den Karton stecken. Ich Denk mal dass deswegen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## smk-de (19. Januar 2012)

Dann hätten die es doch sagen können. Ich würde das Bike auch ohne Karton einpacken. Nach meiner Bestellbestätigung ist der Karton kostenlos dabei. Unser letztes habe ich auch im Karton abgeholt.


----------



## Wobbi (19. Januar 2012)

wenn bei deiner bestätigung der karton als kostenlos vermerkt ist, bekommst du dein bike aufgebaut "vorgeführt" und keinen karton dabei!


----------



## smk-de (19. Januar 2012)

Diese Regelung ist doch eigentlich bescheuert. Ich will mein Bike gut verpackt im Karton nach Hause schaffen und dort mit Wonne aufbauen.

Wenn das so ist wie die Vorredner es sehen habe ich ein stückweit Verständnis und bin nicht mehr sauer noch eine Woche warten zu müssen.


----------



## morch84 (21. Januar 2012)

So bin nun auch raus mein AM 8.0X in Raw/Black ist Freitag angekommen...
Heißes Teil bin schwer begeistert den anderen eine schöne Wartezeit noch


----------



## ProjektT (21. Januar 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> So bin nun auch raus mein AM 8.0X in Raw/Black ist Freitag angekommen...
> Heißes Teil bin schwer begeistert den anderen eine schöne Wartezeit noch




Gratulation zum neuen Bike.... Bilder, Bilder, Bilder - das RAW-Black in natura würde mich echt interessieren!!!

Greetz,


----------



## paddy2904 (22. Januar 2012)

hi,

sagt mal, ist hier vielleicht jemand dabei der demnächst ein torque 7.0 trailflow in weiß bekommt...??? oder vielleicht schon hat...
ich kann mich gerade echt nicht entscheiden.... in weiß sieht es schon sehr interessant aus!!! ich würde aber gerne mal ein paar "live"-bilder sehen wollen. 
danke für eure hilfe!!!

mfg, patrick


----------



## visualex (22. Januar 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Gratulation zum neuen Bike.... Bilder, Bilder, Bilder - das RAW-Black in natura würde mich echt interessieren!!!
> 
> Greetz,



Auf der Facebook-Seite von Canyon hat einer ein Foto in raw gepostet. Ich versuch es mal hier zu verlinken:


----------



## RoccoS. (22. Januar 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Gratulation zum neuen Bike.... Bilder, Bilder, Bilder - das RAW-Black in natura würde mich echt interessieren!!!
> 
> Greetz,



Oder du schaust dir die Bilder von mir einfach an. ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9103224&postcount=4963


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (22. Januar 2012)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sagt mal, ist hier vielleicht jemand dabei der demnächst ein torque 7.0 trailflow in weiß bekommt...??? oder vielleicht schon hat...
> mfg, patrick



Sollte eigentlich schon da sein, aber wg. Paypal probleme wirds wohl mitte/ende nächster Woche werden.


----------



## Superduke7 (22. Januar 2012)

......Tschuldigung, ist der Platz noch frei? Der Familienzuwachs soll in KW 8 auf die Welt kommen 
Ich werde es Nerve XC 9.0 sl (purecycling) nennen 
Mein erstes Canyon!! Ich mag kaum mehr warten


----------



## Stef89 (22. Januar 2012)

ups war falsches Thema...


----------



## paddy2904 (22. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich schon da sein, aber wg. Paypal probleme wirds wohl mitte/ende nächster Woche werden.



Dann lad schonmal den Akku deiner Kamera!!! ;-)


----------



## Paskull (23. Januar 2012)

Sehr amüsant bis merkwürdig!

Hatte gerade ein sehr nettes Telefonat mit einer freundlichen Canyonmitarbeiterin.

Das von mir bestellte Canyon Torque FRX Playzone in blau Liefertermin KW 17
gibt es über die Schweizer Seite schon in KW 8.

Dachte ich mir Rufste mal an. Allerdings stelle sich raus das ich nun meine Kontakte in der Schweiz aufwärmen muss denn man braucht eine Schweizer Rechnungsanschrift und Lieferadresse und schon bekommt man das Rad selbst wenn man heute erst bestellt 9 Wochen eher.
Einwenig umständlich aber für 9 Wochen eher und evtl. sogar gespartes Geld lohnt es bei Canyon zu stornieren und bei Purecycling zu bestellen.

Macht auch der gleiche Mitarbeiter 

2 Wochen zwischen den Chargen ok aber 9 ??


----------



## Bike_Ride (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich auch grad gewundert, warum der Liefertermin bei dem Playzone in Blau und Größe S aufeinmal nicht mehr auf KW9 steht, sondern auf "Keine Angaben" ?

Ist die geplante Stückzahl dann schon komplett durch Bestellungen ausgereizt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (23. Januar 2012)

Das die Bestellungen nach hinten verschoben werden klar. Sind die aktuell vorhandenen Teile (Rahmen) verplant. Das macht ja Sinn. Aber Kunden Warten zu lassen weil es vielleicht möglich ist eine Charge evtl. in die Schweiz zu verkaufen. ( Die Konjuktive sind bewusste gewählt )
Bei der Absatzplanung muss noch geübt werden


----------



## Kizou (23. Januar 2012)

Hier einmal beide Baby`s nebeneinander.

Vertride(M)/ ESX 9.0 (S) 2012

Ich bleib dabei, das Stealth sieht Hammer aus !


----------



## Schimcu (23. Januar 2012)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sagt mal, ist hier vielleicht jemand dabei der demnächst ein torque 7.0 trailflow in weiß bekommt...??? oder vielleicht schon hat...
> ich kann mich gerade echt nicht entscheiden.... in weiß sieht es schon sehr interessant aus!!! ich würde aber gerne mal ein paar "live"-bilder sehen wollen.
> ...


 
Am Freitag angekommen...


----------



## Mithras (23. Januar 2012)

Schönes Trailflow, das erste Foto von nem Weißen, das ich von nem Besitzer sehe. Kommt gut


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich find das weisse Torque sehr schick  (bis auf den Klotz, der sich Vorbau nennt)

Bin mal auf die ersten Bilder vom weissen Alpinist mit der weissen gabel gespannt...das kommt sicher auch richtig gut...


----------



## paddy2904 (23. Januar 2012)

oh mann... jetzt bin ich keinen schritt weiter... 

es sehen beide sehr schick aus!!!

zur zeit würde ich sagen, 51% weiß zu 49% stealth....

ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden!!!


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2012)

Was würdet ihr von einem weissen torque mit weisser Fox halten an dem die goldenen Parts durch die blauen vom Stealth ausgetauscht werden plus dem blauen Drift Laufradsatz? 
Dann nur noch den goldenen Streifen am Oberrohr weg...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mithras (23. Januar 2012)

Sowas in ähnlicher Farbkombi gibts schon 





Die blauen Sun ringle find ich eh etwas krass, die kommen bei mir als Park-LRS zum einsatz


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2012)

weiss nicht ob man das mit diesem Radon vergleich kann...

Das Canyon-Blau ist viel dunkler, zudem ist der Rockerarm blau, Die Sattelklemme und dann die Felgen.


----------



## jaamaa (23. Januar 2012)

Schimcu schrieb:


> Am Freitag angekommen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 223509



Glückwunsch!
Aber wenn es schon Freitag angekommen ist... warum bin ich dann am Sonntag alleine unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (23. Januar 2012)

Fand die Blau/weiß Idee überprüfenswert.


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2012)

Hey Paskull...Du bist ja ein geiler Typ!! 

Cool!

Kannst Du vielleicht noch die Gabel weiss machen?


----------



## Paskull (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## B4mb4b4m (24. Januar 2012)

Sooo dann bin hier jetzt auch mal mit an Board.
Ich reihe mich somit mit meinem Strive in die Warteschlange ein und werde mich wohl bis zur KW20 in Geduld üben müssen...


----------



## dvd4two (26. Januar 2012)

man kommt von der Arbeit und siehe da mein Trailflow ist unterwegs und gestern sind meine Sixpack icon gekommen dann steht dem biken nichts mehr im weg
und das noch 2 wochen früher......einfach hammer


----------



## paddy2904 (26. Januar 2012)

@dvd4tow

Trailflow in weiß oder schwarz???

Und schön Bilder machen!!!


----------



## dvd4two (26. Januar 2012)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> @dvd4tow
> 
> Trailflow in weiß oder schwarz???
> 
> Und schön Bilder machen!!!


schwarz natürlich, ist für mich die bessere Farbe


----------



## paddy2904 (26. Januar 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich fast so weit das ich mich wohl auch für schwarz entscheiden werde....

Hab da momentan echt schlaflose Nächte!!

Weiß... Schwarz.... Weiß... Oder doch lieber schwarz...????


----------



## Nippes80 (26. Januar 2012)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich fast so weit das ich mich wohl auch für schwarz entscheiden werde....
> 
> Hab da momentan echt schlaflose Nächte!!
> 
> Weiß... Schwarz.... Weiß... Oder doch lieber schwarz...????



Ihr könnt alle Schwarz kaufen, solange ihr nicht in Köln wohnt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (26. Januar 2012)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich fast so weit das ich mich wohl auch für schwarz entscheiden werde....
> 
> Hab da momentan echt schlaflose Nächte!!
> 
> Weiß... Schwarz.... Weiß... Oder doch lieber schwarz...????


hast Du schon bestellt ? 
weil Schwarz in größere L ist erst in kW 14 wieder verfügbar


----------



## paddy2904 (26. Januar 2012)

Was ist das denn...???? 

Gestern war noch 6. KW!!!

Ja, dann werd ich mich bis heute Abend noch entscheiden müssen!!!!


----------



## dvd4two (26. Januar 2012)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn...????
> 
> Gestern war noch 6. KW!!!
> 
> Ja, dann werd ich mich bis heute Abend noch entscheiden müssen!!!!


Kannst vielleicht glück haben und Du bekommst 
es auch früher, aber ich würde sofort bestellen, ich sollte kw 6 mein Bike 
bekommen.


----------



## phi84 (26. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> weil Schwarz in größere L ist erst in kW 14 wieder verfügbar


Diese Sprünge in der Lieferzeit sind echt übel... bin (immer-)noch am überlegen und dachte dass ich genauso gut auch in KW6 bestellen kann wenn das Fahrrad auf Lager ist.
Wohl nicht...


----------



## paddy2904 (26. Januar 2012)

So hatte ich auch gepokert...


----------



## Mithras (26. Januar 2012)

Naja die Bikes werden kontingentweise gebaut, die haben alle nen bestimmten Produktionsturnus, wo ne gewisse Menge bis zu ner bestimmten KW ferig is, dann wird ein anderes Modell / andere Farbe gebaut .. für Ende Februar z.B. warens um die 42 Torque in Stealth Größe "M". Wenn die alle vorbestellt sind, dann rückt das Lieferdatum auf den nächsten Termin ...  

Hat mir mal ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter in Koblenz vor Ort erklärt, als ich ihn nach dem 2012 er Trailflow in "M" und stealth gefragt hab.
Als ich Ende November dort war, waren noch 39 verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (26. Januar 2012)

phi84 schrieb:


> Diese Sprünge in der Lieferzeit sind echt übel... bin (immer-)noch am überlegen und dachte dass ich genauso gut auch in KW6 bestellen kann wenn das Fahrrad auf Lager ist.
> Wohl nicht...



War gestern in Koblenz und habe von Strive ES 9.0 auf Torque Trailflow (schwarz Gr.M) umgswitcht...Montage Termin 10.2. dann abholen...*freu*


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. Januar 2012)

Die Probleme mit zu langer Überlegung hab ich jetzt auch! 
Nach Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten bezüglich meiner ersten Überlegung muss ich jetzt auch damit leben, dass mein Torque FRX 5.0 erst in KW17 fertig wird -.- Also bin ich wohl noch was länger hier!

Sofern also einer von euch auch ein Torque FRX 5.0 in Blau/Schwarz und der Größe S bestellt hat, sich damit bei der Lieferung in KW9 befindet und es doch nicht mehr möchte, wäre ich um eine PN sehr dankbar (;


----------



## _mike_ (27. Januar 2012)

Bin raus, Karton mit Torque Trailflow in weiß kam heute morgen an.
Bestellt am 01.12. also gut 8 Wochen.....das ist schwer i.O.
Lieferung wäre eigenlich schon letzten Freitag möglich gewesen, aber wg. Paypal Issues halt eine Woche mehr (aber keine Schuld von Canyon).
Bilder stell ich nach und nach ins Album, im Moment hat mei Holde noch keine Lust zum Auspacken - Frauen halt.....


----------



## dvd4two (27. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Bin raus, Karton mit Torque Trailflow in weiß kam heute morgen an.
> Bestellt am 01.12. also gut 8 Wochen.....das ist schwer i.O.
> Lieferung wäre eigenlich schon letzten Freitag möglich gewesen, aber wg. Paypal Issues halt eine Woche mehr (aber keine Schuld von Canyon).
> Bilder stell ich nach und nach ins Album, im Moment hat mei Holde noch keine Lust zum Auspacken - Frauen halt.....


glückwunsch,
mein bike ist auch heute gekommen,
siehe Canyon Galerie 2
die ersten bilder


----------



## smk-de (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich habe heute mein Bike (XC 7) in Koblenz geholt. Ich hatte ja schon von meinen Problemen letzte Woche berichtet. Telefonisch und per mail habe ich Canyon angesagt, dass ich das Bike im Karton holen will. Plan war also: Rein, zahlen, Karton und weg. Soweit die Theorie. 

Vereinbarter Abholtermin 10.45. Um 10.35 war ich vor Ort. Wie immer am Samstag einiges los. Im neuen "Abholbereich aber Ruhe. Anmeldung an der Kasse -wg. zahlen usw. Sollte noch drei Minuten dauern. Kein Karton vor Ort. Was soll ich sagen, Um 11.30 hatte ich meinen Karton. Die Frage ist: warum machen die Termine für die Abholung alle 15 Minuten? Den Mitarbeitern war es schon peinlich zumal mir gestern telefonisch eine schnelle Abwicklung zugesagt worden ist.

Ein Schaltauge habe ich als "Trostpflaster" bekommen. 

Dies zu meinem kleinen Abenteuer "Canyon". 

Was solls, Schwamm drüber. Was kann das Bike dafür. Es entschädigt für alles andere.


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2012)

Der Ärger is schnell vergessen, wenn du den ersten Ausritt mit dem neuen Bike machst  Und ein Schaltauge auf Lager zu haben is nie verkehrt


----------



## dvd4two (28. Januar 2012)

smk-de schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heute mein Bike (XC 7) in Koblenz geholt. Ich hatte ja schon von meinen Problemen letzte Woche berichtet. Telefonisch und per mail habe ich Canyon angesagt, dass ich das Bike im Karton holen will. Plan war also: Rein, zahlen, Karton und weg. Soweit die Theorie.
> 
> Vereinbarter Abholtermin 10.45. Um 10.35 war ich vor Ort. Wie immer am Samstag einiges los. Im neuen "Abholbereich aber Ruhe. Anmeldung an der Kasse -wg. zahlen usw. Sollte noch drei Minuten dauern. Kein Karton vor Ort. Was soll ich sagen, Um 11.30 hatte ich meinen Karton. Die Frage ist: warum machen die Termine für die Abholung alle 15 Minuten? Den Mitarbeitern war es schon peinlich zumal mir gestern telefonisch eine schnelle Abwicklung zugesagt worden ist.
> 
> ...


naja haubsache etwas für die lange Wartezeit,
hast auch die passende schraube auch mit bekommen?


----------



## smk-de (28. Januar 2012)

Ja, ist komplett. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mispielen.


----------



## stelo (30. Januar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Sehr amüsant bis merkwürdig!
> 
> Hatte gerade ein sehr nettes Telefonat mit einer freundlichen Canyonmitarbeiterin.
> 
> ...



Tja, die Schweizer sind eben auch gleichberechtigt und bekommen auch zeitig ihr Bike.
Was machst Du im Garantiefall, wenn Du dein Bike inkognito in der Schweiz bestellt obwohl du in Deutschland wohnst.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich Canyon im Falle der Garantie dumm stellt.
9 Wochen sind bei anderen Herstellen auch normal, wenn das Bike nicht vorrätig ist und erst produziert werden muss


----------



## Paskull (30. Januar 2012)

Ist ja nicht Inkognito ist nur eine Lieferanschrift in der Schweiz.

9 Wochen wäre kein Problem aber es sind 17 Wochen. Nur der Unterschied sind 9 Wochen.

17 Wochen finde ich schon ganz schön lang auch wenn die Rahmen aus Asien kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (31. Januar 2012)

@Paskull

Die selbe Idee hatte ich Ã¼brigens auch.
Ich kann dir nur als Tipp geben, dich vorher mal mit dem Versand von der Schweiz nach Deutschland zu informieren. Und den damit anfallenden Kontrollen beim Zoll.
Das war der erste Grund mich davon abzuhalten. 
Der Zweite ist die beschrÃ¤nkte Garantie! Aus den 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen, werden dann ganz schnell nur noch 2. Bei den Parts sinds dann natÃ¼rlich auch die Ã¼blichen 2 Jahre. Und wenn mich dann nicht alles tÃ¤uscht, hast du mit Ende vom ersten Jahr die Beweislastumkehr fÃ¼r das komplette zweite Jahr. Das ist doch recht unattraktiv. Trotz Geld und Zeitersparnis. 
Der dritte Punkt, ist der komplette Geldtransfer. Hast du so gute Kontakte, denen du mal eben 1820â¬ anvertraust, dass sie das Geld in CHF Ã¼ber ihr Schweizer Konto Ã¼berweisen? Das wÃ¼rd ich nichtmal bei Verwandschaften machen....


----------



## paddy2904 (31. Januar 2012)

so mädels,

wenn alles gut geht, klingelt anfang april ein freundlicher postbote bei mir und übergiebt mir mein neues torque trailflow in stealth black!!!!


----------



## Paskull (31. Januar 2012)

Hmm die Garantiegeschichte ist ein Argument der Rest nicht. 
Wobei das mit der Beweislastumkehr haste in Deutschland auch. Garantie und Gewährleistung unterscheiden sich auch in good old Germany.

17te KW ist Ende April wenn Canyon pünktlich wäre. Aber das klappt auch nicht immer.

Bin aber eh von einem anderen Post inspiriert gerade der hat abbestellt und sich ein gebrauchtes Rad TR250 geholt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (31. Januar 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar, dass das hier in D-Land genau so ist.
Gestaltet sich aber deutlich einfacher, da der Rahmen von Canyon selbst ja 5 Jahre Garantie bekommt.
Und der Preisvorteil für die Schweiz is dann durch Versand und Zoll auch wieder hin.
Auch wenn ich das Bike 9 Wochen vorher hätte, wäre es mir das nicht Wert. Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Dann viel Erfolg bei der Suche. 

Wie schon erwähnt, falls sich hier jemand befindet, der ein Playzone in S bestellt hat für KW9 und auch mit dem Gedanken spielt abzubestellen, wäre ich sehr dankbar über eine PN (;


----------



## Stromberg (31. Januar 2012)

@Paskull

Das Stornieren eines Rades ist also kein Problem? Mein bestelltes Flashzone sollte KW9 geliefert werden, in der CH KW8. Also kein nennenswerter Unterschied. Nur sehe ich es nicht ein, 300 EUR mehr zu zahlen, zumal ein sehr guter Freund in der CH lebt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (31. Januar 2012)

@Stromberg

Stornieren ist kein Problem, solange du noch kein bescheid zur Abholung/zum Versand bekommen hast!
Hat zumindest die nette Kollegin bei Canyon so zu mir gesagt.


----------



## Stromberg (31. Januar 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @Stromberg
> 
> Stornieren ist kein Problem, solange du noch kein bescheid zur Abholung/zum Versand bekommen hast!
> Hat zumindest die nette Kollegin bei Canyon so zu mir gesagt.


Danke


----------



## Paskull (31. Januar 2012)

Sind nur keine 300 unterschied. Der Euro schwächelt gerade ein bischen.
Mit MwSt. von 19% kommt es auf genau den gleichen Betrag.


----------



## Stromberg (31. Januar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Sind nur keine 300â¬ unterschied. Der Euro schwÃ¤chelt gerade ein bischen.
> Mit MwSt. von 19% kommt es auf genau den gleichen Betrag.


Unter 1,2 kann er ja gar nicht fallen. Ausserdem kommen laut Purecycling-Seiet ja noch 8% MwSt, die mit angezeigt werden zum Abzug. Da sinds laut XE.com grade sogar eher 500 EUR. Die 19% MwSt wuerden dann bei Einfuhr natuerlich faellig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (31. Januar 2012)

Komme mit Mwst.19% auf 3576 die Ersparnis hält sich also in Grenzen.


----------



## Stromberg (31. Januar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> (...)Die 19% MwSt *wuerden *dann bei Einfuhr natuerlich faellig...





Paskull schrieb:


> Komme *mit Mwst.19%* auf 3576 die Ersparnis hält sich also in Grenzen.


----------



## Buddyton (3. Februar 2012)

so, nehme auch mal platz. 

mein nerve xc 8.0 soll in der 6kw kommen....

mein lieblingssatz in der CANYON-email:
*Nach dem Zahlungseingang geht ihr Rad in Kommissionierung.*


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Komme mit Mwst.19% auf 3576 die Ersparnis hält sich also in Grenzen.



Kann man die nicht einfach umgehen? Die kontrollieren doch nicht jeden der mit einem MTB aus der Schweiz ausreist wo ers gekauft hat.


----------



## Superduke7 (4. Februar 2012)

.............mein Platz wird frei 

mein nerve 9.0sl ist angekommen!!!!


----------



## kraft_werk (5. Februar 2012)

Viel Spass damit!

..habe gestern mein Schaltauge Nr 21 bekommen..jetzt fehlt nur noch das Rad für dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterpiece01 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hat mein 8-9 jahre altes Heavy Tools Ma-Ya-Moto ausgedient und wird durch ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0x ersetzt. Habe es gestern bestellt und ist angeblich sofort lieferbar. Freu mich schon. lol2

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

Viele Grüße

master


----------



## Paskull (6. Februar 2012)

Ich verabschiede mich hier mal wieder. Konnte es nicht bis Woche 17 aushalten und bin Fremdgegangen.


----------



## rick1 (7. Februar 2012)

Auch bei mir hat sichs nochmal geändert, allerdings bin ich canyon treu geblieben. Habe mich jetz anstatt dem Strive 7.0 für Torque 7.0 entschieden.

Da hauptsächlich Spaß an Abfahrten finde und mittlerweile mitbekommen habe, dass auch das Torque auch relativ gut tourentauglich ist habe ich mich umentschieden.

Hinzu kam, dass ich bei meinen knappen 100 Kilo und Neigung zu ruppiger Fahrweise doch mehr vertrauen in das Torque als in das Strive habe.


----------



## Rettel (7. Februar 2012)

Masterpiece01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt hat mein 8-9 jahre altes Heavy Tools Ma-Ya-Moto ausgedient und wird durch ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0x ersetzt. Habe es gestern bestellt und ist angeblich sofort lieferbar. Freu mich schon. lol2
> 
> ...



ich habe das 9.0 X seit Heiligabend. Bin es schon auf ein paar Touren gefahren. Es ist eine richtige Spaßmaschine mit der man geil auf dem Trail rocken kann. Die verbauten Parts sind erste Wahl und die Reverb gehört auf jeden Fall ans Bike und funktioniert tadellos. Welche Rahmengröße hast du geordert ?


----------



## Masterpiece01 (7. Februar 2012)

Rettel schrieb:


> ich habe das 9.0 X seit Heiligabend. Bin es schon auf ein paar Touren gefahren. Es ist eine richtige Spaßmaschine mit der man geil auf dem Trail rocken kann. Die verbauten Parts sind erste Wahl und die Reverb gehört auf jeden Fall ans Bike und funktioniert tadellos. Welche Rahmengröße hast du geordert ?


 
Ich habe es in M bestellt. Bin 1,83 - mit kurzen Beinchen ;-) 
Freu mich sehr auf das Rad. Bin letztes Jahr auf dem 2011er 9.0 am gefahre und war sofort von der Reverb begeistert. Ein unglaublicher Zugewinn den ich so nie vermutet hätte. Das ganze Rad lag viel stabiler als mein "alter Hobel" und man konnte es einfach laufen lassen.

Optisch haben es mir die Laufräder angetan. In einem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass gar nicht die Iodine 3 verbaut sind, sonder andere laufräder von Crank Brothers. ich hoffe das ist nur ein Gerücht?!

Skeptisch bin ich noch hinsichtlich der 2-fach Kurbel. Fahre viel in den Alpen und habe bei der einen oder anderen Rampe auch schon mal den Rettungsanker benötigt.

Cheers
Master


----------



## Rettel (7. Februar 2012)

an deinem neuen Rad heißt dein Rettungsanker 24 -36 . Damit sollte man eigentlich überall raufkommen. Bei der zweifach fehlt im Grunde nur das große Blatt. Und damit fährst du ja keinen Alpenpass.
Bezgl. der Laufräder : Hab nachgeschaut - laut Bezeichnung auf der Felge sind es die Iodine 3-


----------



## sundawn77 (7. Februar 2012)

Hatte mich beim Umstieg vom AM auf Enduro bzw Torque auch gefragt ob 2-Fach reicht, aber ich muss sagen, dass es so wunderbar funktioniert. 3-Fach möchte ich nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Masterpiece01 (7. Februar 2012)

Rettel schrieb:


> an deinem neuen Rad heißt dein Rettungsanker 24 -36 . Damit sollte man eigentlich überall raufkommen. Bei der zweifach fehlt im Grunde nur das große Blatt. Und damit fährst du ja keinen Alpenpass.
> Bezgl. der Laufräder : Hab nachgeschaut - laut Bezeichnung auf der Felge sind es die Iodine 3-


 
Super, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Jetzt muss nur noch das Rad kommen, die Temperaturen steigen, der Schnee im Tölzer Umland tauen und dann kann´s losgehen .....


----------



## Masterpiece01 (7. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hatte mich beim Umstieg vom AM auf Enduro bzw Torque auch gefragt ob 2-Fach reicht, aber ich muss sagen, dass es so wunderbar funktioniert. 3-Fach möchte ich nicht mehr fahren.


 

Letztendlich ist es was für Schaltmuffel wie mich und auf dem RR komme ich mit 2x10 ja auch prima klar. Wird schon alles ok sein. 

Cheers Master


----------



## Buddyton (9. Februar 2012)

so, bin wieder raus. das xc ist gestern angekommen. 
geile farbe, geiles bike !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (10. Februar 2012)

"Sehr geehrte/er xxx,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an UPS. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr PureCycling Team"

Geht um ein Torque FRX 9.0 Flashzone


----------



## dvd4two (10. Februar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> "Sehr geehrte/er xxx,
> 
> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
> 
> ...


 uhhh hammer


----------



## simdiem (10. Februar 2012)

Krass, was war denn für eine Lieferwoche in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben? Wünsche dir einen heilen Versand!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Stromberg (10. Februar 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Krass, was war denn für eine Lieferwoche in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben? Wünsche dir einen heilen Versand!
> 
> Gruß Simon


KW8. Danke.


----------



## die-flut (10. Februar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> KW8. Danke.



Das Bike geht also in die Schweiz?

Dann sollten ja die ersten deutschen Bestellungen ebenfalls bald abgearbeitet werden...

Freu mich schon, und an Dich: viel Spaß mit dem Bike...


----------



## dirk.68 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen das Grand Canyon AL 9.9 bestellt, 29 Zoll. Angegeben wird die KW 15. Ich hoffe das es klappt, da ich zwei Wochen später in Riva auf dem Festival bin. Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit den Terminen?


----------



## dvd4two (11. Februar 2012)

dirk.68 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen das Grand Canyon AL 9.9 bestellt, 29 Zoll. Angegeben wird die KW 15. Ich hoffe das es klappt, da ich zwei Wochen später in Riva auf dem Festival bin. Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit den Terminen?


gute Erfahrung,
bei mir sogar 2 wochen früher


----------



## Moritz-lt (12. Februar 2012)

So schreibe mich auch mal hier rein wenn alles klappt kommt in KW 8 ein schwer beladender Postbote mit meinem Torque Trailflow in stealth black !!!!!!


----------



## Mithras (12. Februar 2012)

Moritz-lt schrieb:


> So schreibe mich auch mal hier rein wenn alles klappt kommt in KW 8 ein schwer beladender Postbote mit meinem Torque Trailflow in stealth black !!!!!!



yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (13. Februar 2012)

Hab grad nochmal die Bestellbestätigung für mein FRX Rockzone (L, rawrange) bekommen...einziger Unterschied: Liefertermin ist jetzt KW17 statt KW25...gefällt mir


----------



## visualex (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Rockzone in L und rawrange kommt auch in KW 17. Allerdings war der ursprüngliche Termin KW 11! Letzte Woche hat mich Canyon angerufen, ob ich es auch mit einer weißen Gabel nehmen würde? Die Schwarzen kann Fox wohl erst verspätet liefern. Wenn ich den Rahmen in weiß genommen hätte, hätte ich mich gefreut, aber raw und eine weiße Gabel passt nicht. Finde ich zumindest. So ungefähr würde es übrigens mit einer weißen Gabel aussehen:


----------



## Nippes80 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich finds SUPER!!!!


----------



## Moritz-lt (13. Februar 2012)

@visualex   dann gibt es auch nen kleinen bericht zu deinem neuen bike weil canyon ja schreibt das man damit gut den Berg hoch fahren kann und es mich einfach interessiert ob das wirklich stimmt  

''Bergauf kurbelst du Dank zweifach Race Face Chester Kurbel, Kind Shock Vario Post mit 150mm Drop und Anti Squat Kinematik locker an deinen schiebenden Kollegen vorbei''


----------



## nukular2008 (13. Februar 2012)

sooooo schlimm ist ne weiße Gabel jetzt auch nicht finde ich. Finde schwarz zwar auch besser, aber dafür 6 Wochen länger warten? Schwierige Entscheidung...


----------



## mlb (14. Februar 2012)

Mit der weißen Fox kommt meins auch.
Stört mich nicht, die fliegt eh raus....

Falls sie jemand haben will, bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (14. Februar 2012)

Moritz-lt schrieb:


> @visualex   dann gibt es auch nen kleinen bericht zu deinem neuen bike weil canyon ja schreibt das man damit gut den Berg hoch fahren kann und es mich einfach interessiert ob das wirklich stimmt
> 
> ''Bergauf kurbelst du Dank zweifach Race Face Chester Kurbel, Kind Shock Vario Post mit 150mm Drop und Anti Squat Kinematik locker an deinen schiebenden Kollegen vorbei''



Klar berichte ich. Die erste Fuhre Rockzones kommt allerdings ja schon in KW11. Hoffe also, dass jemand ausführlich berichten kann, bevor ich meins abhole.




nukular2008 schrieb:


> sooooo schlimm ist ne weiße Gabel jetzt auch nicht finde ich. Finde schwarz zwar auch besser, aber dafür 6 Wochen länger warten? Schwierige Entscheidung...



Ein absolutes No-Go ist sie nicht, das stimmt. Zuerst hatte ich spontan am Telefon auch zugesagt. Dann aber das ganze Wochenende mit mir gerungen und meine matt schwarze Fox Talas betrachtet, die ich kürzlich erst als Tausch für eine glänzend weisse Gabel in mein Enduro eingebaut habe. Ich persönlich finde das schwarz stimmiger und nicht so anfällig.

Hier noch eine zweite, quick'n'dirty zusammengeschusterte Montage:









mlb schrieb:


> Mit der weißen Fox kommt meins auch.
> Stört mich nicht, die fliegt eh raus....
> 
> Falls sie jemand haben will, bitte melden



Rein interessehalber, durch was wird sie denn ersetzt? Ich hab ja ehrlich gesagt schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, zweigleisig zu fahren. Eine Doppelbrücke für den Park und eine 170 mm Gabel (Lyrik Coil oder MZ 55 RC3 Ti) für zuhause. Canyon hat eine 170er im FRX zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter wäre es durchaus machbar, da man ja mit den TrackFlip die Winkel etwas anpassen kann.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## mlb (14. Februar 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber, durch was wird sie denn ersetzt? Ich hab ja ehrlich gesagt schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, zweigleisig zu fahren. Eine Doppelbrücke für den Park und eine 170 mm Gabel (Lyrik Coil oder MZ 55 RC3 Ti) für zuhause. Canyon hat eine 170er im FRX zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter wäre es durchaus machbar, da man ja mit den TrackFlip die Winkel etwas anpassen kann.
> 
> Gruss
> Alex


 

kommt meine Boxxer rein. Übrigens auch weiß....


----------



## Moritz-lt (14. Februar 2012)

Sehr geehrte/er ------------

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Eigentlich sollte es ja in der 9 KW kommen und nicht in der 7 KW
abe ich finde es cool !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mithras (14. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch .... zum Cube Analog is das Trailflow wie Fiat Panda zu nem 5er BMW ^^ zumindest wenn man groben Unfug im Gelände treiben möchte *g*


----------



## Moritz-lt (14. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Glückwunsch .... zum Cube Analog is das Trailflow wie Fiat Panda zu nem 5er BMW ^^ zumindest wenn man groben Unfug im Gelände treiben möchte *g*




Cube Analog is noch mein altes bike  und das torque müsste bald ankommen


----------



## Mithras (14. Februar 2012)

ich hab "Im Gegensatz" zwischen "Glückwunsch" und "zum" vergessen .. ich bin mittlerweile auch beim Trailflow angelangt, die Evolution war bei mir auch von nem 92iger Kona HT mit Starrgabel über ein Cube LTD Pro 2010 zum Radon Slide 2011 hin zum 2011er Trailflow *gg*.. hab halt noch ein all Mountain zwischen HT und Enduro/Freerider gehabt *gg*


----------



## bjoernson (15. Februar 2012)

Soo mein Alpinist wurde vorgestern verschickt (am 07.02. bestellt) und nun ist der DHL Sendungsverfolgungs Service offline. Übel Übel. Es bleibt also Spannend


----------



## Paskull (15. Februar 2012)

Du hast DHL also kaputtgespammet


----------



## bjoernson (15. Februar 2012)

Ach ähm ich dachte der DHL Server verträgt die 10 Seitenaufrufe pro Minute


----------



## Nippes80 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich verabschiede mich auch mal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (15. Februar 2012)

Den Parkplatz kenn ich  Glückwunsch *g*


----------



## Monche (16. Februar 2012)

Hmm ich Parke immer links im Bild ;-)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen bike ;-)


----------



## downhillboy (16. Februar 2012)

hey cool nen trailflow mit reverb  haste die dranbauen lassen?


----------



## die-flut (17. Februar 2012)

Mein Torque FRX Flashzone wird soeben komissioniert und binnen 48 h an DHL übergeben... 

ich freu mich grade soooooooo doll !!!

cool, eine Woche eher...( eigentliches Lieferdatum KW 9)

cool....

bin gespannt

cu,

die-flut


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. Februar 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> Mein Torque FRX Flashzone wird soeben komissioniert und binnen 48 h an DHL übergeben...
> 
> ich freu mich grade soooooooo doll !!!
> 
> ...



Wurden schon FRXs ausgeliefert, oder ist das die erste Charge?


----------



## die-flut (17. Februar 2012)

Ist meiner Meinung nach die erste Charge...

Update: Packet wurde im Startzentrum bearbeitet und wird zum Zielzentrum transportiert....
Wenn Alles glatt läuft, hab ich morgen mein Bike... mit Fox 40, Deemax Ultimate, CCDB..... ich sabber schon vor mich hin....

greetz, 

die-flut


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch!

Wenn ich an KW17 für mein Playzone denke, fang ich fast an zu heulen!


----------



## gerry. (18. Februar 2012)

Gerade ausgepackt...


----------



## die-flut (18. Februar 2012)

Heute 09:18 Uhr hat der Postbote mein Bike gebracht. 

Torque FRX Flashzone, Gr. L, CCDB (mit 500 er Feder ausgestattet), Reifen hatten gefühlte 8 Bar, hat bestimmt ein Mitarbeiter aus der Roadbike-Abteilung befüllt. 

Die beiliegenden Speichenreflektoren habe ich vorerst nicht montiert, 





Toll verpackt, alles i.O. !!!

Bin dann wohl raus hier...

Allen noch eine möglichst kurze Wartezeit,


cu,

die-flut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (18. Februar 2012)

Bitte mal ein bild vom flashzone in L.
Habe noch keins von einem frx in L gesehen!
Wäre super.


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Februar 2012)

cool, dass die beim Dropzone doch den 2012er Spank Spike Vorbau montieren


----------



## dvd4two (18. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch viel Spaß damit


----------



## gerry. (18. Februar 2012)

Da hab ich gleich eine Frage an den Kollegen mit dem Flashzone:

Wackelt bei Dir der Sattel auch ca. 2mm in der Vertikalen, obwohl er fest geschraubt ist??


----------



## die-flut (18. Februar 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Da hab ich gleich eine Frage an den Kollegen mit dem Flashzone:
> 
> Wackelt bei Dir der Sattel auch ca. 2mm in der Vertikalen, obwohl er fest geschraubt ist??



Ja, mein Sattel lässt sich um ca. 2mm neigen, trotz Klemmung. Beim ersten draufsetzen hat es auch ein lautes Knacken gegeben aus Richtung Sattel/Stütze.

Ich denke das System mit der einzelnen Schiene wird das leichte Spiel begünstigen. 

Ich werde mal beobachten und ggf. Nacharbeiten.

Zur Zeit kann ich leider nicht proberollen, da bei uns sehr mieses Wetter jeden Spaß an der ersten Ausfahrt vermiesen würde.

Greetz,

die-flut


----------



## Stromberg (18. Februar 2012)

Dank für die Bilder. So wie Sattel und Stütze aussehen, werde ich gleich mal Ersatz ordern, bis mein Rad am Montag kommt.
Was ist denn der Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs?

Hat jemand Interesse an dem SDG-Zeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz-lt (18. Februar 2012)

ich schreib mich hier mal raus ist am freitag angekommen  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich fahre aktuellmauf einem anderen rad auch das sdg system und das sitzt bombenfest.


----------



## Stromberg (19. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich fahre aktuellmauf einem anderen rad auch das sdg system und das sitzt bombenfest.


Ist eher ne optische Sache und da ich noch nen gestripten SLR habe, werde ich wohl eine klassische Stütze montieren.


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Februar 2012)

Also ich werde den original verbauten sdg fly strippen und den für den bikepark nehmen.
Meinen neuen sdg patriot nehme ich dann zum rumrollen.


----------



## die-flut (19. Februar 2012)

So,
Erste Runde gedreht... Die F40 und der CCDB sind der Hammer!!!



Setup muss ich noch spielen, macht aber schon unglaublich viel Spass...

Bis denn,

die-flut


----------



## Landyphil (21. Februar 2012)

Hi,
diese Meldungen machen einem das warten nicht leichter , wünsche euch dennoch viel Spaß mit euren neuen Bikes. 

Ich habe mir heute ein Slide AM 9.0 bestellt, es ist angeblich auf Lager und sollte daher nicht so lange dauern.


----------



## Mithras (21. Februar 2012)

Slide war mein Vorgänger, nun fahre ich Torque


----------



## Landyphil (21. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Slide war mein Vorgänger, nun fahre ich Torque



 beides super Bikes.. sorry hatte zuviele Reiter offen und im fremden Terain gepostet ;-).

Greets


----------



## fibbs (25. Februar 2012)

Servus Freunde,

ganz schön was los hier im Wartezimmer, ist der Platz da links noch frei? Ich habe mir grad ein AM 9.0 in light white orange geklickt... Laut Webseite sollte dieses "sofort" verfügbar sein. Schaumermal.

Christian


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Februar 2012)

Sofort ist ein begriff in der canyon sprache, der einen Zeitraum von 10-14 tagen beschreibt.
Die haben eine eigene Zeitrechnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibbs (25. Februar 2012)

Na das tat doch super passen. Ich bin von 5. bis 9. März eh auf Geschäftsreise in ein Land wo es sehr wenig Berge gibt. Wenn's danach aufschlägt oder währenddessen ist es perfekt.


----------



## morch84 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht einfach per Mail nerven dann geht alles schneller hab mein AM gegen ein Torque getauscht innerhalb einer Woche


----------



## Stormcloud (25. Februar 2012)

Na, da wird sich CANYON aber freuen, wenn alle Wartenden mit eMails nerven 

Mir wird die Zeit auch schon lang, doch würde es mir nicht einfallen, die Mitarbeiter dort mit fragwürdigen Anfragen zu bombardieren.
Solange die ihre vereinbarten Termine einhalten, ist die Welt doch in Ordnung - Vordrängeln gilt nicht!


----------



## morch84 (25. Februar 2012)

Naja Neven wenn Sofort verfügbar wie bei mir auch der Fall war und auf der Bestellbestätigung dann zwei wochen später rauskommt dann bleib ich da nicht still! Sofort heißt bei mir sofort und nicht in 14 Tagen.....


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Februar 2012)

Sofort verfügbar sind bei canyon nur die express bikes.
Also 14 tage sind doch wohl machbar.
Wer die nicht warten kann, muss halt beim shop vor ort ein radon kaufen 
Canyon ist da halt was anders.
Und vorfreude ist ja eh die schönste freude!!!!
Ich freu mich wie bolle.


----------



## Henndrixx (26. Februar 2012)

So...Möge die schwierige Zeit beginnen...

Bestellt wurden gestern:
1x Nerve AM 9.0X
1x Nerve XC 9.0W

Auf dass ich hier bald wieder raus bin


----------



## JesKacz (28. Februar 2012)

Nur noch 3 Wochen...


----------



## mlb (28. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie geht die Zeit nicht rum, sind immer noch 2 Wochen bis KW11...


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es seltsam, dass man im Forum noch keine ausgelieferten FRX sieht ( abgesehen von 3 Flashzones).
Es hätten normalerweise jetzt auch schon Speedzones ausgeliefert werden müssen, denn anfangs hatten die auch 9 kw als Termin.
Ich hoffe nur, dass meins in kw11 kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stormcloud (28. Februar 2012)

Seltsam, wie langsam die Wochen vergehen...
Ich erwarte sehnsüchtig die 12. Kalenderwoche.
Wenn ich Pech habe, liege ausgerechnet dann in der Klinik


----------



## jaamaa (28. Februar 2012)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Nur noch 3 Wochen...



Was wird es denn?


----------



## Twenty9er (29. Februar 2012)

...ich warte auch noch 3 Wochen laut meinem versprochenen Liefertermin.
Bin mal gespannt, bezahlen musste ich nämlich bis jetzt noch nicht


----------



## Starter73 (29. Februar 2012)

Nach langem hin und her, probieren und studieren, endlich den "Jetzt bestellen" Knopf auf der Canyon Seite gedrückt 

Nerve AM 7.0 mit Reverb. Angeblich KW 11 (die Reverb erst KW 19)

Und dann erst mal wieder radeln ;-)

Gruss
Starter


----------



## JesKacz (29. Februar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was wird es denn?


 
29er 9.9 SL - Die ZTR Crest liegen schon bereit und die 10 Speed X0 Gripshifter sind auch schon bestellt...


----------



## fibbs (2. März 2012)

> Kundennummer: X
> Auftragsnummer: Y
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er _mein_name_hier,
> ...



Es geht voran ;-)

Sehr schade, dass ich die gesamte nächste Woche auf Geschäftsreise sein werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (2. März 2012)

Mein Bike wurde an DHL übergeben.
Eigentlich sollte das Bike erst in KW12 lieferbar sein


----------



## dia-mandt (2. März 2012)

verdammte Hacke... alle bekommen ihre Räder früher.


----------



## Stormcloud (2. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> verdammte Hacke... alle bekommen ihre Räder früher.



Alle? Nein ich warte auch noch....seufz.
Bin gestern wieder durch den Ausstellungsraum getigert


----------



## dia-mandt (2. März 2012)

Ich finde, die können die frx ruhig ne woche früher fertig machen als geplant


----------



## dirk.68 (2. März 2012)

Da bin ich aber gespannt, geplant ist mein 9.9 29 Zoll in der KW 15, müsste ja dann auch gar nicht mehr soooo lange dauern. Jetzt steht die KW 22 im Netz. Die Lieferzeiten ändern sich ja täglich. Freu mich wenn's losgeht mit der Saison...


----------



## Twenty9er (3. März 2012)

Mein 9.9 SL Größe XL war für K12 angekündigt...
...gestern wurde es verschickt!!


----------



## Enduor (3. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das geplante Lieferdatum für mein Vertride ist die KW10. Ich sollte also Monta oder spätestens Dienstag eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Laut des letzen Statements von Canyon gibt es keine Info, dass das Datum nicht eingehalten werde sollte.  Ich bin da noch skeptisch . Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## nf2 (4. März 2012)

Da ich wohl mein FRX6.0 rawrange stornieren werde, hätte ich ein paar neue Teile über, wie

- Spank Spike Pedale orange
- 400er Fox-Feder
- e13-Tacco für die KeFü bis 36T schwarz
- 10fach Kassette sram 11-36T
- KMC 10fach Kette inkl. Powerlink

Alles neu und original verpackt. Bei Interesse einfach melden, am besten per PN.


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. März 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> Da ich wohl mein FRX6.0 rawrange stornieren werde, hätte ich ein paar neue Teile über, wie
> 
> - Spank Spike Pedale orange
> - 400er Fox-Feder
> ...



Sag mal, was hattest du für ne KW als Liefertermin ? ^^


----------



## fibbs (5. März 2012)

Sodala, heute wurde mein AM 9.0 der DHL übergeben. Noch sagt das Tracking auf der DHL-Seite "keine Sendung gefunden", aber das ist ja normal. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass es auf mich wartet, wenn ich am Freitag früh von der Geschäftsreise nach Hause komme. Das ist doch mal ein Empfangskommitee.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (5. März 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Sag mal, was hattest du für ne KW als Liefertermin ? ^^


 
Seit November stehe ich bei KW20


----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

Kw 20 ist krass.
Ich zum glück bei 11.
Allerdings noch keine mail von canyon.
Bin gespannt ob die den termin halten können


----------



## Enduor (6. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob die den termin halten können


Wir sind in der KW10 und ich habe auch noch keine Mail bekommen. Also kann ich mir den geplanten Liefertermin abschminken. Ich habe gestern bei Canyon angerufen, habe aber nur die übliche Antwort zu hören bekommen. Vielleicht hast du ja mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Starter73 (6. März 2012)

Heute morgen kam die Mail. Termin von KW11 auf 10 verschoben, Freitag kann ich es abholen 

Und Samstag hoffen wir mal auf gute Radbedingungen 

Allen anderen wünsche ich schnelle Produktionen


----------



## Enduor (6. März 2012)

Ganz ehrlich...ich verstehe das nicht mehr. Ich lese hier immer, dass einige Termine vorgeschoben werden. Wieso wird nicht versucht die geplanten Termine einzuhalten?


----------



## dia-mandt (6. März 2012)

Starter73 schrieb:


> Heute morgen kam die Mail. Termin von KW11 auf 10 verschoben, Freitag kann ich es abholen
> 
> Und Samstag hoffen wir mal auf gute Radbedingungen
> 
> Allen anderen wünsche ich schnelle Produktionen



Was hast du bestellt?


----------



## Starter73 (6. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Was hast du bestellt?



Nerve AM 7.0 mit Reverb. Die Reverb kommt aber erst Ende April und wird nachgesendet.

Gruss


----------



## dia-mandt (6. März 2012)

achso. ok. dachte es wäre auch ein speedzone. schade. hatte schon die hoffnung es kommt früher/pünktlich


----------



## nukular2008 (6. März 2012)

Enduor schrieb:


> Wir sind in der KW10 und ich habe auch noch keine Mail bekommen. Also kann ich mir den geplanten Liefertermin abschminken. Ich habe gestern bei Canyon angerufen, habe aber nur die übliche Antwort zu hören bekommen. Vielleicht hast du ja mehr Erfolg.



Warum? Die meisten bekommen doch ne Mail und 2-3 Tage später ist das Bike da. Und der letzte Tag der KW11 (an dem noch geliefert wird) ist erst in 11 Tagen, ich würde die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben 

edit: Oder hattest du KW10 als Termin? Dann ists natürlich knapper, aber noch nicht unmöglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter73 (6. März 2012)

Bei mir kam eine Mail am 5. März (gestern), dass es bald losgeht, heute dann die Mail das ich es abholen kann (mit Link für den Termin), Termine waren ab Freitag möglich.

Also ich bin so weit zufrieden. Lief bis jetzt wie am Schnürchen


----------



## Enduor (6. März 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> edit: Oder hattest du KW10 als Termin? Dann ists natürlich knapper, aber noch nicht unmöglich


 
Ja, für mein Vertride war die KW10 geplant. Canyon soll mir halt offen sagen, dass es in der Woche nicht mehr klappt. Ich muss das Bike in die Schweiz einführen und da ist es ein bisschen zeitaufwendiger. Es wäre halt gut, wenn man wissen würde wann man füher Feierabend machen muss - damit die Post noch geöffnet ist.


----------



## jaamaa (6. März 2012)

Enduor schrieb:


> ... dass es in der Woche nicht mehr klappt.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Außerdem ist die Woche ja noch jung .


----------



## fibbs (7. März 2012)

Mein AM ist nun inzwischen seit Montag auf dem Postweg.







Da ich meine Geschäftsreise aus anderen Gründen abbrechen werde, ertappe ich mich inzwischen alle Stunde dabei, die Sendungsverfolgung aufzurufen um festzustellen, dass sich nichts tut. Ich werde also langsam hibbelig...


----------



## Enduor (7. März 2012)

@fibbs: Glückwunsch 

Ich habe gestern einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten. Leider verschiebt sich meine Lieferung um 8-10 Werktage. Fehlende Komponenten sind der Grund für die Verspätung. 

Es ist zwar schade, aber mit dem Statusupdate per Telefon kann ich leben.


----------



## mathias (7. März 2012)

Hey, was hast Du denn für eine Rahmengröße für das Vertride bestellt?

Laut Web-Seite ist L sofort lieferbar. Bin auch schon ganz unruhig

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (7. März 2012)

Enduor schrieb:


> @fibbs: Glückwunsch
> 
> Ich habe gestern einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten. Leider verschiebt sich meine Lieferung um 8-10 Werktage. Fehlende Komponenten sind der Grund für die Verspätung.
> 
> Es ist zwar schade, aber mit dem Statusupdate per Telefon kann ich leben.



quasi von KW 10 auf Kw 12 zzzsss


----------



## Enduor (7. März 2012)

Ich bin 181cm gross und habe daher das Vertride in M bestellt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei meiner Bestellung etwas schief gelaufen ist - insbesondere, da nun die Grösse L sofort verfügbar ist. Die Komponenten sollten identisch sein, die meisten jedenfalls. 

Naja, ändern kann ich das eh nicht mehr. Eine weitere Verzögerung würde ich aber nicht mehr hinnehmen, ich würde dann wahrscheinlich etwas beim lokalen Bike-Shop kaufen.

Cheers


----------



## Stormcloud (7. März 2012)

Hurra, heute kam die erste Mail von Canyon.
Werde mein AM wohl eine Woche früher erhalten, als erwartet.
Ist so, wie Weihnachten.....


----------



## Enduor (7. März 2012)

Das gibt es doch nicht. Jeder bekommt sein Bike früher als geplant ;-)


----------



## Stormcloud (8. März 2012)

Jubel,
am Dienstag ist es endlich soweit - hab´ eben mein Date bei Canyon gebucht 

Seltsam - auch wenn manche Leute behaupten, Versenderbikes hätten keine Seele:
Eine Bike-Abholung in Koblenz berührt mich emotional mehr, als die Übergabe eines Autos oder Motorrads


----------



## fibbs (8. März 2012)

Soooo Freunde,

dies ist mein Abschiedspost aus diesem Thread ;-)

Nachdem ich gestern noch etwas nervös war darüber, dass sich seit Montag nichts am Paket-Versendestatus getan hatte, durfte ich mich heute bereits beim Frühstück freuen:






Juhuu! Mein Radl fuhr also bereits durch den Regen, an Bord eines dieser gelben Autos. Also geschwind den Tag so umgeplant, dass ich gegen Mittag ein paar Stunden Zeit haben würde um das Päckchen zu öffnen und den Inhalt zu bewundern.

Gegen 11.00 Uhr war es dann soweit, es klingelte an der Tür und ein netter Herr schleppte ein großes und schweres Paket die Treppe hoch.





Ich war ja bis zuletzt unsicher, ob die gewählte Farbe "light white orange" nicht vielleicht doch ein bisschen "too much" wäre. Ich hatte mich allerdings letztes Jahr als die ersten Bilder der Eurobike zu sehen waren bereits in diese Kombination verliebt und bin deshalb auch dabei geblieben. Außerdem: stealth finde ich nun wirklich langweilig. Ein erster Blick in den Karton zeigt: sieht guuuuut aus.





Passende Flascherl hab ich mir auch gleich dazugestellt.





Laufräder waren natürlich auch im Karton. Und keine Sorge, den Plastikschutz habe ich natürlich auch bereits entfernt, und zwar auf die sanfte Art (Kassette runter, Plastikding ab, Kassette drauf).





Also ran an den Montageständer und dann Stück für Stück zusammengebastelt. Sieht doch schon mal fein aus, oder?





Das Sattelstützkabel muss noch irgendwie mit dem beiliegenden Befestigungs-Dingens fixiert werden, ich weiß aber noch nicht so recht wo ich das festmachen soll. Werde dazu später noch ein bisschen recherchieren. Ansonsten sieht das Radl im gesamten wirklich super aus, wobei hier das Foto etwas täuscht und die Front ein wenig "hirschgeweih-artig" herüberkommt.





Am Montageständer kann man diese Optik gut ausgleichen.





Eine Modifikation, die ich gleich als erstes vorgenommen habe: ein 20z Stambecco von Mountain Goat als kleines Kettenblatt ersetzt das originale 24z. Ich habe dazu vorher recherchiert und der supernette Kontakt bei Mountain Goat hat mich überzeugt: ich will dieses mehr an Leichtigkeit wenn es bergauf geht. Ich musste an der XTR-Kurbel nicht herumfeilen, keine Unterlegscheiben verwenden und auch sonst nicht fummeln. Einfach altes Blatt abgeschraubt, neues Blatt mit neuen Schrauben drauf, Kurbel wieder eingebaut, fertig! Zumindest am Ständer schaltet es sich perfekt, mal schauen wie es sich in real-life schlägt.





Gabel- und Dämpfersetup habe ich zumindest grundlegend hinbekommen. Feintuning erfolgt dann wohl draußen. Ich habe vorn knapp über 90 psi drin, und hinten um die 250 bei knapp 90 kg Gewicht (da ist er, der Grund für das kleine Kettenblatt)

Wie wohl die meisten hier, habe ich für dieses Päckchen keine Verwendung. Ich finde es übrigens nett von Canyon, den ganzen überflüssigen Kram, der wahrscheinlich aus gesetzlichen Gründen beigelegt werden muss in eine einzige Tüte zu packen, so dass man diese gar nicht erst öffnen muss.





Ich bin sehr happy und finde, das Bike sieht fast ein bisschen zu schön aus zum fahren. Sobald die Sonne rauskommt mach ichs schmutzig ;-)


----------



## Mithras (8. März 2012)

Schicke Farbkombi! Hat mir in ähnlicher Form auch schon am cube Fritzz gefallen  ... Und du hast gleich den Plastik-Dingens von der Kassette gelöst ...

Der Beutel mit den Reflektoren liegt bei mir auch noch ungeöffnet im Keller .. wird mal verbaut, wenn ich mir ein "zur Arbeit" bike baue


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2012)

das plastik dings könnten die ruhig weglassen hinter der kassette. das ist auch das erste das ich immer gleich wegbaue. irgendwo hab ich ne kiste mit lauter solchen teilen


----------



## wolfi_b (9. März 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> Das Sattelstützkabel muss noch irgendwie mit dem beiliegenden Befestigungs-Dingens fixiert werden, ich weiß aber noch nicht so recht wo ich das festmachen soll. Werde dazu später noch ein bisschen recherchieren.


Das gehört mit einem Kabelbinder direkt unter der Sattelstützenklemme befestigt. Ich habe die Leitung bei meinem aber noch um 5cm gekürzt weil sie sonst so einen hässlichen Bogen gemacht hat.


----------



## Monche (9. März 2012)

wolfi_b schrieb:


> Das gehört mit einem Kabelbinder direkt unter der Sattelstützenklemme befestigt. Ich habe die Leitung bei meinem aber noch um 5cm gekürzt weil sie sonst so einen hässlichen Bogen gemacht hat.



ich kann die öse auch garnicht erkennen, die mit dem kabelbinder unter der sattelklemme befestigt wird in der die leitung geführt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_b (9. März 2012)

Ich versteht nicht wirklich was du mit dem Satz sagen willst...

so soll das aussehen:


----------



## JesKacz (9. März 2012)

Ich bin raus, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541596&page=27


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. März 2012)

bin nun auch im wartezimmer.

habe ein torque  8.0 ALPINIST bestellt.


----------



## Stormcloud (12. März 2012)

Noch einmal schlafen.... Freu!


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. März 2012)

bei mir steht dabei, dass das bike ein expressbike ist.
kann jemand berichten wie lange die lieferzeit nach geldeingang gedauert hat?


----------



## dia-mandt (13. März 2012)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist ein expressbike "direkt" lieferbar, was bei canyon 10-14 tage bedeutet.
War bei meinem Freund auch so.


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist ein expressbike "direkt" lieferbar, was bei canyon 10-14 tage bedeutet.
> War bei meinem Freund auch so.



eigentlich find ich das unbegreiflich. das ist eher "express langsam"
ich frag mich was da so lange dauern kann. wenn die räder auf lager sind sollte man die doch sofort losschicken können.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. März 2012)

Tja. Man weiß ja nicht, wo das logistikzentrum liegt.
Und im grunde ist das für canyon schon express...denn sonst müsstest du ja 3 monate und mehr warten. So wie ich z.b.


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. März 2012)

auf welches rad wartest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (13. März 2012)

Am schnellsten geht es per Nachnahme...!!!  Ich hatte alle meine Express - Bikes innerhalb von 3 Tagen zuhause stehen! Abends bestellt, am nächsten Tag kommissionierungs und Versand - Mail, und am dritten Tag kam der gelbe Wagen...!!!


----------



## nukular2008 (13. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Und im grunde ist das für canyon schon express...denn sonst müsstest du ja 3 monate und mehr warten. So wie ich z.b.



Wenn Canyon die Bikes jetzt erst vorstellen würde, die dann aber dafür direkt lieferbar wären wär das auch nicht besser 

Ich werde mir die Bikes morgen mal live angucken in Koblenz


----------



## Stormcloud (13. März 2012)

So,
habe mein Nerve AM heute in Koblenz abgeholt. Dazu gab es eine tolle Einweisung und Einstellung des Rads auf meine Bedürfnisse.
So gut bin ich noch in keinem anderen Radladen betreut worden.
Danke nochmal an das Canyon- Team: Was ich in den letzten Monaten, Wochen und Tagen bei euch an Service und Beratung erlebt habe, war echt Top!


----------



## Kizou (14. März 2012)

So, ich bin dann mal raus......muss zugeben, dass ich fremdgegangen bin.
....ist nun doch ein LV 601 geworden.

Trotzdem, Canyon baut schon Hammerteile.
Hätte ich das LV jetzt nicht zufällig so günstig geschossen ( Preis vom Vertride inkl.Reverb ), wäre es das Vertride geworden.

Allen Wartenden noch eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Kizou (14. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## morch84 (14. März 2012)

Und das im Canyon Wartezimmer pfui pfui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (14. März 2012)

Das ist ja wie bei dem Weight-Watchers Treffen mit nem fetten Burger vorm Fenster zu stehen und genüsslich zu kauen


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. März 2012)

bin immernoch am warten.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. März 2012)

Das Liteville wird direkt neben dem canyon geschweißt.
Der Schweißer heißt Lin Yong Fu


----------



## Kizou (14. März 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Und das im Canyon Wartezimmer pfui pfui



Ich glaube, das habe ich mir verdient.
Nach 6 Monaten im Wartezimmer !
ich hab schon nen platten A....


----------



## Mithras (14. März 2012)

daneben steht Han Tsong Son und der schweißt YT


----------



## dia-mandt (14. März 2012)

Hehe. Genau


----------



## Mithras (14. März 2012)

Guckst Du


----------



## Kizou (14. März 2012)

...ist doch auch nichts Verwerfliches, solange etwas Vernünftiges bei raus kommt !


----------



## Mithras (14. März 2012)

freilich nicht  schickes Bike! das 601er


----------



## Kizou (14. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> freilich nicht  schickes Bike! das 601er



Thanx .... geht auch gut 

Ist dem Torque geotechnisch auch verdammt ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (15. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal raus......muss zugeben, dass ich fremdgegangen bin.
> Trotzdem, Canyon baut schon Hammerteile.
> Allen Wartenden noch eine schöne Zeit.





Kizou schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das habe ich mir verdient.
> Nach 6 Monaten im Wartezimmer !
> ich hab schon nen platten A....



Ist bei mir recht ähnlich. Nach 5 vergangenen Monaten im Wartezimmer und weiteren 2 Monaten im Falle der Einhaltung des Lieferzeitpunktes, habe ich mich doch umentschieden. Die Kanadier haben eben auch schöne Mädels  und als ich sie das erste mal live sah wars vorbei.

Leider habe ich jetzt ein paar Teile die fürs Canyon gedacht waren über. Vielleicht kann ja hier jemand was damit anfangen. Liste siehe signatur, bei Interesse gerne PN


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. März 2012)

ich glaub das wird nix mehr diese woche mit dem "expressbike"


----------



## Mithras (15. März 2012)

Solltest es die Woche schon bekommen ? Wenn Ja, Osternohe hat auch wieder geöffnet *gg*


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Solltest es die Woche schon bekommen ? Wenn Ja, Osternohe hat auch wieder geöffnet *gg*



hab ich mal gehofft.
ich versteh net was daran so schwer ist das teil aus dem lager zu holen und wegzuschicken. nach dem telefonat ist es auf lager. also einpacken und ab geht die post.

aber ich weiß ja auch nicht was die treiben


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> aber ich weiß ja auch nicht was die treiben



im zweifel einen orga fehler nach dem anderen


----------



## Mithras (15. März 2012)

Wird schon, positiv denken


----------



## mlb (16. März 2012)

Bin dann mal wieder raus hier 
FRX Rockzone: Ihre Bestellung wird kommisioniert

Und es istsogar noch KW11...


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. März 2012)

Wird meine auch. Aber ist noch nicht abgeschickt. Deins schon?

Edit:
Wurde soeben abgeschickt. 
Hoffentlich kommt es morgen!
_Tapatalk_


----------



## mlb (16. März 2012)

meins auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henndrixx (16. März 2012)

So ich bin dann auch mal raus...

nerve xc 9.0w und nerve am 9.0x sind da


----------



## visualex (16. März 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Bin dann mal wieder raus hier
> FRX Rockzone: Ihre Bestellung wird kommisioniert
> 
> Und es istsogar noch KW11...



 Mein Termin des Rockzones war auch mal KW11. Jetzt ist es KW17 weil ich nicht die weiße Ersatzgabel haben wollte.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. März 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Mein Termin des Rockzones war auch mal KW11. Jetzt ist es KW17 weil ich nicht die weiße Ersatzgabel haben wollte.



Das ist ein schlechter Witz oder?
6 Wochen wegen einer Gabel.
Die spinnen ja.
Allerdings hätte ne weiße auch sehr gut gepasst.


----------



## nukular2008 (16. März 2012)

naja, wenn fox die schwarzen gabeln nicht in ausreichender stückzahl liefern kann kann canyon ja nix dafür.

Zum weißen Rahmen hätte die weiße Gabel super gepasst, aber auch am raw rahmen sieht die nicht schlecht aus (In Koblenz steht ein Rockzone mit weißer Gabel). Aber das ist natürlich geschmackssache.


----------



## mlb (17. März 2012)

Canyon hatte mich vor einigen Wochen angerufen und mitgeteilt, das es Lieferprobleme mit der Gabel in schwarz gibt. Ich hatte die Wahl, weiße Gabel KW 11, oder scwarz in KW 17.
Mehr kann man da nicht machen um den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. März 2012)

So kann man das auch sehen.
Ich denke, sie hätten einfach genügend schwarze gabeln auf lager haben sollen.
Schließlich ist die schwarze ja die original eingeplante version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> So kann man das auch sehen.
> Ich denke, sie hätten einfach genügend schwarze gabeln auf lager haben sollen.
> Schließlich ist die schwarze ja die original eingeplante version.



'just in time' !!!
Wenn bei den Zulieferern der Auto-Branche gestreikt wird, stehen die Bänder auch nach 3 Tagen still. Das ist halt heute so!


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> 'just in time' !!!
> Wenn bei den Zulieferern der Auto-Branche gestreikt wird, stehen die Bänder auch nach 3 Tagen still. Das ist halt heute so!



Nur, dass kein Hersteller in der Automobilindustrie sich mit "jaja...wir liefern dann schon laut Lieferplan" zufrieden gibt. Sorry...das geht besser!


----------



## mr.brown (17. März 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Canyon hatte mich vor einigen Wochen angerufen und mitgeteilt, das es Lieferprobleme mit der Gabel in schwarz gibt. Ich hatte die Wahl, weiße Gabel KW 11, oder scwarz in KW 17.
> Mehr kann man da nicht machen um den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.



immerhin haben sie überhaupt bescheid gesagt!
das ist wohl schon das maximum was sie bei canyon hinbekommen, aber selbst das ist nicht selbstverständlich.
ich mach grad die erfahrung dass sie sich einfach mal garnicht melden wenn sie den geplanten liefertermin nicht einhalten können...


----------



## dia-mandt (17. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> immerhin haben sie überhaupt bescheid gesagt!
> das ist wohl schon das maximum was sie bei canyon hinbekommen, aber selbst das ist nicht selbstverständlich.
> ich mach grad die erfahrung dass sie sich einfach mal garnicht melden wenn sie den geplanten liefertermin nicht einhalten können...



Bei mir das gleiche.
Habe das nur mitgeteilt bekommen, weil ICH da angerufen habe.
Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich als kunde eine holschuld habe.
Ist in meinen Augen eher so, dass der händler die bringschuld hat, den kunden zu informieren.
Aber scheinbar muss man halt an irgendeiner ecke das geld einsparen um die bikes günstig anbieten zu können und das ist bei canyon wohl der service.
Na ja.
Solange die möhre dann mal ausgeliefert wird, geht es ja noch.
Aber man würde es sich gerne anders wünschen mit der informationspolitik.


----------



## mr.brown (17. März 2012)

so iset.
eine woche mehr oder weniger juckt mich nach 5 monaten warten auch nicht mehr wirklich. was mich nervt ist, dass sie nicht von sich aus bescheid sagen. das toppen sie nur noch dadurch, dass sie bei jedem anruf im callcenter (um überhaupt mal eine info zu kriegen) behaupten, sie melden sich am tag selbst noch zurück und geben bescheid. und dann melden sie sich einfach gar nicht mehr.  



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Solange die möhre dann mal ausgeliefert wird, geht es ja noch.



stimmt. aber nach dem was hier vereinzelt für erfahrungen gemacht werden kann man dann wohl sogar noch froh sein wenn alle lager angezogen sind und gabel und dämpfer funktionieren...


----------



## dia-mandt (17. März 2012)

Hoffe auch, dass Rahmen, gabel und dämpfer funktionieren.
Der Rest kommt eh weg


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

Quasi ein Rahmenset mit Anbauteilen bestellt?


----------



## dia-mandt (17. März 2012)

Im Grunde ja.
Habe hochwertigere Parts hier liegen.
Zum Glück passen die alle problemlos.
Hope LRS konnte man easy umrüsten und die Kurbel ist ja auch normal statt 83mm.
Außerdem ist es danach nicht mehr als Serienbike zu erkennen


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

Jupp, bei meinem Hobel ist im Tourenmode auch nur noch der Rahmen,Dämpfer,Gabel,Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe original.

Und der Rahmen wurde durch Entfernen der Schriftzüge am Oberrohr auch verändert


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Quasi ein Rahmenset mit Anbauteilen bestellt?



Eine Möhre...!!!  Mensch er hatt eine Canyon - Möhre bestellt...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (17. März 2012)

Die habe ich extra anfertigen lassen. Ist ja schließlich orange dran


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

Das schmeckt auch gut, Möhrensalat mit Orangen drin *gg* ..


----------



## gelala (19. März 2012)

Heute früh die Nachricht bekommen, dass meine Vorauszahlung zum Auftrag verbucht wurde. Das Bike (Nerve XC 7.0)  ist auch sofort lieferbar. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich diese Woche noch einen großen Karton von meiner Postbotin übergeben bekomme 

Weiß jemand, wielange nach Geldeingang kommisioniert und versendet wird?
Diese Bikes sind doch nicht built to order - oder?

Canyon, haut rein jetzt: einpacken, losschicken, Kunden happy machen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (19. März 2012)

gelala schrieb:


> Heute früh die Nachricht bekommen, dass meine Vorauszahlung zum Auftrag verbucht wurde. Das Bike (Nerve XC 7.0)  ist auch sofort lieferbar. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich diese Woche noch einen großen Karton von meiner Postbotin übergeben bekomme
> 
> Weiß jemand, wielange nach Geldeingang kommisioniert und versendet wird?
> Diese Bikes sind doch nicht built to order - oder?
> ...



dauert etwa nochmal 2 tage. 

bin ab heute auch aus dem wartezimmer


----------



## nukular2008 (19. März 2012)

Ist ja ein schöner Karton, aber ein Foto vom Inhalt wäre noch schöner


----------



## Bombenkrator (19. März 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ist ja ein schöner Karton, aber ein Foto vom Inhalt wäre noch schöner



bitteschön
musste erstmal ausgepackt werden


----------



## simdiem (19. März 2012)

Wunderschönes Rad!!! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Lewwerworschd (19. März 2012)

So, ich war eigendlich 4 Tage lang draußen, ausem Wartezimmer. Da aber der Steuersatzt jetzt schon verreckt ist und mein 2012 Torque FRX zur Retoure wird, bin ich wieder da


----------



## simdiem (20. März 2012)

Welcome back :X Auf eine schnelle Genesung;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (20. März 2012)

wie schauts mit der Lieferzeit nach Österreich aus? Hab beim Strive 8 KW 16 stehen halten die das ein?


----------



## Nico23 (20. März 2012)

Zwei Wochen früher als angekündigt  Heute die erste Tour gemacht! 

Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## michi_g001 (20. März 2012)

Und rein ins Wartezimmer... Sers miteinander! 

*Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL*


----------



## hotrod1305 (21. März 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> wie schauts mit der Lieferzeit nach Österreich aus? Hab beim Strive 8 KW 16 stehen halten die das ein?



Habe ein Nerve XC 7.0 als Express Bike bestellt, hat mit Wochenende dazwischen 10 Tage gedauert nach AT.


----------



## nukular2008 (21. März 2012)

hotrod1305 schrieb:


> Habe ein Nerve XC 7.0 als Express Bike bestellt, hat mit Wochenende dazwischen 10 Tage gedauert nach AT.



Also auch nicht wirklich länger als nach DE.
Letztendlich ist das Bike ja auch nur ein normales Paket und hat dementsprechende Lieferzeiten was den Postweg angeht (nach AT würde ich mal vermuten max. 1-2 Tage mehr als innerhalb Deutschlands, aber ihr habt da sicher mehr Erfahrungen mit als Östereicher  )


----------



## gelala (22. März 2012)

...es wird als Sperrgut verschickt, nicht als normales Paket.

Bei mir steht die DHL Sendungsverfolgung den zweiten Tag nun auf "wird im Start Paketzentrum bearbeitet".

K.A. ob die Sendungsverfolgung nicht funktioniert (ist auch schon öfters vorgekommen dass die einfach nicht aktuell ist) oder ob Sperrgut einfach länger dauert. Ein Am++on Paket wäre jetzt bereits da und die versenden auch mit DHL - das klappt bei mir immer am nächsten Tag ganz ohne Pr!me.

Vllt. kommts ja heute ENDLICH an.
Tip: Nie per Vorauszahlung bestellen, das dauert offensichtlich am längsten, wenn ich mir hier andere Berichte so anschaue. Das nächste Mal weiß ich das....Soll Canyon halt die geschätzt 3% für ViSA berappen, dafür habe ich aber mein Bike schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibbs (22. März 2012)

bei mir stand es von Montag Abend bis Mittwoch Abend in diesem Status. Anschließend ging es aber ganz schnell: Donnerstag früh war das Paket bereits im Ziel-Paketzentrum, Donnerstag um 11.00 war es bei mir.


----------



## gelala (22. März 2012)

8:59 Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 




Das beste ist: es ist sogar jemand zu Hause!


----------



## fibbs (22. März 2012)

Na siehste, und die Sonne scheint auch ;-)


----------



## gelala (22. März 2012)

Ich wünsch Euch allen noch ne gute Zeit hier, ich bin dann mal weg 





Heute mal Überstunden abbauen?

Wir sehen uns dann in der Galerie.


----------



## michi_g001 (22. März 2012)

oflow schrieb:


> Und rein ins Wartezimmer... Sers miteinander!
> 
> *Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL*



Bei Canyon heiÃt "sofort" wohl auch sofort. Dienstag bestellt, heute die Versandbestaetigung bekommen. ð


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippes80 (22. März 2012)

oflow schrieb:


> Bei Canyon heiÃt "sofort" wohl auch sofort. Dienstag bestellt, heute die Versandbestaetigung bekommen. ð
> 
> 
> iPhone using Tapatalk



Liegt daran das Dein Rad ein "BIKE TO GO IST" -->http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?type=bikestogo


----------



## darthtrader (22. März 2012)

Ich setze mich jetzt auch mal zu euch ins gemütliche Wartezimmer 

Auftragsbestätigung für mein Nerve XC 7.0 ist heute gekommen.
Hoffe ich bekomme es nächste Woche schon!


----------



## kraft_werk (23. März 2012)

Soo, ich verabschiede mich mal..wünsche euch noch ne kurze Wartezeit!

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.

..ich kann zwar leider erst nächste woche zur Post, aber dort ist mein "Päckchen" sicher gut aufgehoben


----------



## michi_g001 (23. März 2012)

Ich bin dann auch mal wieder weg! Das Packerl liegt schon im Zustellfahrzeug.  Das gute ist, dass heute noch jemand Zuhause ist - morgen wird probegefahren. Jippieee!


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

ich bin raus.... zum Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (23. März 2012)

Bye, Bye

Mein Strive ES 7.0 ist heute in seiner neuen Heimat angekommen


----------



## Sunset84 (23. März 2012)

Ach ja und bevor ich es vergesse, nochmal ein RIESEN DANKESCHÖN an die Jungs von Canyon. Zuerst wurde die Lieferzeit von KW 18 auf die KW 14 vorgezogen und selbst das haben sie nochmals getopt !!! Heute klingelte der nette DHL Mensch .... Absolut TOP !!! D A N K E


----------



## Mithras (23. März 2012)

Heißes Moped! .. sehr schick!


----------



## MaXXimus (24. März 2012)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Bye, Bye
> 
> Mein Strive ES 7.0 ist heute in seiner neuen Heimat angekommen


GEILO! 


Bei meiner Bestellung stand KW 16.... auf der Bestellbestätigung steht KW 24  Strive ES 8.0.

ich hoffe es kommt doch früher -.-


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. März 2012)

Status meines Strive 7.0er:

_*Kundennummer: xxx*_
_*Auftragsnummer: yyy*_

_*Sehr geehrte/er zzz,*_

_*zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen.*_

_*Erwarten Sie dazu bitte erst unsere Nachricht mit einem Link zu unseremOnlinekalender.*_
_*Dort haben Sie die Möglichkeit, Ihren Wunschtermin einzutragen. Bitte beachtenSie, dass eine*_
_*Abholung ohne vorige Terminvereinbarung aus organisatorischen Gründen leidernicht möglich*_
_*ist.*_

_*Mit freundlichen Grüßen,*_
_*Ihr Canyon Team*_

Ob ich mir da mal mit meinem Abholwunsch nicht ins Knie geschossen habe..


----------



## tweitzel (27. März 2012)

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder im Wartezimmer.

Situation:

- Internet Bestellung Nerve XC 8.0 plus diverse Zubehörteile als Neukunde, Bezahlung Vorkasse
- Lieferung via DHL, Paket seit 4 Tagen ohne Fortschritt
- Telefonischer Kontakt mit DHL ergab, dass Versender Nachforschungsauftrag stellen soll
- Kontakt mit Canyon ergab, dass sie 10 Tage warten müssen, bis sie einen Nachforschungsauftrag bei DHL stellen können

Da ich nach mehreren Erfahrungen mit DHL in dieser Hinsicht nicht erwarte (aber auch nicht so lange warten will), dass ein einmal verschollenes Paket wieder auftaucht, habe ich Canyon gebeten, mir vorzuschlagen, wie vorgegangen werden kann, damit ich schnellstmöglich (in max. 1 Woche) zu einem Bike komme. Meine Vorschläge waren:

- Versand neuer Lieferung (Annahme der zweiten Lieferung wird verweigert, falls diese kommt)
- Abholung eines Bikes vor Ort (ebenfalls Rücksendung, falls erste Lieferung doch noch kommt)
- Stornierung und Neuerfassung mit Lieferung per Nachnahme

Leider war der Customer Service (Frau L.) nicht bereit, sich auf eine Zusage einzulassen, da sie immer wieder auf eine Vorlaufzeit von 10 Tagen verwies. Mein Hinweis, dass selbst meine reguläre Bestellung mit Zahlung per Vorkasse schneller abgewickelt worden wäre, wenn es denn nicht an DHL gescheitert wäre, änderte nichts. Ich wollte das Bike ja sogar abholen! Es gab für mich keinen Weg, bei dem Bereitschaft mir zu helfen erkennbar war. Was man jedoch gemacht hat: mir wurde nach Rücksprache mit der Buchhaltung angeboten, das von mir bereits überwiesene Geld schneller wieder zu erstatten. Lieber etwas Aufwand betreiben, um mich als Kunden wieder loszuwerden, als mich zu halten.

Was ich jetzt machen werde: ich werde nochmal eine Bestellung aufgeben und hoffen, dass Canyon diese so schnell bearbeitet wie die erste. Diesmal allerdings per Nachnahme.

Nicht, dass ich sagen will Canyon hätte irgend etwas falsch gemacht. Nein, alle haben sich korrekt verhalten. Arbeiten nach Vorgaben. Customer Service an den ich mich gerne erinnert sieht allerdings anders aus. Sollte ich in Zukunft jedoch aus meiner Sicht positive Erlebnisse mit Canyon haben, werde ich diese ebenfalls nicht verschweigen ...


----------



## 21XC12 (27. März 2012)

Klopf-klopf!!! Ich trete mal ein! Laut Bestellbestätigung solls KW 14 zur Abholung bereitstehen. Ich hab bis heute keine Email für die Terminwahl erhalten. Ich wär echt happy wenn ichs noch vor Ostern abholen könnte! Die Woche vor Ostern ist kurz! Ich hoffe es klappt noch mit nem Termin! Auch eine Nachricht wie Speichenquaeler hab ich noch nicht erhalten!


----------



## Mithras (27. März 2012)

Wird schon


----------



## dia-mandt (27. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Klopf-klopf!!! Ich trete mal ein! Laut Bestellbestätigung solls KW 14 zur Abholung bereitstehen. Ich hab bis heute keine Email für die Terminwahl erhalten. Ich wär echt happy wenn ichs noch vor Ostern abholen könnte! Die Woche vor Ostern ist kurz! Ich hoffe es klappt noch mit nem Termin! Auch eine Nachricht wie Speichenquaeler hab ich noch nicht erhalten!



Mach dir nix draus.
Wenn du da nicht anrufst, bekommst du keine info, falls es lieferprobleme gibt.
Habe ich auch nicht bekommen.
Erst ein anruf brachte aufklärung und einen um 1 1/2 wochen verschobenen liefertermin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (27. März 2012)

Muss auch noch bis Kalenderwoche 15 auf mein 8.0er warten.
Sämtliche Umbauteile sind schon da, es fehlt lediglich das Bike :-(


----------



## iquilibrium (28. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Status meines Strive 7.0er:
> 
> _*Kundennummer: xxx*_
> _*Auftragsnummer: yyy*_
> ...



Wie schauen die termine aus? Richten sich die Termine nach Canyon oder bekommt man seinen Wunschtermin, z.b. Freitag oder Samstag !?!?!


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. März 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Wie schauen die termine aus? Richten sich die Termine nach Canyon oder bekommt man seinen Wunschtermin, z.b. Freitag oder Samstag !?!?!


 
Hi..so geht das...


----------



## s1c (28. März 2012)

Schön Guten Tag. Ich warte nun auch auf das Torque FRX Playzone. In KW 21 soll es kommen. Lächerliche 9 Wochen warten...


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Schön Guten Tag. Ich warte nun auch auf das Torque FRX Playzone. In KW 21 soll es kommen. Lächerliche 9 Wochen warten...



Das sollte es wert sein. und 9 Wochen sind nichts im Vergleich zu 23 Wochen


----------



## Deleted 57670 (28. März 2012)

Ich meld mich mal an, obwohl ich diesmal "nur" ein Rennrad bestellt habe.
Soll in KW 14 kommen....bin mal gespannt!
Aber ich meld mich schonmal fürs Wartezimmer 2013 an,da bestell ich mir dann das 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (28. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Lächerliche 9 Wochen warten...


 
Das ist in der Tat lächerlich kurz! ...für ein neues Canyon Modell.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Bike_Ride (28. März 2012)

Überlegt euch mal wie lange die Leute warten, die sich seit dem ersten Bild hier im Thread auf nen FRX gefreut haben XD 

Mein Playzone is laut Plan in KW17 fertig. Das wären jetzt noch 4 Wochen....
Ich hab ja auch die ganz kleine Hoffnung, dass es früher fertig ist. So wie bei dem einen oder anderen hier...


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. März 2012)

redwood schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal an, obwohl ich diesmal "nur" ein Rennrad bestellt habe.
> Soll in KW 14 kommen....bin mal gespannt!
> Aber ich meld mich schonmal fürs Wartezimmer 2013 an,da bestell ich mir dann das 29er.


 

Rennräder sind hier nicht erwünscht!!! Das liegt am kleinen Federweg und der kurzen Lieferzeit!!

Unter einem Quartal Wartezeit sitzt Du hier nicht mal auf Melkschemeln!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## iquilibrium (28. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi..so geht das...
> 
> Also sprich, man muss ne Gute Woche warten das man das Bike abholen kann, oder?  das ist doch ein schlechter Witz!!!!


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. März 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> speichenquaeler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi..so geht das...
> ...


----------



## achim1 (28. März 2012)

Mahlzeit miteinander. 
Gestern online per Nachnahme bestellt: Nerve AM 8.0X in Raw/Black. Angeblich sofort verfügbar. Bisher nur die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Mal schauen, wie lang "sofort Verfügbar" tatsächlich ist...


----------



## nukular2008 (28. März 2012)

Sofort bedeutet doch den Erfahrungen hier nach zu urteilen auch gerne mal 10-14 Tage.
Wirklich "sofort" sind wohl nur die Bikes-to-go.

Bei mir sinds auch noch 4 Wochen...wenn denn die 2. Bestellbestätigung gilt die ich bekommne habe. Wenns auf einmal doch erst KW25 wird (wie es auch ursprünglich mal war) drehe ich glaub ich durch:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TVooUHN7j4"]The Best Part Of The Shining      - YouTube[/nomedia] <-- Jetzt weis ich auch warum der Typ verrückt geworden ist glaub ich...alleine in nem schönen Berghotel mit bestimmt jeder Menge geilen Trails drumherum und kein Bike weit und breit


----------



## Deleted 57670 (28. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Rennräder sind hier nicht erwünscht!!! Das liegt am kleinen Federweg und der kurzen Lieferzeit!!
> 
> Unter einem Quartal Wartezeit sitzt Du hier nicht mal auf Melkschemeln!!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Hee, das Radl hat immerhin 5mm Federweg..und bestellt hab ich schon im November!


----------



## achim1 (28. März 2012)

achim1 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit miteinander.
> Gestern online per Nachnahme bestellt: Nerve AM 8.0X in Raw/Black. Angeblich sofort verfügbar. Bisher nur die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Mal schauen, wie lang "sofort Verfügbar" tatsächlich ist...


Bestellbestätigung erhalten: Geplante Auslieferung KW 15... Soviel zum Thema "sofort"


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

Na immerhin sogut wie "sofort" ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2012)

Hab mich heute mal getraut anzurufen. So wie 's ausschaut is das Bike wohl tatsächlich in der KW14 fertig. Die Email für die Terminvereinbarung sollte Morgen oder Übermorgen kommen! Die Frage ist nur ob nicht bereits alle Abholtermine vergeben sind! KW15 kann ich 's nicht abholen. Dann wird wohl KW16 ... Warten wir 's ab!!!


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Warten wir 's ab!!!



Momentan (28.03.2012 19:26) is' noch ein bißchen Luft nächste Woche: 







Beste Grüße


----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2012)

Du machst mir Hoffnung! Danke!


----------



## MaXXimus (29. März 2012)

Habe gestern erneut eine Bestellbestätigung zugesendet bekommen von der nichtsmehr von KW 24 zu lesen ist sondern von *KW 16  
*jetzt bin ich wieder happy ^^


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. März 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> Habe gestern erneut eine Bestellbestätigung zugesendet bekommen von der nichtsmehr von KW 24 zu lesen ist sondern von *KW 16  *
> jetzt bin ich wieder happy ^^


 

Puhh...da wäre ich vorsichtig...ich habe solche Änderungen nun 3 Mal gehabt und letztendlich wurde es dann doch nur 4 Wochen früher.

Aber bei Canyon und Auslieferung halte ich es wie mit der Politik...geglaubt wird erst, wenn ich was in der Hand habe!

Beste Grüße

P.S. Besser scheiss Terminverzüge als scheiss Räder!


----------



## Mithras (29. März 2012)

eben .. die Saison geht ja gerade erst los


----------



## MaXXimus (29. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Puhh...da wäre ich vorsichtig...ich habe solche Änderungen nun 3 Mal gehabt und letztendlich wurde es dann doch nur 4 Wochen früher.
> 
> Aber bei Canyon und Auslieferung halte ich es wie mit der Politik...geglaubt wird erst, wenn ich was in der Hand habe!
> 
> ...



als ich bestellt habe stand auf der hp KW16- Bestellbestätigung (1) KW 24- Bestellbestätigung (2) wieder KW16.

Wenn die das nochmal ändern würde ich mir stark verarscht vorkommen... seriös wäre das dann nichtmehr- würde dann auch mein erstes und letztes bike werden das ich dort bestellt habe.


----------



## rick1 (29. März 2012)

Hab heut die Mail bekommen, mein Trailflow (Woche 14) ist jetzt raus...also eine woche früher als angegeben. TOP!


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. März 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> als ich bestellt habe stand auf der hp KW16- Bestellbestätigung (1) KW 24- Bestellbestätigung (2) wieder KW16.
> 
> Wenn die das nochmal ändern würde ich mir stark verarscht vorkommen... seriös wäre das dann nichtmehr- würde dann auch mein erstes und letztes bike werden das ich dort bestellt habe.


 

Naja...ich würde nicht soweit gehen, Canyon Unseriösität zu unterstellen.

Canyon ist sich der Problematik sicher bewußt (zumindest wenn man hier mitliest). Canyon ist meines Gefühls nach in den letzten Jahren doch siginifikant gewachsen was den Umsatz angeht.

In Wachstumsphasen von Unternehmen ist das so wie bei Menschen. Man wächst aus den kleinen Kleidern der Vergangenheit raus, und erst wenn die Hemdsärmel am Ellebogen hängen wird ein neues Hemd gekauft. 

Ich vermisse bei Canyon lediglich eine gewisse Proffesionalität in der Kundenkommunikation. Da scheinen noch Potentiale vorhanden. 

Und sicherlich gibt es auch so eine Art "To-Good-to-Fail"-Mentalität, die dazu führt, dass man in der Annahme eh alle Bikes verkaufen zu können, den Kunden halt auch mal die unschöne Wahrheit, nämlcih die, dass Caynon seine logistischen Prozesse nicht im Griff hat durchkommuniziert.

Beste Grüße...

P.S. wenn du dein Bikes hast, wirst du es aber sicher nicht bereuen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (29. März 2012)

Hab bisher nichts weiter als das erhalten:
Sehr geehrte Kundin,
sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Die Daten sind in unserem System eingegangen und werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet. Ihre Auftragsnummer:  XXXXXXX

...

Was kommt danach? Und wann?


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2012)

rick1 schrieb:


> Hab heut die Mail bekommen, mein Trailflow (Woche 14) ist jetzt raus...also eine woche früher als angegeben. TOP!



Mein Trailflow hätte ich mir vielleicht auch besser senden lassen sollen statt auf Selbstabholung zu setzen! Ich dachte ich tu mir u. Canyon einen Gefallen u. hol das Teil selbst ab. Hab noch immer keine Mail für nen Termin zu machen. Bis da was kommt sind die Termine für KW14 alle ausgebucht!


----------



## darthtrader (29. März 2012)

Update für mein Nerve XC 7.0:

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL... 

Was meint ihr, wird das diese Woche noch was mit der Auslieferung?[FONT="] 
[/FONT]


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2012)

Ich glaub nicht! Eher Anfang nächster Woche! Aber ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mein Trailflow hätte ich mir vielleicht auch besser senden lassen sollen statt auf Selbstabholung zu setzen! Ich dachte ich tu mir u. Canyon einen Gefallen u. hol das Teil selbst ab. Hab noch immer keine Mail für nen Termin zu machen. Bis da was kommt sind die Termine für KW14 alle ausgebucht!


 
Soll ich nochmal den Termin-Spion machen? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## darthtrader (29. März 2012)

darthtrader schrieb:


> Update für mein Nerve XC 7.0:
> 
> Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Soll ich nochmal den Termin-Spion machen?
> 
> Beste Grüße



Jo das wär cool von dir! Danke! 
Aber am besten Abends so ab 19:00 Uhr. Dann kann man besser abschätzen was am Freitag noch übrig ist. Ich denke spätestens morgen sollte die Mail kommen. Wär doch cool wenn Canyon den Abholkalender publik machen würde. So könnte man immer nachschauen statt im Dunkeln zu tappen!


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Jo das wär cool von dir! Danke!
> Aber am besten Abends so ab 19:00 Uhr. Dann kann man besser abschätzen was am Freitag noch übrig ist. Ich denke spätestens morgen sollte die Mail kommen. Wär doch cool wenn Canyon den Abholkalender publik machen würde. So könnte man immer nachschauen statt im Dunkeln zu tappen!


 
Mach ich.

Guter Vorschlag mit öffentlich machen. Buchungen sind dann nur unter deiner Buchungsbestätigung möglich zu machen.

Wäre nett, weil längerfristig planbar.

ich habe auch zum Glück relativ kurzfristig frei bekommen, denn ich will über Ostern das Bike haben!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2012)

Ich hätte meines auch so gern vor den Feiertagen. Ich fahr die Woche nach Ostern in Urlaub und würde das Bike gerne mitnehmen. Thanx @ speichenquaeler


----------



## kraft_werk (29. März 2012)

Soo, bin dann mal weg!





euch noch eine kurze Wartezeit und viel Spass mit den neuen Bikes!


----------



## achim1 (30. März 2012)

achim1 schrieb:


> Bestellbestätigung erhalten: Geplante Auslieferung KW 15... Soviel zum Thema "sofort"


Ähh.. ich muss revidieren. 
Gestern kam die Mail "Ihre Bestellung wird versandt". Laut Tracking kommt mein Radl noch heute...!
Also doch "sofort"...


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2012)

@ speichenquaeler
Mach mal bitte den Spion für mich! Danke!


----------



## s1c (30. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Hab bisher nichts weiter als das erhalten:
> Sehr geehrte Kundin,
> sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...



bump!


----------



## nukular2008 (30. März 2012)

eigentlich bekommst du noch eine auftragsbestätigung/bestellbestätigung (weis nicht mehr genau wie das bei canyon heißt) in Form eines PDFs wo nochmal alles draufsteht was du bestellt hast, inkl. Körpermaße (sofern du die bei der Bestellung eingegeben hast), geplanter Auslieferungswoche etc.


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @ speichenquaeler
> Mach mal bitte den Spion für mich! Danke!


 
Sorry...ich habe die Mail vom Blackberry gezogen. Kann erst morgen wieder an meinen stationären Rechner mit dem Link! Sorry...oder hast Du deine Mail schon bekommen?

beste Grüße


----------



## s1c (30. März 2012)

hmmm... kam bisher nicht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (30. März 2012)

repost.


----------



## s1c (30. März 2012)

Ah, war im Spamfilter! Toll!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sorry...ich habe die Mail vom Blackberry gezogen. Kann erst morgen wieder an meinen stationären Rechner mit dem Link! Sorry...oder hast Du deine Mail schon bekommen?
> 
> beste Grüße



Die mit dem Terminkalender leider noch nicht. Aber eine sehr nette Dame von Canyon sagte ich werde die Mail heute Abend erhalten.  Hab bis jetzt nur die Mail in der geschrieben steht das mein Auftrag kommissioniert wird und das eine Mail zur Terminvereinbarung in Kürze folgt. Aber die Dame hat mir Hoffnung gemacht! Wenn das wie besprochen funktioniert, muss ich echt ein großes Lob aussprechen. 

Wenn alle Angelegenheiten so abgewickelt werden, werde ich CANYON immer treu bleiben! Aber man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!

EDIT: Jetzt ist Abend! Leider keine Mail gekommen und nach 19:00 Uhr wird wohl auch nix mehr kommen!!!  Vielleicht morgen!


----------



## Lewwerworschd (30. März 2012)

Okay, hab mein Bike wieder aus der Rep. und bin auch wieder raus hier


----------



## s1c (30. März 2012)

wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit der Wartung eurer Bikes? Grade Federgabel und Dämpfer stellen mich da vor Problemen...


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2012)

kleiner Ölwechsel  an Gabel selber, großer Service mit Dichtungen und pipapo zu Toxoholics..

Dämpfer Luftkammerservice und Dichtungswechsel selber, Ölwechsel in der Dämpferkartusche einschicken zu Toxoholics ..

nicht günstig, leider ..

Rest vom Bike größtenteils alles selber.. Lager und allzu große Achter im Laufrad müsst ich machen lassen ..


----------



## stromb6 (31. März 2012)

Schick meine Bikes alle 6 Monate zurück ans Werk. Service wird dort erledigt. Bei meinem Verschleiß ist fast immer eins von den Bikes bei Canyon.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. März 2012)

Gerade nochmal Glück gehabt!!! Hab den vorletzten Termin ergattert!


----------



## achim1 (1. April 2012)

achim1 schrieb:


> Ähh.. ich muss revidieren.
> Gestern kam die Mail "Ihre Bestellung wird versandt". Laut Tracking kommt mein Radl noch heute...!
> Also doch "sofort"...


bin dann mal weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (2. April 2012)

Auch weg, Radl kommt morgen!
mein 3. Canyon....


----------



## darthtrader (2. April 2012)

Bin dann auch raus!
Versand hat leider etwas lange gedauert, Donnerstag verschickt und heute erst geliefert. DHL kenn ich sonst schneller, aber Hauptsache gesund angekommen!


----------



## fatal_error (3. April 2012)

So nicht wundern ich habe meinen ganzen Hausstand mitgebracht 
Muss noch warten bis KW26  (in welcher Mail steht eigentlich der voraussichtliche Liefertermin?)

Bestellt hab ich ein FRX Speedzone mein erstes downhill/freeride bike bin schon sehr sehr gespannt


----------



## schnips (3. April 2012)

hey leute wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Bestellung ab.  Hab vor 2 tagen mein Bike bestellt das in KW 16 verfügbar sein soll. Hab bist jetzt lediglich eine Email bekommen :



> Sehr geehrte Kundin,
> sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Die Daten sind in unserem System eingegangen und werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.



Sorry ist mein erstes Canyon


----------



## 21XC12 (3. April 2012)

Du bekommst ne Mail mit Anhang (Auftragsbestätigung als PDF). Da steht der voraussichtliche Liefertermin drinnen.


----------



## schnips (3. April 2012)

ok hab ich leider noch nicht bekommen vielleicht ruf ich morgen einfach mal an nicht das ich in 2 wochen anruf und bei denen nichts eingegangen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. April 2012)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!!! Du hast ja eine Eingangsbestätigung erhalten! Wenn du morgen um 17:30 Uhr noch nix hast ruf mal kurz an. Ich hab immer einen Tag nachdem ich meine Bestellung telefonisch aufgegeben habe meine Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Kann sein das z.Zt. viele Bestellungen online eingehen und es deshalb einen bis zwei Tage länger dauert.


----------



## fatal_error (3. April 2012)

Wie lange muss man denn in der Regel warten auf die Auftragsbestätigung?


----------



## nukular2008 (3. April 2012)

ich glaube meine kam 1 oder 2 Tage nach der 1. Mail.
Guck mal im Spamfilter, letztens hat hier auch wer die Mail plötzlich da gefunden


----------



## s1c (4. April 2012)

Ja, bei mir war sie bei Googlemail als Bulk getagged und hatte den Posteingang übersprungen. Macht ja nichts.


Wodurch werden eigentlich diese langen Lieferzeiten verursacht? Kommen die mit dem Zusammenschrauben nicht hinterher? Ich meine 8 Wochen sind ja schon hart. Aber teilweise haben hier ja Leute ein halbes Jahr gewartet?


----------



## jaamaa (4. April 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir war sie bei Googlemail als Bulk getagged und hatte den Posteingang übersprungen. Macht ja nichts.
> 
> 
> Wodurch werden eigentlich diese langen Lieferzeiten verursacht? Kommen die mit dem Zusammenschrauben nicht hinterher? Ich meine 8 Wochen sind ja schon hart. Aber teilweise haben hier ja Leute ein halbes Jahr gewartet?



Canyon Prinzip die 138te.....
Die Bikes werden nicht nach Bestelleingang montiert, sondern Canyon arbeitet nach einem festen Produktionsplan die verschiedenen Chargen/ Modelle ab. Und wenn Anfang des Jahres die Charge mit deinem Wunschbike ausverkauft ist, muss man halt auf eine weitere bis Mitte das Jahres warten.


----------



## fatal_error (4. April 2012)

So gerade die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. 
Die 26´te KW steht 
Dass werden lange drei Monate


----------



## dia-mandt (5. April 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> So gerade die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.
> Die 26´te KW steht
> Dass werden lange drei Monate



aber das wundert dich jetzt doch nicht wirklich oder?
das steht doch auch schon so bei der online abfrage für den liefertermin!


----------



## fatal_error (5. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> aber das wundert dich jetzt doch nicht wirklich oder?
> das steht doch auch schon so bei der online abfrage für den liefertermin!



Nein natürlich nicht! 

Man wartet nach dem Bestellen trotzdem sehnsüchtig


----------



## DaVince (5. April 2012)

So ich bin auch raus hier. Doch nicht wie die meisten mit einem Canyon, sondern mit einem Speci Enduro  Vielleicht kann sich daher bald einer über ein frei gewordenes esx 9 sl freuen!! Mich haben letztlich die beschriebenen Lager- und Dämpferprobleme und die schnellere und persönlichere Vor-Ort-Wartung beim Händler dazu bewegt nicht das Strive zu nehmen. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass es kein gutes bike ist. Zumindest kann ich mir hinten nun einen Coil Dämpfer einbauen, ohne das gleich die Garantie futsch ist. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## simdiem (5. April 2012)

So, KW 14 ist bald gelaufen. KW 15 soll es kommen. Es wird/bleibt spannend ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

DaVince schrieb:


> und die schnellere und persönlichere Vor-Ort-Wartung beim Händler dazu bewegt nicht das Strive zu nehmen.



Speci... da habe ich gestern hier mal bei einem Händler angerufen und gefragt ob die Speci-LR an meinem Bike gelabelte DT Swiss wären und ich bei ihm Ersatzteile oder Speichen bekomme. Er wusste nicht was ich wollte... hatte aber auch nicht die erwartete Motivation ausgestrahlt. 
Danke, super Service.... das reicht mir dann mal wieder für die nächsten Jahre .


----------



## DaVince (6. April 2012)

Gut, das kommt halt immer drauf an  Ich habe mit meinem Händler immer gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Reparaturen sind schnell gemacht und manches geht auch einfach auf Kulanz.


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. April 2012)

DaVince schrieb:


> So ich bin auch raus hier. Doch nicht wie die meisten mit einem Canyon, sondern mit einem Speci Enduro  Vielleicht kann sich daher bald einer über ein frei gewordenes esx 9 sl freuen!! Mich haben letztlich die beschriebenen Lager- und Dämpferprobleme und die schnellere und persönlichere Vor-Ort-Wartung beim Händler dazu bewegt nicht das Strive zu nehmen. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass es kein gutes bike ist. Zumindest kann ich mir hinten nun einen Coil Dämpfer einbauen, ohne das gleich die Garantie futsch ist.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk



Das Gleiche habe ich letztes Jahr um die Zeit gemacht, aber nur weil das Strive sich deutlich verspätet hat, die Signature Fanes vergriffen und die Serien Fanes noch nicht zu haben war. 

Ich habe es nicht bereut. Sind aber alles gute Räder. Aber wenn es Dir um Flexibilität beim Dämpfer geht, muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Da gehört Speci zu den mühsamsten Vertretern. Entweder du nimmt den vom Evo oder du musst fräsen (lassen). Und nicht nur das, Du musst auch den Federweg begrenzen, was besonders bei alternativen Luftdämpfern mühsam ist. Und ich bin jemand, der gern bastelt, was meine Lyrik schon mehrfach zu spühren bekommen hat 

Aber ich bin nicht sehr auf Marken fokussiert. Darum bin ich jetzt auch im Markt für ein FRX. Da ist die Speci Alternative, das SXTrail, mit einem zu schlechten Fahrwerk ausgestattet (und die Fanes Freeride gibt es auch noch nicht).


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Speci... da habe ich gestern hier mal bei einem Händler angerufen und gefragt ob die Speci-LR an meinem Bike gelabelte DT Swiss wären und ich bei ihm Ersatzteile oder Speichen bekomme. Er wusste nicht was ich wollte... hatte aber auch nicht die erwartete Motivation ausgestrahlt.
> Danke, super Service.... das reicht mir dann mal wieder für die nächsten Jahre .


 
Den muss man auch gut aussuchen. Bei manchen Händlern habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass sie kein Geschäft machen wollen


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2012)

Heute um 16:00 Uhr ist es soweit!!! Ich hoffe die Rahmengröße M passt. Falls nicht is auch kein Drama! Dann kommt nächsten Samstag schon mein L. Drückt mir die  Leute!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Heute um 16:00 Uhr ist es soweit!!! Ich hoffe die Rahmengröße M passt. Falls nicht is auch kein Drama! Dann kommt nächsten Samstag schon mein L. Drückt mir die  Leute!!



Gleich in zwei Größen bestellt?

I like you style


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Heute um 16:00 Uhr ist es soweit!!! Ich hoffe die Rahmengröße M passt. Falls nicht is auch kein Drama! Dann kommt nächsten Samstag schon mein L. Drückt mir die  Leute!!



Schlimmer als zu Weihnachten oder?


----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Heute um 16:00 Uhr ist es soweit!!! Ich hoffe die Rahmengröße M passt. Falls nicht is auch kein Drama! Dann kommt nächsten Samstag schon mein L. Drückt mir die  Leute!!



Nach dem ganzen hin und her erwarten wir hier natürlich ab 16 Uhr eine Liveberichterstattung


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2012)

M passt perfekt!!! 
L wäre für mich definitiv zu groß gewesen! Also Leute: "Bei einer Körpergröße von 184 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm passt M perfekt! Die Überstandhöhe beträgt bei M etwa 83 cm und bei L 85 cm. Die Überstandshöhe ist echt ein guter Wert zur Orientierung! Danke noch an alle hier für eure Hilfe und eure Tipps!!! Ich bin dann mal hier raus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (8. April 2012)

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dass M gut passt  .. viel Spass mit dem Hobel!


----------



## dirk.68 (10. April 2012)

Bin weg hier, habe eben mein Grand Canyon 9.9 29er in Koblenz abgeholt...Super Teil, eine Woche vor Termin


----------



## stromb6 (12. April 2012)

So Bike hätte die Woche geliefert werden sollen, aber wie so oft bei Canyon ist mal wieder nichts passiert. Bin gespannt ob mich der Vogel von der Hotline zurück rufen wird. Aber den Bikeguard und den Versand werde ich wohl Canyon aufs Auge drücken für den Lieferverzug.
Wenn die Bikes nicht so gut wären wär die Firma schon lange pleite. Denn der Service von Canyon ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Mein Glück das ich zwei Bikes habe und so nicht merke wenn permanent eines beim Service ist. aber alle die nur eines haben können einem Leid tun!!!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> So Bike hätte die Woche geliefert werden sollen, aber wie so oft bei Canyon ist mal wieder nichts passiert. Bin gespannt ob mich der Vogel von der Hotline zurück rufen wird. Aber den Bikeguard und den Versand werde ich wohl Canyon aufs Auge drücken für den Lieferverzug.
> Wenn die Bikes nicht so gut wären wär die Firma schon lange pleite. Denn der Service von Canyon ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Mein Glück das ich zwei Bikes habe und so nicht merke wenn permanent eines beim Service ist. aber alle die nur eines haben können einem Leid tun!!!



kennst du Facebook? Wenn du da deine Probleme schilderst bekommst du sofort und umgehend einen klasse support !!! Einfach mal selbst etwas kreativ werden.

Hab bis dato ALLE meine bestellten Bikes (3) Termingerecht oder sogar früher erhalten.


----------



## stromb6 (12. April 2012)

Jo der Support dort ist gleich klasse wie der bei der Hotline, oder der per email, oder der per Telefon. 
Ich habe allein im letzten Jahr 3 Bikes bestellt. Ein Bike kam pünktlich zum Liefertermin. Eines das sofort verfügbar war brauchte trotzdem 3 Wochen lediglich das Vertride 2012 kam drei Tage früher.
Ist ja nett das du hier Canyon in Schutz nehmen willst aber über den Service und vor allem die Schnelligkeit mit der Canyon Serviceanfragen bearbeitet brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren.
Wenn man hartnäckig dran bleibt werden alle Sachen zur Zufriedenheit erledigt lediglich der Zeitrahmen in dem sich alles abspielt ist jenseits von gut und böse.
Und so weit kommts noch das ich auf Facebook einen Bikehersteller nach 6 Monaten die er Zeit hatte mein Bike zu liefern fragen werde wann ich es endlich bekomme. 
Ich erwarte mir von einer Firma wie Canyon das sie sich melden wenn sie Liefertermine nicht einhalten können. Bei anderen Firmen ist sowas Standart und man bekommt zumeist auch ohne zu fragen noch eine Entschädigung wie zB Versandkosten erlassen uva.
Mit den Bikes bin ich wirklich zufrieden, hatte kaum größere Probleme (außer Spiel am Torque Hinterbau) und diese wurden alle perfekt und ohne mir Kosten zu verursachen behoben. Lediglich der Service stinkt.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (13. April 2012)

Wie sind denn so die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon? Würde mir bis in ein paar Wochen vielleicht ein Nerve AM 7.0 gönnen, derzeit steht die Verfügbarkeit bei KW17 für Rahmengröße S. Wenn das Bike lieferbar ist, wie lange geht das ganze von der Überweisung bis zur Lieferung? Bei Radon gehts ja locker mal 4 Wochen mit Vorkasse und Montage, allerdings war das im Sommer letzten Jahres.

Bin leider nur 166cm groß, bei einer Schrittlänge von 75cm ergibt das laut dem Onlinerechner eben dann Rahmengröße S (16,5"), passt das? Ich denk mal schon.

Bei meinem HT hatte ich bissel was über 17" errechnet und fahre derzeit 18", passt ganz gut. Dennoch vermute ich, dass man dem Online Rechner von Canyon mehr trauen kann...

Das Bike probefahren wird schwer, bis Koblenz sind es etwas über 400km... ein Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (13. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Wie sind denn so die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon?


Sehr variabel...

Wenn man auf seiner Bestellbestätigung KW17 stehen hat kann es sein das das Bike shcon 2 Wochen vorher kommt, evtl. aber auch erst 2 Wochen später.
Wenn man ein "sofort verfügbares" Bike kauft kann die Lieferung auch nochmal 2 Wochen dauern wenn man Pech hat (wirklich immer "sofort" sind wohl nur die Bikes-to-go).


----------



## 21XC12 (13. April 2012)

KLOPF-KLOPF!!!

Bin wieder da!  Muss am Montag ein Laufrad einsenden. Handelt sich wohl um einen Produktionsfehler. Ich hoffe es geht schnell. Ich hab keinen zweiten Laufradsatz. Das bedeutet für mich Zwangspause 

Direkt neben dem Verbundstoß befindet sich eine Kerbe. Könnte bei einem harten Schlag bestimmt einreißen.


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2012)

Schade ... mehr als ärgerlich, ich drück dir die Daumen für ne schnelle Bearbeitung!


----------



## Schotterp1ste (13. April 2012)

Damit würde ich nicht mehr fahren, die könnte bei nem Schlag an der Stelle sicher in zwei Teile brechen.

@nukular
Thx für deine Antwort, das Nerve AM 7.0 in mamba green ist leider nicht in meiner Größe als Bike-to-go zu haben. Hab sowieso noch etwas Zeit, dann werd ich dann einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## el-loco (15. April 2012)

Hallo,noch einmal schlafen und ich kann mein sofort lieferbares Torque Trailflow 2 Wochen nach der Bestellung abholen.

Mittendrin hatte ich die Groesse nochmal von L auf M geaendert.

Gruss aus dem Spessart

El Loco


----------



## Drufrumski (15. April 2012)

xc 7;  lieferung laut email  kw 17...

uiuiuiuiui


----------



## Thorsten81 (15. April 2012)

So na dann wollen wir mal sehen

Soeben das Nerve XC 8.0, black forrest green metallic in M geordert. 
Laut Canyon Page Sofort lieferbar

Ich hoffe ich kann mein Grand Canyon bald in Rente schicken und die neue Saison einläuten

freu mich .....


----------



## Drufrumski (15. April 2012)

noch mindestens unglaublich lange 8tage.. gnaaarf *tischkantebeiss*

vertreibe mir die zeit wohl mit zubehör kaufen.... falt- oder kettenschloss?

bügel hab ich schon...


----------



## 21XC12 (16. April 2012)

Hab mein Laufrad heute Morgen um 09:00 Uhr zur Post gebracht. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungwerte wie lange die Abwicklung solcher Reklamationen i.d.R. dauert?

Am Morgen des 11.04. (Mittwoch) wurde mir zugesichert, dass mir eine neue Dämpferpumpe zugesendet wird. Als ich heute nachgefragt habe stellte sich heraus, dass die Pumpe bis heute nicht versendet wurde. Ich schätze mal die ist Donnerstag bei mir. Eine kleine Pumpe, welche auf Lager liegt dauert also schon 1 Woche. Ich konnte mein Fahrwerk mangels Pumpe bis zum heutigen Tage noch nicht einstellen!  Und nächstes Wochenende wird wohl auch nix ohne Laufrad!!!   

Wie lange dauert dann wohl das Laufrad, welches nicht auf Lager liegt??? Ich hoffe stark das die Sache bis Ende nächster Woche über die Bühne ist. Sonst habe ich echt ein Problem!!!


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

Ich drück dir die Daumen für Pumpe und Rad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe stark das die Sache bis Ende nächster Woche über die Bühne ist. Sonst habe ich echt ein Problem!!!



Ich sag mal nichts und drück dir auch die Daumen


----------



## stromb6 (17. April 2012)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluss. 
Leider kommt der Canyon Support einem Schneckenrennen über eine Marathondistanz gleich.


----------



## stromb6 (17. April 2012)

So mein Strive ist endlich gekommen, bin dann mal raus hier, muss umbauen gehen!


----------



## Drufrumski (17. April 2012)

canyon xc7 update: lieferung geplant nächste woche...

versand: heute!

uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiui

P.s.  GZ zum Strive! muss dass mit den leitungen unten so sein? die bögen unterhalb der kurbel mein ich


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. April 2012)

P.s.  GZ zum Strive! muss dass mit den leitungen unten so sein? die bögen unterhalb der kurbel mein ich[/QUOTE]

Ja, muss so sein...!  Aus dem Rahmen Schaltzug für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk und am Unterrohr lang für die Bremse wobei bis voriges Jahr die Bremsleitung noch über der Kurbel geführt wurde zumindest bei den AMs.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. April 2012)

So ich sag mal Hallo...

AM 7.0 -> z.Z KW 22  :-/

@stromb6

das Strive sieht schick aus! welches ist es?

Gruß


----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2012)

Ein ES 8.0


----------



## Monche (18. April 2012)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> P.s.  GZ zum Strive! muss dass mit den leitungen unten so sein? die bögen unterhalb der kurbel mein ich



Ja, muss so sein...!  Aus dem Rahmen Schaltzug für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk und am Unterrohr lang für die Bremse wobei bis voriges Jahr die Bremsleitung noch über der Kurbel geführt wurde zumindest bei den AMs.[/QUOTE]

Meine hintere Bremsleitung war auch unter der Kurbel lang geführt. Da hat die Bremsleitung richtig gescheuert und Material abgenommen. 
Hab die jetzt auch über die Kurbel verlegt.


----------



## Deleted176859 (18. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ja, muss so sein...!  Aus dem Rahmen Schaltzug für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk und am Unterrohr lang für die Bremse wobei bis voriges Jahr die Bremsleitung noch über der Kurbel geführt wurde zumindest bei den AMs.



Meine hintere Bremsleitung war auch unter der Kurbel lang geführt. Da hat die Bremsleitung richtig gescheuert und Material abgenommen. 
Hab die jetzt auch über die Kurbel verlegt.[/QUOTE]

Nanu...? Dachte eigentlich die jetzige Lösung unter der Kurbel mit den Satelliten an der Schwingen-Strebe ist die bessere als oberhalb vom Tretlager rum...!?! Da hatte ich nämlich die vorigen Jahre Probleme mit Scheuern an der Stelle wo s unter die Strebe ging...!
Wo waren denn bei dir die Scheuerstellen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (18. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab mein Laufrad heute Morgen um 09:00 Uhr zur Post gebracht. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungwerte wie lange die Abwicklung solcher Reklamationen i.d.R. dauert?
> 
> Am Morgen des 11.04. (Mittwoch) wurde mir zugesichert, dass mir eine neue Dämpferpumpe zugesendet wird. Als ich heute nachgefragt habe stellte sich heraus, dass die Pumpe bis heute nicht versendet wurde. Ich schätze mal die ist Donnerstag bei mir. Eine kleine Pumpe, welche auf Lager liegt dauert also schon 1 Woche. Ich konnte mein Fahrwerk mangels Pumpe bis zum heutigen Tage noch nicht einstellen!  Und nächstes Wochenende wird wohl auch nix ohne Laufrad!!!
> 
> Wie lange dauert dann wohl das Laufrad, welches nicht auf Lager liegt??? Ich hoffe stark das die Sache bis Ende nächster Woche über die Bühne ist. Sonst habe ich echt ein Problem!!!



Du hättest die vom L tauschen sollen 
ich wüsch dir das es schnell geht...


----------



## Thorsten81 (19. April 2012)

Mein XC 8.0 --> Geplante Lieferung KW18

Wird wohl kein Express Bike werden obwohl auf der Website angepriesen
Schade


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

Thorsten81 schrieb:


> Mein XC 8.0 --> Geplante Lieferung KW18
> 
> Wird wohl kein Express Bike werden obwohl auf der Website angepriesen
> Schade



Das ist Express bei Canyon. Schneller geht nur ein Bike to Go, welches du selbst im Laden abholst.


----------



## Thorsten81 (19. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das ist Express bei Canyon. Schneller geht nur ein Bike to Go, welches du selbst im Laden abholst.


 
Ist ja nicht so schlimm. Muss ich halt mein Hardtail noch ein wenig bewegen. 

Der Sommer kommt ja erst noch.....


----------



## MaXXimus (19. April 2012)

jooooooooooohooooooooo 



> [FONT="]Sehr geehrte/er Herr XY
> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
> 
> Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an UPS[/FONT]


Canyon Strive 8.0  

ich kann nimma erwarten waaaahhhhh


----------



## s1c (19. April 2012)

per UPS? Dachte die verschicken via DHL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (19. April 2012)

vieleicht is es nach Österreich ja anders.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. April 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Du hättest die vom L tauschen sollen
> ich wüsch dir das es schnell geht...



Danke fürs Mitgefühl!!  Dieser fiese Riss hat sich hinter den Decals versteckt. Da kann auch CANYON nix dafür!!! Falls mein Laufrad bis Ende nächster Woche zurück ist bezieh ich alle Beteiligten in mein Nachtgebet mit ein!


----------



## Mithras (19. April 2012)

Apropos sun Ringle Felgen -- den LRS fahre ich ja nur im Park .. hab heute 2,5er Muddy Marys bekommen, mal sehen wie die passen .. das wird beim Hinterbau spannend


----------



## Ghoosa (19. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> So, KW 14 ist bald gelaufen. KW 15 soll es kommen. Es wird/bleibt spannend ;-)


 

Hi simdiem,

was macht denn dein Bike? Warte auf Fotos und nichts kommt.

Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## simdiem (19. April 2012)

Hey,

warte auf ein Rad und nichts kommt   ....

ist mal wieder ein Trauerspiel. 

KW 15 hieß es, es könnte Ende der Woche verschickt werden. Ende KW 15 hieß es, es wird Anfang KW16 verschickt. In KW16 heißt es, es wird erst Anfang KW 17 verschickt. Na, weißte was sie mir Anfang nächster Woche sagen werden?!?!!! 

Gruß Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

Also ich würde denen jeden tag so mega auf den sack gehen das die mir sofort ne karre schicken. Ist doch ein witz.


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> jooooooooooohooooooooo
> 
> Canyon Strive 8.0
> 
> ich kann nimma erwarten waaaahhhhh



GZ!
Mach mir mal bitte einen Gefallen und wiege das Bike wenns fertig zusammengebaut ist.


----------



## downhillboy (20. April 2012)

wie lang dauert so ne lieferung von der versands e-mail bis zur zustellung? meins wurde mittwoch verschickt und steckt seit mittwoch immernoch in neuwied.....?


----------



## hotrod1305 (20. April 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> vieleicht is es nach Österreich ja anders.



Also ich bin aus Innsbruck und hab unsere beiden Canyons beide mit UPS geliefert bekommen, was im übrigen perfekt geklappt hat, sind wirklich fix die Jungs


----------



## 21XC12 (20. April 2012)

downhillboy schrieb:


> wie lang dauert so ne lieferung von der versands e-mail bis zur zustellung? meins wurde mittwoch verschickt und steckt seit mittwoch immernoch in neuwied.....?



DHL hat momentan Probleme mit der Sendungsverfolgung! Soweit ich informiert bin hat sich DHL von diversen Subunternehmern getrennt. Ob sich die ganze Sache auch auf die Lieferdauer auswirkt weiß ich leider nicht genau. Hab mal wegen einem Paket in Bonn nachgefragt. Der DHL Mensch erklärte mir der Status sei nicht aktuell. Es gäbe aufgrund der o.g. Trennung von Subunternehmern Schwierigkeiten die großen Datenmengen zeitnah zu verarbeiten. Waren wohl auch Subunternehmer die Server bereitgestellt / verwaltet haben. 

Wenn alles gut geht erhalte ich noch vor dem nächsten Wochenende mein Laufrad zurück! Aber falls DHL Probleme hat kann auch CANYON nichts daran ändern. Man soll bekanntlich den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!!! Wenn das Laufrad nächste Woche kommt erlebt ihr hier einen WAHREN AUSBRUCH DER FREUDE!!!! Und natürlich DANKSAGUNGEN UND LOB für die Menschen, welche sich um die Abwicklung gekümmert haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibbs (20. April 2012)

Ich glaub das passt schon. Wird halt Montag oder Dienstag weitergereicht werden. 

Meins wurde an einem Montag versandt, und bis Donnerstag früh hat in der Sendungsverfolgung nichts gezuckt. Ich bin dann auch schon langsam nervös geworden, aber Donnerstag früh standen plötzlich alle Einträge bis zu "ins Fahrzeug geladen" drin und zwei Stunden später klingelte es an der Tür.


----------



## Thorsten81 (20. April 2012)

--> Nerve XC 8.0



Thorsten81 schrieb:


> Mein XC 8.0 --> Geplante Lieferung KW18
> Wird wohl kein Express Bike werden obwohl auf der Website angepriesen
> Schade






stromb6 schrieb:


> Das ist Express bei Canyon. Schneller geht nur ein Bike to Go, welches du selbst im Laden abholst.



Kurzes Update und grosses Lob an Canyon. 
Ich nehme meine obere Aussage mal zurück.

Wird wohl doch ein Express Bike 
Und das Ganze obwohl Gran Fondo Vorbereitungen

*Sehr geehrte/er Herr xxx

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet xxx
*

Ist schon in Neuwied.

Ich hoffe es gibt keine Probleme bei DHL


----------



## hamburger999 (21. April 2012)

Meins ist schon seit Mittwoch in Neuwied...


----------



## Thorsten81 (21. April 2012)

hamburger999 schrieb:


> Meins ist schon seit Mittwoch in Neuwied...



Mach mir keine Angst...


----------



## downhillboy (21. April 2012)

bin raus hier.. mein bike war auch seit mittwoch in neuwied .... heute morgen klingelte der dhl mann  hffe nun auf besseres wetter  bin nun superglücklich mit meinem strive ^^


----------



## Mithras (21. April 2012)

besseres Wetter ...  .. los raus in Matsch, das macht auch Spass ..


----------



## simdiem (22. April 2012)

So ich bin draußen. Seit Sa früh ist mein FRX endlich dort wo es hingehört. Knapp 6 Monate Warterei. Jetzt die Erlösung!  Mit knapp einer Woche Verspätung ist das gerade noch ok. Insbesondere, da das Rad schon am 11.4. montiert worden ist! 

Bilder gibt es im FRX Thread, in meinem Album oder auch unter meinem Post: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9432027&postcount=1558

Allen Wartenden ein happy Waiting! Schont eure Nerven!

Wobei ich mich bald wieder zu euch geselle, weil meine Felgen auch den selben Schweißfehler haben, wei bei dem Kollegen weiter oben ( 21XC12 ) ...


----------



## el-loco (22. April 2012)

Servus,endlich habe mein Trailflow nur leider hat's spiel im Steuersatz das sich nicht einstellen laesst.
Endweder wackelt's oder es ist zu fest,also bei Canyon angerufen und nachgefragt.........Sorry,da ist wohl ein falscher Steuersatz verbaut,wir schicken ihnen einen neuen zu.......Danke Canyon,waere das Bike ok wuerde ich jetzt im Auto Richtung Winterberg sitzen :-(

Gruesse vom wartenden el-loco


----------



## 21XC12 (22. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich bald wieder zu euch geselle, weil meine Felgen auch den selben Schweißfehler haben, wei bei dem Kollegen weiter oben ( 21XC12 ) ...



Ein halbes Jahr gewartet und dann sowas! CANYON kann nichts dafür, aber da steigen einem die Tränen in die Augen! 

Bei mir wars Gott sei Dank nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei dir! Ich musste nicht so lange auf mein Bike warten. Wünsch dir das der Tausch schnell und unbürokratisch von Statten geht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha2k (22. April 2012)

SERVUSS ich "pflanz" mich mal dazu.
Habe es am 15.4. bestellt und seit Fr. ist es in Neuwied!
"wehe" es kommt diese Woche nicht an dann fahr ich hoch und hole es ab


----------



## Schotterp1ste (22. April 2012)

Werde demnächst wohl auch ein Bike bestellen und leider hat das AM 7.0 schon wieder Wartezeit  von KW18 auf KW22 in Größe S...

Wie sieht es bei Canyon mit Sonderwünschen bei der Bestellung aus? Würde gerne andere Reifen drauf haben, anstatt den Fat Albert und den der Nobby Nic würde mir Nobby Nic und der Racing Ralph eher taugen, auch vom Terrain her wäre es eine gute Wahl, fahren meine Kumpels so auch. Hab aufem HT derzeit den Mountain King II und den X-King drauf, ähnlich den NN und RR. Gehen die auf so einen Wunsch ein?


----------



## nukular2008 (22. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Werde demnächst wohl auch ein Bike bestellen und leider hat das AM 7.0 schon wieder Wartezeit  von KW18 auf KW22 in Größe S...



Warum dann noch warten? Musst ja noch nicht bezahlen, aber wenn du noch länger wartest geht der Liefertermin vielleicht noch weiter nach hinten 

Ich bin auch sehr dankbar, dass mir der Tipp hier gegeben wurde, sonst müsste ich jetzt vielleicht noch 2-3 Monate warten anstatt (hoffentlich) nur noch einer Woche 

Sonderwünsche bekommste glaub ich nicht. Man kann ja beim FRX nichtmal ne andere Feder für den Dämpfer wählen, obwohl das wirklich total egal sein sollte ob der Monteuer jetzt in die Schublade mit den 500er oder die mit den 400er Federn greift...


----------



## Schotterp1ste (22. April 2012)

Bei den Reifen wäre es ja auch egal, da die die Racing Ralphs ja auch haben 
Wie es mit der Größe aussieht, weis ich nicht.

Ich warte noch einen Erfahrungsbericht ab, bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob XC 8.0 oder AM 7.0. Insgesammt gefällt die Ausstatung des AM besser, jedoch ist das XC leichter. Weis eben nicht, ob ich den Federweg des AM 7.0 brauche, wir shreddern hier die Trails runter, sind auch kleine Drops dabei (bis 0.5m Höhe), die ich bisher mit meinem 100mm HT gefahren bin. Dann hats normale Abfahrten (Schotter, Wald und Radweg) dabei. Was mich reizen würde, wären auch mal die Alpen, da schadet Federweg eigentlich nicht. Bin unschlüssig, ist schon ein Haufen Geld, Fehlen ja noch Pedale und ein Tacho dran


----------



## Thorsten81 (22. April 2012)

Bin genau vor der gleichen Wahl gestanden wie du

XC 8.0 oder AM 7.0

Hab mich jetzt für das XC 8.0 entschieden da ich genauso wie du Trails mit nur kleine Drops fahre und den grösseren Federweg eigentlich nicht benötige. 

Ist bei mir nur ne Komfortsache. Es fährt sich vollgefedert einfach angenehmer und wenns mal ruppig wird auch sicherer. 

Meins sollte nächste Woche kommen. Kann dir ja dann berichten obs für deine Ansprüche ausreicht.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (22. April 2012)

Alles klar, über nen kleinen Bericht würde ich mich dann sehr freuen, die Wahl ist keine leichte, auch wenn ich derzeit mehr fürs AM tendiere, weil ich damit auch mal in die Alpen kann und mir die Ausstatung im gesamten nen Tick besser gefällt. Größter Unterschied sind die Bremsen, Laufräder und die SLX Shifter. Jedoch will ich eben nichts ausschließen.

Bei den Abfahrten und Drops merkt man die Nachteile eines HT's schon, mein Kumpel mitm Fully fährt entspannter die Abfahrten und Trails als ich mit dem HT, dabei ist er noch schneller und sicherer unterwegs. Um etwas dran zu bleiben, bremse ich dann auch etwas später als er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten81 (22. April 2012)

Bericht folgt sobald ich es getestet hab.

Bei mir ham gerade die Laufräder ein grossen Anteil zur Entscheidung beigetragen. Mir wäre es auf Dauer zu anstrengend beim meinem Geländeprofil mich permanent mit 2.4 Fat Albert den Berg hochzuschleppen. Klar macht's beim DH wieder mehr Sinn. 

Die Entscheidung ist mir auch nicht leicht gefallen. Aber aufgrund der immer länger werdenden Lieferzeiten bei Canyon hab ich mich zu einer Entscheidung durchgerungen.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (22. April 2012)

Meine Entscheidung folgt bis nächsten Sonntag, ob AM 7.0 oder XC 8.0. 
Ich kenne jemand aus einem anderen Forum, der die beiden probefährt und mir dann seine Eindrücke schildert - das ganze in den Alpen.

Die Reifen wollte ich wenn dann sowieso irgendwann tauschen, wie auf dem HT schwebt mir der Mountainking II und der X-King vor oder wie meine Kumpels Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph, aber das sind Kleinigkeiten, die man im Nachhinein tauschen kann.

Als Student ist die Entscheidung noch etwas schwerer, aber die Aussichten dieses Jahr sind gut


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> So ich bin draußen. Seit Sa früh ist mein FRX endlich dort wo es hingehört. Knapp 6 Monate Warterei. Jetzt die Erlösung!  Mit knapp einer Woche Verspätung ist das gerade noch ok. Insbesondere, da das Rad schon am 11.4. montiert worden ist!
> 
> Bilder gibt es im FRX Thread, in meinem Album oder auch unter meinem Post: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9432027&postcount=1558
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir auf der einen Seite nur zum Bike gratulieren und auf der anderen einen schnellen Austausch wünschen! Schade, dass Sun da was grandios verkackt hat, was Qualitätssicherung angeht!
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich nicht den selbe Fehler haben werde! 
Ist der denn von Anfang an so offensichtlich ? Oder kommt das erst nach den ersten paar Abfahrten ?

Ich bin btw. mit einem Bein auch wieder raus ausm Wartezimmer.
Zumindest meine Pedale (Spank Spike) sollen morgen an DHL übergeben werden.
Dabei sollten gerade die erst in KW 19 kommen...

Mein Playzone soll eigentlich auch diese Woche fertig sein. Aber da ihr ja auch alle locker 2 Wochen warten musstet, befürchte ich das bei mir auch!


----------



## simdiem (22. April 2012)

@ 21XC12
Weißte,  eigentlich hätte ich das gar nicht bemerkt. Aber die Decals fand ich so häßlich, dass ich sie abmachen musste! Und dann kam das darunter zum Vorschein, und ich musste als aller erstes an dich denken! ^^  Das mit dem Tausch, muss ich mal abklären. Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall erst einmal behalten, bis ich meinen anderen LRS habe. Den werde ich morgen bestellen. Erst dann gebe ich den Sun Ringle zu Canyon. 


@ Schotterpiste
Nimm das AM.  Insbesondere wenn du in die Alpen willst. Ich hatte ein AM. War letzten Sommer in Davos / Schweiz ^^ zum MTB.  Super geiles Gebiet, aber selbst mit dem AM hat  die Abfahrt  dort nicht so wirklich viel Freude gemacht. Vorausgesetzt du willst Trails und nicht "Schotterpiste" fahren   Deswegen jetzt das FRX. 
Und außerdem, wenn du beim AM die Gabel absenkst, dann haste ein XC ^^. Lese dir doch mal den "Canyon Nerve XC Tuning Thread", oder so ähnlich heißt er, durch. Sehr oft kannst du da lesen, dass die Leute mehr FW wollen. 

Ah und eine Überlegung solltest du dir vielleicht noch machen. Hast du deine Freude beim Bergauf oder beim Bergab fahren? Bergauf = XC,  Bergab = AM  Heißt nicht, dass das AM schlechter bergauf geht als das XC, aber Gewicht und Geo bla bla .... kennste ja.


Achja, Extrawürste gehen bei Canyon nicht! Klar haben die viele versch. Reifen. Aber die werden in der Menge eingekauft, wie sie auf die entsprechenden Modelle verbaut werden...


@ Bike_Ride
Danke dir!!  Das ist von Anfang an da. Allerdings unter den Decals. Am Felgenstoß, also die Stelle, wo die beiden Felgenenden miteinander verschweißt werden. Und bei mir ist es nur auf einer Felgenseite. Sprich du musst die rechte und die linke Felgenflanke untersuchen!

Lass mal den Kopf nicht hängen. Vielleicht läuft das ja bei dir besser als bei mir. Ruf doch morgen einfach mal an und frage, wie es denn aussieht.


----------



## s1c (22. April 2012)

Hab mir da mal was gebastelt:

http://dennis-wisnia.de/wannkommtdasfahrrad.html


----------



## fibbs (22. April 2012)

Erinnert mich an http://zombocalyp.se/

Da wird abgezählt, wie lang wir noch bis zum allseits bekannten Ende der Welt am 22.12.12 haben ;-)


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. April 2012)

@ Bike_Ride
Danke dir!!  Das ist von Anfang an da. Allerdings unter den Decals. Am Felgenstoß, also die Stelle, wo die beiden Felgenenden miteinander verschweißt werden. Und bei mir ist es nur auf einer Felgenseite. Sprich du musst die rechte und die linke Felgenflanke untersuchen!

Lass mal den Kopf nicht hängen. Vielleicht läuft das ja bei dir besser als bei mir. Ruf doch morgen einfach mal an und frage, wie es denn aussieht. [/quote]

THX für die info!
Da werde ich dann bei der Abholung direkt mal bei sehen. Mal schauen, was die Jungs von Canyon sagen, wenn ich damit direkt wieder ankomme ^^
Aber ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass der Fehler nicht Serie ist. Zu viel negatives Denken machts ja auch nicht besser 

Ich denke das wird morgen meine erste Amtshandlung sein, sobald die Hotline bei denen besetzt ist ^^
Dann muss nur noch der passende Termin zur Abholung noch frei sein und alles könnte so schön sein.... könnte


----------



## Schotterp1ste (22. April 2012)

@simdiem
Danke für deinen Bericht  Ich fahre gerne Trails, auch hier bei uns in der Region. Die Alpen habe ich im Kopf, in wie weit das ganze umgesetzt wird, weis ich noch nicht, kommt auch auf meine Kumpels an. Diese Möglichkeit will ich mir eben nicht verbauen und flexibel bleiben.

Bergauf quälen macht mir ein bissel weniger Spaß als das Bergab shreddern, denke das Gewicht hin oder her, macht den Kohl nicht fett, dafür greift dann der FW... 

Wenn ich die Gabel absenke bin ich auch bei 120mm, sprich fast gleich wie beim XC.
Werde mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## nukular2008 (22. April 2012)

ich wrde auch das AM nehmen, einfach weilmdu dann ein breiteres Einsatzgebiet abdeckst. Für Touren wo du den FW nicht brauchst haste ja immer noch dein HT.

Hat hier eigentlich noch jemand den Link zum Canyon Kalender und könnte nochmal nen screen von der kommenden Woche (KW17) posten? Wäre echt nett


----------



## Wurzelmann (23. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen wäre es ja auch egal, da die die Racing Ralphs ja auch haben
> Wie es mit der Größe aussieht, weis ich nicht.
> 
> Ich warte noch einen Erfahrungsbericht ab, bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob XC 8.0 oder AM 7.0. Insgesammt gefällt die Ausstatung des AM besser, jedoch ist das XC leichter. Weis eben nicht, ob ich den Federweg des AM 7.0 brauche, wir shreddern hier die Trails runter, sind auch kleine Drops dabei (bis 0.5m Höhe), die ich bisher mit meinem 100mm HT gefahren bin. Dann hats normale Abfahrten (Schotter, Wald und Radweg) dabei. Was mich reizen würde, wären auch mal die Alpen, da schadet Federweg eigentlich nicht. Bin unschlüssig, ist schon ein Haufen Geld, Fehlen ja noch Pedale und ein Tacho dran



Genau vor der Entscheidung stand ich vor 3 Jahren auch. 

Ich dachte damals, dass ich den Federweg nicht brauche und habe mir das XC mit Nobbies geholt. Ein Jahr später bin ich dann umgezogen und hatte plötzlich spassigeres Gelände um mich herum und die Alpen waren auch nicht mehr weit. Es dauerte nicht lange und ich hatte Flatpedals, einen 60mm Vorbau und Maxxis 2.25er Advantage/Ardent (im Herbst und Winter Swampthing) auf dem Rad. Gripmäßig ein riesen Schritt nach vorne (insbes. bei Nässe).

Im letzten Jahr habe ich dann den Zwischenschritt übersprungen und mir gleich ein Enduro geholt (XC verkauft) und dicke 2.5er Minions draufgemacht und es nicht bereut, auch in den Alpen nicht. Endlich kann ich alles fahren. Das Mehrgewicht habe ich kaum gemerkt und runter gibt es kaum noch Grenzen. Jetzt habe ich noch eine FRX Bestellung laufen, wobei ich noch nicht schlüssig bin, ob es das Enduro ersetzen oder ergänzen wird.  

Ab Enduroklasse ist in jedem Fall ein zweiter Laufradsatz empfehlenswert, damit man auch mal schnell die leichtlaufenden Reifen für anspruchslosere Touren draufmachen kann (oder im Winter halt die Spikes). 

Was ich damit sagen will, wenn Du zwischen XC und AM schwankst und Spass daran hast, Dich fahrtechnisch weiterzuentwickeln, nicht im Flachland 300km vom nächsten Hügel entfernt wohnst, Drops und Sprünge mitzunehmen und trotzdem noch auf höhere Berge fahren wills, würde ich auf das AM setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. April 2012)

Danke für deine Erfahrungswerte, langsam komme ich der Entscheidung näher


----------



## Bike_Ride (23. April 2012)

Yeeeeehaaaaa Danke Canyon -.-
Jetzt hab ich Gewissheit, dass meine Vorahnung doch wahr wird. 
Diese Woche wirds nichts mitm Bike. Hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert.....

Na Hauptsache die Pedal kommen 2 Wichen früher -.-'


----------



## simdiem (23. April 2012)

Sch***** man.  Was haben sie denn gesagt?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @ 21XC12
> Weißte,  eigentlich hätte ich das gar nicht bemerkt. Aber die Decals fand ich so häßlich, dass ich sie abmachen musste! Und dann kam das darunter zum Vorschein, und ich musste als aller erstes an dich denken! ^^  Das mit dem Tausch, muss ich mal abklären. Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall erst einmal behalten, bis ich meinen anderen LRS habe. Den werde ich morgen bestellen. Erst dann gebe ich den Sun Ringle zu Canyon.



Ja die Decals sind so was von häßlich! Ohne Decals sieht's direkt besser aus! Ich hab keinen zweiten Laufradsatz und werde mir auch erstmal keinen kaufen. Hätte ich die gleiche Option wie du gehabt hätte ich das auch vorgezogen. Ich bekomme diese Woche mein neues Laufrad. Ich bin echt gespannt was sich diesmal hinter dem Aufkleber verbirgt!! Wenn wieder der gleiche Riss hinterm Aufkleber ist dreh ich durch


----------



## nukular2008 (23. April 2012)

Hab grad mal nachgefragt ob mein FRX Rockzone wohl noch diese Woche kommt.
Die Dame am Telefon meinte "Ich sag jetzt erstmal 'ja' " (= alle Parts sind da?) aber sie wollte nochmal in der Montageabteilung nachfragen und mir dann ne Mail schreiben...ich bin gespannt...


----------



## simdiem (23. April 2012)

@21XC12

War der Riss bei dir wirklich nur an einer Felge? Denn bei mir sind beide betroffen. 


@nukular

Sie will dir eine Mail schreiben? Is ja süß  .
Ruf lieber morgen nochmal an!


----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. April 2012)

Ich geselle mich nun auch ins Wartezimmer, angepeilt KW22 von Canyon


----------



## nukular2008 (23. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @nukular
> 
> Sie will dir eine Mail schreiben? Is ja süß  .
> Ruf lieber morgen nochmal an!



bin morgen den ganzen Tag in der Uni, deshalb hab ich auch gesagt per Mail ist besser, weil ich ja nicht weis wann die anrufen 
Ich warte erstmal ab, vielleicht melden die sich ja tatsächlich xD


----------



## Thorsten81 (23. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich nun auch ins Wartezimmer, angepeilt KW22 von Canyon



Was gibt denn jetzt? 

AM oder XC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. April 2012)

Habe mich für mehr Federweg entschieden und das AM 7.0 genommen. Die Entscheidung fiel mir nicht leicht, hab auch ein paar Nächte drüber geschlafen (auch vor dem nachfragen hier) und wollte nun aber Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Die Vorteile im Uphill etc. will ich dem XC 8.0 nicht abschlagen, keines falls, ich sehe die Nachteile, die das AM dort bietet als Training an 

Hab auch nochmal mit meinem Mitfahrer geredet, der ein Corratec XC Fully fährt, er sagt, dass es reichen würde, aber ein bissel mehr schadet nicht, weil er mich und meinen Fahrstil kennt.


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2012)

Glückwunsch 

bin auch mal vom Hardtail auf ein AM umgestiegen .. völlig nues Fahrgefühl   .. mittlerweile mit der groben Kiste noch ne Ecke stärker *g*


----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. April 2012)

Thx, kostet mich nun auch genug, Tacho und Pedale kamen ja noch dazu 

Bin mal auf das Feeling gespannt, das HT bockt nach wie vor, aber manchmal stößt es eben auch an seine Grenzen, kennt ihr ja selbst.


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2012)

Jo  .. dennoch würd ich mein Fully so schnell nicht wieder hergeben wollen *g*


----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Jo  .. dennoch würd ich mein Fully so schnell nicht wieder hergeben wollen *g*


Ich denke, dass ich das Fully auch noch lieben lernen werde, spätestens nach dem ersten ruppigen Trail, 3km nach der Haustür


----------



## Bike_Ride (23. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sch***** man.  Was haben sie denn gesagt?



Die nette Dame am Telefon meinte, dass mein Bike noch nicht zusammengebaut ist und das auch noch nicht begonnen wurde.
Dann hab ich sie nach ihrer Einschätzung gefragt und da meinte sie nur, wenns morgen (Dienstag) zusammengebaut würde, käme es danach 2 Tage in Kommission. Dann bekomm ich ne Mail, woraufhin die kommenden zwei Tage der Kalender erstmal gesperrt ist. Und nen Termin für Freitag/Samstag/Montag sähe schlecht aus, da der Kalender wohl sehr voll wäre. 
Naja das ist mir jetzt aber auch egal. Ich hab das Bike abbestellt! 
Hab nämlich ein Flashzone in M im Outlet gefunden, was sofort verfügbar ist  
Ok, ich hoffe zumindest, dass es schneller da ist, als das Playzone, weil das ja schon aufgebaut ist. 
Dann hab ich auch die eigentliche Größe M, die ich zu beginn als vermeintliches S gefahren bin. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Käufer für die Fox40 finden. Weil die muss ich aus Kostengründen leider definitiv verkaufen! 
Falls also einer von euch Interesse hat, einfach melden 
Selbes gilt für den Spike Lenker und Vorbau.....

@Nukular
Wirklich, ruf lieber selbst an!
Ich hatte auch schon um den ein oder anderen Rückruf gebeten...

@All 
Ein Playzone in Größe S ist dann wieder frei.
Denke morgen sollte die HP aktualisiert sein bei Canyon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (23. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> wenns morgen (Dienstag) zusammengebaut würde, käme es danach 2 Tage in Kommission. Dann bekomm ich ne Mail, woraufhin die kommenden zwei Tage der Kalender erstmal gesperrt ist. Und nen Termin für Freitag/Samstag/Montag sähe schlecht aus, da der Kalender wohl sehr voll wäre.



Du kannst einem aber auch die letzte Hoffung nehmen 
Kannst du natürlich nix für, aber schade ists trotzdem...dann wirds bei mir wohl frühestens Freitag in einer Woche was mit der Abholung...


----------



## simdiem (23. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Die nette Dame am Telefon meinte, dass mein Bike noch nicht zusammengebaut ist und das auch noch nicht begonnen wurde.
> Dann hab ich sie nach ihrer Einschätzung gefragt und da meinte sie nur, wenns morgen (Dienstag) zusammengebaut würde, käme es danach 2 Tage in Kommission. Dann bekomm ich ne Mail, woraufhin die kommenden zwei Tage der Kalender erstmal gesperrt ist. Und nen Termin für Freitag/Samstag/Montag sähe schlecht aus, da der Kalender wohl sehr voll wäre.
> Naja das ist mir jetzt aber auch egal. Ich hab das Bike abbestellt!
> Hab nämlich ein Flashzone in M im Outlet gefunden, was sofort verfügbar ist
> ...




Mensch, das ist ja mal eine Story !! Ist das Flashzone ein Ausstellungsstück gewesen? Vielleicht bin ich das ja im Oktober auch schon gefahren . Wenns ein Ausstellungsstück ist, dann prüfe, ob sich die Track-Flip Schalen von Hand rausnehmen lassen!!


@nukular

Dann hoffe ich für dich mal nur das Beste. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... kennste ja sicherlich 


Bzgl. meiner Laufrad Reklamation. Hatte am Sonntag Abend ne Mail hingeschickt. Bisher kam noch keine Antwort. Ich sehe, die Sache läuft


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Du kannst einem aber auch die letzte Hoffung nehmen
> Kannst du natürlich nix für, aber schade ists trotzdem...dann wirds bei mir wohl frühestens Freitag in einer Woche was mit der Abholung...



Oh, ich Gefühlstrampel....Sorry!
Bei dem Rockzone siehts bestimmt anders aus! 
Die Dame bei dir am Telefon hat dir ja auch gesagt, dass es gut aussieht!

@simdiem

Ja das ist in der tat ne Nummer ^^ 
Ist ja auch erstmal ne ganze Menge Geld die ich in die Hand nehme.
Meine Eltern haben mich auch angeguckt, als ob ich sie nich mehr alle hätte  
Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Ausstellungsstück ist. Laut dem Mitarbeiter am Telefon nicht, denn er sagt das selbe, wie das was auf der Seite steht:

_"Räder und Rahmensets dieser Kategorie sind  ungefahrene Neuräder, die  minimale  Farbabweichungen, Kratzer oder Lackschäden  aufweisen können.  Es sind in der  Regel nicht alle  Punkte erfüllt (ein Rad wird auch dann  in dieser Kategorie eingestuft  wenn beispielsweise die orange Linie  auf  dem Oberrohr nicht den  Qualitätsansprüchen von  Canyon genügt, es  sonst aber vollkommen in Ordnung  ist). Wie auf alle Outlet- Räder geben  wir auf Räder dieser Kategorie die volle  Garantie wie bei einem  aktuellen  Serienrad.  Außerdem werden die Räder von  unserer   Meisterwerkstatt aufgebaut, geprüft und  gegebenenfalls instand gesetzt."_

Auf meine Frage hin, ob es sich nur um den Fehler handelt, der auf den Bildern angehägt ist (kleiner Kratzer am Lenker, den ich sowieso wechsel ^^) sagte er, dass es sich tatsächlich nur darum handelt. 
Ein bisschen verwundert bin ich schon darüber. Zumal das Bike dadurch 100 billiger ist. Und der Lenker selbst kostet ja nichtmals 100.... 
Wundern würde es mich aber nicht, wenns ein Ausstellungsstück ist. Aber das werde ich ja an der Kettenstrebe recht schnell feststellen bei der Abholung! 


Sonntag ne Mail und immernoch keine Antwort ?
Nukular, überleg dir das nochmal und ruf lieber an (;


----------



## hota666 (24. April 2012)

Sooo, dann Reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein!
Hab mir ein Trailflow in stealth (M) bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich warten muss.
Hab da auch gleich mal ne Frage zu. Auf der CAnyon HP steht bei der Lieferzeit KW22, auf der Bestellbestätigung steht aber geplantes Lieferdatum KW19. Das wäre natürlich super, aber wie ernst kann ich das nehmen. Oder schreiben die einfach pauschal irgendwas dahin. 
Dann hab ich noch ne Frage: Hab zusätzlich noch Pedale und ne Reverb bestellt. Die werden doch von denen direkt montiert oder?


----------



## s1c (24. April 2012)

Hachja, ich hoffe dass ich solche Probleme nicht bekommen werde. Drückt mir bitte die Daumen dass wenigstens einer mal alles total unkompliziert abgewickelt bekommt...


----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @21XC12
> 
> War der Riss bei dir wirklich nur an einer Felge?



Mach mir keine Angst!! Wenn wieder der gleiche Produktionsfehler vorliegt bekomme ich einen Anfall! Dann fahre ich persönlich nach Koblenz! Mich würde mittlerweile interessieren wie hoch die Dunkelziffer ist! Sun-Ringle kommt mir schon nicht mehr ins Haus! Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass solch mangelhafte Ware bei der Qualitätskontrolle nicht ausgemustert wird!


----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

@ bike-ride

Dann hoffe ich, dass dein Bike so sein wird, wie du es dir vorstellst! 

@21XC12

Was ich meinte ist, ob du nur ein Laufrad bei Canyon eingeschickt hast, oder beide. Sprich, hatten beide den Fehler, oder nur eins ?


----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2012)

Schon klar!  War nur ein Rad!


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. April 2012)

Joa im Endeffekt kanns ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm werden. 
Kitschen in die Kettenstrebe kommen so oder so rein. 

Ich hatte allerdings gerade eben nochmal ein Telefonat mit einem sehr netten Mitarbeiter, der mich sogar zurÃ¼ck gerufen hat!, und mir in der tat auch nochmal bestÃ¤tigt hat, dass es nur der Lenker ist. 
Der Grund des Anrufs war, dass heute morgen der Preis aufeinmal um weitere 100â¬ gesenkt wurde auf 3399â¬. Und ich wissen wollte, ob das fÃ¼r mich gilt, weil das  bestellte Bike immernoch im Outlet zu finden war.

Naja jetzt hab ich nen Flashzone mit nem kleinen Kratzer im Lenker fÃ¼r 3399â¬. Wenns so bleibt, freu ich mich natÃ¼rlich wie ein Kind zu Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen.
Bevor ich das allerdings tu, warte ich definitiv bis zu Abholung XD


FÃ¼r euch hoffe ich, dass es kein Serienfehler ist. So schlecht kann eigentlich wirklich kein Hersteller sein! Also Kopf hoch! Canyon wird euch schon ne ganze Felge bringen!


----------



## Schotterp1ste (24. April 2012)

Heute Morgen hab ich die Bestellbestätigung bekommen, KW22 wird vorraussichlich angegeben.
Geht ja noch ne halbe Ewigkeit 

Klasse finde ich auch, dass man sich mit der Überweisung bis 2 Wochen vor der geplanten Lieferung Zeit lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatal_error (24. April 2012)

Bei dem anderen Flashzone in "L" ist der Preis gerade wieder auf 3.499â¬ rauf was machen die da??? 

Bei deinem war die Stelle echt richtig klein. Wenn sonst nix ist 

Ich muss noch fast 10 Wochen auf mein Rad warten


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. April 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Bei dem anderen Flashzone in "L" ist der Preis gerade wieder auf 3.499 rauf was machen die da???
> 
> Bei deinem war die Stelle echt richtig klein. Wenn sonst nix ist
> 
> Ich muss noch fast 10 Wochen auf mein Rad warten




XDDD Was ist denn da los ?
Naja soll mir egal sein, solange ich meins für 3399 bekomm und es wirklich nur der Kratzer am Lenker ist  Erstens würden eh noch mehr Kratzer rein kommen und zweitens wird der eh gewechselt ^^

Durchalten! Das schaffst du. Es wird sich lohnen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. April 2012)

So ich nehm dann auch mal Platz. KW 21 wird hoffentlich mein Strive abholbereit sein.


----------



## nukular2008 (24. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Nukular, überleg dir das nochmal und ruf lieber an (;



Ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt, mir antworten die, muss also an euch liegen 



> bla bla bla
> 
> Wir möchten Sie über den aktuellen Status ihrer Bestellung Informieren. Sie erhalten den Link für die Terminvereinbarung voraussichtlich Ende der kommenden Woche.
> Über diesen Link können Sie sich dann Ihren Wunschtermin buchen.
> ...



schade...
ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass die vom worst case ausgegangen sind und die mail vll doch schon anfang nächster Woche kommt.

Laut der Auskunft dauert die Kommissionierung ja 2 Tage, aber bei einigen hier ging das doch auch deutlich schneller.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2012)

Warte noch auf ein neues Laufrad, da meines ja am Stoß beschädigt war!

Mal 'ne Frage an alle Wartenden: "Ich will nicht den  an die Wand malen, aber theoretisch wäre es möglich, dass sich hinter dem Decal des von Canyon getauschten Laufrades, welches mir morgen zugestellt wird wieder der gleiche Riss vorfindet. Da bei simdiem beide Laufräder betroffen sind bin ich etwas skeptisch. Ich frage mich wieviele Laufräder so übers Band gelaufen sind!? Wie würdet Ihr reagieren, wenn das neue Rad wieder genau so aussieht?"

a) Ruhe bewahren, einfach nochmal einsenden
b) Geschäftsleitung kontaktieren
c) persönlich vorbeifahren, wenn es die Entfernung zulässt oder
d) defektes Laufrad behalten


----------



## jaamaa (24. April 2012)

Gute Frage... 
Ich persönlich würde die Decals drauf lassen und schon mal für neue LR sparen. Aber wahrscheinlich juckt's im Fingernagel, der alles abkratzen möchte, um zu sehen was sich dahinter verbirgt 

Nee... warte es erstmal ab. Positiv denken!


----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2012)

Die Decals sehen einfach zum :kotz: aus!!! Ohne Decals sehen die Teile echt  aus!


----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

Also wenn du die Decals nicht abmachst, um zu überprüfen, ob das neue Laufrad fehlerfrei ist, dann wärst du ja schön blöd. 

Aber weil du ja nicht blöd bist, machste sie ab und schaust nach . 

Du hast ein Recht auf eine Ware frei von Sach-oder Rechtsmängel Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB) §433 Absatz 1 Satz 2

Wenn das getauschte Laufrad wieder beschädigt ist, dann rufste an und holst dir einen Rückholschein. BGB §439 Absatz 1 und 2

Wenn dann dein 3. Laufrad (2. Nachbesserungsversuch) immer noch beschädigt ist, gilt der Versuch der Nachbesserung als fehlgeschlagen. §440 Satz 2

Dann hast du §437 die Wahl,

vom Vertrag zurückzutreten (blöde Idee, willst dein Bike ja behalten),

oder Schadensersatz zu verlangen (wird wahrscheinlich schwierig sein den durchzusetzen, weil welcher Schaden ist dir entstanden..),

oder Minderung zu verlangen §441 (in dem Fall wahrscheinlich das sinnvollste). In dem Fall würde ich dir §441 Absatz 3 Satz 1&2 ans Herz legen. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. April 2012)

@21XC12

Also, sofern morgen wieder nen defektes Laufrad zu dir kommt, dann würde  ich nochmal da anrufen und denen relativ deutlich machen, dass du damit  unzufrieden bist. Das kann man ja durchaus sachlich machen.
Ich kann dir noch den Tipp geben, dir auch immer die Namen  aufzuschreiben, mit wem du telefoniert hast. Und am besten nochmal nach  dem Namen fragen. Dann merken die Supportmitarbeiter auch, wie wichtig  dir das ist. So kannst du dann, sofern es irgendwann mal an eine "höhere  Abteilung" geht, zumindest grob sagen, was du wann zugesagt bekommen  hast und von wem.

Im Endeffekt kann aber weder Canyon noch einer der Mitarbeiter dafür. So  traurig das auch ist. Daher hilft dir natürlich auch Freundlichkeit.  Denn jeder Supportmitarbeiter kümmert sich lieber schnell um freundliche  Kunden, als um welche, die nur meckern und unfreundlich sind. 
Ich weiß wovon ich reden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







So, da meine Pedale heute gekommen sind, ist eigentlich alles vollständig, was noch verändert wird am Flashzone:



Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht so recht, ob ich die Saint wirklich dran  schraube oder sie lieber verkaufe. Eigentlich sollte die E.13 ja besser  sein. Und leichter ist sie sowieso...


Und für alle, die auch noch warten müssen, genau so wie ich, vllt eine  kleine Aufmunterung ^^ meine Freundin hatte gestern nichts besseres zu  tun:




Ist auch noch in größer vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

Schicke Bauteile hast du da 


Kleine Anmerkung:
Mein Beitrag sollte nicht als Vorlage für eine unfreundliche Kommunikation mit Canyon dienen. Er sollte lediglich aufzeigen, welche Rechte er hat. Nur für den Fall der Fälle und weil er ja nicht wusste, was er machen soll, wenn das Laufrad wieder mangelhaft ist.


----------



## Thorsten81 (25. April 2012)

Kurzes Update --> XC 8.0 

Sehr geehrter Kunde,
das DHL Paket MTB mit der Sendungsnummer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx werden wir voraussichtlich am 25.04.2012 zustellen.

Hat jetzt von Neuwied bis Lahr 4 Tage gedauert


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schicke Bauteile hast du da
> 
> 
> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Mein Beitrag sollte nicht als Vorlage für eine unfreundliche Kommunikation mit Canyon dienen. Er sollte lediglich aufzeigen, welche Rechte er hat. Nur für den Fall der Fälle und weil er ja nicht wusste, was er machen soll, wenn das Laufrad wieder mangelhaft ist.



Danke! Ich hab mich jetzt auch für die E.13 aus dem Flashzone entscheiden. 
Falls also einer Interesse an einer Saint Kurbel in 170mm hat, bei mir melden! (; 
Eigentlich wollte ich, ähnlich wie dia-mandt, recht weit vom Serienbike weg. Da es aber jetzt doch ein Flashzone wird, hab ich nicht viel Spielraum....


So hab ich deinen Post auch nicht verstanden. Ich hatte den eh erst gelesen, als meiner schon geschrieben war.
Das ist sogar nen ziemlich guter Tipp!


----------



## Andreas89 (25. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

vor 4 Wochen habe ich ein NERVE XC 8.0 in deep black ano white bestellt. Liefertermin KW 19 

Heute kam die Mail von Canyon:
___________________________

Sehr geehrte/er Andreas Beil,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL.
_____________________________________________________

 ... also ganze 2 Wochen vor urprünglichem Liefertermin!  Sehr schön


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## nukular2008 (25. April 2012)

Nicht das ich dir oder irgendwem sonst den früheren Liefertermin missgönnen würde, aber warum baut Canyon Bikes zusammen die noch gar nicht fällig sind, während andere, wo der Liefertmin schon erreicht wurde, noch auf ihr Bike warten müssen?


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. April 2012)

Das hab ich mich auch schon des öfteren gefragt! 
Ruf doch mal an und frag. Die Aussage würde mich auch interessieren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas89 (25. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich dir oder irgendwem sonst den früheren Liefertermin missgönnen würde, aber warum baut Canyon Bikes zusammen die noch gar nicht fällig sind, während andere, wo der Liefertmin schon erreicht wurde, noch auf ihr Bike warten müssen?


 
Bei uns im Unternehmen läuft es auch so. Teilweise kommen Bauteile von Zulieferern nunmal eher an,
dann kann schon mit der Produktion/Zusammenbau begonnen werden und der Kunde bekommt das Produkt eher als ursprünglich geplant. 
Bei anderen Produkten wird die Regellieferzeit vom Lieferanten nicht eingehalten und wir müssen daher
unseren Endkunden einen neuen, späteren Termin mitteilen.
Es würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen nichts zu tun und nur zu warten bis der bereits fällige Auftrag bearbeitet werden kann,
während andere Kunden schon längst (eher als geplant) ihre Ware bekommen könnten.


----------



## hota666 (25. April 2012)

Da meine Frage wohl irgendwie untergegangen zu sein scheint, stell ich sie einfach nochmal.
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Torque Trailflow bestellt. Im Internet stand als Lieferdatum KW22 und auf der Bestellbestätigung geplanter Liefertermin KW19, also in 2 Wochen. Wollte wissen ob das möglich sein kann. Oder meint ihr, dass ist ein Fehler und ich sollte mich lieber mal auf die 22KW oder später einstellen?


----------



## visualex (25. April 2012)

hota666 schrieb:


> Da meine Frage wohl irgendwie untergegangen zu sein scheint, stell ich sie einfach nochmal.
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Torque Trailflow bestellt. Im Internet stand als Lieferdatum KW22 und auf der Bestellbestätigung geplanter Liefertermin KW19, also in 2 Wochen. Wollte wissen ob das möglich sein kann. Oder meint ihr, dass ist ein Fehler und ich sollte mich lieber mal auf die 22KW oder später einstellen?




Stell dich mal lieber auf KW22 oder später ein. Bei Canyon wird jeder Auftrag von Hand freigegeben. Ein Mitarbeiter kontrolliert noch einmal alles bevor es ein echter Auftrag wird. Die Lieferzeitangaben sind also nicht mit dem Bestellformular direkt gekoppelt. Wenn aus der Charge KW19 noch ein Rad verfügbar war und jemand kurz vor dir seine Bestellung abgeschickt hat, hast du leider Pech gehabt. 

Meins sollte eigentlich in KW17 fertig sein (ursprünglich sogar KW11), die Mail mit dem Abholungsterminvereinbarungslink wird wahrscheinlich aber erst Ende KW18 verschickt. Also mit Glück hab ich das Rad in KW19. Bin gerade ein bisschen sauer auf Canyon.


----------



## hota666 (25. April 2012)

Oh mann...ich hab befürchtet, dass jemand sowas sagt! 
Naja, so kann ich wenigstens lernen mich in Geduld zu üben.

An deiner Stelle wäre ich auch ein wenig angepisst...aber naja, im Grunde weis man ja vorher worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## andreasweiland (25. April 2012)

Ich habe mir ein Torque Trailflow in stealth bestellt, angegeben war die Woche 22. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich es dann abholen kann


----------



## nukular2008 (25. April 2012)

Ich hatte ursprünglich auch mal Kw25 auf der Bestellbestätigung stehen. Hab dann aber ein paar Tage später noch eine mit KW17 bekommen. Also der frühere Termin kann schon stimmen. Canyon hat wahrscheinlich auch KW19 angepeilt für dein Bike, aber ob sie den Termin halten können ist dann ja wieder ne andere Frage.
Bei mir wirds wohl auch erst KW19 statt 17...genau wie bei visualex ein Rockzone.

@Andreas: Stimmt natürlich, bevor die Schrauber doof rumsitzen sollten sie schonmal andere Aufträge bearbeiten. Ich hatte die Aussage der Canyon Mitarbeiterin nur so interpretiert, dass die Parts für mein Bike schon da sind, vielleicht ist das ja gar nicht der Fall.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (25. April 2012)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich noch ne Mail wegen dem AM 7.0 bekomme, vllt. gehts ja auch schneller^^

@andreas
Vielleicht haben andere ihr Bike noch nicht bezahlt und Du wurdest vorgezogen, weil es gerade möglich war. Nach der Bestellung muss man die Kohle ja nicht gleich überweisen, in der Mail steht, spätestens 2 Wochen vor dem geplanten Liefertermin.


----------



## hota666 (25. April 2012)

@andreasweiland: Genau das gleiche hab ich auch bestellt--> Trailflow stealth Größe M. Auch zur Abholung. Was steht denn bei dir auf der Bestellbestätigung?


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2012)

Bin dann wieder weg hier!  Mein Laufrad ist heute gekommen!!
*
Mein Urlaub ist gerettet! * 

*VIELEN, VIELEN DANK HERR NIELS WAHL* 

Herr Wahl hat sich sehr dafür eingesetzt, dass der Tausch meines Laufrades noch vor Urlaubsantritt über die Bühne geht! Dafür verdient er ein ganz großes Lob!!! Danke auch an Frau K. Weber und A. Frau Lehmann. Ihr wart stets freundlich und kompetent. Von diesen Menschen könnte sich so mancher Mitarbeiter bei CANYON eine Scheibe abschneiden!!! 

Eine winzige Kerbe am Stoß hat das Neue auch, aber damit kann ich locker leben!!!





Der Begleitschein des Paketes war etwas Fade und lautete etwa so:

"... es handelt sich jedoch um einen Vorabtausch und keine Gewährleistungsanerkennung im rechtlichen Sinne. Die Anerkennung Ihres Gewährleistungsantrages kann erst nach Prüfung durch den Hersteller erfolgen. Sollte die Prüfung des Herstellers jedoch ein *Fremdverschulden *als Ursache feststellen, ... schönen Urlaub... Mit freundlichen (?) Grüßen..."


----------



## andreasweiland (25. April 2012)

@hota666: Meines ist auch größe M ^^ Da steht nix besonderes drinnen, nur meine Angaben zur Bestellung und dass ich ne Nachricht bekomme, wenn das gute Stück abgeholt werden kann. usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (25. April 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach passenden Pedalen auf diese hier gestoßen und frage mich jetzt, ob der Farbton zu dem des Trailflow in stealth passt??


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Eine winzige Kerbe am Stoß hat das Neue auch, aber damit kann ich locker leben!!!
> 
> 
> Der Begleitschein des Paketes war etwas Fade und lautete etwa so:
> ...



Wenn du mit der kleinen Kerbe leben kannst, dann ist ja wieder alles gut 

Das Begleitschreiben ist ja wohl absolut der Witz des Tages


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. April 2012)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach passenden Pedalen auf diese hier gestoßen und frage mich jetzt, ob der Farbton zu dem des Trailflow in stealth passt??



Das Pedal passt zu keinem Rad. Ich habe noch nichts Gutes über Pedale von den Kranken Brüdern gelesen.


----------



## andreasweiland (25. April 2012)

@Wurzelmann: Welche Pedale kann man denn empfehlen? Ich wollte aber keine 100â¬ ausgeben... taugen welche von Nukeproof was?


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

Schau dir doch mal die an. Super Grip, leicht und günstig. Wenn du Zeit hast, dann kannste sie auch aus Hong Kong kommen lassen. Hat bei mir prima geklappt, aber auch ein paar wochen gedauert!

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...13&_nkw=wellgo+mg+1&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Gruß Simon


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2012)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> @Wurzelmann: Welche Pedale kann man denn empfehlen? Ich wollte aber keine 100 ausgeben... taugen welche von Nukeproof was?



Hatte die Electron montiert ...  hatten mir zu wenig Grip dank mittig erhobener Achse ...die Neutron schauen besser konstruiert aus .. 

NC17 Studpin III pro fahre ich gerade .. die empfinde ich als richtig gut .. leicht und griffig


----------



## andreasweiland (25. April 2012)

Die Nukeproof Neutron wÃ¤ren ne Option fÃ¼r 64â¬ ^^


----------



## Thorsten81 (25. April 2012)

So ich bin dann mal weg...






Hoffe bei euch gehts nicht mehr so lange


----------



## hota666 (26. April 2012)

@andreas weiland: Ich hab mir die Spank Spike in blau dazu bestellt. Denke, die müssten von der Optik und der Farbe her sehr gut zum Trailflow passen. Und ne Reverb hab ich mir auch noch gegönnt. Bei deiner Bestellbestätigung wollte ich eigentlich nur wissen, was als geplantes Lieferdatum steht (erste Seite/Mitte). Und wann hast du bestellt?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/04/spank-spike-pedal-ahrbericht/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (26. April 2012)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> @Wurzelmann: Welche Pedale kann man denn empfehlen? Ich wollte aber keine 100 ausgeben... taugen welche von Nukeproof was?



Das ist ein Glaubenskrieg, insbesondere was die Lager angeht.

Mit den Shimano MX30 (Eur45 und weniger) kann man nichts falsch machen. Sind aber recht dick und nicht leicht nach heutigem Standard. Halten aber ewig, insbesondere die Lagerung, die bei den meisten anderen Pedalen ein echtes Problem ist.

Die Wellgos sind für das Preissegment auch top. NC17 verkauft die unter eigenem Namen für deutlich mehr. 

Viele Pedale sind einfach zu teuer für das was sie bieten. 

Du musst einfach mal ein paar Threads zu diesem Thema durchlesen. Z.B. im Liteville Forum wir über jedes Anbauteil gerne und lang diskutiert (siehe Syntace No9 Pedal).


----------



## hota666 (26. April 2012)

Die Spank Spike kosten wenn man die direkt mit dem Bike bestellt 84,95 Euro. Finde den Preis ok, da sie echt angenehm und schick sind. Aber das ist ja immer irgendwie Geschmackssache. Die Shimano wären mir zu schwer und zu klobig. Bei nem BigBike ok, aber nich an nem Enduro...da sind die Spikes schon gerenzwertig was das Gewicht angeht.


----------



## Caspar720 (26. April 2012)

Hat jemand mit einem Torque Flashzone und Liefertermin KW 17 schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen? 
Der nette Kollege an der Hotline konnte mir leider keine Auskunft darüber geben ob der angegebene Liefertermin gehalten werden kann


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. April 2012)

hota666 schrieb:


> Die Spank Spike kosten wenn man die direkt mit dem Bike bestellt 84,95 Euro. Finde den Preis ok, da sie echt angenehm und schick sind. Aber das ist ja immer irgendwie Geschmackssache. Die Shimano wären mir zu schwer und zu klobig. Bei nem BigBike ok, aber nich an nem Enduro...da sind die Spikes schon gerenzwertig was das Gewicht angeht.



Bei mir steht halt Lagerqualität, Grip und Haltbarkeit vor allem anderen. Das kriege ich für um die Eur 40 (habe ich nicht gesagt es ist ein Glaubenskrieg ).

Wenn jetzt noch flach und leicht ohne Zugeständnisse bei den anderen Punkten dazukommt, zahle ich auch Eur100, aber das Pedal suche ich noch. 

Warum ich auf dem Enduro weniger Pedal brauche, als auf einem DH Bike ist mir aber nicht ganz klar. Die Lagerung ist beim Enduro umso wichtiger und wenn ich damit den Berg runterbrenne, wirft es mich leichter vom Pedal als eine DH Sänfte.


----------



## hota666 (26. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Warum ich auf dem Enduro weniger Pedal brauche, als auf einem DH Bike ist mir aber nicht ganz klar.



Weil man mit einem Enduro auch noch gediegen bergauf strampeln möchte und da dann doch eher aufs Gewicht achtet. Aber wie du schon sagtest...es ist ein Glaubenskrieg. Hast du dir mal den Testbericht den ich oben verlinkt habe durchgelesen....scheinen zumindest genug halt zu haben.


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. April 2012)

hota666 schrieb:


> Weil man mit einem Enduro auch noch gediegen bergauf strampeln möchte und da dann doch eher aufs Gewicht achtet. Aber wie du schon sagtest...es ist ein Glaubenskrieg. Hast du dir mal den Testbericht den ich oben verlinkt habe durchgelesen....scheinen zumindest genug halt zu haben.



Keine Frage, das Pedal gefällt mir auch und am Gripp würde ich auch nicht zweifeln. Aber zu den wirklich leichten Vertretern der Zunft zählt es jetzt auch nicht gerade. Lagerqualität muss man eben abwarten, das lasse ich andere testen . Aber geschenkt würde ich es sofort nehmen (vielleicht ließt meine Frau hier mit ).

Ich bin mir halt sicher, schlechte Lager merkt man auf langen Bergaufpassagen (und ich fahre mit meinem Enduro auch 1500hm am Stück) mehr als 100g. Bei was man auf Optik unbedingt achten sollte, ist der Vorbau. Den schaue ich mir bei so einer Alpenauffahrt ja stundenlang an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (26. April 2012)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Torque Trailflow in stealth bestellt, angegeben war die Woche 22.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass ich es dann abholen kann



@hota666: Das habe ich ja schon erwähnt gehabt ^^ und bestellt habe ich am 22.04.12 ... Die Spike wollte ich anfangs auch, aber ich dachte mir, dass es noch günstigere Alternativen gibt...


----------



## hota666 (26. April 2012)

Achso...ich dachte das KW22 bezog sich auf die Angabe im I-Net.
Hab auch am 22.04. bestellt, aber bei mir steht halt KW 19. Deswegen hab ich mich ein wenig gewundert. Naja, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und bekomm das Teil früher. Ansonsten heißts warten.


----------



## andreasweiland (26. April 2012)

sowohl als auch... bei war im i-net und in der Bestätigung die 22. KW angegeben...


----------



## hota666 (26. April 2012)

Mmmmh, ok! Dann weiß ich Bescheidd!
Danke!


----------



## visualex (27. April 2012)

Die ersten Tröpple sind schon in der Buchse:

... "zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen." ...

Wie lange hat es denn bei euch so gedauert bis die zweite Mail mit dem Link zu den Abholterminen kam?


----------



## el-loco (27. April 2012)

bei mir einen Tag


----------



## nukular2008 (27. April 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Die ersten Tröpple sind schon in der Buchse:
> 
> ... "zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen." ...
> 
> Wie lange hat es denn bei euch so gedauert bis die zweite Mail mit dem Link zu den Abholterminen kam?



dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass mein rockzone direkt danach gebaut wird ^^


----------



## Andreas89 (27. April 2012)

Andreas89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> vor 4 Wochen habe ich ein NERVE XC 8.0 in deep black ano white bestellt. Liefertermin KW 19
> 
> ...



Bin auch raus. Nerve XC 8.0 ist heute angekommen, perfekt zum Wochenende. Danke Canyon


----------



## belphegore (28. April 2012)

So, ich gesell mich mal dazu.  
Nerve XC 9.0 (XS) am 20.4. bestellt. Sollte sofort lieferbar sein, aber auf der Vorausrechnung stand dann voraussichtlich 19. Woche.
Am 26.4. Mail gekommen, das meine Zahlung angekommen sei (etwas länger gedauert, weil ich im nachhinein noch etwas dazu bestellt hatte) und die weitere Bearbeitung in Kürze erfolgt


----------



## visualex (28. April 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Die ersten Tröpple sind schon in der Buchse:
> 
> ... "zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen." ...
> 
> Wie lange hat es denn bei euch so gedauert bis die zweite Mail mit dem Link zu den Abholterminen kam?



Neun Tage noch, dann bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (28. April 2012)

Boah, die rechnen pro Abholer eine dreiviertel Stunde ein? Nehmen sich ja mehr Zeit als jeder Arzt heutzutage


----------



## Mithras (28. April 2012)

bekommen auch unwesentlich mehr Geld pro Patient als jeder Arzt


----------



## andreasweiland (28. April 2012)

Warum kann man sein Bike eigentlich nicht einfach abholen, wenn es fertig ist? das würde keine 10 Minuten dauern. Was machen die die ganzen 45 Minuten lang? Bekomme ich da alles eingestellt oder was?


----------



## belphegore (28. April 2012)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## nukular2008 (28. April 2012)

Man bekommt noch ne komplette Einweisung und Grund-Eingestellt wird das Bike wohl auch noch.
Vor allem für Neulinge ist das viel besser als wenn sie einem nur das Bike hinstellen und ihr Geld kassieren.
Wenn man die Einweisung nicht will, weil man eh schon alles weis kann man das aber sicher auch sagen und sein Bike dann direkt mitnehmen


----------



## Mithras (28. April 2012)

Is aber ne schöne Sache ..


----------



## s1c (29. April 2012)

Noch 21 Tage und nun in schön:

http://dennis-wisnia.de/Fahrrad/


----------



## Starski (29. April 2012)

Servas...
Ich habe ein Torque FRX Speedzone Gr. L in Bestelleung mit vorraussichtlicher Lieferung KW 20...da ich aber lieber das Playzone hätte, suche ich jemanden der eventuell mit mir tauschen würde!
Gibts Interessenten? ...sonst würde ich den Auftrag stornieren.


----------



## Schibbie (29. April 2012)

So ich warten dann mal auf das Strive ES 9.0 anscheinend KW 19. Da bin ich mal gespannt, weil mein Nerve XC geht morgen in die Werkstatt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brinsen (30. April 2012)

So... meiner Freundin das Yellowstone 5.0 W bestellt. KW 27... noch soo lang...


----------



## Bike_Ride (30. April 2012)

Es ist ja echt verblüffend wie man es einfach schafft, ein FERTIGES Bike innerhalb einer Woche nicht in den verschissenen Versand zu bringen.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man mir noch nichtmal eine Info geben kann, wann es denn ungefähr weg geht. 
Letzte Woche war man sich noch gaaaaaanz sicher, dass das Bike spätestens Freitag raus geht. Top Sache! Aber 10 verschiedene Meinungen von 5 Mitarbeitern bin ich ja schon fast irgendwie gewohnt.
Noch bevor ich das Fahrrad überhaupt habe, bin ich mir jetzt schon fast sicher, dass es mein erstes und letztes Canyon ist. Schade nur, dass die so viele Kunden haben, dass sie das eher garnicht tangiert....


----------



## belphegore (30. April 2012)

Eine sehr freudige Nachricht bekommen:



			
				Canyon 10:20 Uhr schrieb:
			
		

> Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. ...



Dann sollte es ja noch dieser Woche ankommen 

@Bike Ride
Du solltest Dich bei Canyon direkt ausheulen.

edit:
Ich überlas das man Dir sagte das es fertig sein soll, frag mal rein rethorisch nach wann Du es Dir abholen könntest, wenn... 
Die Antwort würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Schibbie (30. April 2012)

Naja ich hatte letztes Jahr meins sogar 2 Wochen früher als geplant. Da kannst du dir zwar jetzt nicht mal ein Eis von kaufen, aber fahr mal in Berlin mit der S-Bahn oder versuch mal bei KabelBW deinen Vertrag zu ändern... Da hast du mehr Spaß dabei ;-) Ich hab meins dieses mal per Nachnahme bestellt, da sind die erfahrungsgemäß etwas flotter unterwegs. Was ist deine Zahlungsart?


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

@ Bike Ride:

^^ , ******* man, ich weiß ganz genau wie du dich fühlst... 

Das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9424823&postcount=697

Es hilft nur weiter anrufen und fragen, wann es geliefert wird, weil du letzte Woche bla bla bla und die Woche davor bla bla. Steht alles in meinem Post. Genauso musst du es ihnen am Telefon vorkauen.

Immer und immer wieder. Bis es verschickt wird^^.

Die Frage, warum das Bike nicht verschickt werden kann, wenn es schon fertig ist, hatte ich auch schon gestellt. Die Antwort darauf war: " Weil 10 000 andere Räder auch darauf warten verschickt zu werden".  
Darauf ich todernst ^^: " Echt, so viele?"
Darauf er: Ähh, also nein nicht ganz so viele.
Darauf ich: War mir klar!  ^^ WIN!!

Immer schön freundlich bleiben, aber nachdrücklich!  
Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Bike_Ride (30. April 2012)

Eben genau aus dem Grund der Lieferzeit auch Nachname.
Naja dieses Jahr sollte ich es wohl noch erhalten.... Zu Weihnachten vielleicht.

@Simdiem

Klar bleib ich immer freundlich.
Wahrscheinlich zu freundinlin....
Trotzdem ist es einfach nur traurig. Ne Ganze Woche passiert einfach nichts.
Vorallem meinte der Typ heute am Telefon, ja der versand brauch so 5-7Tage.... 
XDD da hätte ich beinahe echt los gelacht. Ich habs vor genau ner Woche bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. April 2012)

Ich hol mir dann auch n Stuhl und sitz mich ins Wartezimmer

Nerve AM 7 wurde bestellt, mal guggn wie langs dauert


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Eben genau aus dem Grund der Lieferzeit auch Nachname.
> Naja dieses Jahr sollte ich es wohl noch erhalten.... Zu Weihnachten vielleicht.
> 
> @Simdiem
> ...



Mach die mal über die Versanddauer keine Sorgen. Ich weiß nicht, wie weit du von Koblenz weg wohnst, aber zu mir sind es ca. 250 km. Freitag Mittag versandt. Samstag in aller Herrgottsfrühe (9:30 Uhr  )  geliefert. 
Ansonsten dauerts ca. 2-3 Tage. Hab zwar auch schon gelesen, dass von ein paar Leuten das Packet ein paar Tage im Paketzentrum rumgestanden ist, aber wir wollen hier ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.

Und hab ein wenig Nachsicht mit dem Verpacker. Der kann grad nicht verpacken. Sitzt im Punish-Room und bekommt Stockhiebe dafür, dass er in einen Karton anstatt ein FRX ein AL eingepackt hat


----------



## belphegore (30. April 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nerve AM 7 wurde bestellt, mal guggn wie langs dauert



Du kannst die Verfügbarkeit online abrfagen, was natürlich nur ein ungefährer Anhaltspunkt sein kann. M=22. Woche, L=20. Woche in
deep black ano - white.
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2564


----------



## Schotterp1ste (30. April 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hol mir dann auch n Stuhl und sitz mich ins Wartezimmer
> 
> Nerve AM 7 wurde bestellt, mal guggn wie langs dauert


Congrats Nachmacher 

Was für einen Liefertermin hast Du? Bin gespannt, wie lange deins braucht, bis es dort oben angekommen ist^^


----------



## belphegore (30. April 2012)

Ich bin dann so gut wie raus:


Canyon schrieb:


> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben


Hoffentlich haben die jetzt in der Eile auch wirklich alles drin und vorallem das richtige Bike...


----------



## Bike_Ride (30. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Und hab ein wenig Nachsicht mit dem Verpacker. Der kann grad nicht verpacken. Sitzt im Punish-Room und bekommt Stockhiebe dafür, dass er in einen Karton anstatt ein FRX ein AL eingepackt hat



Die hat er für die Nummer auch verdient XD

Von Canyon zu mir sind ca. 75 KM. Aber das muss für die Post ja nichts heißen ^^ 
Trotzdem kann sich solangsam mal einer aus dem Laden erdreisten und das Bike endlich eintüten. Ich würds ja auch selbst machen, wenn ich dürfte....


----------



## HitMan34 (2. Mai 2012)

Bin auch wieder hier. 
Grand Canyon Al 29 9.9...M in weiss...hoffe noch diese Woche drauf..


----------



## s1c (2. Mai 2012)

Verdammt, nun ist mir auch noch an meinem P2 gestern der Bremshebel meiner MT4 abgebrochen. Mir ist das Rad irgendwie weggerutscht, runtergefallen und dann bricht einfach der Hebel einer 150â¬ Bremse ab. Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2012)

blöd gelaufen .. leider.

Tipp: Bremshebel nicht knallfest ziehen, sondern so weit das sie sich noch mit etwas Kraft bewegen lassen ...  hilft evtl beim nächsten mal, dass der Hebel nicht bricht. (hats zumindest bei meiner Code  )


----------



## s1c (2. Mai 2012)

Knallfest war er nicht, alles mit korrektem Newton Meter festgezogen worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Was für einen Liefertermin hast Du? Bin gespannt, wie lange deins braucht, bis es dort oben angekommen ist^^



Mail ist nun endlich gekommen, 20 Woche wird von Canyon angepeilt, plus ne Woche bis es endlich in Italien ist, wird also wohl ende Mai werden


----------



## belphegore (2. Mai 2012)

So, meins ist da. Mach dann mal hier einen Platz frei


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Mai 2012)

Hahahaha das tolle Canyon-Servicecenter. Boa was bin ich kurz vorm ausflippen. 
Das wird definitiv mein erstes und letztes Canyon. Was bin ich froh, wenn das Azubi/Stundentenleben rum ist und ich nicht mehr so derbe aufs Geld gucken muss. 
Dann gibts beim nächsten mal halt was, was auch geliefert wird, wenns fertig ist und nicht irgendwo in nem Lager rum steht.
Solangsam glaube ich, dass außer ein paar Mechanikern und dem Kollegen, der die Bikes entwirft und plant, da jeder keine Ahnung oder einfach keine Lust hat. 
Bis dieses verdammte Fahrrad endlich da ist, hab ich irgendwann noch die Lust an dem Ding verloren....

Zitat: "Ja auf ihrer Bestelltbestätigung steht KW19. Wenn sie da mal drauf schauen, das steht oben rechts. Mehr kann ich ihnen auch nicht sagen."
Ich:" Und warum wurde mir dann schon mehrmals vorher gesagt, dass es ganz bestimmt diese/letzte Woche noch los geschickt wird?"
Frau:"Ja schauen sie auf ihre Bestellbestätigung, da steht KW19. Dann wird das auch erst in KW19 los geschickt! Wir haben jetzt KW18."
Ich:"..... Ja ich weiß das wir KW18.... Moment mal. Das wird auch erst in KW19 los geschickt, wenns in der selben Woche da sein soll und derweilen stehts (dumm) im Lager rum?!" - und gammelt vor sich hin, aaaaahhhjaaa!
Frau:" Ja schauen sie auf die Bestellbestätigung, da steht KW19. Vorher kann das ja auch nicht geliefert werden."
....Ich hatte in der tat mittlerweile bemerkt, dass da KW19 steht. Eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit..... seit letzter Woche Montag!
Ich wieder:" Ja ok, da steht KW19. Mir haben aber mittlerweile schon mehrere Kollegen zugesagt, dass es definitiv vorher los geschickt wird. Der erste sagte zu mir letzte Woche Freitag, der nächste 5-7 Tage nach Bestellung. Also so eigentlich Heute. Und wieder wer anders meinte aufjedenfall diese Woche!.... Und jetzt erst in KW19 ? Für nen Bike was fertig im Lager steht?!"
Sie:" Ja, wenn da KW19 steht, dann ist das auch so."
Ich:"Ja ok, aber dann sollte man mir bitte auch nicht vorher von 3 verschiedenen Leuten versichern, dass es ganz ganz bestimmt vorher los geschickt wird! Mal davon abgesehen, wo hängts denn jetzt? Wurde denn schon überhaupt irgendetwas getan?! Das kann ja nicht soooo lange dauern, nen Fahrrad in 'nen Karton zu packen und kurz mal mit ner Paketrolle drüber zu gehen..."
Sie:"Ich kann ihnen leider nur sagen, was auf der Bestätigung steht..." -Wenn sie jetzt nochmal KW19 gesagt hätte, wäre ich wohl unsachlich geworden, naja ihr Glück. "... und das Fahrrad ist bestimmt noch nicht zusammen gebaut worden, weil wir ja jetzt erst in KW18 sind."
Ich."Wie zusammen gebaut?! Das war nen Fahrrad ausm Outlet. Jeder Kollege bestätigte mir, dass es fertig im Lager ist. Oder wie kommt sonst das Foto mit dem Kratzer vom Lenker an dem FERTIG aufgebauten Rad auf die HP?!"
Sie:" Nein das haben sie falsch verstanden. Da steht nur "Fahrräder die diesem Bild ähnlich sind und ähnliche....." 
Ich:" ICH WEIß WAS DA STEHT!....Aber die Bilder sind individuell. Direkt vom optischen Fehler...."
Sie:" Ja nein, dass haben sie falsch verstanden. Die Fahrräder sehen nur so ähnlich aus."
Ich:"Ja ok. Dann weiß ich ja nu bescheid...."
Sie:"Wissen sie eigentlich wie viele hunderte Bikes wir jeden Tag verschicken?"
.... Den Rest ersparr ich euch jetzt, weil ein ähnliches Zität hier ja schonmal gebracht wurde.

Herrlich. Ich würd grad am liebsten hin fahren.... 
Ich kann nur jeden Menschen auf dieser Welt beglücklwünschen, der sein Canyon schon hat oder sich nen Bike kaufen kann, was auch ..... naja egal.
Sorry, das musste sein. Jetzt gehts mir immerhin schon was besser.


----------



## nukular2008 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab heute auch nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert und nach dem Status meines FRX Rockzones zu fragen...long story short: "In den nächsten 1-2 Tagen" sollte ich die Mail für die Terminvereinbarung bekommen.

Außerdem hat der Typ am Telefon mir das noch so erklärt: Erst nachdem ich einen Termin im Kalender gewählt habe wird das Bike vom Außenlager zum Showroom geschafft wo es dann aufgebaut wird.
Ich frag mich nur was dann bei der 1. Mail geschiet die man bekommt ("zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen...". Hab ich dummerweise nicht gefragt, weils mir erst später eingefallen ist.

Naja solange ich nächste Woche Freitag oder Samstag noch nen Termin bekomme ists mir im Prinzip wumpe ob ich die Mail heute oder morgen bekomme...

Ach ja, hatte hier nicht mal wer geschrieben, dass die Dame für ihn im Kalender nachgeguckt hat was noch so an Terminen frei ist? Der Typ heute meinte nämlich er kann in den Kalender gar nicht reingucken.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Hahahaha das tolle Canyon-Servicecenter. Boa was bin ich kurz vorm ausflippen.
> Das wird definitiv mein erstes und letztes Canyon. Was bin ich froh, wenn das Azubi/Stundentenleben rum ist und ich nicht mehr so derbe aufs Geld gucken muss.



Ich bin auch ein ungeduldiger Mensch. Mal abgesehen davon ob es nun aufgebaut im Lager steht oder nicht und davon abgesehen was man dir am Telefon bestätigt hat. Wenn die KW 19 in der Bestellbestätigung steht gibt's keinen Grund auszuflippen bevor die KW 19 rum ist und du dein Bike bis dahin immernoch nicht hast!! CANYON hat sein Wort doch gehalten, wenn das Bike bis 12. Mai geliefert wurde. Ich drück dir natürlich die Daumen das es schneller geht!!


----------



## belphegore (2. Mai 2012)

Seh ich auch so, wenn da 19 KW steht, dann sollte man davon ausgehen das es spätestens zur 19 KW da ist und das kann auch noch Samstag, der 12.5. sein.
Also, warum eine Woche vorher noch so'n Streß machen


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2012)

Wird schon einen Grund mit der KW19 haben .. die ärgern ihre Kunden nicht absichtlich  davon gehe ich mal stark aus...


----------



## Ekhi (2. Mai 2012)

Immerhin könnt ihr euch schon mit sowas rumärgern.

Ich muss noch bis KW28 "frühestens" auf mein FRX Rockzone warten.


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2012)

uhh das is hart, vor allem bei dem Wetter.... hoffe du hast dennoch nen fahrbaren Untersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (2. Mai 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert und nach dem Status meines FRX Rockzones zu fragen...long story short: "In den nächsten 1-2 Tagen" sollte ich die Mail für die Terminvereinbarung bekommen.
> 
> Außerdem hat der Typ am Telefon mir das noch so erklärt: Erst nachdem ich einen Termin im Kalender gewählt habe wird das Bike vom Außenlager zum Showroom geschafft wo es dann aufgebaut wird.
> Ich frag mich nur was dann bei der 1. Mail geschiet die man bekommt ("zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen...". Hab ich dummerweise nicht gefragt, weils mir erst später eingefallen ist.
> ...



Aktueller Stand (02.05.2012 22:50 Uhr):


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Mai 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand (02.05.2012 22:50 Uhr):



Welche KW war bei dir ursprünglich geplant?


----------



## nukular2008 (2. Mai 2012)

thx!

Da ist Montag ja wieder was frei...jetzt will ich die Mail doch so schnell wie möglich 



> Wird schon einen Grund mit der KW19 haben .. die ärgern ihre Kunden nicht absichtlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtig.
Ein bisschen mehr als das Bike nur in nen Karton zu stecken ist das ja schon. Und auch das muss irgendwo (und von irgendwem) gemacht werden und Montage-/ Stellplätze sind nunmal auch eine endliche Größe. 
Ich will nicht sagen das Canyon nichts verbessern kann, aber solange es noch vor dem Termin auf der Bestellbestätigung ist ist doch alles i.O.
Wenn einem vorher gesagt wird das man sein Bike schon früher bekommt kann man sich natürlich nur schwer wieder von der Vorstellung verabschieden, das verstehe ich nur zu gut


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Mai 2012)

@Nukular2008

Mir hatte eine Dame am Telefon die Auskunft über den Kalender gegeben. 
Wobei mich das jetzt grade nach deiner Aussage schon wieder wundert....

@All

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich da am Telefon rum geschriehen habe. Ich hab ja auch mehrmals erwähnt, dass ich kurz davor war. Aber passieren tut mir das eigentlich nicht. Aber darum gehts ja auch nicht, sondern eher um oben genanntes Beispiel.
Nukular2008 hat zum Beispiel ne gaaaaanz andere Aussage bekommen wie ich. Und das ist einfach was, was mich tierisch stört. 
Ich bekomme von 5 Mitarbeitern tendentiell 6 verschiedene Aussagen. Das geht meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht. 
Wenn mir von vornherein NIEMAND gesagt hätte, dass es ja viel schneller gehen würde, wenn ich es mir schicken lasse, dann würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen und es würde mich auch nicht ärgern. 
Aber ich habe das von mehreren Mitarbeitern gehört/gesagt bekommen! Selbst bei einem hätte ich mich noch eher an die KW19 gehalten. 

Was ich ganz einfach möchte, ist eine einheitliche und ehrliche Aussage! Und noch weniger mag ich am Telefon "beschissen" werden. Und die tatsache, dass das Bike nunmal fertig aufgebaut ist und es ein Bild davon auf der HP gab, und mir trotzdem gesagt wird, dass es erst noch Aufgebaut werden muss, macht das nicht besser.
Ich kann mir das so zumindest nicht bei meinen Kunden leisten, mit denen ich Kontakt habe! 

Wie gesagt, entweder eine ehrliche und einheitliche Aussage, oder lieber keine. Dann weiß ich auch worauf ich mich einlasse und was geplant ist.

@21XC12
Danke! Das hoffe ich natürlich auch....


----------



## visualex (2. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Welche KW war bei dir ursprünglich geplant?



Ganz ursprünglich mal KW11, dann wegen Verzögerungen bei Fox wurde es KW17. Die Mail mit der Terminvereinbarung habe ich am Samstag Ende KW17 morgens um 6:00 Uhr bekommen. In KW 18 waren da leider keine Termine mehr frei.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## nukular2008 (2. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @Nukular2008
> 
> Mir hatte eine Dame am Telefon die Auskunft über den Kalender gegeben.
> Wobei mich das jetzt grade nach deiner Aussage schon wieder wundert....



Hattest du zu dem Zeitpunkt denn schon irgendwie mal ne Mail mit dem Kalender oder so bekommen? Wenn du das Bike per Post bekommst wohl eher nicht, oder?

Der Typ meintezu mir nämlich irgendwas in die Richtung, dass er da erst reingucken kann wenn ich die Mail auch bekommen hab oder so. Was genau der mir erzählt hat hab ich nicht wirklich verstanden, sobald ich den Kalender erwähnt hab hat er direkt geblockt. Zuerst dachte er wohl auch ich will schonmal nen Termin reservieren...

Das die Servicemitarbeiter keine Übersicht über die Termine haben sollen finde ich auch irgendwie merkwürdig...aber dank visualex kenne ich ja jetzt die Termine für nächste Woche 

Bei der Sache mit den unterschiedlichen Aussagen stimme ich dir natürlich zu, sowas darf eigentlich nicht sein (bei der Bundeswehr war ich das ja gewohnt, aber die muss auch keine Kunden glücklich machen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich ja alles schon etwas krass an, was ihr da mitgemacht habt. 

@Bike_Ride 

Kann dich da auch voll und ganz verstehen. 


Hoffentlich bleibts bei mir bei KW21. 
Die letzten 2 Wochen ohne biken bringen mich schon soweit dass ich am Freitag laufen gehen werde. 

Falls es später werden sollte, weiss ich wenigstens wer Schuld daran sein wird wenn ich dem Kneipensport verfallen werde


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Mai 2012)

@Nukular2008

Nein, da hatte ich natürlich keine Mail.
Diese Aussage habe ich bekommen, als ich gefragt habe, was denn vermutlich schneller gehen könnte. Versenden oder abholen. Und da sagte sie, dass sie rein geschaut hat und da wäre wohl schon alles voll gewesen, also versenden.
Naja soll mir jetzt auch egal sein. 
Ich finde mich jetzt damit ab, dass ich mein Bike frühestens am 12.5 bekomme.
Vielleicht lerne ich dann doch mal für meine Abschlussprüfung nächste Woche....


----------



## Mithras (3. Mai 2012)

Das Lernen könnte helfen das du im späteren Leben nicht mehr auf Versenderbikes "angewiesen" bist  .. 

Ich versteh das du frustig bist, aber gut Ding will Weile  .. und nu lern was, das is wichtig!


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Mai 2012)

XD ja ich kann nur hoffen, dass GUT Ding Weile haben will. Aber bis jetzt seit ihr ja anscheinend alle sehr zufrieden mit den Bikes 

Ich wäre auch wahrscheinlich deutlich motivierter was zu lernen, wenn ich mich nicht noch für nen Studium entscheiden hätte. Aber das passt hier jetzt nicht hin.
Ich kümmer mich dann mal um VPN und IPsec. Falls einer von euch nen Plan und ne knackige Beschreibung/Erläuterung dazu hat, welche für ne Abschlussprüfung bei der IHK reicht, dann her damit


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Die letzten 2 Wochen ohne biken bringen mich schon soweit dass ich am Freitag laufen gehen werde.



Ich drück dir ganz feste die Daumen das es schnell geht! Hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl!!


----------



## Schotterp1ste (3. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mail ist nun endlich gekommen, 20 Woche wird von Canyon angepeilt, plus ne Woche bis es endlich in Italien ist, wird also wohl ende Mai werden


Bei mir steht generell KW22 drin, wäre eig ganz geil, wenn das Bike Anfang von KW22 oder KW21 kommen würde, habe nach Pfingsten (KW22) eine Woche "Ferien" 

Bin gespannt, vllt. melden die sich ja nochmal, derzeit liegt der Stand bei KW26 für neue Bestellungen...


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich drück dir ganz feste die Daumen das es schnell geht! Hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl!!



Danke!
Du hast ja auch schon das Tal der Qualen durchquert und weisst ja wie es ist....


----------



## philinger (4. Mai 2012)

Kinder, Kinder....

wenn Ihr die Mitarbeiter dort alle am Telefon beschäftigt, wie sollen die dann da Bikes zusammenbauen... 

Aber ich kenn das Spiel:
Bei mir:
Angekündigt: KW 16...
Gestern ist es losgeschickt worden...
ankommen wird es wohl erst nächste Woche, also KW 19...

Ich versteh nicht, wieso, sie das Spiel sorum betreiben, und nicht anders rum:
Wenn sie KW 19 ankündigen würden und dann aber in der KW 16 schon geliefert hätten, wäre ich ein glücklicher und zufriedener Kunde.
So kam bei mir auch Frust auf.


Viel Spass noch beim Warten.

Liebe Grüsse


phil


----------



## belphegore (4. Mai 2012)

DHL braucht eigentlich nicht so lange. Samstag sollte es da sein. Was sagt denn die Sendungsverfolgung?
Meins wurde Montag abgeschickt und war am Mittwoch nachmittag da, trotz Feiertag.


----------



## philinger (4. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> DHL braucht eigentlich nicht so lange. Samstag sollte es da sein. Was sagt denn die Sendungsverfolgung?
> Meins wurde Montag abgeschickt und war am Mittwoch nachmittag da, trotz Feiertag.




meins kommt per UPS, da Lieferung in die Schweiz...
bin ehh mal gespannt, wie lange das am Zoll geht.


Aber Danke für den Versuch mich positiv einstellen zu wollen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (4. Mai 2012)

Meins soll auch mit UPS kommen
Ich wart aber immer noch auf die Zahlungsbestätigung, normalerweise gingen die Überweisungen recht flott


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

Solange es nicht mit Hermes verschickt wird, ist alles in Ordnung...größter Saftladen der Welt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Mai 2012)

Also UPS ist eigentlich immer recht flott (;
Kopf hoch, Jungs! Das wird.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Anfang nächste Woche 

"Sehr geehrte/er  Rene XXX,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen....."


----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

Oh mann jetzt steht beim Strive ES 9.0 in M sofort verfügbar dran... und das bedeutet laut hotline dass es nur noch 10-14 tage dauert mit der auslieferung... was das soll blick ich nicht, da gestern noch kw20 dran stand... also iwie ist das system komisch, da können die doch gleich kw20 stehn lassen...


----------



## Ponte79 (4. Mai 2012)

Mein Nerve XC kommt in KW21 und bis dahin hab ich mich dann auch hoffentlich vom Fahrradsturz mit beidseitger Radisköpfchenfraktur erholt!


----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

Wie kriegt man denn sowas hin  Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Oh mann jetzt steht beim Strive ES 9.0 in M sofort verfügbar dran... und das bedeutet laut hotline dass es nur noch 10-14 tage dauert mit der auslieferung... was das soll blick ich nicht, da gestern noch kw20 dran stand... also iwie ist das system komisch, da können die doch gleich kw20 stehn lassen...



Zitat Homepage canyon.de

_



			Hierbei handelt es sich um voraussichtliche und unverbindliche Liefertermine bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung. Unser Bestand ändert sich allerdings minütlich.Bitte beachte, dass die Versandzeit bei einer Lieferadresse außerhalb Deutschlands durchschnittlich 8 Werktage beträgt.

Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_.


----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

Lies das oben nochmal genau durch, dann siehst du dass das einfach komisch ist, da dann "Sofort" hinzuschreiben. Dass es unverbindlich ist, ist mir auch klar.


----------



## Ponte79 (4. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man denn sowas hin  Gute und schnelle Besserung!



Fahr mit hohem Tempo im spitzen Winkel auf einer Straße über eine Bordsteinkante in Richtung Fußweg und bleib mit dem Hinterrad daran hängen...  Der Unfall war am 25.3 und der rechte Arm ist schon wieder ganz ok, links hab ich 3 Titanstifte drin und Streckung und Beugung sind noch sehr eingeschränkt... aber danke für die Genesungswünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Lies das oben nochmal genau durch, dann siehst du dass das einfach komisch ist, da dann "Sofort" hinzuschreiben. Dass es unverbindlich ist, ist mir auch klar.



Das steht doch dort oben unmissverstÃ¤ndlich: âvoraussichtliche und unverbindliche Liefertermineâ sowie âUnser Bestand Ã¤ndert sich allerdings minÃ¼tlichâ und âDie genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender AuftrÃ¤ge sind von VerÃ¤nderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffenâ.

Ich mal davon aus, dass die neben den bestellten RÃ¤dern (wie Deinem) auch noch nicht bestellte Modelle zusammenschrauben. Vermutlich ist auch eine groÃe Lieferung von Parts (Rahmen, Gabeln, etc.) eingetroffen. Ich glaube wohl kaum, dass die die Teile zunÃ¤chst einlagern und dann erst zusammenschrauben. So spart man Lagerraum, Logistik und Zeit bei der Montage. (Heute 10 Strives, morgen 10 Nerve AM und nÃ¤chste Woche 30 Grand Canyon AL).

Die einzigen Bikes, die man wirklich sofort bekommt, sind die âBikes To Goâ. Die stehen im Canyon Home und kÃ¶nnen sofort bezahlt und mitgenommen werden. Alle anderen Bikes mÃ¼ssen noch montiert, aus dem Zentrallager geholt werden oder verpackt und versendet werden.

Bitte nicht vergessen: Canyon ist kein kleiner Fahrradladen, der nur ein paar RÃ¤der am Tag verkauft. Die setzten vermutlich hunderte von Bikes am Tag ab und mÃ¼ssen dann auf der Jahresplanung basierend Montage, Liefertermine, Versand, Stornierungen, Urlaubstage, Krankmeldungen, LieferverzÃ¶gerungen von Parts, Reklamationen, etc. koordinieren. Wenn ich heute ein "Sofort-Bike" bestelle, soll dann der ganze Laden still stehen, damit 3 MA mein Bike verpacken, verschicken und die Rechnung buchen?


----------



## nukular2008 (4. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Oh mann jetzt steht beim Strive ES 9.0 in M sofort verfügbar dran... und das bedeutet laut hotline dass es nur noch 10-14 tage dauert mit der auslieferung... was das soll blick ich nicht, da gestern noch kw20 dran stand... also iwie ist das system komisch, da können die doch gleich kw20 stehn lassen...



In 10-14 Tagen ist doch KW20, von daher passt das ja.
"sofort" hört sich halt besser an als "KW20", deshalb werden die das geändert haben 


btw: Ich hab immernoch keine Mail von Canyon, was mich irgendwie tierisch nervt...denn das heißt ich bekomm die Mail zum Kalender frühestens am Montag und wenn ich pech hab ist dann Freitag/Samstag schon nix mehr frei 



			
				mohlo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mal davon aus, dass die neben den bestellten Rädern (wie Deinem) auch noch nicht bestellte Modelle zusammenschrauben.


Glaube ich nicht, denn wie es aussieht kommen die ja schon mit der Montage der bestellten Bikes nicht hinterher.


----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

Mir ist schon klar was Canyon ist. Nur dieses "sofort" ist einfach komisch (da es im Deutschen eigentlich eine andere Bedeutung hat), da in größe S noch KW 20 steht (Unterschied KW 20 und Sofort gibts dann anscheinend nicht) :-D und nächste Woche werden hauptsächlich die Strives zusammengebaut hat mir einer am Telefon gesagt, die Teile liegen alle schon bereit.
Vllt reichts ja noch bis zum Urlaub


----------



## belphegore (4. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> "Sehr geehrte/er  Rene XXX,
> 
> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.



Na, also! Dann bekommst Du es doch in der 19KW. Einfach mal ein bißchen mehr Geduld zeigen. Immer diese jungen, ungeduldigen Leute


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Na, also! Dann bekommst Du es doch in der 19KW. Einfach mal ein bißchen mehr Geduld zeigen. Immer diese jungen, ungeduldigen Leute


XD das es in KW19 fertig wird, hab ich ja auch nie bezweifelt ^^
Mir gingen lediglich die ganzen unterschiedlichen Aussagen aufn Nerv. 
Vorallem weil mir erst noch gesagt wurde, dass es mit Sicherheit diese Woche ankommt.
Aber ok, jetzt hat das warten ja bald ein ende....zum Glück!


----------



## s1c (4. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Ich kümmer mich dann mal um VPN und IPsec. Falls einer von euch nen Plan und ne knackige Beschreibung/Erläuterung dazu hat, welche für ne Abschlussprüfung bei der IHK reicht, dann her damit



FISI Ausbildung? Wenn ja, dann hier:

http://dennis-wisnia.de/wordpress/2...g-die-ihk-das-material-und-meine-erfahrungen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar was Canyon ist. Nur dieses "sofort" ist einfach komisch (da es im Deutschen eigentlich eine andere Bedeutung hat), da in größe S noch KW 20 steht (Unterschied KW 20 und Sofort gibts dann anscheinend nicht) :-D und nächste Woche werden hauptsächlich die Strives zusammengebaut hat mir einer am Telefon gesagt, die Teile liegen alle schon bereit.
> Vllt reichts ja noch bis zum Urlaub



Sofort heißt, das Bike ist fertig montiert und steht irgendwo im Zentrallager. Wenn ich jetzt ein solches Model bestelle, werde ich mich sicher hinter all denen einreihen müssen die genau das gleiche Modell (Typ + Farbe + Größe) bestellt haben. Erst dann wird wohl ein MA mein bestelltes Bike anfassen, verpacken und versenden. Evtl. kommen auch noch solche Faktoren hinzu wie "Heute verpacken wir mal 30 Strive ES 9.0 in den nächsten 3 Stunden, danach sind 50 Nerve AM 7.0 daran. Dann brauchen wir auch nicht ständig hin und her durchs Lager zu laufen". Dann kann es unter Umständen sein, dass ich mein Fahrrad zeitgleich mit Deinem erhalte, obwohl Du schon seit 3 Monaten darauf wartest und ich erst heute bestellt habe. Vielleicht werde ich auch mein Fahrrad 1-2 Tage früher erhalten, da ich näher am DHL-Lager wohne und per Kreditkarte bezahle. Geh mal davon aus, dass das Ganze von einem Warenwirtschaftssystem automatisch gesteuert wird, mit dem Ziel den größten Umsatz in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu generieren. Sobald aber einge Parameter sich ändern (Urlaub, Stornierungen, Zulieferer) kommt zu Änderungen der Lieferzeit und Bearbeitung. Nach vorne, sowie nach hinten. Es kann sein, dass morgen dort wieder KW 20 steht.... und übermorgen wieder sofort.


----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, denn wie es aussieht kommen die ja schon mit der Montage der bestellten Bikes nicht hinterher.



Kann aber sein. Z.B. wenn die 100 OEM (blau eloxierte Speichen) Crank Brothers Laufrad-Sätze erst gestern Mittag geliefert wurden. Dann wird weiter montiert (Aufwand 5 Minuten pro Bike) und schwupps innerhalb von einem Tag sind 100 Bikes fertig (78 für den Versand, auf den bereits 78 Kunden seit 3 Monaten warten) und 22 Strive für den Verkauf an noch unbekannte Kunden). Und wenn man dann "Lieferzeit: sofort" schreibt, wird sicherlich der ein oder andere auch sofort bestellen und nicht erst überlegen "wo bekomme ich jetzt schnellstmöglich ein Bike her? Lieber zum Fahrradladen um die Ecke oder doch bei Canyon bestellen, aber mit Lieferzeit KW 20?"


----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2012)

@Schibbie: Hast Du ein STRIVE ES 9.0 in "deep black ano" oder in "glacier" bestellt. Sofern es "deep black ano" war, hast Du Glück gehabt! Dort steht nun wieder "Lieferzeit KW22 (M)"


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Mai 2012)

So Jungs, ich bin so gut wie raus!

14:14Uhr:

"Sehr geehrte/er Rene XXX

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben."

Hahaha ist wie Weihnachten ^^


----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

glacier hab ich bestellt... wird schon werden


----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben."



Hoffentlich hat Canyon auch das richtige Bike eingepackt, und nicht Schibbie's Strive ES 9.0 

Ich bin dann mal weg... zum Biken... und wünsche ein sonniges Wochenende und baldige Lieferung Eurer Bikes!


----------



## s1c (4. Mai 2012)

Ihr fragt mich ja am laufenden Band: "Hey Dennis, wie lange braucht noch dein FRX?"
Ich sags euch:
16 Tage!

http://dennis-wisnia.de/Fahrrad/


----------



## s1c (5. Mai 2012)

Okay, 15 Tage.


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2012)

Schlag mal lieber 14 Tage drauf, sicher ist sicher


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> schlag mal lieber 14 tage drauf, sicher ist sicher



:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (5. Mai 2012)

Oder auch mehr^^

aus gegebenem Anlass möchste ich mal ein Beispiel bringen wie man Kunden trotz Lieferverzögerung nicht verärgert:
Gerade von BMO bekommen:

-----------------------

Hallo David xxx,

entschuldige, leider sind immer noch nicht alle Teile deiner Bestellung angeliefert worden.

Wir hatten die fehlenden Artikel bei unseren Lieferanten nachbestellt. Welche Teile fehlen, siehst Du unten in der Übersicht.


Bitte informiere uns, wie wir weiter verfahren sollen. Es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten:

[...]


Es kann sein, dass wir nicht bei jedem Artikel eine Info vom Lieferanten bekommen, dann gilt ganz einfach: http://youtu.be/HGT3oKAv1fs
 

[...]

-----------------------

(klickt auf das Video)


----------



## Schibbie (5. Mai 2012)

geht nicht zu öffnen


----------



## belphegore (5. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Link üben wir nochmal  Drauf klicken erfordert, warum auch immer, eine GMX Anmeldung.

@Schibbie
Kopier den Link und füg ihn dann wieder ein....


----------



## Schibbie (5. Mai 2012)

isch werd bekloppt... der gäiiihd


----------



## nukular2008 (5. Mai 2012)

sorry, hatte den Text direkt aus der email kopiert und GMX leitet alle links über nen dereferrer...sollte jetzt gehen


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2012)

Jo, die Benachrichtigung ist wirklich super bei BMO!! 

Und sogar eine mächtige Priese Humor haben sie bewießen


----------



## s1c (5. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schlag mal lieber 14 Tage drauf, sicher ist sicher



niemals nie!


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2012)

Die Überraschung kommt immer ganz am Schluss ^^. Wirst schon sehen. 

Ich drück dir natürlich die Daumen, dass es pünklich geliefert wird. 

Und wenns nicht mehr aushalten kannst, kommste halt vorbei und fährst meins für mich ein. Hab momentan keine Zeit und Wetter ist auch schaisse...


----------



## s1c (5. Mai 2012)

Wo kommste nochmal her?

Außerdem gibt es kein schlechtes wetter - nur schlechte Kleidung und was gibt es schöneres als ein einen matschigen Trail und man klitsch nass nach Hause kommt. Bist du etwa ein Schönwetter Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2012)

Komme aus Heilbronn. Definitiv Schönwetterbiker, zumindest nicht nass und matschig. Schnee wiederum ist ok


----------



## Bike_Ride (5. Mai 2012)

Xd das sind ja Luxusprobleme, von denen ihr da sprecht ^^

Mir wäre das Wetter grad egal, wenn ich fahren könnte....
Naja Bis Montag halt ich das wohl noch aus


----------



## Schibbie (5. Mai 2012)

Bei dem was hier grad runterkommt willst echt nich raus  aber das macht das Warten schon einfacher. Da fährt nicht ständig wer mit seinem Bike durch die Gegend


----------



## belphegore (5. Mai 2012)

Ich frag mich wann es endlich mal Frühling wird, von Sommer will ich ja noch gar nicht sprechen.   8°, Regen und das im Mai iss ja zum  :kotz:


----------



## Bike_Ride (7. Mai 2012)

BÄÄÄÄÄM da war die Post. 
Ich bin raus hier! 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie diesen Arbeitstag hinter mich bringen ^^


----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2012)

Na siehste, Ende gut, alles gut. Ähhh Moment warte, erst mal Karton aufmachen und schauen, was überhaupt drinnen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (7. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Na siehste, Ende gut, alles gut. Ähhh Moment warte, erst mal Karton aufmachen und schauen, was überhaupt drinnen ist



XDDDD die Erfolgschancen sind aber groß ^^
Mein Bruder hat durch die Trageöffnungen schon die Deemax und die Selbstbräuner 40 gesehen XD
Oder gibts noch andere Bikes mit der Kombi von Canyon? Ich hoffe nicht ^^


----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2012)

Na dann kann man ja schon Entwarnung geben. Jetzt muss nur noch die richtige Größe drinnen sein. Da sollte dein Bruder auch noch ein Auge drauf werfen ;-)


----------



## Bike_Ride (7. Mai 2012)

XD das Auspacken übernehme ich persönlich ^^
Aber ich denke, dass sie die Größe wohl hinbekommen haben sollten ^^


----------



## Ekhi (7. Mai 2012)

Naja wenns L ist, kannste ja wenigstens noch "was nicht passt wird passend gemacht" anwenden...bei S wirds schwierig.


----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> XD das Auspacken übernehme ich persönlich ^^
> Aber ich denke, dass sie die Größe wohl hinbekommen haben sollten ^^



Hoffen wir das Beste .

Btw. wir erwarten Bilder!! Hier oder im FRX Thread!


----------



## Ekhi (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, Bilder direkt ausm Karton und so wären echt nett, vieleicht fühlt sich dann meine verbliebene Wartezeit von ~8 Wochen leichter an.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2012)

Heut is endlich die Mail von Canyon mit der Bezahlungsbestätigung gekommen, hat diesmal ja ne halbe ewigkeit gedauert...

Liefertermin laut Rechnung ist die 20 Woche, falls es die 20 Woche raus geht dann wirds hoffentlich in der 21 Woche ankommen


----------



## nukular2008 (7. Mai 2012)

Hätte ich doch blos das dämliche Optitune nicht nicht bestellt...Laut Aussage von dem Canyon Mitarbeiter ist mein Bike fertig im Außenlager, aber die neue Feder ist noch nicht eingebaut, weswegen der Auftrag noch nicht "fertig" ist und ich keine Mail mit dem Kalender bekomme...dabei sollte das Wechseln der Feder keine Minute dauern...

Also heißts weiter warten...


----------



## Schibbie (7. Mai 2012)

So mein bike wird in den nächsten 48h versandt. Das freut mich aber


----------



## Bike_Ride (7. Mai 2012)

Xd ja Bilder werden gemacht.
Wobei ihr euch da vorerst mit ner Handykamera zufrieden geben müsst.

Richtige gibts nach der Abschlussprüfung am Mittwoch. Also in etwa Donnerstag Abend, wenn ich ausm Koma wieder wach bin (; 

@Nukular

Das ist natürlich ganz besonders bitter.
Vorallem weil man sich die Feder selbst eigentlich auch in 5 Minuten wechseln kann.
Und das eigentlich auch noch günstiger ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (7. Mai 2012)

falls jemand nicht mehr warten will:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578541


----------



## Schibbie (7. Mai 2012)

Ich muss nicht mehr warten. Gerade die Versandbestätigung erhalten  Die können richtig flott sein


----------



## hixx (7. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Xd ja Bilder werden gemacht.



_*Sarkasmus und ein wenig Neid Modus an*_
Leider nur von einem Haufen Asche.
Als ich eben in dein Zimmer kam, stand der Canyonkarton und auch wirklich nur der Canyonkarton lichterloh in Flammen 

Ich konnte leider nur noch die Deemax retten, welche aber recht fein ins Demo passen 
_*Sarkasmus und ein wenig Neid Modus aus*_

Bin schon mal im Keller den OP vorbereiten...


----------



## Schibbie (7. Mai 2012)

WTF? Spontane Selbstentzündung?


----------



## hixx (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, muss an der Tunke auf den Fox Standrohren liegen


----------



## Schibbie (7. Mai 2012)

Ja hab auch schon gehört, dass die sehr reaktionsfreudig ist. Und das schlimme ist, die Standrohre dienen als Katalysator!!! ;-)


----------



## hixx (7. Mai 2012)

Ui, ich glaub der heutige Würdenträger (bike ride) ist eingetroffen.
Da wollen wir mal das Flashzone befummeln gehen.


----------



## visualex (7. Mai 2012)

So, ich bin dann mal raus


----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2012)

Jihaa, sehr schickes Gerät!! Vergiss den Umwerfer Test nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (7. Mai 2012)

Bei mir gehts vorraussichlicht noch bis KW22.... liefern die Anfang oder Ende der angegebenen KW? Anfang wäre passend, da hätte ich Vorlesungsfreie Tage


----------



## Schibbie (7. Mai 2012)

bei mir grad ne woche früher... hab kw20 draufstehn, heute gings raus (war nachnahme -  da gehn die ersten fertigen gleich raus laut canyon)


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2012)

Grad ne mail bekommen, mal guggn obs vllt heute noch raus geht, kanns kaum erwarten 



> Sehr geehrte/er ......,
> 
> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
> 
> ...


----------



## HitMan34 (8. Mai 2012)

mein 29er steht seit Freitag mittag bei DHL und bewegt sich nicht...


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> mein 29er steht seit Freitag mittag bei DHL und bewegt sich nicht...



Hättest dir mal lieber ein 26er geholt .


Spass bei Seite, Ernst in die Ecke , ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bald kommt. Manchmal sind auch nur die Sendungsverfolgungsdaten nicht aktuell..


----------



## Thorsten81 (8. Mai 2012)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> mein 29er steht seit Freitag mittag bei DHL und bewegt sich nicht...


 
Da Spiel kenne ich auch. 

Mach dir keine Sorgen war bei mir auch so. Keine Statusänderung von Freitag bis Mittwoch und auf einmal hats geklingelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2012)

Achtung leute, ich werf meine wartestuhl einmal durchs zimmer, den brauch ich hoffentlich eh nimmer, bike wurde losgeschickt, die paar tage steh ich nun


----------



## nukular2008 (8. Mai 2012)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> mein 29er steht seit Freitag mittag bei DHL und bewegt sich nicht...



Mein FRX steht fast fertig bei Canyon und wartet darauf, dass ein Techniker die eine Minute Zeit findet um eben die Feder zu wechseln und auf "Auftrag fertig" zu klicken


----------



## Schotterp1ste (8. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Achtung leute, ich werf meine wartestuhl einmal durchs zimmer, den brauch ich hoffentlich eh nimmer, bike wurde losgeschickt, die paar tage steh ich nun


Na dann Glückwunsch  bei mir gehts noch etwas... welche KW war bei dir angegeben??


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch  bei mir gehts noch etwas... welche KW war bei dir angegeben??



Kw 20 is angegeben und es wird anfang kw 20 auch kommen, denk ich mal, auch wenn ich noch auf ein wunder hoffe und ups es bis freitag schafft.

Send from my Galaxy S II with Tapatalk


----------



## nukular2008 (8. Mai 2012)

Endlich!


> Sehr geehrte/er David ...,
> 
> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen.



Wurde aber auch Zeit, jetzt muss nur noch der Kalender kommen


----------



## Schibbie (8. Mai 2012)

so strive 9.0 vor 9 tagen bestellt heute ists da obwohl kw 20 dran steht. super sache  ich bin dann mal weiter schrauben


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Mai 2012)

wie jetzt? so schnell? 

ich ruf andauernd da an aber so wie es aussieht, bekomm ich meins nicht früher...


----------



## Schibbie (8. Mai 2012)

Die 9er werden seit gestern laut hotline zusammengebaut. hab per nachnahme bestellt, deswegen wohl eins der ersten fertigen bekommen 

hab auch mal angerufen gehabt, weil ich auch nicht biken konnte weil mein xc wegen nem garantiefall bei denen ist. die haben aber immer gesagt vor kw20 wirds nichts. Bevor se was falsches versprechen ists auch besser so und dann ist die freude ja größer wenns früher kommt  mein bikeevent nächste woche ist gerettet


----------



## nukular2008 (9. Mai 2012)

Noch 3 Tage


----------



## hota666 (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin ab morgen früh 10 Uhr hier raus, da kann ich mein Bike nämlich abholen.  Letztendlich doch 3 Wochen früher als befürchtet!
Euch drück ich die Daumen, dass ihr bald auch auf euern Bikes sitzen könnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philinger (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


hier bin ich wieder...
Nachdem der Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung 2 mal um eine Woche nach hinten geschoben wurde... UPS noch 5 Tag bis in die Schweiz gebraucht hat, kam gestern mein Strive an... Heute hatte ich Zeit es zu montieren... Alles geschraubt, eigentlich fertig zur ersten Proberunde, nur noch die Luftpolsterfolie am Rahmen entfernen... Da sagt meine Freundin, die in die Garage gekommen ist: "Du Schatz, muss die Delle da am Unterrohr sein?"

Ich könnte kotzen... Da wartet man ewig, bekommt den Karren, montiert alles und dann so was....
eine runde, ca.4cm durchmessende, deutliche Delle...

Hat wer Erfahren wie lange das jetzt wieder dauern wird?
Habe bei Canyon leider niemand mehr erreicht und nur schnell online ein Ticket eröffnet.

Ich könnt heulen...


Liebe Grüsse


Philipp


----------



## AGMUC (9. Mai 2012)

philinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> hier bin ich wieder...
> ...



Cool bleiben. Das ist Murphys Law. Mir ist sowas ähnliches passiert. Allerdings beim Fachhandel. Der schrieb mir letzten Freitag voller Freude vom Eintreffen meines bestellten Bikes und versprach die Montage am Montag. Auslieferung sollte Gestern sein. Ich habe aber bis heute Mittag keine Statusmeldung bekomme. Also habe ich mal angerufen. 1. Auskunft: Bike ist gar nicht da. 2. Auskunft: Der Kollege meldet sich. Dann bekam ich echt einen Rückruf. "Sorry aber am Lenker ist der Lack abgeplatzt. Einen Ersatzlenker müssen wir erst bestellen. Das wird dauern." Jetzt soll ich das Bike übergangsweise wenigstens mit dem beschädigten Lenker bekommen. Das Ganze passiert dann bei einem Oberklasse Bike in der entsprechenden Preisklasse. Also Cool bleiben.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nicht mitgemacht und bin trotzdem raus


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Mai 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht mitgemacht und bin trotzdem raus



Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit!

Sag uns wenigstens um welches Bike es sich handelt.


----------



## HitMan34 (10. Mai 2012)

Bin auch raus..29er kam gestern an...
Das Wochenende kann kommen


----------



## Mithras (10. Mai 2012)

ich würd ja auch mal ein 29er fahren .. is der Unterschied so krass zum 26iger?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Mai 2012)

sodele, ich hab mal ne tür zu nem anderen raum gefunden und was war da?!? 






gleich mal aufgemacht und ja es scheint das richtige zu sein






leider sieht man die dolomiten nicht im hintergrund






ich bin dann mal im garten des wartezimmers und spiel da rum

allen viel spaß mit euren bikes und ein baldiges ankommen

ciao


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (10. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit!
> 
> Sag uns wenigstens um welches Bike es sich handelt.



Ein Rockzone Rawrange


----------



## Schotterp1ste (10. Mai 2012)

@boardi
das ja mal fies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (10. Mai 2012)

^^ Schotterpiste muss noch warten 


Schönes AM! Besonders gut gefällt mir das Oberrohr. Sieht ihrgendwie auf Höhe des Sitzrohres aus wie ein Stealthbomber


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> @boardi
> das ja mal fies



deins kommt sicher noch, früher oder später


----------



## Schotterp1ste (11. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> deins kommt sicher noch, früher oder später


ich hoffs eher früher  was solls bin ja geduldig, es liegt auch nur noch an Canyon, Kohle ist ja schon dort.

Ist an der Kassette tatsächlich ein Kunststoffschutz in Richtung Laufrad?


----------



## belphegore (11. Mai 2012)

In den vielen Fällen, ja. Bei mir war sogar ein wesentlich größerer schwarzer Schutz, sofort abgemacht. Keine Ahnung warum das Canyon dranläßt...


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2012)

Jup, hinter der kasette is so n plastikdings, so lang es noch ganz ist, werd ich es oben lassen, danach fliegt es runter


----------



## Schotterp1ste (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin raus 



> Sehr geehrte/er ..........,
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben


Angegeben KW22, nun schon unterwegs  Gut, dass ich die Kohle Montag gleich noch überwiesen haben und nicht erst 2 Wochen vor Auslieferung.

Ich bin dann mal raus, mit etwas Glück hab ich das AM 7.0 morgen hier und kann Sonntag gleich ne ordentliche Runde drehen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guemmer (11. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> In den vielen Fällen, ja. Bei mir war sogar ein wesentlich größerer schwarzer Schutz, sofort abgemacht. Keine Ahnung warum das Canyon dranläßt...



Soweit ich weis, ist die in einigen Ländern Pflicht (z. B. USA). 

Hab die Scheibe bei meinem Nerve drangelassen, da mir die Kette beim Schalten unter Belastung ganz selten über das große Ritzel gesprungen ist. 
Die Schaltung war vom Anschlag richtig eingestellt. Und bevor es "Speichensalat" gibt....

Die Sache ist nicht schön aber zweckmäßig


----------



## Ponte79 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin völlig unterwartet früh aus dem Wartezimmer raus, mein Nerve ist heute gekommen obwohl Canyon KW 21 angegeben hat!


----------



## nukular2008 (11. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch 

Bei mir sinds noch genau 14 Stunden, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind am Abend vor Weihnachten


----------



## Ponte79 (11. Mai 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds noch genau 14 Stunden, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind am Abend vor Weihnachten



Einmal wirst du noch wach... dann kommt der Canyon-Mann!


----------



## belphegore (11. Mai 2012)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis, ist die in einigen Ländern Pflicht (z. B. USA).



Pflicht an einem Sportgerät, oder an einem Bike?
Wenn Bike, dann könnte ich auch einige Sachen aufzählen, die wir nicht dran haben
Z.B. Speichenreflektoren


----------



## nukular2008 (11. Mai 2012)

Ponte79 schrieb:


> Einmal wirst du noch wach... dann kommt der Canyon-Mann!


nicht ganz, ich muss selbst zum Nordpol...und dann den Weihnachtsmann auch noch bezahlen 



belphegore schrieb:


> Pflicht an einem Sportgerät, oder an einem Bike?
> Wenn Bike, dann könnte ich auch einige Sachen aufzählen, die wir nicht dran haben
> Z.B. Speichenreflektoren


Die sind ja nicht generell Pflicht an einem Fahrrad, nur wenn man es im Straßenverkehr bewegt. Weswegen ich es auch komisch finde das Canyon die Reflektoren beilegt (selbst wenn man die montiert wird das Bike dadurch nicht STVO tauglich), aber gut, schadet ja nicht


----------



## Schotterp1ste (12. Mai 2012)

Mein Päckchen steckt scheinbar seit gestern Mittag, kurz vor 16 Uhr in Neuwied fest, schade.
Oder lahmt das Tracking mal wieder? Gestern Mittag gings flott, habe kurz nach 16 Uhr das Tracking akutalisiert, da war es schon in Neuwied eingebucht.


----------



## belphegore (12. Mai 2012)

Manche Stationen brauchen halt länger, da ist es doch klar das dann nicht passiert, oder?
Ein bißchen Geduld, wird bestimmt noch heute ankommen. Ansonsten spätestens halt Montag...


----------



## Schotterp1ste (12. Mai 2012)

Ich frag ja nur, hatte es schon ein paar mal, dass eine Sendung in nem Startpacketzentrum stehen blieb oder das Tracking auf 20% stand und es dann trotzdem kam.

Wie dem auch sei, bin geduldig, hatte sowieso mit KW22 gerechnet.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. Mai 2012)

So ich bin dann mal raus 

AM7 wartet auch mich daheim....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (14. Mai 2012)

Wie lange verweilen die Bikes normal in Neuwied? Mein wohnt dort seit Freitag Mittag


----------



## Schibbie (14. Mai 2012)

Post hat heute viel zu tun. Ich warte auch schon auf ein Paket, das seit Freitag unterwegs ist


----------



## seidelix (14. Mai 2012)

Hab mir jetzt nach langem überlegen ein Torque FRX 5.0 in weiß bestellt 
voraussichtliches lieferdatum ist KW 27 OMG hoffentlich kommt's früher  
so long


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Mai 2012)

Mein Strive ES 9.0 Gr. L Farbe Glacier ist heute gekommen. Liefertermin war KW21

Echt "geiles" Bike 

Leider habe ich aber schon beim auspacken festgestellt, dass die Leitung von der Reverb ab ist. Hmm ist der Nippel da abgebrochen (siehe Bild)? 

Da meine Pedalen aber auch noch nicht da sind ....

Naja, mal schauen was der Service dazu sagt.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (14. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Post hat heute viel zu tun. Ich warte auch schon auf ein Paket, das seit Freitag unterwegs ist


Dann heisst es nur abwarten und geduldig sein. Wäre nice, wenn es bis Mittwoch da wäre, dann könnte ich übers lange Wochende damit shreddern gehen


----------



## belphegore (15. Mai 2012)

Ruf doch mal in Neuwied an und mach den mal ein bißchen Dampf  Frag mal warum Dein Paket solange bei denen stehen würde...


----------



## Schotterp1ste (15. Mai 2012)

In Neuwied läuft das so ab, Bikes werden angeliefert und per Hand sortiert, das Sortiertmoped für Päckchen ist zu klein für die Hobel.

Sprich ein Mitarbeiter schaukelt die Verteilung der Bikes auf die verschiedenen Richtungen.
Dazu kommt, wie ich sellbst schon geahnt habe, dass H&S (Radon) seine Bikes auch über Neuwied rausschickt, nun könnt ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen, was bei DHL in dem Lager ab geht 

Laufzeit in Neuwied pro Bike derzeit 3-4 Tage bis es von Neuwied weg geht.
Hab vollstes Verständnis dafür, die Leut machen auch nur ihren Job 

War nur etwas verwirrt, weil mein Radon damals innerhalb von 1 Tag da war, ging auch über Neuwied.

Nun denk ich, dass es am Wochende ankommen wird - DHL liefert ja auch Samstags.


----------



## Guemmer (15. Mai 2012)

Mein Strive ist gestern angekommen (verschickt wurde es am Donnerstag). 

Der Zusteller meinte nur, es ist heute schon das vierte Mal, dass er so einen Karton schleppe. Das Geschäft scheint also zu brummen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Mai 2012)

Welche KW war bei dir geplant? 

Bis wieviel Uhr gehen spätestens  Mails mit den Termine raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guemmer (15. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Welche KW war bei dir geplant?
> 
> Bis wieviel Uhr gehen spätestens  Mails mit den Termine raus?



Es wurde, wie geplant in KW19 geliefert.  Das Rad ist ein ES 9.


----------



## elch01 (15. Mai 2012)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Mein Strive ES 9.0 Gr. L Farbe Glacier ist heute gekommen. Liefertermin war KW21
> 
> Echt "geiles" Bike
> 
> ...



Da wurde wohl kräftig an der Leitung gezogen. Schraube am Hebel abdrehen. Stützhülse wieder in die Leitung stecken. Leitung wieder anschrauben. Entlüften Achtung Reverb nutzt als Hydraulik Fluid Minaralöl !!!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Mai 2012)

elch01 schrieb:


> Da wurde wohl kräftig an der Leitung gezogen. Schraube am Hebel abdrehen. Stützhülse wieder in die Leitung stecken. Leitung wieder anschrauben. Entlüften Achtung Reverb nutzt als Hydraulik Fluid Minaralöl !!!



thx4info

Wunderte mich aber, dass es schon beim auspacken so gewesen ist. Keine Ahnung wer daran gezogen haben soll  Warte aber auch noch auf die Antwort vom Service.

Je nach dem werde ich es dann selber lösen oder auch nicht.


----------



## jensg (16. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Laufzeit in Neuwied pro Bike derzeit 3-4 Tage bis es von Neuwied weg geht.
> Hab vollstes Verständnis dafür, die Leut machen auch nur ihren Job



Mein Strive hat nur mal kurz für ein paar Stunden in Neuwied vorbeigeschaut, vielleicht war es ihm da einfach zu voll


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Mai 2012)

ich denke eher es war ihm da einfach zu langweilig und zu sauber.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (16. Mai 2012)

Ist ja mies, bei mir tut sich immernoch nichts, bis zum WE hätte ich das Bike gerne, spätestens Samstag wäre top...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Mai 2012)

Ursprünglich wollte ich es in KW 21 abholen. 
Vorher rief ich an um zu wissen was schneller geht, dann hiess es wenn ich es mir schicken lasse. Bestellung wurde geändert und dann kam die Bestätigung dass ich es KW22 erhalte. Hatte schon fest mit nächster Woche gerechnet und mir auch frei genommen. So langsam krieg ich was zuviel.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (16. Mai 2012)

Verstehe das auch nicht so ganz, manche Pakete werden schnell abgearbeitet andere wiederum stocken.

Mein AM7 wurde am Fr. (11.05) in Neuwied zugestellt, Mo. (14.05) war das Paket bei mir.
Evtl geht das ganze nach PLZ unterschiedlich schnell / langsam.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (17. Mai 2012)

Ich wohne am Bodensee unten, das Bike steht immernoch in Neuwied, seit 11.05 ~16Uhr... langsam nervt es ein bissel, ich meine jeder andere bekommt sein Bike.


----------



## belphegore (17. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, ruf da an und mach denen Dampf unter'm Arsch.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (17. Mai 2012)

Na ob das was nutzt... Mein AM 9.0X stand auch 5 Tage da rum bei einer Gesamtlieferzeit von 7 Tagen durch DHL. Ich hab dann nach 4 Tagen dorthin gemailt und eine Woche NACHDEM es dann ausgeliefert wurde kam eine Mail das es ihnen leid tut, aber ich hätts ja mittlerweile schon erhalten...
Wenn die Pakete von Canyon da wg der Grösse per Hand sortiert werden unterliegt das wohl grossen Schwankungen...
Ein Paket von Canyon mit Zubehörteilen was zeitgleich weggeschickt wurde war innerhalb 2 Tagen da...


----------



## Schotterp1ste (17. Mai 2012)

Die normalen Päckchen können werden ja maschinell sortiert, das geht schnell. Die Bikes von H&S und Canyon sind für die Maschine zu groß.

Nur macht es mich stutzig, dass hier andere die Bikes bekommen, Laufzeiten von einem Tag sind wohl auch möglich und meins steht irgendwo am Ende des Lagers und setzt Staub an.

Angerufen habe ich Dienstag ja schon, brachte aber nichts...! Aufs Wochenende hätte ich es schon gern, heute ist zu dem noch Feiertag.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (18. Mai 2012)

Bin nun raus, DHL hats auf die Spur bekommen 






Das Wochenende ist gerettet, gerade sind noch Ersatzteile fürs HT eingetroffen samt Rucksack und Trinkblase.


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

Jihhaaa, das sieht doch vielversprechend aus .  Machste ein paar Bilder wenn es da ist ;-)


----------



## Schotterp1ste (18. Mai 2012)

Kommt alles


----------



## Bike_Ride (18. Mai 2012)

Xd Wetter passt ja auch ^^

Also viel Spaß beim rollen ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Mai 2012)

Was soll ich noch grossartig sagen? 


Sehr geehrte/er  ........
zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Xd Wetter passt ja auch ^^



Da will man gerade los, da wird's dunkler, windig und die ersten Tropfen kommen runter
Aber trotzdem, allen die schönes Wetter und ihr neues Bike haben, gute Fahrt!


----------



## Schotterp1ste (18. Mai 2012)

War heute doch nicht mehr unterwegs, musste heut Mittag noch weg, Abends gabs dann Regen  dafür ist Sonntag ne Tour geplant, morgen ne kleine Testrunde fürs Gabelsetup.

@flying
Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass DHL Gas gibt  Bei mir zogs sich mit Feiertag eine Woche.


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Mai 2012)

da es von Koblenz bis zu mir nur 2,5 std Fahrt sind bin ich da zuversichtlich. Solange es bis spätestens nächsten Samstag. da ist, bin ich glücklich.


----------



## s1c (20. Mai 2012)

Nächste woche soll es angeblich soweit sein. bin gespannt!


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Mai 2012)

und meins wurde heute an DHL übergeben


----------



## s1c (21. Mai 2012)

Och man, meins noch nicht. Wann war denn dein Lieferdatum? KW 21?


----------



## andreasweiland (21. Mai 2012)

Das warten hat bald ein Ende  
Ich habe den Link zum Kalender bekommen und werde am 01.06.12 um 15:15 Uhr den Showroom stürmen


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Mai 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Och man, meins noch nicht. Wann war denn dein Lieferdatum? KW 21?



ja KW21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GORErider (22. Mai 2012)

SSSOOOOO bei mir ist es auch soweit, sogar eine woche früher...
am samstagmittag düse ich nach koblenz und nehm das trailflow in empfang=)))

worauf sollte ich noch ein augenmerk beim empfang legen, ausser auf das knacken bei der dämpferaufnahme?

und gibt es in der nähe von canyon schöne trails zum probefahren? bzw. hat canyon vor der türe eine strecke?

VG


----------



## s1c (22. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ja KW21



Ich warte noch ungeduldig auf die Mail.
Ohje.


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

laut Sendungsverfolgung, müsste es gleich irgendwann klingeln. 

du wirst auch schon noch ne Mail bekommen


----------



## s1c (22. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> laut Sendungsverfolgung, müsste es gleich irgendwann klingeln.
> 
> du wirst auch schon noch ne Mail bekommen



das erinnert mich an den Film "es weihnachtet sehr" wo die auf den Weihnachtscheck warten und dann kommt nichts.

Ich wünsche dir aber viel Erfolg und Spaß mit deinem neuem Rad!


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank! Dir und jedem anderen ebenso!


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. Mai 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den Film "es weihnachtet sehr" wo die auf den Weihnachtscheck warten und dann kommt nichts.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir aber viel Erfolg und Spaß mit deinem neuem Rad!



Du schaffst das!
Wenns erstmal da ist, hast du das Warten schnell vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

das stimmt allerdings. hab es schon total vergessen.  
Bilder folgen später noch.


----------



## nukular2008 (22. Mai 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den Film "es weihnachtet sehr" wo die auf den Weihnachtscheck warten und dann kommt nichts.



Solange du nicht den Bikeguard aufmachst und dann ist da drin ein Gutschein für ein Jahr MItgliedschaft um Verein "Kochen ohne Fett"


----------



## s1c (23. Mai 2012)

meins ist angeblich momentan in der Montage und eine Auslieferung ist Ende dieser Woche oder Anfang nächste


----------



## andreasweiland (23. Mai 2012)

GORErider schrieb:


> SSSOOOOO bei mir ist es auch soweit, sogar eine woche früher...
> am samstagmittag düse ich nach koblenz und nehm das trailflow in empfang=)))
> 
> worauf sollte ich noch ein augenmerk beim empfang legen, ausser auf das knacken bei der dämpferaufnahme?
> ...





Ich bekomme ebenfalls ein Trailflow  Welches knacken? wie äußert sich das?  Also ich werde alles genau begutachten aber einige Hinweise worauf man besonders achten sollte währen hilfreich... 

Als ich das letzte mal dort war, war eine Teststrecke gerade im Umbau oder so ansonsten nur der Parkplatz soviel ich weiß ..


----------



## s1c (23. Mai 2012)

Tag 3 in KW 21 geht zu ende. Bisher nicht versendet.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2012)

hast du schonmal da angerufen?


----------



## s1c (23. Mai 2012)

Klar, aber nur schwammige Aussagen


----------



## Schibbie (24. Mai 2012)

per Nachnahme bestellt? Hast mal gesagt du brauchst es dringend bis zum we wegen (hier Grund einfügen)? Hat bei mir geklappt, aber ich hatte auch nen Grund (Bikeurlaub)


----------



## s1c (24. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> per Nachnahme bestellt? Hast mal gesagt du brauchst es dringend bis zum we wegen (hier Grund einfügen)? Hat bei mir geklappt, aber ich hatte auch nen Grund (Bikeurlaub)



Ja, per Nachnahme. Ich versuchs nochmal und sage dass ich einen Trip im Harz geplant hatte... 


Update: kein Rad bis zum Wochenende. Lege mich nun in Embriostellung auf den Boden und weine bitterlich.


----------



## GORErider (24. Mai 2012)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ebenfalls ein Trailflow  Welches knacken? wie äußert sich das?  Also ich werde alles genau begutachten aber einige Hinweise worauf man besonders achten sollte währen hilfreich...
> 
> Als ich das letzte mal dort war, war eine Teststrecke gerade im Umbau oder so ansonsten nur der Parkplatz soviel ich weiß ..




hi andreas,

wollte die Pferde nicht scheu machen... hier im canyon forum gibts einen thema "kancken am torque" 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510103

möglicherweise, soweit ich es überblicken kann, handelt es sich aber nur um eine nichtgefettete Schraube?!
das knacken tritt aber wohl auch erst nach ner zeit auf...

denke ich werd mir auch direkt noch nen ersatzschaltauge bei canyon mitnehmen.

irgendwann gabs mal nen bericht von einem canyon bike-contest, da hatten die wohl auch nen pumptrack auf dem canyon gelände?! mal schauen was ich vorfinde...

ansonsten viel spass und baldige lieferung dir, ich kann´s bei mir kaum noch erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (25. Mai 2012)

Tag 5 in KW21 - keine Lieferung heute und vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es wird heute Komissioniert und dann kommt es vielleicht wirklich anfang nächster Woche.

Werde nun weiter bitterlich weinen und dem Wochenende mit schönem Wetter entgegen sehen...


----------



## Mithras (25. Mai 2012)

geht nem Kumpel auch so ... sein Nerve xc 6 sollte in KW21 kommen .. bisher nix gehört..

Dabei wollen wir doch ne Tour fahren ^^


----------



## s1c (25. Mai 2012)

Ja, diese Woche wird offenbar kein Rad produziert. Macht ja nichts.


----------



## s1c (25. Mai 2012)

Um mir selbst die Wartzeit zu verkürzen habe ich mir paar wallpaper zusammengesammelt: http://dennis-wisnia.de/wordpress/2...one-mountainbike-downhill-freeride-wallpaper/


----------



## -KamiKatze- (26. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gestern telefonisch ein Nerve AM 9.0 bestellt und es soll in ca. zwei Wochen abholbar sein. Dann werde ich vorher diese Mail mit dem Link zu dem Kalender bekommen. Bekommt man vorher keine Bestätigungsmail über den Auftragseingang? Bisher ist mein Postfach nämlich leer...


----------



## s1c (26. Mai 2012)

check mal den Spam Filter. Da ist es bei mir zumindest gelandet.


----------



## -KamiKatze- (26. Mai 2012)

Da ist leider auch nichts... Vielleicht rufe ich besser nochmal an. Meine Mailadresse ist auch etwas kompliziert und vielleicht haben sie die auch falsch aufgenommen.


----------



## s1c (26. Mai 2012)

Ja, genau! Grüß schön von mir und frag direkt mal wann mein Fahrrad fertig ist


----------



## -KamiKatze- (26. Mai 2012)

Da es am Wochenende keinen telefonischen Service gibt, habe ich eine Mail geschrieben und die Antwort kam prompt: Bestellbestätigungen können auch mal 24 Stunden dauern und wegen dem Feiertag vielleicht auch länger. Bestellung ist aber im System hinterlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (26. Mai 2012)

Hurra! Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von meiner Mail.


----------



## -KamiKatze- (26. Mai 2012)

Ich drück' dir die Daumen.
Geduld ist auch nicht meine Stärke.


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Mai 2012)

@ armer s1c

mit dir bin ich auch immer noch am mitfiebern. Aber kannst mir glauben, das sich das warten auf jeden Fall lohnt. Ich war auch nicht besser und rief sehr oft bei denen an. 

@-KamiKatze- 

denke mal am Dienstag wirst du erst die Mail bekommen.


----------



## Soonwaldler (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gestern ein Canyon Torque Alpinist 2010 aus dem Outletshop bestellt. Weis zufällig jemand, ob man Outletbikes sofort abholen kann ?

Viele Grüße

SW


----------



## nukular2008 (28. Mai 2012)

Die Outlet Bikes sollten im Prinzip "sofort verfügbar" sein soweit ich weis. Aber das kann auch bis zu 14 Tage bedeuten. Wissen tust du es wenn du die Auftragsbestätigung per Mail bekommst.


----------



## Soonwaldler (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin soo heiss !!! Ich werde morgen früh mal anrufen, vieleicht kann ich es ja direkt abholen.....

Viele Grüße

SW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber sofort abholen kann man eigentlich nur die Bikes-to-go. Ich vermute mal du wirst auch ganz normal ne Mail mit dem Link zum Kalender bekommen und dann nen Termin auswählen müssen.


----------



## simdiem (28. Mai 2012)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin soo heiss !!! Ich werde morgen früh mal anrufen, vieleicht kann ich es ja direkt abholen.....



  Made my day !


----------



## s1c (28. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @ armer s1c
> 
> mit dir bin ich auch immer noch am mitfiebern. Aber kannst mir glauben, das sich das warten auf jeden Fall lohnt. Ich war auch nicht besser und rief sehr oft bei denen an.



Dankeschön! Ich werde auch gleich morgen früh mal wieder bei denen anrufen und hoffentlich bekomme ich dann meine Versandbestätigung. Ich war echt schon kurz davor zu stornieren und mir ein Bike beim lokalen Händler zu holen.

Aber ihr sagt ja alle, dass es sich lohnt...


----------



## belphegore (28. Mai 2012)

Umso mehr Zeit vergeht (obwohl Wochenende und Feiertag) desto ungeduldiger wirst Du.
Und das Freitagnachmittag, keine Mails mehr beantwortet werden kann man sich doch auch denken 

Trotzdem, viel Glück! Vielleicht bekommst Du morgen Deine Versandbestätigung...
Doch bevor Du diese erhälst, bekommst Du noch eine Mail das Dein Bike zusammengestellt ist und in den nächsten 48 Stunden versandt wird


----------



## Soonwaldler (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn nicht, muss sich auf ein neues Torque Alpinist umsteigen, diese Bike gibt es als Bike to go


----------



## belphegore (28. Mai 2012)

Ein Dropzone kann er auch noch haben, muß aber noch 800 Lappen drauflegen und beim Alpinist sogar 1000 
s1c, sollte doch ein Speedzone werden, oder?


----------



## s1c (29. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Ein Dropzone kann er auch noch haben, muß aber noch 800 Lappen drauflegen und beim Alpinist sogar 1000
> s1c, sollte doch ein Speedzone werden, oder?



Ne, ist ein Playzone geworden...
Ich warte jetzt! Werde aber bestimmt gegen Mittag mal anrufen wenn sich keiner von denen meldet...


----------



## s1c (29. Mai 2012)

haha, sorry homies! Konnte nicht warten und habe angerufen! Heute, spätestens morgen versand meines Rades! Hurra!


----------



## belphegore (29. Mai 2012)

Nur mal so zur Info, man kann alte Beiträge editieren Kein Grund für ein Doubleposting...

Na, dann wünsch ich schon mal viel Spaß mit dem neuem Bike!


----------



## s1c (29. Mai 2012)

Sehr geehrte/er Dennis Wisnia,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team


------


Ich weine. Vor Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Mai 2012)

Na dann mal !  

Vergiss aber nicht beim Freudetränen vergießen die Fötusstellung.


----------



## s1c (29. Mai 2012)

so lag ich bereits das halbe wochenende wimmernd am boden!


----------



## Soonwaldler (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also Outletbikes sind doch nicht sofort abholbereit. Die müssen komischerweise auch erst montiert werden. 

Hab mir deshalb heute das aktuelle Torque 8.0 Alpinist  gegönnt 

Bin also schon wieder raus aus dem Wartesaal

Grüße aus dem Soonwald


----------



## -KamiKatze- (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte vorhin auch meine Bestellbestätigung im Postfach. Kw 24 soll es soweit sein.


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Mai 2012)

die 14 Tage wirst du wohl locker noch überstehen bis du es krachen lassen kannst.


----------



## s1c (29. Mai 2012)

Hurra! DHL hat das Paket. Ob es vielleicht schon morgen ankommt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Mai 2012)

je nachdem wie groß die Entfernung von Koblenz bis zu dir ist. Hatte es auch schon am nächsten Tag erhalten.


----------



## fatal_error (29. Mai 2012)

Ich warte jetzt schon über 2 Monate und bis KW26 muss ich wohl noch min. warten....
Es ist so hart 

Aber wenigstens wartet man nicht über 6 Monate auf sein Bike (YT)


----------



## s1c (29. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

Bike hängt in Neuwied.


----------



## -KamiKatze- (30. Mai 2012)

Meins wird gerade komissioniert. Bin mal gespannt, wann ich es abholen kann.


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Mai 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Bike hängt in Neuwied.




Tschakka du schaffst es!


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich! 

...bin mal wieder in Embrio Stellung weinend auf dem Boden...


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Mai 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt schon über 2 Monate und bis KW26 muss ich wohl noch min. warten....
> Es ist so hart
> 
> Aber wenigstens wartet man nicht über 6 Monate auf sein Bike (YT)



würde ich so nicht sagen.... ich hatte am ersten Tag bestellt (das war Ende Oktober), als die 2012er Bikes online waren und habe es in KW 13 bekommen.
Waren also locker 5 1/2 Monate.
Würde ich auch nie wieder machen.


----------



## fatal_error (30. Mai 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> würde ich so nicht sagen.... ich hatte am ersten Tag bestellt (das war Ende Oktober), als die 2012er Bikes online waren und habe es in KW 13 bekommen.
> Waren also locker 5 1/2 Monate.
> Würde ich auch nie wieder machen.



ups war es doch so lange ... 
Hatte weniger im Kopf 

ABER die Leute haben am 11.11 bestellt und einige haben noch kein Bike (8 Monate) also da würde ich 2012 kein Bike bestellen. 

Egal hoffe jeder der wartet hat bald sein Bike ob YT, Canyon oder was auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darre37 (30. Mai 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Bike hängt in Neuwied.



Wenns dich irgendwie tröstet, auch mein Bike wurde gestern ausgeliefert und hat es nicht über Neuwied hinaus geschafft


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. Mai 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> ups war es doch so lange ...
> Hatte weniger im Kopf
> 
> ABER die Leute haben am 11.11 bestellt und einige haben noch kein Bike (8 Monate) also da würde ich 2012 kein Bike bestellen.
> ...



gehörst du zu diesen Leuten? Oder kennst du da jemanden? Was haben die denn für einen angegebenen (voraussichtlichen) Liefertermin bekommen?

Ich hab gestern ein Strive geordert- in der Bestätigung steht KW 26. Hat sich das im Laufe der Jahre gebessert (mein letztes Canyon ist 5 Jahre her) oder nehm ich den Liefertermin * 2?


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

darre37 schrieb:


> Wenns dich irgendwie tröstet, auch mein Bike wurde gestern ausgeliefert und hat es nicht über Neuwied hinaus geschafft



Dann sitzen wir ja im gleichen Boot! Vielleicht haben unsere Bikes ja Sex im Kopierzimmer und verpassen somit jeden LKW nach Hannover


----------



## darre37 (30. Mai 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Dann sitzen wir ja im gleichen Boot! Vielleicht haben unsere Bikes ja Sex im Kopierzimmer und verpassen somit jeden LKW nach Hannover



Tja, bei zwei sexy Canyon-Bikes ist das natürlich durchaus möglich 
Ich hoff nur, sie können sich möglichst bald wieder trennen, meins muss schließlich ins tiefste Bayern


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

Was hastn bestellt? Ist echt krass dass unsere Räder seit ca 24 Stunden da rumgammeln und nichts passiert. Willst mal bei DHL anrufen?


----------



## darre37 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bekomm ein Nerve AM 9.0
Naja, wenn ich nur ein paar Seiten in dem Thread zurückblättere, dann seh ich, dass es sogar noch viel schlimmer kommen könnte.
Ich geb denen jetzt noch ein bisschen Zeit, aber bis zum Wochenende wollt ichs eigentlich schon gerne haben.

Schau ma mal...


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

Man kann nie genug rumnerven


----------



## nukular2008 (30. Mai 2012)

-KamiKatze- schrieb:


> Meins wird gerade komissioniert. Bin mal gespannt, wann ich es abholen kann.


Ich schätze mal du bekommst auch morgen um ca. 6 Uhr die Mail mit dem Kalender. Da sind dann die nächsten 2 Tage generell nicht buchbar...wenn du viel viel Glück hast ist Montag noch was frei 



s1c schrieb:


> Was hastn bestellt? Ist echt krass dass unsere Räder seit ca 24 Stunden da rumgammeln und nichts passiert. Willst mal bei DHL anrufen?


War doch hier letztens schonmal: Die Bikeguards sind zu groß um automatisch sortiert zu werden, d.h. das wird per Hand gemacht. Da alle Bikes von Canyon und noch nem großen Hersteller (weis grad nicht mehr welcher) über Neuwied gehen kann es da schonmal voller werden und dementsprechend dauert es dann länger.

edit: grad im ticker gesehen: klick
vielleicht hilft das ja eure Wartezeit erträglicher zu machen


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

Naja, dass die für die maschinen zu groß sind hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Aber 24 Stunden liegen die da rum?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. Mai 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> edit: grad im ticker gesehen: klick
> vielleicht hilft das ja eure Wartezeit erträglicher zu machen





Die Reportage war ganz interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darre37 (30. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Bin nun raus, DHL hats auf die Spur bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey s1c,

ich zitiere gern obigen Beitrag, da stand das Ding eine Woche in Neuwied 

Wir wollens mal nicht hoffen...


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

darre37 schrieb:


> Hey s1c,
> 
> ich zitiere gern obigen Beitrag, da stand das Ding eine Woche in Neuwied
> 
> Wir wollens mal nicht hoffen...



Wenn das bei uns morgen früh immer noch keine Änderung hat dann rufe ich morgen früh gleich an und im zweifelsfall fahr ich dahin und hol das ding raus.

Edit: Im Zweifelsfall mit einer Axt.


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

Habe eine Mail an DHL geschrieben und DHL und Canyon auf Twitter gegeneinander aufgehetzt:

https://twitter.com/s1cness/status/207899863009079297

Ich werde nun der Online Reputation von DHL mächtig(!!!) schaden.

Edit: Ja, ich kenne den Edit Button aber irgendwie sind doppelposts sexy.


----------



## belphegore (30. Mai 2012)

Da das hier nun langsm völlig zum Kindergarten ausartet, schau ich mal was so neues gibt in Technik...


----------



## -KamiKatze- (31. Mai 2012)

Termin steht fest: Samstag, 09.06. Nur noch eine gute Woche.


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2012)




----------



## fatal_error (31. Mai 2012)

Jungs ich brech gerade zusammen... 
Schau meine Mail´s durch und was:

Sehr geehrte/er .....

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben


Mein FRX sollte doch erst KW26 kommen 
Wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## s1c (31. Mai 2012)

Du glücklicher! Freut mich für dich! Meins hängt noch bei DHL rum...


----------



## s1c (1. Juni 2012)

Laut DHL soll es heute kommen. BIn gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatal_error (1. Juni 2012)

meins auch


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juni 2012)

und ich bin wieder hier, wart zwar auf kein bike, aber auf n bissl zubehör, 25 woche is angepeilt


----------



## _Pred (1. Juni 2012)

Tach Leute,
ich nimm mal Platz mit nem Nerve XC 6.0 größe XL. KW 25


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juni 2012)

Paket wurde grad an UPS übergeben, ging ja flott. 
Die Mail sollten sie aber noch n bissl überarbeiten, ganz unten steht auch bei ner Bestellung von Zubehör, viel spaß mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## darre37 (1. Juni 2012)

Wollte nur Bescheid geben, ich bin raus.
Nerve AM 9.0 ist gestern angekommen und das somit genau eine Woche nach meiner Bestellung.


----------



## _Pred (1. Juni 2012)

Ohje, da is mir ja glei schon wieder peinlich auf was ich warte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (1. Juni 2012)

wieso? das Nerve XC 6 hat für das was es kostet mal ne bomben Ausstattung! 

.. bin schin auf das von nem Kumpel gespannt, was er in KW 24 glaub ich bekommen soll  da werd ich ihn auch mal um ne Probefahrt anhauen .. schließlich durft er mein Torque auch schon fahren ^^


----------



## andreasweiland (1. Juni 2012)

also Ich war heute in Koblenz und habe mein Trailflow (stealth) abgeholt  .. es gab nichts zu meckern auf den 20 km Strecke zu mir nach Hause. 

Ich bin dann mal raus hier   ... allen andern eine baldige Lieferung


----------



## s1c (1. Juni 2012)

So, bin auch raus. Mein FRX kam heute und es ist ein Traum!


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> wieso? das Nerve XC 6 hat für das was es kostet mal ne bomben Ausstattung!
> 
> .. bin schin auf das von nem Kumpel gespannt, was er in KW 24 glaub ich bekommen soll  da werd ich ihn auch mal um ne Probefahrt anhauen .. schließlich durft er mein Torque auch schon fahren ^^



Ja natürlich hat da XC6 eine Bombenaustattung, sonst hätt ichs au net genommen  Für den Anfang sollts auf jeden reichen.

Dein Kumpel bekommt n Nerve XC6? Wann, weißt du da was?


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2012)

_Er hätte es letzte Woche schon bekommen sollen, allerdings so hieß es bei Canyon hatte zur gleichen Zeit wie er auch jemand das Bike geordert .. so wurde es halt nicht KW21.. sondern entweder 24 oder gar 27 .. :/ .. 
Wenn er nochn bissel Kohle auftreiben kann wird er wohl auf ein XC 7.0 umsatteln .. das find ich persönlich noch ne Ecke ausgewogener .. leider hats dann ne Fox Gabel die halt wenn man Garantie möchte im Unterhalt etwas teuer ist .. 
Das bike reicht denk ich ne ganze Weile .. zumindest wenn man als Einsatzbereich nicht gerade Bikeparks oder Enduro-Touren ins Auge gefasst hat 
_


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Ja bei der Wartezeit ist mir zugutegekommen, dass nur wenige einen XL Rahmen brauchen, und somit sollte es KW 25, also in ca 3 Wochen kommen. 
aufs XC 7.0 hätt ich auch gern umgesattelt, aber das ist dann halt doch nochmal ne Ecke teurer.
Ich habs halt auf n paar Trails abgesehen... Sorry für die Noobie Frage, aber wo gibts im Bikepark so heftige Belastungen, bzw was kann man da nicht mit dem fahren?


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2012)

Die Frage ist schon gerechtfertigt .. in Bikeparks hast oft starkes Gefälle = hohe Geschwindigkeiten gepaart mit Wurzeln, Steinen, etc.. das is schonmal ne fiese Belastung fürs Material sprich deine Räder, Fahrwerk, Lager etc...

Dazu kommt noch, dass in Parks oft Sprunghindernisse in verschiedenen Höhen sind .. das is auch ne derbe Belastung fürs Material.. 

Mali n den Park und einige Abfahrten machen kansnt mit dem XC 6.0 sicherlich .. aber Sprünge höher wie 30cm würd ich lassen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du wegen dem XL Rahmen nicht gerade klein und leicht bist  .. Fahrergewicht ist nochmal ne zusätzliche Belastung für das Material... Dein Bike hat deswegen auch andere Rohrstärken im Rahmen verbaut als Bikeparkbikes.. und würde bei entsprechender Belastung einfach früher Achter im Rad, ggf. kaputte Lager oder gar Risse/Brüche im Rahmen bekommen.

Hinzu kommt, dass dein XC Bike von der ganzen Rahmengeometrie (Oberrohrlänge/höhe, Radstand, Lenkwinkel, Federweg) nicht für primär downhill konzipiert wurde. Bei deinem Bike wurde versucht ne gesunde Mischung aus up und downhill zu finden. Schau dir mal ein Freeride/Downhillbike zum Vergleich an .. die sind zwar im downhill super .. aber bergauf kannst es mit nem reinrassigen Downhiller fast vergessen.

Das is XC is für Trails und Touren ein echt schickes Bike.. falls du mal in nem Park fahren solltest und es dir gefällt.. viele Parks bieten auch Leihbikes an .. damit macht das dann noch mehr Spass  ..


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Cool, danke für die Antwort. Also ich kann den Schluss ziehen fürs erste wirds reichen, wies weiter geht, dass sehmer dann 
Aber bei dem Sprünge höher wie 30cm häng ich grad noch, weil wenn ich nen mittelmäßigen Hop machen, bin ich doch auch schon über 30cm, und das werden die 120/120 FW sicherlich einstecken.


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2012)

klar geht das  . *ohne Gewähr* ^^ .


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das XC eine parkfreigabe hat...bedeutet, bricht das rad wirst du kein replacement bekommen.
Ich glaube das strive ist das "kleinste" bike bei canyon mit parkfreigabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Ja sicher werd ich jetz kein downhill befahren oder ähnliches, aber auf dem Heimtrail vom Kumpel in der Nähe sind halt doch ein paar Kicker wo man sich doch mal vom Boden löst. Und der fährt das mit seinem 4 Jahre altem Grand Canyon Al 6.0 oder so, auf jedenfall hat er auch ne Reba drinn. Und dem ist abgesehen von ner Delle durch nen Sturz au no net viel am Fahrrad passiert.


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, die fehlende Parkfreigabe ist auch ein Grund ...weis garnicht, ob das Strive schon eine hat?


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Kurze Info: XC 2011, sehr ruppiger Fahrstil, alles ganz


Scheint also doch a bissl was auszuhalten


----------



## Schibbie (2. Juni 2012)

ganz klar hält das was aus. ich hab hier 4 xc im bekanntenkreis + meins. alle fahren so wie ich, auch etwas ruppiger und nur meins hat nen schaden. also keine angst, die dinger halten schon was aus, nur vllt keine mega drops, hab ich aber auch noch nicht probiert


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2012)

Ein Torque macht sogar sehr ruppiges Gelände + Fahrstil mit  .. *Spässle^^*


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Stimmt das Gerücht eigentlich, dass man die mtbs 300km einfachren muss, bevor man ins Gelände darf?


----------



## belphegore (2. Juni 2012)

Weiß ich nichts von. Einzig die Bremse sollte eingebremst sein.
Woher stammt denn das Gerücht?


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2012)

interessantes Gerücht ..  . ja Bremse solltest einbremsen und nach den ersten 100km mal Speichenspannung und die Schrauben kontrollieren (was du auch nach der Erstmontage tun solltest )


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, aber was heißt einbremsen genau?

Das Gerücht hab ich übrigens von nem Kumpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (2. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=201298
Beitrag #3

Kumpel hat keine Ahnung!


----------



## _Pred (2. Juni 2012)

Cool danke  Und endlich auch n XC-ler


----------



## Schotterp1ste (3. Juni 2012)

Paar sagen 30 mal von 30km/h auf 0km/h bremsen. Hab ich beim neuen Bike nicht gemacht, bin die bekannten Strecken gefahren und hab einfach früher und länger gebremst, nach den ersten 500hm war die Bremse dann eingebremst. Muss halt vorsichtig sein und vorher die Funktion testen 

Fox Federelemente brauchen etwa 200km, bis sie richtig da sind und volle Performance bieten, sauber ansprechen und auch die richtigen Werte bei der Absenkung erreichen. Anfangs fühlten sich Gabel und Dämpfer etwas ruppig an, nun ist alles bestens.

Sonst 300km einfach im Gelände einfahren, wo so ein Gerät auch hin gehört 

@dhl und Wartezeit
Ich wurde vor kurzem von einem Service Berater angerufen, weil wir uns auch bei DHL wegen der Wartezeit erkundigt hatten.
Er meinte, er klärt das Vor Ort mit dem Vorgesetzten in Neuwied ab. Das Problem ist die Sortierung in Neuwied, ich kann da schon verstehen.
Canyon und H&S Bike Discount (Radon, Cube... etc + Zubehör) gehen dort rein und raus und Bikes müssen von Hand sortiert werden.
Der Mitarbeiter, der die Pakete sortiert kann nichts dafür, er tut was er kann, es fehlt einfach an nem weiteren Mitarbeiter, was wiederum DHL an geht 
So ist meine Mutmaßung, ich weis nur, dass dort jemand steht und die Bikes von Hand sortiert und dass dort recht viele Bikes ein- und ausgehen, daher Wartezeiten.


----------



## _Pred (3. Juni 2012)

Wieso lÃ¤sst Canyon eig nicht per UPS transportieren? Die sind auch nicht teurer als die 16,90â¬, dafÃ¼r aber zuverlÃ¤ssiger...


----------



## Schibbie (3. Juni 2012)

dhl ist bei mir um einiges zuverlässiger, als ups... hab ich schon oft erfahren müssen


----------



## belphegore (3. Juni 2012)

@ _Pred
16,90 ist der Bike Guard
19,60 kostet der Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pred (3. Juni 2012)

okay, dann wars halt andersrum, aber trotzdem...


----------



## fatal_error (3. Juni 2012)

So wie schon geschrieben bin ich weg hier.
Gestern Nacht zusammen gebaut 






Hoffe ich habe alles richtig zusammengebaut. 
Hab gleich mal die Felgen decals entfernt sieht viel besser aus. 

Da es aber fast 4 Wochen zu früh gekommen ist habe ich noch keine Pedale 
Also nix mit Probefahrt..... 

jemand ein Tip für: 
günstige/gute/leichte Pedale mit schneller Lieferung und 250´er Feder für den Fox Van RC ??


----------



## seidelix (3. Juni 2012)

Wir können ja tauschen. Ich Fahr schon mal die Gabel ein  meins sollte in vier Wochen kommen und Pedale könnte ich von meinem andern Bike nehmen 
Sixpack Icon 400g


----------



## ms303 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich geselle mich mal hier dazu.

Habe am Samstag in Koblenz nach einer Probefahrt auf dem Nerve AM 8.0x ein AM 7.0 bestellt (mein erstes Canyon).

Liefertermin bzw. Abholtermin soll in KW 26 der 25.06.12 sein.

Bin mal gespannt... 


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Juni 2012)

Strive hat eine!


----------



## _Pred (4. Juni 2012)

Ui, seit wann gibts denn so genaue Liefertermine? Bei mir steht in der Bestätigung nur KW25 drin

@dia-mandt: Du meinst, dass das Strive eine Bikepark-Freigabe hat?


----------



## ms303 (4. Juni 2012)

_Pred schrieb:


> Ui, seit wann gibts denn so genaue Liefertermine? Bei mir steht in der Bestätigung nur KW25 drin
> 
> @dia-mandt: Du meinst, dass das Strive eine Bikepark-Freigabe hat?



Der Termin wurde mir vom Verkäufer vor Ort so genannt (und auch am PC so gezeigt).

Daher auch meine Aussage, dass ich da sehr gespannt bin, ob das auch so eingehalten wird.

Auf das Bike selbst bin ich natürlich mindestens genau so gespannt.


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## Zilli (4. Juni 2012)

-KamiKatze- schrieb:


> Termin steht fest: Samstag, 09.06. Nur noch eine gute Woche.


dto., 1045 bin ich dort (wahrscheinlich "etwas" früher )

... noch 106 Std. + 40 Min. bis zur Ewigkeit


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2012)

das ist wahrscheinlich eine beknackte frage... aber nach der bestellbestätigung (email) wird die nächste info (mail) die versandbestätigung sein, oder?
Ich fänds ja kool, wenn es auf der webseite einen kundenbereich gäbe wo man den aktuellen status seines bikes verfolgen könnte (bestellt, warten...., montage, test, verpacken bla. -> ähnlich dem fortschrittsdiagram beim tracken einer DHL Sendung). Klar, der Zeitraum aber der Montage bis zum Versand ist wahrscheinlich wesentlich kürzer als vom bestellvorgang bis zur montage, aber es wäre eine nette spielerei...


----------



## nukular2008 (5. Juni 2012)

kurz vor der versandsmail kommt noch ne mail mit "bike wird kommissioniert, übergabe an dhl erfolgt innerhalb von 48h..."

Eine etwas außführlichere Kommunikation von Seiten Canyons wäre wirklich wünschenswert, vor alles wenn es zu Verzögerungen kommt...wurde ja schon oft diskutiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (6. Juni 2012)

Moin!

Samstag Nacht habe ich mir ein Nerve AM 9.0 bestellt, daher darf ich hier auch kurzfristig, aber nur kurz, Platz nehmen...

Bei mir scheint alles ganz schnell zu gehen:
Nach der Bestellung habe ich am Montag früh mit der Hotline telefoniert, da die 200-Rabatt-Aktion bei meiner Bestellung nicht angezeigt wurde.
Dabei hieß es dann, der Liefertermin sei KW25, also übernächste Woche.

Am Dienstag Vormittag kamen dann die Emails zur Bestell-Bestätigung (mit Rabatt), Kommissionierung und Versand-Bestätigung beinahe stündlich!
Heute Morgen um 02:30 Uhr ist mein AM schon im Ziel-Paketzentrum verarbeitet worden, knappe 20km von mir entfernt. 
Wenn ich also "Pech" habe, wird mein Bike schon heute ausgeliefert, wenn ich arbeiten bin... 

Brauche ich zum Aufbau eigentlich irgendwelche Spezial-Werkzeuge?
Als Ex-Rennradler habe ich einiges da, alles hydraulische (Bremse & Reverb) ist aber Neuland für mich...

Gruß, Mike


----------



## MikeZ (6. Juni 2012)

Es ist soweit, Zustellung heute...! 

Den Sonntag mal nicht eingerechnet also noch nicht einmal 72 Stunden von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung, das kann sich doch sehen lassen! 

Dann werde ich wohl den Feiertag über vor dem Postamt campieren müssen...


----------



## Daseca (6. Juni 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Brauche ich zum Aufbau eigentlich irgendwelche Spezial-Werkzeuge?
> Als Ex-Rennradler habe ich einiges da, alles hydraulische (Bremse & Reverb) ist aber Neuland für mich...



Nein brauchst du nicht!

Das wichtigste ist ein drehmomentschlüssel  und da ist ja einer dabei!falls du die Leitung der Reverb kürzen und evtl entlüften musst....da ist ein entlüftungskit dabei 

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## Schibbie (6. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem Strive war kein Entlüftungskit dabei. Begründung: Die Leitung ist von den Mechanikern schon so weit gekürzt worden, dass die Sattelstütze mit Leitung noch ausbaubar bleibt.


----------



## Daseca (6. Juni 2012)

Lol!?jetzt ehrlich?und wenn du so klein bist das die stütze fast ganz rein muss?das ja blöd!


----------



## MikeZ (6. Juni 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Nein brauchst du nicht!
> 
> Das wichtigste ist ein drehmomentschlüssel  und da ist ja einer dabei!falls du die Leitung der Reverb kürzen und evtl entlüften musst....da ist ein entlüftungskit dabei
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!




Danke für die Info!
Einen vernünftigen Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich natürlich, der mitgelieferte ist ja eher ein "Schätz-Eisen".
Ist die Leitung der Reverb nicht schon gekürzt? Das hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, da sie ja serienmäßig verbaut ist...

Wenn ich hier richtig im Forum gelesen habe, ist das Entlüftungskit trotzdem mehr als notwendig! Tut´s das dann auch für die Bremse?

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Daseca (6. Juni 2012)

Canyon weiß ja nicht genau wie du deinen Sattel eingestellt haben willst!das heißt die Leitung wird auf jedenfall noch ein bisschen zu lange sein!

Bei meinem Kumpel war es so das man die Leitung abschneiden konnte ohne das Öl rausgelaufen ist und die musste dann auch nicht entlüftet werden!denke das ist aber nicht die Regel!

Das Entlüftungskit ist nur für die Reverb!für die Bremsen brauchst nochmal ein anderes....welche Bremsen sind bei dir dran?

Gruß


----------



## MikeZ (6. Juni 2012)

Ok, gut zu wissen!
Eine Elixir 7 ist drauf.
Von Avid gibt es ja den schönen Entlüftungssatz, den werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit mal bestellen.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Cockpit aussieht. Bei Elixir Bremshebeln, Shimano Triggern und Reverb werden da wohl einige Schellen verbaut sein.

Bezüglich der Reverb:
Im PPS habe ich ja alle meine Daten eingegeben, da bin ich mal davon ausgegangen, daß die Sitzposition einigermaßen bekannt sein sollte....
Wäre aber vielleicht etwas zuviel verlangt, jedes Rad sooo individuell aufzubauen!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten...


----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2012)

Zwecks Entlüftungssatz sach ich nur Ebay .. vor Allem für die Avid Bremsen! .. 

[url=http://www.ebay.de/itm/Entluftungskit-AVID-hydraulische-Scheibenbremsen-/170617959307?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27b99f738b] Link [/URL]

Hier der Link zu dem Kit, was ich schon seit nem dreiviertel Jahr verwende und es um Welten günstiger ist als das Originale von Avid .. evtl. gibts das auch für die Reverb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (6. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Link!
Schaue ich mir später mal an, hab gerade keine Zeit, denn:

Es ist da!!!! 

Bin also raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
Bleibt mir nur, allen anderen Wartenden viel Glück und eine baldige Lieferung zu wünschen....

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2012)

Dann viel Spass  es gibt noch günstigere Bleeding-Kits, allerdings sind bei denen die Gewindeanschlüsse welche in den Bremshebel/Zange geschraubt werden nicht so toll von der Haptik .. auch sind die billigen zu breit für z.B. ne Avid Code 

Hab nochmal den Link geändert, DAS ist das Bleedingkit welches ich auchh bae .. Hammer Preis .. nur fehlen die Oliven und die Stützhülsen, die man z.B. beim Leitung kürzen bräuchte .. die gibts aber auch für wenig geld im Fahrradladen ..


----------



## MikeZ (6. Juni 2012)

Super, DANKE!!!!

Bei mir ist übrigens auch kein Bleeding Kit für die Reverb dabei und die Leitung VIEL zu lang...
Ansonsten geht der Aufbau recht zügig voran. Musste nur den Vorbau "tiefer legen", Ex-Rennradler halt 

Gruß, Mike


----------



## -KamiKatze- (7. Juni 2012)

Zilli schrieb:


> dto., 1045 bin ich dort (wahrscheinlich "etwas" früher )
> 
> ... noch 106 Std. + 40 Min. bis zur Ewigkeit



Ich muss noch 6 Stunden läger warten.


----------



## _Pred (7. Juni 2012)

Jetzt muss i doch nochmal blöd fragen: Wann bekommt man denn überhaupt einen genauen Liefertermin genannt? Oder bekommt man das garnicht, wenn man online bestellt?


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2012)

also ich hatte 2011 im Aug. einen Rahmenbruch und hatte rechtzeitig bis zum nächsten Rennen innerhalb von 10 Tage . Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich noch 2 Tage damit in Italien war. dann am 3. Tag heim. Am 4. Tag verschickt. Am 10. Tag war die Maschine wieder einsatzfähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (7. Juni 2012)

_Pred schrieb:


> Jetzt muss i doch nochmal blöd fragen: Wann bekommt man denn überhaupt einen genauen Liefertermin genannt? Oder bekommt man das garnicht, wenn man online bestellt?



Hi!
Ich habe den Termin (grob) mit der zweiten Email bekommen.
Die erste kommt direkt nach der Bestellung automatisch vom System, die angesprochene zweite Email ist dann die Bestellbestätigung, wenn ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter drüber geschaut hat.
In dem angehängeten PDF stand bei mir KW25 in der Kopfzeile.

Einen definitiven Liefertermin wirst Du nicht bekommen können, denke ich. Da hat DHL ja auch noch etwas mitzureden...


----------



## _Pred (7. Juni 2012)

Dito, bei mir steht da au KW25. Du weißt au no nix genaueres oder?
Ja und DHL könnte ja berechenbar sein, wenns zuverlässig wär


----------



## MikeZ (8. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß was genaues, mein Rad ist nämlich gestern schon geliefert worden!
Insofern war die Angabe von KW25 nicht wirklich genau...

DHL ist auch nicht wirklich berechenbar, wie man hier und auch an anderen Stellen lesen kann.
Die Bikes werden von Canyon bzw. DHL als Sperrgut versandt, daher können sie nicht maschinell im Verteilerzentrum bearbeitet werden.
Den Zeitaufwand dafür, bzw. wann der entsprechende Mitarbeiter die Räder von Hand sortiert, lässt nicht wirklich vorraussagen.

In meinem Fall hat wohl wirklich alles perfekt gepasst, von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung gerade mal 60 Stunden!


----------



## _Pred (8. Juni 2012)

Okay, das taugt dann wirklich...aber wieso bekommt jeder das Rad früher bloss icht nicht?


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. Juni 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Canyon weiß ja nicht genau wie du deinen Sattel eingestellt haben willst!das heißt die Leitung wird auf jedenfall noch ein bisschen zu lange sein!
> 
> Bei meinem Kumpel war es so das man die Leitung abschneiden konnte ohne das Öl rausgelaufen ist und die musste dann auch nicht entlüftet werden!denke das ist aber nicht die Regel!
> 
> ...



das passt auch zu den bremsen. habe meine damit entlüftet.
die anschlüsse sind an fast allen bremsen identisch.


----------



## Mithras (8. Juni 2012)

Hab meine gestern entlüftet ... die Code braucht da immer n bissel in den großen Bremssätteln kann sich viel Luft verstecken


----------



## s1c (8. Juni 2012)

passen die Anschlüsse von dem Magura Entlüftungskit auch bei Avid?


----------



## Mithras (8. Juni 2012)

bei Scheibenbremsen kann ich das nicht sagen, bei nem Entlüftungskit für Felgenbremsen definitiv nicht! .. Ich würd die Frage mal im TechTalk Unterforum Bremsen stellen .. die wissen das Sicherlich


----------



## s1c (8. Juni 2012)

Ach, ich probier es nachher aus ob die verschraubungen passen. Hätte ja sein können ob es jemand hier weiß


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ich hab mir gestern das Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone bestellt.
Auslieferung laut HP in KW 30. Bin gespannt wie lang es wirklich dauert.
Letztes Jahr war mein Nerve AM 7.0 ne Woche früher fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (12. Juni 2012)

Torque FRX 6.0 Speedzone, gestern bestellt und kann es kaum erwarten. Leider auch erst KW 30


----------



## _Pred (12. Juni 2012)

Das mit der Woche früher fertig wird bei mir wohl nix mehr


----------



## benni260 (12. Juni 2012)

FRX 5.0 Playzone bestellt (aber schon im März) Auslieferung KW 30. War es letzte Woche Probefahren und nun ist die Wartezeit um einiges schlimmer geworden . Kann es nicht mehr abwarten. Aber die 6 Wochen gehen auch noch rum!


----------



## _Pred (13. Juni 2012)

Yeah...mein Bike geht die nächsten 48 Stunden raus


----------



## ms303 (13. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen, weil ich meiner Bestellung noch Barends und einen Trinkflaschenhalter hinzufügen wollte.

Dame am Telefon:

Das geht nicht mehr.

Hab dann gefragt warum, da bis zur geplanten Auslieferung in KW 26 doch noch viel Zeit ist.

Antwort:

Das Rad ist so gut wie fertig, Sie müssten spätestens bis übermorgen die E-Mail zur Terminvereinbarung (Abholung) bekommen. 

Ick freu mir... 



Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juni 2012)

weiss man auch schon, was es werden soll? 

Meins (Strive) hat auch KW 26. Vllt sollt ich auch ma anrufen und versuchen, noch was kleines dazu zu bestellen...


----------



## ms303 (13. Juni 2012)

Ein AM 7.0 mit Reverb.

Hatte ich aber schon eine Seite voher mal geschrieben

Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Juni 2012)

Hab das XC 8 Samstag abend bestellt und soeben ist es auf dem Weg zu meiner Wohnungstuere, welche leider niemand oeffen wird :/


----------



## _Pred (13. Juni 2012)

So, meins ist jetzt auf dem Weg. Es wird aber daraus hinauslaufen, dass ich keine PEdale haben werde, weil Fahrrad.de leider versagt hat, und es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen wird in den nächsten Tagen zu liefern -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2012)

bestellst halt woanders Welche und stornierst die Bestellung bei fahrrad.de ...


----------



## _Pred (13. Juni 2012)

oder ich nehm die, die ich grad an meinem alten hab...aber erfahrungsgemäß ist die Lieferzeit ja eh eine Woche


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2012)

Amazon


----------



## _Pred (13. Juni 2012)

Die Lieferzeit war grad auf das Canyon-Paket bezogen


----------



## Magdu (13. Juni 2012)

...mal ein großes dickes Lob an Canyon und DHL!

XC6.0 sollte in KW25 kommen, gestern Nachmittag kam die Mail das mein Bike an DHL übergeben wurde - keine 18 Stunden später war das Paket da


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Juni 2012)

Habe meines gerade zusammengestoepfselt. Aus irgendeinem Grunde kam es in schwarz-weiss (was laut Verfuegbarkeitspruefung erst in 9 Wochen lieferbar sein sollte) anstatt gruen-weiss. 
Hab's erst bemerkt, als es es aufgebaut vor mir stand und ist mir auch egal, da ich die Farbe eh nach der Verfuegbarkeit gewaehlt hatte.

Koennte mir vielleicht wer bezueglich des Hinterdaempfers helfen? 
Hab nach der Fox-Anleitung http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html
mittels des Gummirings 14mm Nachgiebigkeit gemessen. Beim Hub zeigte der Zollstock ca 57mm. Scheinbar also korrekt und die fleissigen Canyonmitarbeiter haben es wohl voreingestellt. 
Nach einem kleinen Testdrive ueber ein paar seichte Hueglein faellt mir nun auf, dass der Gummiring ganz unten ist, dh. der Daempfer ist wohl komplett eingefedert. Da das mein erstes Fully ist, die Frage: Ist das normal?

Btw: Das Bike faehrt sich goettlich! Ich koennte mich treten, dass ich mich drei Jahre mit einer Gurke abgenudelt habe, die gerade mal 800Eur billiger war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pred (13. Juni 2012)

Magdu schrieb:


> ...mal ein großes dickes Lob an Canyon und DHL!
> 
> XC6.0 sollte in KW25 kommen, gestern Nachmittag kam die Mail das mein Bike an DHL übergeben wurde - keine 18 Stunden später war das Paket da



WAAAAAS? 18 Stunden Lieferzeit?


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2012)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Nach einem kleinen Testdrive ueber ein paar seichte Hueglein faellt mir nun auf, dass der Gummiring ganz unten ist, dh. der Daempfer ist wohl komplett eingefedert. Da das mein erstes Fully ist, die Frage: Ist das normal?



mach mal noch 4 Hübe aus der Dämpferpumpe in deinen Dämpfer, solltest dann bei 10 - 12 mm SAG landen .. das fühlt sich immernoch fluffig an hast aber etwas mehr Reserve. Aber sonst ist das durchaus normal und ja auch gewollt, dass du für deinen Einsatzweck den vollen Federweg nutzt ..  .. solange nix durchschlägt, is alles im Grünen 

Man entwickelt auch schnell ein "Popometer" welches merkt, ob der Hinterbau zu straff ist, zu schnell wegsackt, nachschaukelt oder zu lahm ist 

Viel Spass mit der Kiste 

Aber schwarz weiß statt grün weiß ... wolltest Du ein 7.0 bestellen und hast ein 6.0 bekommen ??? Das würd ich reklamieren ^^


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Juni 2012)

Ist das 8er wie gewollt.  Dank dir.


----------



## ms303 (14. Juni 2012)

Heute um 9.48 Uhr:

Sehr geehrte/er Markus XXXXX,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen.

Erwarten Sie dazu bitte erst unsere Nachricht mit einem Link zu unserem Onlinekalender.
Dort haben Sie die Möglichkeit, Ihren Wunschtermin einzutragen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine
Abholung ohne vorige Terminvereinbarung aus organisatorischen Gründen leider nicht möglich
ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team


Lang kann´s nicht mehr dauern, bis ich raus bin...


----------



## MikeZ (14. Juni 2012)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Koennte mir vielleicht wer bezueglich des Hinterdaempfers helfen?
> Hab nach der Fox-Anleitung http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html
> mittels des Gummirings 14mm Nachgiebigkeit gemessen. Beim Hub zeigte der Zollstock ca 57mm. Scheinbar also korrekt und die fleissigen Canyonmitarbeiter haben es wohl voreingestellt.
> Nach einem kleinen Testdrive ueber ein paar seichte Hueglein faellt mir nun auf, dass der Gummiring ganz unten ist, dh. der Daempfer ist wohl komplett eingefedert. Da das mein erstes Fully ist, die Frage: Ist das normal?



Ist doch prima, daß Du den ganzen Weg nutzt, solange der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt. Wäre ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache, einen Teil des Federwegs ungenutzt zu lassen.
Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie sehr Du bei den PPS-Angaben "geschummelt" hast. Ich hatte mich beim Gewicht ein wenig nach oben verschätzt, musste daher nach der ersten Fahrt ein wenig Druck ablassen...


----------



## _Pred (14. Juni 2012)

Ich haaaabs   Gleich wirds aufgebaut mim Kumpel


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2012)

und Pedale?


----------



## _Pred (14. Juni 2012)

Ja, da nehm ich vorübergehend die von meinem Fitnessbike...paar Tage muss ich halt mit alten Pedalen fahren


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Juni 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Ist doch prima, daß Du den ganzen Weg nutzt, solange der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt. Wäre ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache, einen Teil des Federwegs ungenutzt zu lassen.
> Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie sehr Du bei den PPS-Angaben "geschummelt" hast. Ich hatte mich beim Gewicht ein wenig nach oben verschätzt, musste daher nach der ersten Fahrt ein wenig Druck ablassen...



Merkt man das Daempferdurchschlagen denn beim fahren? Hab jetzt noch besagte 4 Huebe drauf gegeben, aber ich komme mit etwas schwung immer noch ganz runter. 
Gab beim Gwicht nicht geschummelt. Naja um 2..3 kg vielleicht


----------



## _Pred (14. Juni 2012)

Ich war heute auch ganz überrascht, dass der Dämpfer schon ganz aufgepumpt war...
Das mit dem neuen bike ist jetz au nix mehr...bis oben hin is es mit Schlamm 
Mein größtes Problem war nur, dass ich irgendwie seit je her gewohnt bin mit rechts die vordere Bremse zu betätigen, und das wird jetzt etwas schwer sich umzugewöhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (14. Juni 2012)

@ beutelfuchs:
Klar merkt man ein Durchschlagen.
Das gibt dann einen entsprechenden Schlag, den kann man eigentlich nicht nicht merken...
Beim Messen des Sags soll man sich ja auch mit kompletter Ausrüstung auf´s Bike setzen, sonst nutz es nicht viel, wenn alles perfekt eingestellt ist und man dann mit 10kg Rucksack zusätzlich auf Tour geht!
Hast Du den Sag jetzt mal aktuell gemessen?


----------



## _Pred (15. Juni 2012)

Ich bin gestern mit meinem durch etwas schweres Gelände gefahren, war auch ein etwas größerer Sprung dabei, aber bei mir ist der Gumi noch ca 2cm vor dem Durchschlagen. (Der Gumi der anzeigt wie tief man eingefedert ist)

Ich bin sonst noch unschlüssig ob ich mich jetzt auf den seitenverkehrten Bremshebel umgewöhnen soll, oder ob ich umbauen soll...


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

also bei 2cm kannst getrost noch etwas Luft ablassen  du kommst vom MX fahren richtig? .. Naja die Bremshebel erlauben es sie seitenverkehrt zu montieren .. wenn du weiter MX fährst, würd ich se ummontieren .. wenn nur noch MTB umgewöhnen .. denn solltest du mal Leihweise n anderes Bike fahren etc... hast das gleiche Problem ..


----------



## _Pred (15. Juni 2012)

Okay, dann las ich no ein wenig Luft ab...wo gibts eigentlich eine Tabelle mit den Drücken für den Dämpfer? Fox Anleitung sagt, man solle im Hersteller Handbuch nachschauen, Canyon sagt, man soll im Fox Handbuch nachschauen.

Ne ich komm nicht vom MX fahren, und hab auch sonst nix mit Motorrädern zu tun, aber ich bin das esit je her gewohnt...vlt war mein erstes Fahrrad sorum aufgebaut und dann ging das Übel los

Und diese billigen Gummigriffe rutschen jetzt schon...mal schaun wo ich ein paar Schraubgriffe herbekomm


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

Dann würd ich mich an die neue Bremsgrifsituation gewöhnen 

Ne Tabelle wüsst ich jetzt auch nicht, ist auch nicht notwendig. Der Gummiring gibt ja an, wie weit der Dämpfer einfedert. 
Den schiebst nun ganz nach oben, setzt dich in Montur drauf (irgendwo festhalten) .. Füße auf die Pedale und nicht rumhupfen!
Wieder runter und messen wieviel der Dämpfer eingesunken ist. Zwischen 15-20% sollte das je nach gusto betragen. Dein Dämpfer hat glaub ich 57mm Hub sprich 1-1,2cm "SAG" (eingesackt) sollten ideal sein .. 
Aber gerade wenn du auch ab und zu mal springst, wirst du shcnell merken, dass der Dämpfer mit 20% Sag viel zu schnell durch den Federweg rauscht und es an Endprogression fehlt .. deswegen habe ich den Dämpfer in meinem All Mountain immer so bei 15% Sag gefahren und war damit glücklich. Allerdings war das von nem anderen Hersteller, sprich das Bike hat sich beim Einfedern sicherlch anders verhalten.

Starte deswegen ruhig mit fluffigen 18-20% (auch an der Gabel) .. und schau was wie es sich fährt.
Rebound so weit hochdrehen, dass der Hinterbau bei Bodenwellen nicht nachwippt (merkst recht schnell, wenn es sich "aufschaukelt") .. Gabel sollte soviel Rebound haben, dass sie wenn sie eingedrückt und losgelassen wird nicht vom Boden abhebt.

Hab auch bei nem Kumpel im XC 6 gesehen, dass der Dämpfer trotz 20% SAG auf der ersten Fahrt nicht den kompletten Federweg freigegeben hat. Die Federelemente müssen sich auch erst ein bissel einarbeiten um volles Potential zu entfalten.

Einfach auch n bissel rumprobieren.. man bekommt recht schnell ein Gefühl dafür, was sich gut anfühlt und was nicht


----------



## _Pred (15. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, dann nehm ich das nachert gleich in Angriff...schaltwerk springt auch wie der Wahnsinn, den muss ich also auch noch umstellen, und an den neuen Sattel muss ich mich auch noch gewöhnen, weil der ist dermßaen bockhart


----------



## MikeZ (15. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> ...
> Füße auf die Pedale und nicht rumhupfen!
> ...



Bei neuen Federelementen hab ich gelernt, daß ein kräftiges "Rumhupfen" sehr hilfreich ist.
DANACH (!), wenn sich das Fahrwerk beruhigt hat, von einem Helfer den O-Ring an die Staublippe schieben lassen und ganz vorsichtig absteigen...
Durch das teils starke Losbrechmoment neuer Dampfer/Gabeln verfälscht die Messung sonst ein wenig.

Wichtig ist IMHO auch, vor der Messung/Einstellung alle "Zusatz-Funktionen" wie Zugstufen-, Druckstufen-Einstellung und Lock-out auszuschalten bzw. auf den geringsten Wert zu stellen.


----------



## _Pred (15. Juni 2012)

ehrclich gesagt, ich habe gestern die Zugstufe ganz ausgemacht. So hatte ich das agilste gefühl, weil sonst das echt ewig gebraucht hat, bis der wieder ausgefedert hat. Aber kann sein, dass das Ding, wenns eingelaufen ist, schneller ausfedert, und dann ich die Zusgtufe neu einstellen muss


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

Ahh ok .. stimmt, das Losbrechmoment ist recht hoch bei neuen Federelementen, da kann vorheriges weichhupfen nicht schaden  .. 

Die Schaltung ist bei meinem Kumpel auch sehr dürftig eingestellt gewesen .. der Sattel ist ne wonne im Gegensatz zu nem Seriensattel von meinem Cube LTD  .. aber klar... er muss halt zum Hintern passen.

Die Elixir1 Bremse ist auch ein Teil, dass bei meinem Kumpel in naher Zukunft ersetzt wird  .. 

Aber hey .. für das Geld is das XC 6.0 ne echte Granante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pred (15. Juni 2012)

apropos Bremse, die werd ich nachert zu nem Mechaniker bringen, weil ich den Bremshebel bis zum Anschlag durchziehen kann. Da war der support von Canyon mal wieder genial  Bis 35â¬ Ã¼bernehmen die es


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

exakt das Gleiche hatte mein Kumpel auch.. VR Bremse hatte fast keinen Druckpunkt ... 

Gut, dass ich in meiner Wekstatt alles zum Entlüften hatte ...  die Entlüftungsschrauben in den Bremsätteln waren ab Werk extrem locker reingedreht ! die Anschlusstücke hab ich auch nochmal leicht nachgezogen, schätze die Bremse hatte deswegen Luft gezogen.. 

Seit dem Entlüften und Schrauben festziehen ist alles Paletti


----------



## _Pred (15. Juni 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie man die Gabel eintsellen muss? Beim Dämpfer komm ich noch klar, aber bei Zwei luftkammern und den sonstigen Einstellungen bin ich gerade überfordert


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

in beiden Luftkammern sollte inetwa der gleiche Druck sein ... . .wenn das dann den gewünschten SAG ergibt = optimal


----------



## _Pred (15. Juni 2012)

Alles klar...gewöhnt man sich eigentlich an den Sattel, oder ist der einfach nix, wenn der arsch davon weh tut?


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

Hast den auch etwa waagerecht montiert?

Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Sättel ab Werk meist recht schmerzhafte Kollegen sind und nicht auf den eigenen Hintern passen wollen .. Sitzfleisch kannst dir schon ein Stück weit antrainieren .. aber Schchmerzen im Dammbereich oder stechende Schmerzen von den Gesäßknochen her zeugen davon, dass Du+dein Sattel nicht zusammen passen! .. 

Bevor dann das große Sattelkaufen und wieder verkaufen (weil passt auch nicht) losgeht ..  frag doch mal in nem größeren Fahrradladen deines Vertrauens, ob die deine Gesäßknocken vermessen können (gibt auch Anleitungen dazu im Web) um deine optimale Sattelbreite zu ermitteln. 
Bei uns empfehlen sie einem dann geeignete Sättel, die man bis zu 14 Tage testen darf, bei nichtgefallen trotz benutztem Zustand wieder umtauschen darf in z.B. ein anders Modell.

Beim Rose-Versand geht das auch, allerdings solltest dafür deinen Sitzknochenabstand kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pred (16. Juni 2012)

Ja der sollte in etwa waagrecht sein...komischerweise ist der auch nicht schmaler, als derjenige, den ich am alten Fahrrad hatte... aber ich werd mal schauen was ich dann mach, teilweise hatte ich heute schon das Gefühl, dass ich mich an ihn gewöhnt habe, dann aber auch nicht


----------



## Mithras (16. Juni 2012)

der sitzt sich auch noch n bissel ein ... dennoch wenns auf Dauer so bleibt .. is das kein Zustand


----------



## _Pred (16. Juni 2012)

Ja, allerdings...


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Juni 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> @ beutelfuchs:
> Klar merkt man ein Durchschlagen.
> Das gibt dann einen entsprechenden Schlag, den kann man eigentlich nicht nicht merken...
> Beim Messen des Sags soll man sich ja auch mit kompletter Ausrüstung auf´s Bike setzen, sonst nutz es nicht viel, wenn alles perfekt eingestellt ist und man dann mit 10kg Rucksack zusätzlich auf Tour geht!
> Hast Du den Sag jetzt mal aktuell gemessen?



Ich habe das jetzt nochmal versucht ordentlich zu machen (aufs bike -> "warmwippen"-> hinsetzen -> ring hoch schieben -> langsam nach vorne absteigen).
Ich musste dann auf 16,5 (!) bar aufpumpen (bis 20 ist der Daempfer zugelassen), um auf die 14mm Nachgiebigkeit bei 57mm Hub zu kommen. Vorher waren ~7 bar drauf. Also kein Wunder, dass der Ring vom Nichtstun immer schon unten war.
Nun macht ploetzlich auch die Einstellung der Zugstufe einen spuerbaren Unterschied.

In welcher Haltung messe ich eigentlich korrekter Weise die Nachgiebigkeit der Gabel? Ebenfalls beim normalen Draufsitzten? Wenn ja, dann ist die wahrscheinlich eher bei 8-10%, so dass noch Luft raus muesste.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (16. Juni 2012)

Youtube bietet unmengen an Videos, u.a. findest sich auch das Video zu Canyon wie man sein Fahrwerk richtig einstellt....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24"]Fahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBs      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich habe meine Pumpe immer dabei, ein perfektes Setup kann man zwar einstellen aber manchmal muss man es den Bedingungen wieder neu anpassen.


----------



## jimmykane (17. Juni 2012)

Also der Q-Bik geht gar nicht. Ich hatte den auch am Grand Canyon AL 6.0. Jetzt habe ich nen Flite Flow, aber auch nen Thudbuster ;-). So sitze ich echt bequem.


----------



## _Pred (19. Juni 2012)

Was ich vergessen hab zu fragen: Bei meinem Fahrrad war ein dünnes transparentes plastik rohr mit dabei...wofür ist das?


----------



## ms303 (19. Juni 2012)

Das müssten die Einfädelhilfen für die Züge sein.

Wenn das so aussieht, wie da ganz unten auf der Seite http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497776&page=204, dann sind die das.

Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich am Samstag ja meinen AM Rahmen spektakulär zerlegt hab und sich somit mein Plan, ein Bike fürs grobe(FRX) und ein Bike für Touren(AM), in Luft aufgelöst hat bin ich heut nach Koblenz und hab mal das Torque Alpinist und das Strive 9.0 probegefahren.
Mitgenommen hab ich dann das Alpinist

Ich bin quasi rrrrrraus hier!

Hoffe ihr müsst alle nimmer allzu lang warten


----------



## Mithras (20. Juni 2012)

Fu** .. das is ja mal ein echtes Faltrad !

... an dir is noch Alles ganz??  ... Wo biste denn dagegen gerauscht?

Aber der LRS schaut stabil aus die Gabel ebenfalls ..  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Fu** .. das is ja mal ein echtes Faltrad !
> 
> ... an dir is noch Alles ganz??  ... Wo biste denn dagegen gerauscht?
> 
> Aber der LRS schaut stabil aus die Gabel ebenfalls ..  ..



Moin, die Schweissnaht hinterm Tretlager is während der Fahrt komplett durchgerissen.
Danach hats geknallt und der Rahmen is unter mir weg...oder ich über ihn drüber
Was danach ganz genau passiert is kann ich nit sagen.
Ich hab nix ausser en paar Prellungen und nem neuen Mopped
Gabel un LRS is ok genau wie alles andere am Bike...sogar das oft gescholtene Schaltauge is noch gerade


----------



## _Pred (20. Juni 2012)

Und was hat Canyon dazu gesagt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juni 2012)

_Pred schrieb:


> Und was hat Canyon dazu gesagt?



Erste Einschätzung der Jungs vor Ort war "Garantie" weil der Sturz duch das platzen der Schweissnaht zustande gekommen ist und alles weitere sind aufgrund dessen Folgeschäden


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> ... hab mal das Torque Alpinist und das Strive 9.0 probegefahren. Mitgenommen hab ich dann das Alpinist



Definitiv die richtige Entscheidung!!!  Du wirst es garantiert nicht bereuen! Es geht einfach nichts über's TORQUE und 180 mm Federweg 






 Hier sieht man was ein Torque so alles locker wegsteckt!!! Da passiert dir sowas wie mit dem AM sicher nicht mehr!


----------



## Mithras (20. Juni 2012)

Min Trailflow-Umbau = pseudo Alpinist darf sich übernächstes WE 2 Tage im Karwendel beweisen und im august 5 Tage vom Ötztal Richtung Schweiz  .. 
bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich das Bike schlägt ..der Rest der Truppe ist auf Cube AMS, Nerve AM, und Kona deelux unterwegs


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Min Trailflow-Umbau = pseudo Alpinist darf sich übernächstes WE 2 Tage im Karwendel beweisen und im august 5 Tage vom Ötztal Richtung Schweiz  ..
> bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich das Bike schlägt ..der Rest der Truppe ist auf Cube AMS, Nerve AM, und Kona deelux unterwegs



Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß in den Bergen wo du all deine Kumpels bergab zersägen wirst


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Min Trailflow-Umbau = pseudo Alpinist darf sich  übernächstes WE 2 Tage im Karwendel beweisen und im august 5 Tage vom  Ötztal Richtung Schweiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übernächstes we heisst KW27, oder ;-)
Bin dann auch da in der Ecke - vom 02.-06. in Ischgl zum Freeriden
Und danach vielleicht noch nen Tag nach Saalbach zum Freeride Festival.

Hoffentlich schmilzt der Schnee noch schnell


----------



## Mithras (20. Juni 2012)

Da verpasst man sich kurz  Sind am 30.6. auf 01.7. unten. .. jaa mal schauen wie die Tour ist ob wir noch durch Schnee müssen ^^


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2012)

so sind die Temperaturen dort ja ganz nett momentan mit 25°C, aber auf 2400m Höhe (Idalp) stehen teils noch die Rampen vom Snowboardpark :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (20. Juni 2012)

oO .. herje .. muss mal schauen wo die Tour lang geht .. hab ich daheim in ner Email ... sonst brauch ich Schneeketten am Torque ...


----------



## ms303 (20. Juni 2012)

So, ich bin dann raus aus dem Wartezimmer... 

Wünsche allen, die noch warten müssen, viel Geduld und das es, wie bei mir, schneller geht, als ursprünglich von Canyon gesagt/geplant.


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## Dusius (20. Juni 2012)

Wieso gehen immer alle ohne ein Foto da zu lassen?


----------



## MikeZ (20. Juni 2012)

ok, bin zwar schon ein paar Tage raus, aber da habt ihr:


----------



## sirios (20. Juni 2012)

wie versenkst Du bitte die Reverb mit dem Koffer am Sattel ? Gibt fast nix grausigeres am Bike als die Reisetasche am Sattel, naja eventuell noch die Hupe


----------



## MikeZ (20. Juni 2012)

Das geht ohne Probleme! Man darf halt nur das Band um die Sattelstütze nicht festziehen.
Schön finde ich die Tasche allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2012)

Die Hupe is lustig!  Aber auch die würde ich mir nicht dran machen. Lieber ein schöner Evoc mit Trillerpfeife im Gurt!


----------



## -Steppenwolf (20. Juni 2012)

Soo Leude jetzt warte ich auch auf mein Torque Trailflow! In weiß, größe L 
Soll KW 27 kommen dann hoffe ich mal dass die Jungs pünktlich liefern! 
Was mich nur wundert ist das schon seit Wochen KW27 drin steht? Sollte sich das nicht ständig ändern?


----------



## ms303 (21. Juni 2012)

Dann will ich auch noch nachliefern...


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2012)

-Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Soo Leude jetzt warte ich auch auf mein Torque Trailflow! In weiß, größe L
> Soll KW 27 kommen dann hoffe ich mal dass die Jungs pünktlich liefern!
> Was mich nur wundert ist das schon seit Wochen KW27 drin steht? Sollte sich das nicht ständig ändern?



Ich glaube die produzieren nicht jede Bestellung nach der anderen sonder immer abwechselnd ein anderes Bike. Bin mir aber nicht sicher 

was anderes: Wo habt ihr alle diese Canyon Ständer her? kann man die kaufen ?


----------



## ms303 (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, kosten 30 Ocken.

Eigentlich zu teuer, aber sieht hübsch aus.


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## Mithras (21. Juni 2012)

Ja die Jungs produzieren nacheinander verschiedene Bikemodelle in verschieden großen Kontingenten... Wenn Kontingent A vergriffen ist, muss man halt warten bis B produziert wurde. (Hat mir mal ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter in Koblenz erklärt)


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. Juni 2012)

> ...zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
> 
> Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe...



Wenn's (Strive ES 8.0) am Sa kommt...


----------



## Daseca (21. Juni 2012)

Welche Liefertermin steht bei dir auf der Rechnung @wholestepdown!?hab auch das es 8.0 bestellt, kommt offiziell aber erst Anfang nächster Woche!

Gruß


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. Juni 2012)

KW 26

ich bin ja auch vorsichtig mit meiner "Prognose", aber: bei mein letzten Canyon (2007er ESX 6) hab ich Freitag Nachmittag die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Entgegen aller Erwartung war am Sa morgen der Postbote da und ich hatte das Geld noch nicht aufgetrieben ... aber er kam nach 2h noch mal (und ich hatte den einen und anderen Kollegen angezapft).


----------



## dripdrop (21. Juni 2012)

Ich brauchte gar nicht Platz nehmen... Donnerstag das Grand Canyon AL  8.9 in XL bestellt, gestern war's da... so soll's sein und ich bin rundum zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn459 (21. Juni 2012)

[email protected], mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0, vorgestern bestellt, ist schon auf dem Weg. Die hatten wohl Langeweile in Koblenz. Kann mir jemand sagen was man, wenn man es hat, noch alles zusammenbauen muss. Bin Rennradler und kenne mich mit MTBs nicht so aus.


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2012)

Oh man, ich kann es gar nicht erwarten bis mein Speedzone da ist


----------



## Daseca (21. Juni 2012)

cn459 schrieb:


> [email protected], mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0, vorgestern bestellt, ist schon auf dem Weg. Die hatten wohl Langeweile in Koblenz. Kann mir jemand sagen was man, wenn man es hat, noch alles zusammenbauen muss. Bin Rennradler und kenne mich mit MTBs nicht so aus.



Laufräder rein, Lenker drehen und Pedale dran!los gehts


----------



## cn459 (22. Juni 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Laufräder rein, Lenker drehen und Pedale dran!los gehts


Merci, da stand noch was von Gabel aufpumpenLaufräder waren glaube im Preis inbegriffen aber Pedale nich, kann man ein MTB auch ohne fahrenNaja ich hoffe die haben eine Anleitung dabei.


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2012)

Ea steht dabei das es ohne kommt


----------



## Mithras (22. Juni 2012)

Pedale gibt es sogar im Handel zu kaufen .. ich meine da mal welche gesehen zu haben ... seit ich welche an mein Torque geschraubt habe fährt es sich deutlich besser als vorher  *duck*


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. Juni 2012)

Neuwied, aufstehen und an die Arbeit! 

Wenn die mein Päckchen heute nicht abvespern...


----------



## cn459 (22. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ea steht dabei das es ohne kommt


 Auf dem Bild auf der Canyon Page sind aber welche dranGut dass ich noch ein paar da habe. Jetzt müssen es nur noch die DHL Koryphäen hier vor Ort schaffen, das Radl zu mir zu bringen. Wie ich die kenne, brauchen die dafür genauso lange, wie von Koblenz nach Berlin.


----------



## cn459 (22. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Pedale gibt es sogar im Handel zu kaufen .. ich meine da mal welche gesehen zu haben ... seit ich welche an mein Torque geschraubt habe fährt es sich deutlich besser als vorher  *duck*



kaufen? Mein Rennrad Händler hat immer zu mir gesagt, Junge ohne Pedale kannste nich fahren, hier haste welche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. Juni 2012)

Tjaa .. das ist einer der Unterschiede zwischen Händler und Versender .. .. ein guter Bikedealer ist aber auch mit Versenderbike Gold wert!


----------



## cn459 (22. Juni 2012)

Wow jetzt ist es da, hat 3 Tage und 45 Min gedauert. Die 45 min. hat DHL versemmelt. Wem sein Fahrrad schneller geliefert wird kriegt einen Preis von mir (goldene Reisszwecke, bitte angeben, ob für Vorder- oder Hinterrad).


----------



## _Pred (22. Juni 2012)

Ich war mal im Radladen vom Kumpel und haben die Bremse entlüftet, leider hats aber nicht waaahnsinnig viel gebracht. kräftig ziehen am Hebel muss ich immer noch. (kräftig bremsen mit nur einem Finger ist unmöglich)

Außer dem hab ich von ein paar Leuten gesagt bekommen, dass ich noch an der Sitzposition ein wenig feilen soll, zb Lenstange ein wenig zu mir herdrehen, kürzeren Vorbau usw...das werd ich dann wohl auch noch angehen müssen


----------



## Mithras (22. Juni 2012)

die Bremse muss sich erst einbremsen, damit steigert sich die Bremsleistung nochmal etwas. Aber erwarte vond er Elixir 1 und den 180/160 mm Scheiben keine Wunder .. Das is der Grund warum beim Kumpel jetzt auf ne Elixir R oder 5 mit 180/180mm aufgestockt wird.


----------



## _Pred (23. Juni 2012)

wieso nicht 203/185 bzw 200/180 ? Übrigens, hinten ist der Rahmen nur auf 160 zugelassen.


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

oO .. nur auf 160? .. das XC 7.0 hat doch hinten bereits ne 180iger Scheibe. Ob die Gabel für 203 zugelassen ist weis ich nicht, allerdings bietet ne Elixir R mit 185/185 bereits ne gute Bremspower .. hatt ich am all Mountain .. später dann zwar 203/185 aber ich wiege auch mehr als mein Kumpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pred (23. Juni 2012)

Also der an der canyon Hotline hat mir gesagt, dass ich net mehr als 180 hinten drauf machen darf (ja du hast Recht, macht sbolut keinen Sinn, weil der Rahmen is ja der selbe), aber die Gabel sei bis 200 oder 203 freigegeben.


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

perfekt, dann spricht natürlich nix gegen ne 200/180 Kombi


----------



## _Pred (23. Juni 2012)

Allerdings, ich frag mich bloss wieso die 6.0er diskriminiert werden


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

Kostengründe


----------



## _Pred (23. Juni 2012)

Aber wenn schon der Rahmen absolut derselbe ist...abgesehen von der Farbe

Dann muss ich wenigstens kein shclechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich dann die 185er hinten drauf hau


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

nee definitiv nicht, ich schätze der Hotline-Mitarbeiter hat da was verwechselt


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Juni 2012)

so, mein "großer Fernseher" (Nachbar) kam heute morgen. Ich bin raus - viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

"Fernseher" tippte mein Postamt auch


----------



## nukular2008 (24. Juni 2012)

Steht ja auch nur "Bikeguard" und "Pure Cycling" drauf, da kann man das schonmal verwechseln


----------



## belphegore (24. Juni 2012)

cn459 schrieb:


> Laufräder waren glaube im Preis inbegriffen aber Pedale nich, kann man ein MTB auch ohne fahren



Kannst es ja mal versuchen  Bitte mit Fotos dokumentieren!
Du wirst auch feststellen, das auf den Fotos die Bikes keine Spacer haben, aber diese immer mit ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (25. Juni 2012)

Oh man, wie ich halt einfach nur mein Speedzone will


----------



## CAN-User (25. Juni 2012)

Hi Leutz!

Mein AL29 9.9 soll lt. email-Benachrichtigung jetzt versendet werden. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Habe am 21.5. bestellt! Zeit wirds


----------



## seidelix (25. Juni 2012)

Packet wurde heute an DHL übergeben Playzone in weiß


----------



## seidelix (26. Juni 2012)

Haha ich bin raus hier heute kamm der Postbote 






Was aber nicht so toll ist das nach der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt die Kette ganze Arbeit geleistet hat!  dabei hab ich bloß ein paar Treppen mitgenommen


----------



## cn459 (26. Juni 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Kannst es ja mal versuchen  Bitte mit Fotos dokumentieren!
> Du wirst auch feststellen, das auf den Fotos die Bikes keine Spacer haben, aber diese immer mit ausgeliefert werden.



Spacer brauche ich nich, kann ich die zurückgeben und gegen Pedale tauschen? Jetzt läuft das Rad schon ein paar Tage und ich bin ganz zufrieden, für den Preis kann man echt nicht meckern. Sogar Sattel und Sattelstütze sind zwar kein highend aber brauchbar. Lediglich die Griffe muss man austauschen. Die Gabel ist prima. Die Aufbauanleitung in der Manual ist aber wirklich rudimentär, das kann man noch verbessern. Dachte schon, ich hätte den Lenker falsch rum dran gebaut. Hatte auch die Gabel nur von oben aufgepumpt. Als ich dann Ratschlägen für die richtigen Einstellung gegoogelt hatte, bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass auch die untere Luftkammer aufgepumpt werden muss. Die war aber komischerweise schon der richtige Druck drauf. Jetzt muss ich nur noch in leichtes Gelände und ganz vorsichtig die Schweißnähte testen.


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2012)

3,5 Wochen vor Liefertermin


----------



## CAN-User (26. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> 3,5 Wochen vor Liefertermin



Mit DHL? Ich dachte Canyon schickt nur mit UPS?


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2012)

Außerhalb EU nur mit UPS


----------



## CAN-User (26. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Außerhalb EU nur mit UPS



Falsch! Nach Ö auch mit UPS !!! Zumindest ich bekomms mit UPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2012)

Außerhalb der UE nur mit UPS heißt auch nicht das es nach AT nicht mit UPS geht  aber is ja auchegal meins kommt mit DHL und das is auch gut so


----------



## CAN-User (26. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Außerhalb der UE nur mit UPS heißt auch nicht das es nach AT nicht mit UPS geht  aber is ja auchegal meins kommt mit DHL und das is auch gut so



Um DEN Preis müßte Canyon das Rad persönlich rübertragen  Der Karton, ah sorry der "Bikeguard", kostet ja auch extra.

Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte würde ich nur UPS wählen. Die gehen mit den Sachen am sorgsamsten von allen um. Mich wundert nur daß ins Nachbarland schon UPS genommen wird.


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2012)

Habe mit DHL nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, UPS finde ich auch ok. DHL hat halt den Vorteil das du es in der Filiale abholen kannst wenn du nicht dahiem warst  

Hermes oder GLS kommt mir allerdings nicht vors Haus!


----------



## Chefkocher (28. Juni 2012)

.....dann nehme ich auch mal Platz! Seitens Canyon wurde die Bestellung meines Trailflows vorbildlich ruckzuck abgewickelt und versendet. Probleme scheint nun jedoch unser allseits geliebter Dienstleister(???) DHL zu sein. Mein sehnlichst erwartetete Bike schimmelt lt. Sendungsverfolgung seit nunmehr 38 Stunden im schönen Neuwied ab, keine Statusänderung. Nachdem was ich hier so alles diesbezüglich gelesen habe, scheint der Rekord bei einer Woche Zwischenstopp in Neuwied zu liegen, mir wird da jetzt ein wenig übel. Am Samstag ist nen WE-Trip geplant, da muss es da sein!!


----------



## Dusius (28. Juni 2012)

Leute ich bin raus 
Das Teil ist einfach der absolute Wahnsinn freu mich schon so es zu fahren.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imag03141lxju.jpg


----------



## Mithras (28. Juni 2012)

Schickes Teil!! .. Fährst du die Bremshebel in dem krassen Winkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (28. Juni 2012)

Ne, auf dem Bild is es nur mal schnell zusammen gebastelt  Einstellungen kommen noch


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

So Leute...ich hab mir jetzt auch mein Speedzone bestellt...und weil ich nen gutes Timing hatte, gibts von Canyon noch paar Goodies dazu !!


----------



## Mithras (29. Juni 2012)

Schönes Ding


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

Ok, also es is ne Tour de France - Aktion im Gange...nur bei einigen Modellen gibts bei Bestellung paar Goodies gratis dazu!

Tolle Sache.

http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=3379


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Juni 2012)

sorry, aber wie ******* ist das denn bitte.
ich bestelle als einer der erste die kiste und bekomme nix und die die jetzt bestellen bekommen ne goggle, pumpe etc gratis.
unglaublich.


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

Jaaa....manchmal wird Geduld eben auch belohnt und nicht veralbert...


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Juni 2012)

Man muss auch mal Glück haben! Echt cool die Goodies! Glückwunsch!


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

Dank dir...ja war echt gutes Timing, da ich eigentlich letzte Woche bestellen wollte. Glückliches Händchen...sonst passiert mir sowas eher selten.  Und ich hab weder ne Lampe, noch ne Brille, von daher! Perfekt!


----------



## sirios (29. Juni 2012)

Sowas gab es letztes Jahr auch schon. Da gab es dann bei einigen Modellen nen Preisnachlass oder ne gratis Reverb dazu. Ich hab im Rahmen der Aktion z.b. 150 bei meinem 11er Strive gespart


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

Aha...also kommt doch öfters vor dass Midseason nochmal angekurbelt wird. ICh war ja schon eigentlich am überlegen ob ichs noch bis zur Eurobike aushalt, aber irgendwie bin ich innerlich dann doch wieder Kind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (29. Juni 2012)

... sind wir das nicht alle hier irgendwie ?


----------



## Mithras (29. Juni 2012)

nur das Spielzeug wird immer teurer ^^


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

Und die Finanzminister immer härter


----------



## Daseca (30. Juni 2012)

So mein Strive ES 8.0 ist jetzt auch endlich da 
Hab gleich mal ein paar teile umgebaut die ich teilweise noch von meinem Nerve hatte und noch ein paar sachen dazu gekauft. Da fast jeder das ES 8.0 in schwarz-rot kombi aufbaut (da der LRS das quasi so vorgibt) hab ich mich entschieden meins in schwarz-blau aufzubauen (was mir auch besser gefällt)












Umgebaut:
Lenker: Spank Spike 777
Griffe: Ergon GA1
Pedale: DMR V12 Mag.
LRS: Hope Pro 2 Evo + No Tubes ZTR Flow - Tubeless (Naben + Nippel in Blau)
Sattel: SQ Lab 611
Sattelklemme: Hope
Blaue parts: Ahead Kappe, Flaschenhalter schrauben, Trigger schrauben, Kettenblatt schrauben

Fährt sich echt geil nur andere Bremsen müssen noch her.... Evtl Hope TECH M4...mal schauen


----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch, die Bilder gehen aber nicht


----------



## Daseca (30. Juni 2012)

Meinst du jetzt vom Link oder wegen was anderem?


----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2012)




----------



## Daseca (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt aber....


----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2012)

Sickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Strive!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Schibbie (30. Juni 2012)

welche bilder`?

jetzt gehn sie wieder


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juni 2012)

Die beiden Bilder vom Strive oben waren zunächst nicht sichtbar!


----------



## der_erce (1. Juli 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> So mein Strive ES 8.0 ist jetzt auch endlich da
> Hab gleich mal ein paar teile umgebaut die ich teilweise noch von meinem Nerve hatte und noch ein paar sachen dazu gekauft. Da fast jeder das ES 8.0 in schwarz-rot kombi aufbaut (da der LRS das quasi so vorgibt) hab ich mich entschieden meins in schwarz-blau aufzubauen (was mir auch besser gefällt)
> 
> 
> ...




Schon interessant zu sehen wie der Trend zu immer breiteren Lenkern grad geht, sogar bei den Enduros und teilweise bei den CClern. 
Ich hab an meinem Enduro noch den originalen 670mm und werd die Tage mal die neue Boobar in 740 u 780mm mal testen dürfen.

Ansonsten schicker Hobel!


----------



## Daseca (1. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte am Anfang auch...bissel breit  Aber mittlerweile kann ich nix mehr fahren was schmäler ist  Da gewöhnt man sich so schnell dran und ist einfach nur geil


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juli 2012)

Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz...Strive ES 7 glacier in S bestellt..jetzt isses ausverkauft  Liefertermin KW31 

Wie waren die Erfahrungen der Strive Besteller in den letzten Wochen so? Kamen die Dinger teils eher nach Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. Juli 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> So mein Strive ES 8.0 ist jetzt auch endlich da
> Hab gleich mal ein paar teile umgebaut die ich teilweise noch von meinem Nerve hatte und noch ein paar sachen dazu gekauft. Da fast jeder das ES 8.0 in schwarz-rot kombi aufbaut (da der LRS das quasi so vorgibt) hab ich mich entschieden meins in schwarz-blau aufzubauen (was mir auch besser gefällt)
> 
> 
> ...





Daseca schrieb:


> Ich dachte am Anfang auch...bissel breit  Aber mittlerweile kann ich nix mehr fahren was schmäler ist  Da gewöhnt man sich so schnell dran und ist einfach nur geil



Ich bin mal gespannt was eher kommt. Die 777 Spike an meinem neuen FRX oder die Boobar für meine Eleonore.  
Das einzige was mich noch etwas abschreckt ist, dass mein aktueller Endurolenker nen ordentlichen rise hat und die breiten eigentlich nicht so!


----------



## der_erce (1. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz...Strive ES 7 glacier in S bestellt..jetzt isses ausverkauft  Liefertermin KW31
> 
> Wie waren die Erfahrungen der Strive Besteller in den letzten Wochen so? Kamen die Dinger teils eher nach Hause?



Wie er´s jetzt schon kaum erwarten kann ^^ !


----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie er´s jetzt schon kaum erwarten kann ^^ !



Ja überhaupt gar nicht! Bin schon total hibbelig


----------



## der_erce (2. Juli 2012)

lol...geht mir genauso. Bei mir steht da noch 29.KW. Mal sehen wanns letztendlich aufschlägt


----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol...geht mir genauso. Bei mir steht da noch 29.KW. Mal sehen wanns letztendlich aufschlägt



Hoffentlich schlägts nicht zu Dolle auf sondern schön sanft  aber wie ich sehe hast du ja noch n anderes Bike mit dem du die zeit totschlagen kannst


----------



## wholeStepDown (2. Juli 2012)

ich hatte KW 26; ende KW 25 wars schon da. Mittlerweile isses wieder in Koblenz- so schnell kanns gehen ;-)


----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hatte KW 26; ende KW 25 wars schon da. Mittlerweile isses wieder in Koblenz- so schnell kanns gehen ;-)



shit, was is passiert?


----------



## der_erce (2. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schlägts nicht zu Dolle auf sondern schön sanft  aber wie ich sehe hast du ja noch n anderes Bike mit dem du die zeit totschlagen kannst



Ich wills dem DHL´ler raten, sonst wird er mit der Seriennummer meiner Maglite tättowiert! 
Jap, meine Eleonore tröstet mich immer gut 



wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hatte KW 26; ende KW 25 wars schon da. Mittlerweile isses wieder in Koblenz- so schnell kanns gehen ;-)



lol bist aber nicht weit gekommen...warum?


----------



## wholeStepDown (2. Juli 2012)

ich saß nur ne halbe stunde auf dem teil. der rahmen hat geknarzt (270° box) und Schaltwerk/Schaltauge verbogen. Eigentlich nichts dramatisches, aber bei einem Neurad eben doof- und da fang ich nicht selber an zu basteln.


----------



## der_erce (2. Juli 2012)

Oh Mist...hoff du bekommst es bald wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich saß nur ne halbe stunde auf dem teil. der rahmen hat geknarzt (270° box) und Schaltwerk/Schaltauge verbogen. Eigentlich nichts dramatisches, aber bei einem Neurad eben doof- und da fang ich nicht selber an zu basteln.



das blöd..weißt du schon wann dus wieder kriegst?


----------



## wholeStepDown (2. Juli 2012)

1-2 wochen bei einem neuem bike (war die info am telefon). Aber ich habe ja glücklicherweise noch das ESX - das (zweitrad) bewirkt, dass ich ersteres ganz entspannt einschicken und warten kann.


----------



## benni260 (2. Juli 2012)

Na toll, am Samstag hab ich die Mail bekommen, dass mein FRX fertig ist und ich es diese Woche schon hätte abholen können, jetzt fehlt mir noch Geld was ich erst Mitte Juli bekomme. Schon ätzend wenn man weis, dass man schon fahren könnte .


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Ich warte......und warte..........


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. Juli 2012)

du hast doch KW 29? etwas patience bitte... ;-)


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2012)

Halle ich auch, letzte Woche war es dann schon da. Leider habe ich noch ein kaputtes Knie und kann nicht fahren :/


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Ne...leider nicht...kw30 war auf der Bestellbestätigung... kw29 stand auf der Webseite als ich das letzte mal gekuckt hab! Allerdings hat meine Frau gerade gesagt, dass per Einschreiben was an mich gekommen ist....aber ohne Benachrichtigung liefern die doch wohl nicht oder?


----------



## potzblitzer (4. Juli 2012)

ne, du kriegst ne versandbestätigung per mail wenn aus koblenz was kommt.


----------



## Mxpanda (5. Juli 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich auch vor mehreren Wochen sein Nerve AM bestellt und wartet seit dem. Keine der Angaben zur Lieferzeit stimmte bis jetzt.
Die Ansage heute von der Hotline war: "Wir haben viel zu tun."

-.-

Ich bin so glücklich, hab mein Bike im Fachhandel gekauft und konnte es einfach mitnehmen. Unglaublich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2012)

dafür is es aber halt kein Canyon


----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2012)

Grad gesehen...es gibt ein 2012er Torque FRX Dropzone in M für 300 Euro Billiger als "Outlet-Bike" für 2699! Also nochmal 100 Euro billiger als der jetztige Rabatt!

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1003013


----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2012)

Zu dem Preis is das natürlich top, zumal die "Mängel" eigentlich gar keine sind !


----------



## pirata (5. Juli 2012)

kw 29 ^_^ mal schauen ob es so bleibt 

edit:

kw 28, aber pedale kw 31  hehe


----------



## Xingu (7. Juli 2012)

Mxpanda schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich bin so glücklich, hab mein Bike im Fachhandel gekauft und konnte es einfach mitnehmen. Unglaublich!




...und genau aus dem Grunde sahen wir uns wohl im Outlet!
Dieses xc7 in diesem wunderschönen dunklen grün und auch noch in L.
Es sah mich an, wir waren uns einig, dass die "leichten gebrauchsspuren" nicht nichts an einer glücklichen Zunkunft ändern können und wir zueinander passen werden wie der Dotter ins Ei...

Und in 12h werden wir heiraten - so Gott es will! 


p.s. 
omfg.. 0300 durch... wie spontane Entscheidungen Menschen doch in ihrem Verhalten entstellen können


----------



## Ekhi (7. Juli 2012)

Hi ibc,

mein Rockzone 7.0 ist vorgestern angekommen, bin also raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2012)

So, ich setz mich dann auch mal hier hin. Habe heute ein Strive ES 8.0 bestellt. Da es lagerfähig ist, sollte sich die Wartezeit in Grenzen halten.

Ich war lange zwischen den Strive und dem Torque Alpinist hin und hergerissen.


----------



## potzblitzer (7. Juli 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich war lange zwischen den Strive und dem Torque Alpinist hin und hergerissen.



dito! Was hat dich letztendlich zum Strive getrieben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2012)

Die Entscheidung ist mir sehr schwer gefallen. Da ich schon ein paar Mal in Südtirol war und dort noch öfter hin will, war mir die Tauglichkeit zum bergauffahren wichtig(er). Auch bei uns hier geht es ständig auf und ab, z.T. auch sehr steil. Leider konnte ich die beiden Bikes nur auf dem Parkplatz fahren. Wie sich das Torque am Berg verhalten hätte, weiß ich nicht. Auf keinen Fall will ich ständig schieben. Ich weiß auch nicht wie sich das Strive am Berg fährt. Ich habe bzw. hatte ein Scott, bei dem sich die verbaute WOTAN - Gabel absenken lässt. Von daher kenne ich schon mal das Gefühl, mit einer 160 mm Gabel steile Anstiege hoch zu fahren. Da bin ich über die Möglichkeit einer Absenkung sehr froh ( unser Junior hat mir das Scott nach einer Probefahrt nicht mehr zurückgeben wollen...).

Sicherlich kann man das nicht vergleichen, ich habe aber keine andere Möglichkeit gehabt. Unterm Strich war mir auch das Anbringen einer Trinkflasche noch wichtig. Da ich in meiner Umgebung viele tolle Trails habe, hätte ich mit dem Torque immer einen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen müssen. Das war aber kein wirkliches K.O. Kriterium.

Schlußendlich war es eine reine Bauchentscheidung. Mit beiden Bikes hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl. Seltsam war nur, dass ich mit meinem LUX und dem CF mit Rahmengröße "S" sehr gut klar komme ( auch mit dem Torque ) und beim Strive hat es gar nicht gepasst. Hier war erst mit "M" das gewohnt gute Gefühl da.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit dem Strive die falsche Wahl getroffen habe und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Torque auch sehr gut gewesen wäre. Aber irgendwann muss mal eine Entscheidung getroffen werden.


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Juli 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Seltsam war nur, dass ich mit meinem LUX und dem CF mit Rahmengröße "S" sehr gut klar komme ( auch mit dem Torque ) und beim Strive hat es gar nicht gepasst. Hier war erst mit "M" das gewohnt gute Gefühl da.




Bist du probegefahren??da läuten jetzt aber meine Alarmglocken, denn ich hab es mir in S bestellt, bei meinem XC habe ich auch S und bei allen anderen Bikes bislang auch...schon seltsam dass du dann das Strive in M nimmst, denn es hat ja eine etwas gestrecktere Position als beispielsweise das Torque!


----------



## thislivesgood (8. Juli 2012)

ich warte mit... Strive...
noch bis KW32... vorraussichtlich...

kann es eigentlich auch sein, dass mein Bike auch früher ankommt als auf der Rechnung prognostiziert ??

ich will mein strive JETZT haben =(


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Bist du probegefahren??da läuten jetzt aber meine Alarmglocken, denn ich hab es mir in S bestellt, bei meinem XC habe ich auch S und bei allen anderen Bikes bislang auch...schon seltsam dass du dann das Strive in M nimmst, denn es hat ja eine etwas gestrecktere Position als beispielsweise das Torque!



Ja, ich bin das Torque und das Strive in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen Probe gefahren. Das Strive in "S" ging gar nicht, das hat mich auch sehr gewundert. Deswegen haben sie mir ganz am Schluss nochmals das "S" geholt um es direkt gegen das "M" zu vergleichen. 

Ich habe auch mehrmals nach den Größen geschaut, damit es nicht evtl. eine Verwechselung gegeben hätte. Auch ein etwas längerer Vorbau hätte bei mir keine Verbesserung gebracht. Ich war also froh, vor Ort eine Probefahrt gemacht zu haben!

Berichte mal bitte, wie es bei Dir aussieht wenn Du Dein Bike hast.

Ach so, ich habe noch was vergessen: Unser Junior fährt auch ein CF in Größe "S". Ich habe ihn dann auch mal das Strive in beiden Größen fahren lassen - er war der gleichen Meinung


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Juli 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin das Torque und das Strive in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen Probe gefahren. Das Strive in "S" ging gar nicht, das hat mich auch sehr gewundert. Deswegen haben sie mir ganz am Schluss nochmals das "S" geholt um es direkt gegen das "M" zu vergleichen.
> 
> Ich habe auch mehrmals nach den Größen geschaut, damit es nicht evtl. eine Verwechselung gegeben hätte. Auch ein etwas längerer Vorbau hätte bei mir keine Verbesserung gebracht. Ich war also froh, vor Ort eine Probefahrt gemacht zu haben!
> 
> ...



Krass. Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und welche SL du hast?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2012)

Klar! Ich bin 1,67m klein und habe eine SL von 80 cm.


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Juli 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Klar! Ich bin 1,67m klein und habe eine SL von 80 cm.



Oo...bin 168 und SL 77cm. Das wird spannend! Laut Canyon pps brauche ich S. Was war das unangenehme am S Rahmen? Zu gedrungen? Evtl hast du auch längere arme wie ich...mein Nerve finde ich in S perfekt, andere enduros die ich bis jetzt testen konnte haben auch immer in S gut gepasst...umso verwunderlicher dass ausgerechnet das Strive dann M sein darf...aber jetzt isses eh zu spät. 

Wenn ich keine 440km nach Koblenz hätte wäre ich auch probegefahren. Aber ich war mir TOTSICHER mit S  aber jetzt bringst du mich arg ins grübeln


----------



## Schibbie (8. Juli 2012)

181 sl 85 und ich fahre ein Strive in M, aber ein nerve in L. Strive in L wäre bei mir zu groß, M ist wendiger auf dem trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2012)

@potzblitzer:

Als sie mich vermessen wollten sagte ich auch: "S", da lasse ich mich auf nichts ein zumal ich wie bereits beschrieben mit den anderen Rädern in dieser Größe super klar komme. Ich bin jahrelang CC-Rennen und Marathons mit "M" Rahmen gefahren bis ich gemerkt habe, dass sie zu groß sind. Ich war ja auch völlig unsicher beim Strive. Ich habe viel zu gedrungen drauf gesessen und das Einlenken in die Kurven war ganz schlecht. Da ich gerne enge Anliegerkurven fahre, hätte ich mich da bestimmt sehr unwohl gefühlt. Beim "M" war das alles ( zumindest auf dem Parkplatz ) i.O.

Ich habe auch die Sattelposition kontrolliert, den Lenker, Gabelabsenkung usw. ... ich konnte und kann es ja auch nicht richtig verstehen. 

Ein Springen oder ein schnelles Abfahren in stark verblocktem Gelände hätte ich mir mit dem kleinen Rahmen nicht vorstellen können.  

Bei Dir muss das alles vielleicht ( hoffentlich ) gar nicht zutreffen.


----------



## el-loco (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da bin ich auch mal wieder hier,hab gestern mein 2012er Trailfow verkauft und warte jetzt auf mein Rockzone,in 2 Wochen soll's ja da sein.......bin gespannt ob's klappt.
Bis dahin sollte sich auch meine Wade von meinem Flug ins Flat in Beerfeden wieder erholt haben

Gruss aus dem Spessart


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juli 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> @potzblitzer:
> 
> Als sie mich vermessen wollten sagte ich auch: "S", da lasse ich mich auf nichts ein zumal ich wie bereits beschrieben mit den anderen Rädern in dieser Größe super klar komme. Ich bin jahrelang CC-Rennen und Marathons mit "M" Rahmen gefahren bis ich gemerkt habe, dass sie zu groß sind. Ich war ja auch völlig unsicher beim Strive. Ich habe viel zu gedrungen drauf gesessen und das Einlenken in die Kurven war ganz schlecht. Da ich gerne enge Anliegerkurven fahre, hätte ich mich da bestimmt sehr unwohl gefühlt. Beim "M" war das alles ( zumindest auf dem Parkplatz ) i.O.
> 
> ...



Naja mal kucken...fände es wirklich erstaunlich wenn es nicht passen sollte. Habe sogar an meinem nerve nen kürzeren Vorbau dran weil ich sonst zu gestreckt drauf sitzen würde. Muss ich auf jeden fall zu Hause am Hof gut probefahren..


----------



## jimmykane (9. Juli 2012)

Hm, ich lande mit meinen 1,85 m und allen Körpermaßen immer bei M. Das gestern geklaute Grand Canyon war auch Größe M und ich fand's super.

Habe nun gestern Abend ein Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M bestellt und bin sehr, sehr gespannt auf das Rad . Verfügbar soll's ja sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juli 2012)

@potzblitzer:

Mach Dich nicht verrückt. Warte einfach ab bis Dein Bike da ist. Nur DU kannst dann für Dich selbst entscheiden ob es passt oder nicht.

Es wäre aber nett, wenn Du uns Deine Erfahrung mitteilen könntest.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DanielSuetel (9. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Oo...bin 168 und SL 77cm. Das wird spannend! Laut Canyon pps brauche ich S. Was war das unangenehme am S Rahmen? Zu gedrungen? Evtl hast du auch längere arme wie ich...mein Nerve finde ich in S perfekt, andere enduros die ich bis jetzt testen konnte haben auch immer in S gut gepasst...umso verwunderlicher dass ausgerechnet das Strive dann M sein darf...aber jetzt isses eh zu spät.
> 
> Wenn ich keine 440km nach Koblenz hätte wäre ich auch probegefahren. Aber ich war mir TOTSICHER mit S  aber jetzt bringst du mich arg ins grübeln


 
Hi,

habe heute mein Strive in M bekommen , ich bin 168cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79cm . 

Bei meiner Sitzhöhe von 72cm ist Lenkerniveau und Sattelniveau genau plusminus Null. 

Ich finde es passt so perfekt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juli 2012)

DanielSuetel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe heute mein Strive in M bekommen , ich bin 168cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79cm .
> 
> ...



Warst du auch probefahren bei Canyon? Hattest du mal nen S Rahmen probiert? Bist ja genauso groß wie ich und hast 2cm längere Beine..das wird ja immer spannender


----------



## DanielSuetel (9. Juli 2012)

Ne, keinen S probegefahren.

Ich hab mich an meinen bisherigen Bikes und der Oberrohrlänge orientiert.

Habe noch ein Cube Sting und hatte mal ein Cannondale Rush.

Ich fahre eher tourenorientiert somit war das einzige kritische Maß die Überstandhöhe.

Bin heute bereits ein paar Kilometer probegerollt und es passt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## el-loco (10. Juli 2012)

Juhu,vorgestern mein Trailflow verkauft,gestern das Rockzone bestellt und heute die Nachricht das meine Bestellung bereitgestellt wird........das geht ja ratz fatz 

Mal sehen ob das Rockzone auf'm Trail auch schneller iss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinergy (10. Juli 2012)

Hab mein Rockzone vor einer Woche in LIGHT WHITE - ORANGE Größe L bestellt und voraussichtlich KW 32 wird es geliefert -.-. Immerhin wie laut Webseite prophezeit


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juli 2012)

Mein Strive ist bereit zur Abholung 

Leider hatten sie erst am Samstag einen Termin. 

Dann hoffe ich mal am WE auf etwas schöneres Wetter. Ich habe die letzten Wochen genug im Schlamm gewuhlt und teures Material zerstört


----------



## jimmykane (11. Juli 2012)

Nerve MR am Sonntag bestellt, nun ist es im Versand . So muss das sein!


----------



## der_erce (11. Juli 2012)

Ihr Glücklichen!


----------



## pirata (11. Juli 2012)

hehe 
für Pedale stand kw 31 in der Auftragsbestätigung, heute kam E-Mail, dass sie schon losgeschickt werden 
für das Rad steht kw 29 drin, aber da wissen sie noch nichts


----------



## der_erce (11. Juli 2012)

Meine Pedale hab ich bei bike24 gestern bestellt. Heute sind sie unterwegs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (11. Juli 2012)

So ich hatte ursprünglich den 17.07. zur Abholung gewählt. Da ich jetzt doch mein Geld früher zusammen habe, nahm ich den 14.07. 13.45 und habe den anderen Termin storniert. (Der Kalender aktualisiert sich ja automatisch, es waren auch noch mehrere Termine für Samstag frei). Dann bekamm ich 2. Erinnerungsmails ich solle doch einen Termin vereinbaren. Daraufhin habe ich heute bei Canyon angerufen und die sagten mir für Samstag wäre gar kein Termin mehr frei und der frühstmögliche wäre Montag 11.30. 

Was nun? ich habe es ja schriftlich für Samstag soll ich einfach hingehen? Geld habe ich auch und die Präsentation kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt sparen. Wenn ich fragen habe, kann ich immer noch hin fahren.


----------



## ms303 (11. Juli 2012)

Nochmal anrufen und denen genau das Gleiche wie hier sagen.

Obwohl ich fast befürchte, dass das nichts bringen wird.

Die Termine sind gerade am Wochenende immer alle ausgebucht.

Aber ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es doch irgendwie klappt.

Einfach hinfahren würde jetzt nicht.

Es sei denn, Du bastelst Dir ein großes Pappschild auf dem steht "Benni will sein Bike sofort weil Canyon Mist gebaut hat" und läufst damit dann durch den Showroom.

Das könnte dann vielleicht doch noch klappen...


----------



## benni260 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe es ja schriftlich, hätte ich nicht angerufen wüsste ich es ja gar nicht. Und mein Problem ist es nicht wenn deren System nicht funktioniert. Da wird doch wohl grad einer das Bike rausgeben können. Ansonsten sag ich denen, Sie können es direkt behalten. Ich kann echt nicht mehr warten. 

Die Einführung brauch ich nicht sollen die mir das grad zwischen den Terminen geben dauert doch nur paar minuten. geld geben, rechnugn drucken, wegfahren, fertig.


----------



## ms303 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe es ja schriftlich, hätte ich nicht angerufen wüsste ich es ja gar nicht. Und mein Problem ist es nicht wenn deren System nicht funktioniert. Da wird doch wohl grad einer das Bike rausgeben können.

Dann ruf noch mal an und sag denen genau das.

Wenn es nicht geht,dann eben nicht.

Du willst aber doch nicht wirklich wegen 2 Tagen komplett auf dein Bike verzichten, oder?


----------



## nukular2008 (11. Juli 2012)

Zum rausgeben muss _dein_ Bike aber auch da sein und du musst auf der Liste für den Tag stehen.
Aber wenn du den neuen Termin im Kalender gewählt hast und daruf hin auch die Mail bekommen hast in der steht "Ihr Termin für die Abholung ist der..." dann würde ich davon ausgehen das du auch richtig im System bist.

btw: Gibt es eigentlich für jedes Modell nen eigenen Kalender, oder nur einen für alle? Als ich mein Bike abgeholt hab waren da nämlich noch ein paar andere, die gleichzeitig ihr Bike abgeholt haben (was ja bei einem Kalender eigentlich nicht geht)


----------



## benni260 (11. Juli 2012)

Als ich den neuen Termin buchen wollte waren noch ca 5-6 Termine für Samstag frei. Habe heute auch genau den selben Link benutzt und es waren für Samstag alle weg. Also aktualisiert er sich selber. So und mein bike steht ja schon länger als ne woche da! Das frag ich mich ... ich denke aber das das mit den Modellen nix zu tun hat...


----------



## ms303 (11. Juli 2012)

> btw: Gibt es eigentlich für jedes Modell nen eigenen Kalender, oder nur einen für alle? Als ich mein Bike abgeholt hab waren da nämlich noch ein paar andere, die gleichzeitig ihr Bike abgeholt haben (was ja bei einem Kalender eigentlich nicht geht)



Es gibt dort mehr als  nur einen "Verkäufer" oder "Übergeber" bei Canyon, daher auch mehrere Termine zur gleichen Zeit...


----------



## jimmykane (11. Juli 2012)

Es gibt drei Podeste ;-).


----------



## ms303 (11. Juli 2012)

Richtisch....  

Und somit sind 3 Auslieferungen zur gleichen Zeit möglich.


----------



## nukular2008 (11. Juli 2012)

Das ist mir klar, war ja schließlich selbst da und hab die Podeste gesehen 

Wenn ich mich allerdings z.B. um 10.30 im Kalender eintrage kann sich ja sonst niemand zur selben Zeit einen Termin reservieren. Ergo: Ein Kalender => Ein Kunde pro Zeitscheibe, zumindest in der Theorie.
Da es in der Praxis ja anders aussieht habe ich mich halt nur gefragt wie das abläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich allerdings z.B. um 10.30 im Kalender eintrage kann sich ja sonst niemand zur selben Zeit einen Termin reservieren.....



Doch. Es können sich 3 Käufer zur gleichen Zeit eintragen. Danach wird dieser Zeitpunkt geblockt.


----------



## ms303 (11. Juli 2012)

3 Podeste = 3 Auslieferungen zur gleichen Zeit.

Wenn 3x die gleiche Zeit pro Tag gebucht wurde, dann ist schluss bei Canyon.

Punkt.

Danach guckt jeder andere in die Röhre...


----------



## nukular2008 (12. Juli 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Doch. Es können sich 3 Käufer zur gleichen Zeit eintragen. Danach wird dieser Zeitpunkt geblockt.



Ok, für mich sah das immer so aus als wäre der Zeitpunkt direkt geblockt. Dann wär das ja auch geklärt, thx


----------



## TimAnyd (12. Juli 2012)

Mal schauen wann ich wieder Canyon fahren darf, geplanter liefertermin KW 29 für mein Torque FRX


----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Juli 2012)

ich habe heute (wieder) die Versandbestätigung bekommen ... hoffentlich ist diesmal alles oke.


----------



## DoubleU (12. Juli 2012)

Ich nehme mal Platz hier. 
Canyon Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone in light white - orange/L. KW 32

Leider war das rawrange gerade ausverkauft als ich bestellen wollte - das stand davor auf KW 30 oder so.


----------



## jimmykane (12. Juli 2012)

Mein Rad ging laut Sendungsverfolgung erst nach Neuwied (logisch, ist nah dran an Koblenz) und dann nach Osterweddingen, obwohl es ja zu mir nach Frankfurt soll!!??

Hatte das schonmal jemand? Ich hoffe, dass die da nix verplant haben, der Status steht jetzt jedenfalls seit 4.50 Uhr auf Start-Paketzentrum Osterweddingen :-(.

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass es morgen zugestellt wird.


----------



## nukular2008 (12. Juli 2012)

Klick doch mal bei der DHL Sendeverfolgung auf "Detaillierte Empfängerinformationen anzeigen" und gib da deine PLZ ein. Wenn da dann dein Name erscheint sollte das Paket richtig adressiert sein und nimmt nur nen "kleinen" Umweg.


----------



## jimmykane (12. Juli 2012)

Jo da steht mein Name. Erstmal 500 km in die falsche Richtung ist schon komisch. Ich hoffe in der Nacht geht es nicht weiter Richtung Norden, sondern Richtung Süden nach Rodgau ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

Uiuiuiui....Teil 1 ist angekommen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juli 2012)

die sind ja mal geil


----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

Jaaahaaa   und ich kann kaum auf den Rest warten! Bike wird kommissioniert!


----------



## DoubleU (13. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui....Teil 1 ist angekommen!



Die sind nett. hätte ich mir auch mitbestellt, wenn ich nicht noch gülden/schwarze nagelneue/ungenutze Crankbrothers 5050xx rumfliegen hätte.


----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

Die 5050?

Edit: 
Wieso überseh ich immer das wichtigste???


----------



## pirata (13. Juli 2012)

Meine kamen auch gestern 
Allerdings habe ich die Pins schon reingedreht 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Fahrradt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

Haha...habs grad in der Mittagspause reingeschraubt


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Jaaahaaa   und ich kann kaum auf den Rest warten! Bike wird kommissioniert!



wann hast du die benachrichtigung bekommen?
Bei mir gings damals noch am selben Tag raus- also wenn du richtig glück hast... morgen


----------



## fatal_error (13. Juli 2012)

Gut das ich mir Pedale von Nukeproof bestellt habe fast jeder hat die von Spank an seinem FRX dran...

Besonders beim Speedzone oder Rockzone in Orange


----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> wann hast du die benachrichtigung bekommen?
> Bei mir gings damals noch am selben Tag raus- also wenn du richtig glück hast... morgen



Gestern...ich geh aber nicht davon aus, dass es dieses WE ist, und wünsch es mir eigentlich auch nicht. Weil ich das Bike dann sicher NICHT bekomm.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Juli 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Gut das ich mir Pedale von Nukeproof bestellt habe fast jeder hat die von Spank an seinem FRX dran...
> 
> Besonders beim Speedzone oder Rockzone in Orange



word.
habe auch schön länger die nukeproof.
sind top.


----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

Naja...nach langer farbloser Zeit hab ich jetzt echt mal Bock auf Farbe, und das Rawrange hat mich mal sowas von angeturnt...Das gefällt mir einfach! Den Individualismus eines jeden brauchen wir ja hier nicht zu diskutieren, aber das Grundkonzept stimmt einfach...imho!


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gestern...ich geh aber nicht davon aus, dass es dieses WE ist, und wünsch es mir eigentlich auch nicht. Weil ich das Bike dann sicher NICHT bekomm.



Haha, ja reds dir nur ein...insgeheim checkst du doch minütlich die Sendungsverfolgung und betest zu allen Göttern dass es morgen kommt. 

Welche kW hattest du auf der AB?


----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Haha, ja reds dir nur ein...insgeheim checkst du doch minütlich die Sendungsverfolgung und betest zu allen Göttern dass es morgen kommt.
> 
> Welche kW hattest du auf der AB?



lol...wie ers weiß ! 

Ne, das Ding is, ich habs mir auf Arbeit schicken lassen und am WE bin ich "leider" nicht auf Arbeit...von daher isses unter der Woche besser !

KW 30 stand drauf...


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol...wie ers weiß !
> 
> Ne, das Ding is, ich habs mir auf Arbeit schicken lassen und am WE bin ich "leider" nicht auf Arbeit...von daher isses unter der Woche besser !
> 
> KW 30 stand drauf...



Ja das mit auf Arbeit schicken hab ich auch schon überlegt...aber ich trau meinen Kollegen nicht wenn es kommt und ich bin nicht da  hab eh grad Urlaub und häng an der Ostsee rum. Aber hätte nix dagegen wenn meins nächste Woche auch kommt, wäre dann zwei Wochen VOR Termin. Scheint sowieso bei vielen grad schneller als gedacht zu gehen. 

Oder gibt's hier auch Besteller deren Liefertermin nach hinten verschoben wurde?


----------



## pirata (13. Juli 2012)

ja, canyon meinte dass es Probleme bei der Herstellung der aktuellen Charge der Torques gab  Hat gemeint es kann bis zu zwei Wochen dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (13. Juli 2012)

Nur beim Torque?


----------



## DaBiew (14. Juli 2012)

kurze frage,.. habe vor einigen wochen das strive 7.0 bestellt bei einem liefertermin kw 32.. zwischenzeitlich waren die bikes dann mal kw 30 verfügbar und mittlerweile sind sie sogar ab lager am start.. 
kann ich jetzt damit rechnen, dass ich meins etwas früher bekomme oder gelten die aktuell eingetragenen termine nur für neue bestellungen?


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Juli 2012)

und, wie schauts aus? 

ich hab mein strive heute wieder erhalten
Wieder war das Schaltwerk montiert (sollte laut Handbuch nicht), keine Nabe hatte eine Abdeckung drauf, und - das "lustigste": sämtliches Zubehör und Werkzeug fehlt. Ich hatte telefonisch noch angeklärt, ob ich alles (Handbücher, Werkzeug usw) reinpacken soll oder lieber behalten soll - "sei egal", hieß es.
Ich habe ja die Service Mitarbeiter, mit denen ich telefoniert habe, bereits gelobt. Auch scheint auf den ersten Blick am Rad alles iO zu sein. Nur wer zur Hölle verpackt die Teile? Schon bei der ersten Lieferung war das Schaltwerk montiert, die Kappen fehlten usw.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juli 2012)

So, ich bin raus. Ich habe heute morgen mein Strive ES8.0 abgeholt. Nun warten wir mal auf einigermaßen Wetter, da mir das Wasser in den letzten Tagen genügend durch die Schuhe gelaufen ist 

Das Rädchen ist richtig hübsch 
Mal gespannt wie es sich in freier Wildbahn verhält


----------



## der_erce (14. Juli 2012)

glückwunsch!


----------



## benni260 (14. Juli 2012)

Heute mein Playzone abgeholt, trotz des falschen Abholtermins (hatte ja schriftlich den 14.07. und es wurde irgendwie der 16.07. gebucht) alles kein Problem. Bin direkt mal in Stadtwald gefahren und es ist einfach toll! Bin also raus hier!! Hoffe ihr anderen müsst nicht mehr lange warten!!


----------



## pirata (14. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nur beim Torque?


kann ich dir nicht sagen, er hatte nur die Torques erwähnt


----------



## TimAnyd (16. Juli 2012)

Heute kam die E-Mail, das das Rad nach Prüfung des Geld Eingangs in den Versand geht, es rückt immer näher ! : )


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

gerade hab ich auch meine mail bekommen ...innerhalb der nächsten 48 std geht es zu DHL...wooohooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (16. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> gerade hab ich auch meine mail bekommen ...innerhalb der nächsten 48 std geht es zu DHL...wooohooo



Und dann chillt das Bike erst mal paar Tage in Neuwied ab und dann isses bei dir 

Aber Vorfreude is bekanntlich die schönste Freude!


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Es ist eigentlich schon fast peinlich wie man sich heutzutage auch noch öffentlich dazu bekennt, dass man sich nach nem Fahrradkauf zum freuenden Schuljungen verwandelt. Aber so isses halt !  
Solange es nicht so ist wie bei meinem Freund:
Der hatte auch mal irgendwas bestellt und saß voller Vorfreude am Rechner und aktualisierte sekündlich den Sendunsstatus und es war nur noch die Zustellung zu ihm zuhause nötig, als der Status plötzlich auf "Empfänger nicht angetroffen" sprang! 
Das wäre wirklich "ungünstig"!


----------



## wholeStepDown (16. Juli 2012)

Erfahrungsgemäß (so ist es bei mir) folgt dem Erhalt der begehrten Ware unmittelbar ein kleines (emotionales) Loch - möglicherweise ist sämtliches Serotonin während der Zustellung aufgebraucht worden 
Zum anderen muss ich bei den allerersten Geh- und Fahrversuchen erst mal mit diversen kleinen Settings strugglen- egal ob das das neue Rad oder die neue Gitarre ist: es fühlt sich beides erst mal ungewohnt und komisch an.


----------



## jimmykane (16. Juli 2012)

Na geil. Mein Rad ist letzte Woche Mittwoch von Neuwied nach Osterweddingen gegangen (irgendwie die falsche Richtung dafür, dass es nach Frankfurt soll) und seitdem hat sich nichts getan. Canyon kann erst nach 8 Tagen einen Nachforschungsauftrag stellen, das wäre diesen Donnerstag...

:-(


----------



## potzblitzer (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist hart. Hast du mal mit DHL gesprochen?


----------



## DaBiew (16. Juli 2012)

ich würde mir wünschen mehe von canyon zu hören.. seitdem ich die email mit der auftragsbestätigung erhalten habe ist nichts mehr gekommen.. will ja nicht über jeden produktionsschritt unterrichtet werden, aber etwas mehr infos zum ablauf wären mir schon ganz lieb..!

admin kann das ja mal weiterleiten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> ich würde mir wünschen mehe von canyon zu hören.. seitdem ich die email mit der auftragsbestätigung erhalten habe ist nichts mehr gekommen.. will ja nicht über jeden produktionsschritt unterrichtet werden, aber etwas mehr infos zum ablauf wären mir schon ganz lieb..!
> 
> admin kann das ja mal weiterleiten..



Was stand denn bei dir als Auslieferungswoche drin?


----------



## jimmykane (16. Juli 2012)

@potzblitzer: Nein, das will ich mir mit dem Handy nicht antun, mache ich aber evtl. morgen von der Arbeit aus, das ist allerdings dann auch nicht ganz in Ordnung... Ich hoffe halt, dass es vor Donnerstag tatsächlich kommt. Ansonsten muss ich mich damit abfinden, ich habe heute als Ersatz mit dem Lauftraining angefangen. Mein Ziel sind nämlich diverse Crossduathlons.


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

> Sehr geehrte/er XXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
> Sendungsnummer lautet YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.
> ...





Edit: Jetzt geht das endlose geklicke auf der DHL Seite los


----------



## TimAnyd (17. Juli 2012)

Du glücklicher!
Habe heute die E-Mail bekommen, das mein Betrag angekommen ist und in Kürze weitere Infos folgen.
Hoffe mein Rad ist bis zum WE da ^^


----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Juli 2012)

wieso hast du nich per nachnahme bestellt? Geht doch schneller


----------



## potzblitzer (17. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt geht das endlose geklicke auf der DHL Seite los



Glückwunsch! Und viel Geduld in den nächsten Tagen 
Vielleicht bricht deins ja den Rekord in Sachen Neuwied abhängen


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Und viel Geduld in den nächsten Tagen
> Vielleicht bricht deins ja den Rekord in Sachen Neuwied abhängen



Hör mir auf!


----------



## TimAnyd (17. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> wieso hast du nich per nachnahme bestellt? Geht doch schneller



DHL kann nur einen gewissen Betrag per Nachname annehmen, sonst hätte ich auch per Nachname bestellt.


----------



## DaBiew (17. Juli 2012)

yippiyeah.. emails erhalten.. bike ist unterwegs.. kennt ihr deren versandwege? koblenz -> neuwied und dann???

bis wieviel euros kann dhl annehmen, weiss man das??? bestellung wäre sicher nich per nachnahme durchgegangen wenn der betrag zu hoch gewesen wäre oder?


----------



## TimAnyd (17. Juli 2012)

Der Grenzbetrag liegt bei 3500 Euro, darüber hinaus muss der Betrag Überwiesen werden egal ob Bank oder Paypal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBiew (17. Juli 2012)

ahjo ne dann is ja ok, das strive 7.0 kost ja nich ganz so viel ^^


----------



## DaBiew (17. Juli 2012)

von neuwied aus gehts aber direkt an den örtlichen poststandpunkt oder?


----------



## pirata (17. Juli 2012)

na toll, ich hab noch nichts erhalten 
und jetzt ist endlich schönes wetter


----------



## DaBiew (17. Juli 2012)

wenn ich wei genau wüsst wann dat teil kommt würd ich mir direkt mal urlaub holen.. paket von rose mit neuen griffen spacern und schuhen kam heut auch schon..


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

Spricht man Rose eigentlich deutsch oder englisch aus?


----------



## DaBiew (17. Juli 2012)

deutsch^^


----------



## nukular2008 (17. Juli 2012)

Da es ne deutsche Firma ist wohl deutsch. Aber da die sicher auch international versenden (vermute ich mal) dürfte englisch auch nicht umbedingt falsch sein.


----------



## DaBiew (17. Juli 2012)

der name stammt noch aus zeiten als globalisierung noch blitzkrieg war oder so^^


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> der name stammt noch aus zeiten als globalisierung noch blitzkrieg war oder so^^



Hahaha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin raus. Habe endlich mein Nerve MR . Es hat schon seine Jungfernfahrt hinter sich und eingebremst ist es jetzt auch. Bereit für Bike-Marathons und schöne Touren mit Freunden. Und mein erstes Fully . Fühlt sich einfach genial an.


----------



## Mopet (17. Juli 2012)

Du Glücklicher, viel Spaß damit 

Soo, ab morgen früh kann ich mich hoffentlich für nicht sehr lange Zeit zu euch gesellen  
Dann wird nach Koblenz gefahren und ein FRX Rockzone bestellt, nach der gestrigen Probefahrt war eigentlich schon alles klar, aber trotzdem etwas Bedenkzeit.
Habe allerdings vorher noch eine Frage: Wenn man das Optitune mitbestellt, ist die Feder dann schon eingebaut? Weil wenn nicht wäre es ja günstiger sich selbst eine zu besorgen und einzubauen, so schwer sollte das ja nicht sein oder sehe ich da was falsch? 
Achja , es läuft wohl auf einen M Rahmen hinaus bei 1,79m und einer SL von 84cm
mfg Mo


----------



## nukular2008 (17. Juli 2012)

eigentlich sollte sie eingebaut sein, bei mir war sie es nicht.
Aber der Einbau ist wirklich easy, dauert keine Minute. Brauchst nur ne 32er (?) Nuss. Mach es also ruhig selber...vor allem hat sich die Auslieferung wegen dem Optitune wohl etwas verzögert.


----------



## Mopet (17. Juli 2012)

Alles klar super, danke
Das war es, was ich hören wollte 
mfg Mo


----------



## DaBiew (18. Juli 2012)

hoffentlich kommt das bike heute.. hab meine freundin dazu verdonnert an ihrem freien tag auf die post zu warten


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

Sodele...Neuwied ist Vergangenheit und das gute Stück ist unterwegs zu Papa! 

Hab mir mal erlaubt den DHL Sendungstatus etwas zu modden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sodele...Neuwied ist Vergangenheit und das gute Stück ist unterwegs zu Papa!
> 
> Hab mir mal erlaubt den DHL Sendungstatus etwas zu modden





Wie alle ihre Bikes kriegen und ich noch warten muss...


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

Hast wenigstens schon Benachrichtigungen bekommen? Wasn deine Lieferwoche?


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hast wenigstens schon Benachrichtigungen bekommen? Wasn deine Lieferwoche?



KW31...nix bislang gehört von Canyon. Hoffe ja dass es bisschen früher kommt. Aber jetzt hab ich schon mehr als zwei Wochen gewartet, da schaff ich die restlichen zwei Wochen wohl auch noch  solange es nicht noch später kommt is alles gut


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir hieß es KW 30 und eine Woche vorher trafen die Mails ein zwecks kommisionierung und Versandblabla! Ich denk die hauen per proforma mal ne Woche drauf um die Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. 
Rechne mal, wenn nix dazwischen kommt und der Kutter aus Taiwan absäuft, mit nächster Woche!
Weiß eigentlich jemand ob das TDF-Paket mit beim Bike dabei ist, oder separat kommt?


----------



## wholeStepDown (18. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Wie alle ihre Bikes kriegen und ich noch warten muss...



"alle" ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber der erce dominiert diesen thread eindeutig .

Ich habe die challenge übrigens angenommen und (m)ein Szenario umgesetzt:


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> "alle" ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber der erce dominiert diesen thread eindeutig .
> 
> Ich habe die challenge übrigens angenommen und (m)ein Szenario umgesetzt:



haha...wie geil ist das denn    !! Aber ich hoff inständig dass das DEIN Szenario bleibt !


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

Ich bin Romeo Alpha Uniform Sierra!!!! 

Und das TDF-Special hat auch gepasst!


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juli 2012)

Und jetzt die Minuten zählen bis zum Feierabend?


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)




----------



## rossecat (18. Juli 2012)

Und es ist schon wieder ein Canyon geworden.
Bestellt: Strive ES8 M.
Mal sehen wie es dann live aussieht! Wollte eigentlich doch auf Allmountain gehen aber 1kg mehr wird das Kraut auch nicht mehr Fett machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juli 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Und es ist schon wieder ein Canyon geworden.
> Bestellt: Strive ES8 M.
> Mal sehen wie es dann live aussieht! Wollte eigentlich doch auf Allmountain gehen aber 1kg mehr wird das Kraut auch nicht mehr Fett machen



In Obi Farbe?


----------



## Mopet (18. Juli 2012)

Darf mich nun auch offiziell zu euch gesellen.
Warte auf ein FRX Rockzone 
Ist angegeben mit der KW 31 , mir wurde aber heut schon was von dem 23.07 erzählt, dass es da fertig wäre ( allerdings nicht 100%ig ).
Also hoffen


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

Ich konnt nicht wiederstehen nen Blick in die Kiste zu werfen und hab ein kleines Problem entdeckt...meine Kindshock war nicht mit drin. Mal sehen wie das über die Bühne geht. Aber sonst sieht das Stück schon schniecke aus!


----------



## TimAnyd (18. Juli 2012)

So innerhalb 48 Stunden geht es zu DHL, hoffe es ist Samstag da! : )


----------



## DaBiew (18. Juli 2012)

so leutz mein bike ist da, hängt grad am montageständer und wartet auf fertigstellung.. bin damit dann auch raus hier.. man sieht sich in den anderen canyonforen.. hoffentlich kommen eure auch bald an! grüße


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Juli 2012)

viel Spass damit! 

Weisst ja das Bilder davon gerne willkommen sind


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> In Obi Farbe?



Die OBI - Farbe finde ich sehr hübsch 

War jetzt ein paar Mal mit meinem Strive unterwegs. Bei mir passt die Rahmengröße "M" super.

Morgen geht es mit dem Junior mal auf den Flowtrail nach Stromberg


----------



## rossecat (19. Juli 2012)

Ups was soll ich sagen. Jetzt solls doch schon nächste Woche kommen. Nicht wie gestern noch in 2 Wochen. Canyon ist doch immer die richtige Wahl


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Ups was soll ich sagen. Jetzt solls doch schon nächste Woche kommen. Nicht wie gestern noch in 2 Wochen. Canyon ist doch immer die richtige Wahl



will auch..aber bei mir kommt niiiiiix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> will auch..aber bei mir kommt niiiiiix



lol...nächste Woche wirst du glücklich gemacht!


----------



## rossecat (19. Juli 2012)

@der erce
Du musst Dein Profil ändern. Du hast Deine Radl schon


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tip...wie konnt ich nur das vergessen


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol...nächste Woche wirst du glücklich gemacht!



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! 
Canyon ist so fies..da Posten sie bei Facebook ein Bild wie ein Strive zusammengebaut wird, nur meins ist es definitiv nicht


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

lol...wie kommst drauf?


----------



## TimAnyd (19. Juli 2012)

TimAnyd schrieb:


> So innerhalb 48 Stunden geht es zu DHL, hoffe es ist Samstag da! : )



Das ist echt ne Sucht auf die Email zu warten, vorallem am freien Tag klickt man dann öfter als sonst auf´s Postfach!

Los Canyon ihr schafft das auch in 24 Std! 


edith:
Sehr geehrte/er xxxxxx,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.


ICH WUSSTE ES!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

TimAnyd schrieb:


> Das ist echt ne Sucht auf die Email zu warten, vorallem am freien Tag klickt man dann öfter als sonst auf´s Postfach!
> 
> Los Canyon ihr schafft das auch in 24 Std!
> 
> ...




Willkommen auf der DHL Seite!  Notier mal mit wie oft du Refresh drückst!


----------



## TimAnyd (19. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Willkommen auf der DHL Seite!  Notier mal mit wie oft du Refresh drückst!



Oha, das wird oft sein, werde mir schonmal paar F5 tasten besorgen, falls meine sich durch´s drücken auflösen....


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Hehe


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juli 2012)

da drück ich dir mal die Daumen dass DHL was gereit bekommt. Wir warten schon seit 14 Tagen auf die Fahrradträger die dort festhängen und am WE solls in Urlaub gehen...


----------



## pirata (19. Juli 2012)

hier zu lesen macht einen gerade ziemlich fertig!


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2012)

ja frag mich mal..es macht mich fertig wie hier einer nach dem anderen sein bike bekommt


----------



## rossecat (19. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist es der Aberglaube!!! Ja nicht zweimal bei Canyon anrufen, bis jetzt habe ich beide Räder immer pünktlich erhalten ohne dort mich zweimal zu melden. Bin seehr aufgeregt


----------



## mcblubb (19. Juli 2012)

So - entgegen meiner bisherigen Bikekaufgewohnheiten habe ich nach viel Ärger mit dem Fachhandel mein erstes Bike bei Canyon bestellt. (Ein Nerve XC 6.0, was mein Giant Reign ablösen soll, das dann zukünftig von meinem Sohn in Grund und Boden geritten wird)

Mal schauen. Lt. Ankündigung soll es in der KW 33 kommen.

Wie sind denn generell die Erfahrungen mit den Lieferzeiten? Was ich so lese lässt mich hoffen, noch in diesem Sommer das neue Bike einzureiten.

Hochdramatisch ist das Warten bei mir nicht, da ich ja noch was flottes mit wenig und was anderes flottes mit mehr Federweg habe. Eigentlich brauch ich ja nur ein tourentaugliches Fully zum Trailsurfen im PW....

Gruß

MC


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2012)

mein erstes mal bei canyon war ein traum..bestellt, zwei tage gewartet, zack da. dieses mal ist es eine geduldsprobe


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> So - entgegen meiner bisherigen Bikekaufgewohnheiten habe ich nach viel Ärger mit dem Fachhandel mein erstes Bike bei Canyon bestellt. (Ein Nerve XC 6.0, was mein Giant Reign ablösen soll, das dann zukünftig von meinem Sohn in Grund und Boden geritten wird)
> 
> Mal schauen. Lt. Ankündigung soll es in der KW 33 kommen.
> 
> ...



Also was ich selbst erlebt hab, und was ich so lese, ist dass meißt bei der Lieferangabe ne Woche abgezogen werden kann. So wars meistens.
Bei mir stand 30ste KW auf dem Kaufvertrag, kam aber 29. 

Wenn nix grobes dazwischen kommt, behaupte ich dass es bei dir KW 32 vielleicht kommt. Aber nagel mich nicht fest wenns nicht so ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossecat (19. Juli 2012)

Lieferzeit
BEI MIR BIS JETZT


----------



## TimAnyd (19. Juli 2012)

Also zumindest wird in Neuwied gearbeiter, jetzt gehts von da aus knapp 200 Km zu dem DHL Lager und von da aus zu mir!
Morgen wird denk ich nen langer Arbeitstag der sich unendlich ziehen wird.


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie kommt mir das so bekannt vor


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. Juli 2012)

Der Freitag ist immer wie ein zäher Kaugummi - mit oder ohne Neurad.


----------



## TimAnyd (19. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Der Freitag ist immer wie ein zäher Kaugummi - mit oder ohne Neurad.



Habe oft den Samstag, glaub mir, der ist noch länger!


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2012)

TimAnyd schrieb:


> Habe oft den Samstag, glaub mir, der ist noch länger!



und der sonntag erst...noch dazu OHNE neues bike


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> und der sonntag erst...noch dazu OHNE neues bike



Du tust mir ja richtig leid 

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter damit Du auch sofort durchstarten kannst wenn es endlich bei Dir ankommt


----------



## TimAnyd (20. Juli 2012)

Hängt wohl noch in Neuwied, keine Status änderung über Nacht 
Ist das Wochenende auch gelaufen für mich.


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wars so:

17.7 15:21 nach Neuwied
18.7. 03:34 ins Postzentrum hier 
         06:39 ins Auto geladen
         13:12 zugestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (20. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei mir wars so:
> 
> 17.7 15:21 nach Neuwied
> 18.7. 03:34 ins Postzentrum hier
> ...



Gib's doch zu, du kennst da jemanden bei DHL in Neuwied, dem du was zugesteckt hast dass es schneller geht


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Gib's doch zu, du kennst da jemanden bei DHL in Neuwied, dem du was zugesteckt hast dass es schneller geht



Ich hab ihm nen Tip gegeben, wie er an dein Rad kommt !


----------



## potzblitzer (20. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm nen Tip gegeben, wie er an dein Rad kommt !



haha...wär ja schon froh wenn es überhaupt mal bis nach neuwied kommen würde 

und beim letzten mal hat es fast 3 tage in neuwied gechillt bis es da war. wahrscheinlich hatte es n DHL fritze mal ausgepackt und probegefahren


----------



## rossecat (20. Juli 2012)

Sowas, diese Vorfreude macht einen ganz fertig. Habe mich eigentlich auf 2 Wochen eingestellt und plötzlich hiess es 1 Woche. Und jetzt noch ein email das das Radl zum Versandt kommisioniert (48h) wird. Ich rechne mal mit Mitte nächster Woche :freu: 
Das Beste wäre an was anderes zu denken, so vergeht die Zeit vielleicht schneller bis es da ist, aber mach das mal
Viele Grüsse vom Pürschlingtrail


----------



## potzblitzer (20. Juli 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Das Beste wäre an was anderes zu denken



Unmöglich. Höchstens durch Sex (kurze) Ablenkung


----------



## rossecat (20. Juli 2012)

Update. Das Strive ist unterwegs, habe Sendungsnummer erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf.K (20. Juli 2012)

Dann begebe ich mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer. Hab mir ein Strive 7.0 in Schwarz bestellt. Der angegebene Liefertermin ist KW 31 hoffentlich kommt es früher, kann es kaum erwarten.

Gruß


----------



## potzblitzer (20. Juli 2012)

Das einzige was noch hilft gegen die Warterei, ist tolle Videos ankucken..so wie das hier, der legendäre Werner aus meiner Stadt, entspannt und locker 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43820572"]Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker on Vimeo[/ame]

edit: das sind die trails vor meiner haustür, auf die mein neues radl schon sehnsüchtig wartet


----------



## TimAnyd (20. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei mir wars so:
> 
> 17.7 15:21 nach Neuwied
> 18.7. 03:34 ins Postzentrum hier
> ...




So sieht es im Normalfall auch bei mir aus.
Naja, schauen wir mal ob Morgen was ankommt


----------



## Ralf.K (20. Juli 2012)

In dem Fall kommst du aus Bayern . Tolles video


----------



## TimAnyd (21. Juli 2012)

21.07.2012 06:51 Uhr
Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.(Dorsten, Deutschland)

Nun heißt es bis ca. 20.35 warten bis ich Zuhause bin!
Gut das es jemand annehmen kann. : )


----------



## mcblubb (21. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Das einzige was noch hilft gegen die Warterei, ist :....



EInfach ein anderes Rad nehmen. Die Erfahrung der vielen Jahre hat mich gelehrt immer ein Ersatzrad zu haben....

Obwohl mein Ex-Händler es geschafft hat, dass bei 4 Laufradsätzen für 3 Räder an jedem der Freilauf defekt war und somit nichts fahrbereit. Ein Laufrad stand seit 14 Monaten bei ihm rum....

Deshalb gehe ich jetzt zum Versender. Länger dauern und schlechter organisiert kann es dort auch nicht sein....

Gruß

MC - der geduldig auf sein Nerve wartet und so lange entweder mit dem HT rumflitzt oder mit dem 160mm Fully die Trails runterbügelt....


----------



## k3myBike (21. Juli 2012)

Seeehr geniales Video! 
Schön zu sehen, dass Jung und Alt so gut harmonieren!
Details wie die Schutzbleche und die Brille bringen zum schmunzeln aber werden akzeptiert! 

Also Jungs, was zeigt euch das Video?

Auch wenn ihr auf eure Canyons warten müsst, bis ihr 65 seid, ihr könnt sie dann immer noch fahren!


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. Juli 2012)

der Werner macht mir Hoffnung :-D


----------



## TimAnyd (21. Juli 2012)

So bin dann auch hier weg!
Bike kam heute und ich bin überwältigt!!!


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Das einzige was noch hilft gegen die Warterei, ist tolle Videos ankucken..so wie das hier, der legendäre Werner aus meiner Stadt, entspannt und locker
> Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker on Vimeo
> 
> edit: das sind die trails vor meiner haustür, auf die mein neues radl schon sehnsüchtig wartet




Sehr sehr cooles Video. Auch wenn er ständig von nem "Demo" spricht aber nen Enduro fährt  !

@Potzblitzer...  Ich tipp ins blaue mal und sag mal Regensburger Gegend?
@TimAnyd Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (22. Juli 2012)

Ja, ein enduro mit Schutzblechen 
Regensburg stimmt!

...und ich warte immer noch...


----------



## rossecat (22. Juli 2012)

Ja und ich warte auch noch. Radl ist in Günzburg. Freitag versendet. Rechne mal mit Montag. Diese Sendungsverfolgung ist doch ein ober Käse. Selbst am Sonntag wo DHL bestimmt nicht Packete transportiert/verläd/austrägt schaut man in den Link rein ob sich was getan hat. Sowas bescheuertes!!! grrr 
Aber Montag sollte sich da schon war rühren


----------



## potzblitzer (22. Juli 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Ja und ich warte auch noch. Radl ist in Günzburg. Freitag versendet. Rechne mal mit Montag. Diese Sendungsverfolgung ist doch ein ober Käse. Selbst am Sonntag wo DHL bestimmt nicht Packete transportiert/verläd/austrägt schaut man in den Link rein ob sich was getan hat. Sowas bescheuertes!!! grrr
> Aber Montag sollte sich da schon war rühren



Du armer...ich würd gern mit dir tauschen. Tröste dich einfach mit dem Gedanken dass es hier Leute gibt die nicht mal die möglichkeit haben nen link zu klicken


----------



## TimAnyd (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch, aber wenn du die Bilder noch kleiner machst, bekommste sicher Anfragen zur nächsten Briefmarken und Microfilmmesse!


----------



## TimAnyd (22. Juli 2012)

Haha 
Hab es per Handy App hochgeladen vllt. Deswegen.


----------



## rossecat (24. Juli 2012)

Ohh man jetzt ist es erst in Augsburg und wird zur Zustellbasis transportiert. Heute wirds wohl auch nichts mehr werden. oh oh oh  oh


----------



## potzblitzer (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hab noch nicht mal ne Email bekommen dass es kommissioniert wird oder so...denke mal nicht dass es diese Woche noch kommt


----------



## rossecat (24. Juli 2012)

ohh wie sind wir doch alle arm dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mopet (24. Juli 2012)

Hey,
hab heute die E-mail bekommen, das mein Rad abgeholt werden kann 

Jetzt aber die Frage: Kann es leider erst nächste Woche Dienstag abholen fahren, ist es irgendwie möglich schon einen Termin in KW31 zu bekommen, der Kalender zeigt nur KW30 und ich find nix zum umstellen. Oder muss ich bis nächsten Montag warten und dann fix einen Termin machen ?


----------



## cinergy (24. Juli 2012)

Hab mir ein Rockzone in M bestellt und wird gerade zusammen gepackt. Sollte allerdings schon letzte Woche geliefert werden :-/


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel geduld ich mitbringen muss um ein auf lager bestelltes bike fahrbereit in koblenz abholen zu können?

Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Juli 2012)

ich schätz mal eine Woche mindestens. hab meins am fr bestellt, heut wurde es kommissioniert und morgen kann ich dann wahrscheinlich meinen Termin zur Abholung ausmachen. Ist nur die Frage, wann der nächste passende Termin frei ist


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wann der nächste passende Termin frei ist



 mach kein scheiss, was soll daran so lange dauern so ein olles bike abzuholen  die sollen hinmachen


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Juli 2012)

Man muss halt einen Termin ausmachen, einfach hin fahren und abholen ist nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (24. Juli 2012)

Jo schon klar, aber die betonung " wann der nä termin frei ist" hörte sich an als bekommt man da nur alle paar wochen was.... da werden doch net hunderte leute ein bike abholen, sache von 10-15 min maximal...!?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Juli 2012)

Glaub das kann schon bis zu 1er Std dauern was ich so gehört hab, samstags soll halt großer Antrang sein. Mal schauen wie es diesen sa aussieht


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Juli 2012)

Ne ich mach dann mitten in der woche wenn ich frei habe...
Aber was soll da ne std dauern


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß es doch auch nicht  lässt sich bestimmt abkürzen


----------



## ms303 (24. Juli 2012)

Das Rad wird auf einem Block aufgebaut und präsentiert.

Der Canyon-Mitarbeiter erklärt alles ganz genau (Einstellungen der Federelemente, Drücke etc.), auch Änderungswünsche (wie z. b. Optionale ERGON-GRIFFE wie bei mir) sind dann noch möglich.

Daher wird für jede Übergabe 45 Minuten einkalkuliert (kann man aber auch irgendwo nachlesen).

Bei mir hat die Übergabe sogar locker eine Stunde gedauert.

Und jetzt rechne mal:

45 Minuten pro Rad.

Und Canyon verkauft nicht gerade wenig Bikes.

Dann weißt Du, warum man ohne Termin nicht sein Rad bekommt.


----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## rossecat (25. Juli 2012)

Morgen,
meins ist gestern gekommen Was soll man sagen die Vorfreude hat sich rentiert  somit bin ich aus dem Warteraum raus und auf den Trails unterwegs hihi
Das 3te Canyon Rad bei mir und immer bester, schnellster Service. 5 Sterne für Canyon von mir.
Viele Grüsse aus dem Ammertal


----------



## fanat1c (25. Juli 2012)

So, dann leiste ich euch mal Gesellschaft hier 
Mein Strive 8.0 ist unterwegs und hängt gerade in Neuwied  Dachte eigentlich das ich es heute auspacken könnte, aber pustekuchen!


----------



## potzblitzer (25. Juli 2012)

fanat1c schrieb:


> So, dann leiste ich euch mal Gesellschaft hier
> Mein Strive 8.0 ist unterwegs und hängt gerade in Neuwied  Dachte eigentlich das ich es heute auspacken könnte, aber pustekuchen!



Und ich warte immer noch auf irgendein Lebenszeichen von meinem Bike..


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2012)

Oh mann. du tust mir echt leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2012)

Und ich raste bald aus 

Wie schwer ist es einen auftrag korrekt weiterzuleiten ???
Nachdem ich per telefon gestern alles geklärt hatte bekomm ich heute schon wieder eine falsche auftragsbestätigung ( versand statt abholung)

Da scheinen gewisse leute etwas unfähig zu sein !?!?

Hab jetzt das letzte mal um richtigstellung gebeten, wenns jetzt nix wird such ich mir woanders was

Also das kanns echt nicht sein, wenn man per mail und per telefom alles klärt und doch dauernd versandaufträge bekommt  da fühlt man sich veralbert


----------



## nukular2008 (25. Juli 2012)

*** Post in die Galerie verschoben, da wo er eigentlich hin sollte ***


----------



## Bone-Breaker (26. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Von gestern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GEIL!!!!!

Wie ich sehe haben wir absolut denselben Geschmack. Habe mir auch die Spank Spike in Orange bestellt. Mal sehen wie die sich am Bike machen. Am Dienstag hole ich es ab. YEAH.


----------



## pirata (26. Juli 2012)

hola,

habe heute nochmal nachgefragt und das torque soll nächsten Mittwoch verschickt werden 
Also für alle die auch auf ihr Torque warten gehts hoffentlich bald weiter 

saludo


----------



## nukular2008 (26. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> GEIL!!!!!
> 
> Wie ich sehe haben wir absolut denselben Geschmack. Habe mir auch die Spank Spike in Orange bestellt. Mal sehen wie die sich am Bike machen. Am Dienstag hole ich es ab. YEAH.



Lol, ich wundere mich die ganze Zeit warum mein Post in der Canyon-Galerie nicht mehr zusehen ist (dachte schon den hätte wer gelöscht)... dabei hab ich wohl einfach in den falschen Thread gepostet (2 Tabs nebeneinander offen) 

aber danke^^


----------



## Bone-Breaker (26. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Lol, ich wundere mich die ganze Zeit warum mein Post in der Canyon-Galerie nicht mehr zusehen ist (dachte schon den hätte wer gelöscht)... dabei hab ich wohl einfach in den falschen Thread gepostet (2 Tabs nebeneinander offen)
> 
> aber danke^^



So kanns gehen .

BTW, wo sind die Aufnahmen gemacht worden? Sieht ja recht nett aus.


----------



## nukular2008 (26. Juli 2012)

in Herten auf den Halden


----------



## Bone-Breaker (26. Juli 2012)

Na, dann werde ich das mal in Betracht ziehen dort in deinem Revier zu wildern  Zug von Köln aus sollte ja nicht so lange dauern


----------



## Red Devil (27. Juli 2012)

Dann begebe ich mich auch mal mit in den Wartesalon! Darf mein neues Bike am Mittwoch abholen ..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (27. Juli 2012)

Canyon hat nochmals die Preise gesenkt. Meint ihr die ändern den Preis bei einer bestehenden Bestellung


----------



## MikeZ (27. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Canyon hat nochmals die Preise gesenkt. Meint ihr die ändern den Preis bei einer bestehenden Bestellung



Wenn, dann nur weil da so freundliche Leute arbeiten...
Nach gültigem Recht ist der Preis ein Bestandteil des Vetrags, den Du mit Canyon abgeschlossen hast und der mit Zusendung der Bestell-Bestätigung gültig wird.
Eine Preisänderung ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, das Einverständnis beider Vetragspartner vorrausgesetzt...


----------



## der_erce (27. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Canyon hat nochmals die Preise gesenkt. Meint ihr die ändern den Preis bei einer bestehenden Bestellung



wow...


----------



## fanat1c (27. Juli 2012)

ich glaub ich fall gleich vom Glauben ab!
Jetzt lag mein Strive seit Dienstag in Neuwied, Koblenz...kurz angemerkt, es muss nach Essen...heute guck ich rein, liegt das Teil nun in Böricke, Berlin?!


----------



## mcblubb (27. Juli 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> ...Ein Nerve XC 6.0, ...
> 
> Mal schauen. Lt. Ankündigung soll es in der KW 33 kommen.
> ...
> ...




Jetzt wird mir das Warten verkürzt


Ein Freund hat mich gefragt, ob ich 2 Woche in seiner Tauchschule ausbilden kann - Gerade habe ich die Flüge für 2 Wochen Korfu gebucht

Höhlentauchen bis zum abwinken ist angesagt....

Und danach ist das Bike auch da.

Gruß MC


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Canyon hat nochmals die Preise gesenkt. Meint ihr die ändern den Preis bei einer bestehenden Bestellung




Naja andererseits fehlen jetzt teilweise die gratiszubehörpack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (27. Juli 2012)

fanat1c schrieb:


> ich glaub ich fall gleich vom Glauben ab!
> Jetzt lag mein Strive seit Dienstag in Neuwied, Koblenz...kurz angemerkt, es muss nach Essen...heute guck ich rein, liegt das Teil nun in Böricke, Berlin?!



Mein Beileid...

Gibt's doch gar nicht.


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Juli 2012)

fanat1c schrieb:


> ich glaub ich fall gleich vom Glauben ab!
> Jetzt lag mein Strive seit Dienstag in Neuwied, Koblenz...kurz angemerkt, es muss nach Essen...heute guck ich rein, liegt das Teil nun in Böricke, Berlin?!



Ts...schon der 2. bei dem das paket mal eben 500km in die falsche Richtung gefahren ist...
Aber keine Sorge, es wird schon ankommen


----------



## potzblitzer (27. Juli 2012)

ENDLICH. Mein Bike wird kommissioniert, das lange lange Leiden hat nun bald ein Ende!


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> ENDLICH. Mein Bike wird kommissioniert, das lange lange Leiden hat nun bald ein Ende!



Meins auch...rechne trotzdem noch mit bis zu ner woche minimum


----------



## DoubleU (27. Juli 2012)

fanat1c schrieb:


> ich glaub ich fall gleich vom Glauben ab!
> Jetzt lag mein Strive seit Dienstag in Neuwied, Koblenz...kurz angemerkt, es muss nach Essen...heute guck ich rein, liegt das Teil nun in Böricke, Berlin?!



Holy shit, ich würde ausrasten. Zudem ja auch ein ewiges transportieren/umladen/etc. nicht unbedingt dazu beiträgt, daß die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, daß alles unversehrt ankommt.


----------



## potzblitzer (27. Juli 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Meins auch...rechne trotzdem noch mit bis zu ner woche minimum



Sowieso. Is ja nich mein erstes aus Koblenz


----------



## Bone-Breaker (27. Juli 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Holy shit, ich würde ausrasten. Zudem ja auch ein ewiges transportieren/umladen/etc. nicht unbedingt dazu beiträgt, daß die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, daß alles unversehrt ankommt.



Darum hole ich mein Bike auch persönlich ab. Bisher habe ich mit Online-Bestellungen immer Glück gehabt, aber was ich hier so lese ist ja fürchterlich. Allerdings ist das nicht die Schuld von Canyon sondern die des Logistikdienstleiters.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (27. Juli 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Wenn, dann nur weil da so freundliche Leute arbeiten...
> Nach gültigem Recht ist der Preis ein Bestandteil des Vetrags, den Du mit Canyon abgeschlossen hast und der mit Zusendung der Bestell-Bestätigung gültig wird.
> Eine Preisänderung ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, das Einverständnis beider Vetragspartner vorrausgesetzt...



Da muss ich aber energischst widersprechen. Das stimmt nämlich nicht. Schau mal in die AGB's, § 2 Abs.3. Da steht nämlich explizit, dass mit der Bestellbestätigung noch kein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist. Liest die eigentlich irgendjemand???

Und genau so steht das auch im Fernabgabegesetz.

Also auf jeden Fall nachverhandeln denn...... Noch ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen.


----------



## MikeZ (27. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber energischst widersprechen. Das stimmt nämlich nicht. Schau mal in die AGB's, § 2 Abs.3. Da steht nämlich explizit, dass mit der Bestellbestätigung noch kein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist. Liest die eigentlich irgendjemand???
> 
> Und genau so steht das auch im Fernabgabegesetz.
> 
> Also auf jeden Fall nachverhandeln denn...... Noch ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen.



Ups, ja, da hast Du Recht!
Ich war in Gedanken bei den 4-rädrigen Gefährten...


----------



## fanat1c (28. Juli 2012)

so, bin raus! Heute Morgen war der DHL Mann da und hat mein Strive geliefert 
Ende gut, alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. Juli 2012)

fanat1c schrieb:


> so, bin raus! Heute Morgen war der DHL Mann da und hat mein Strive geliefert
> Ende gut, alles gut!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch....Have fun!!!


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Juli 2012)

Hmpf ich kann meins auch abholen, aber gerade mo+di wenn ich frei habe gibts keinen termin 

Kann man nicht irgendwie schon einen termin für die darauffolgende KW machen?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. Juli 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Hmpf ich kann meins auch abholen, aber gerade mo+di wenn ich frei habe gibts keinen termin
> 
> Kann man nicht irgendwie schon einen termin für die darauffolgende KW machen?



Klar kann man das machen. Blätter einfach mit dem Pfeil rechts eine Woche weiter.


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Klar kann man das machen. Blätter einfach mit dem Pfeil rechts eine Woche weiter.




Oh man.....

Der war so dünn auf dem tablet...

Thx


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. Juli 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Oh man.....
> 
> Der war so dünn auf dem tablet...
> 
> Thx



Gern geschehen. Du bist nicht der Einzige  Ich habe auch erst mal suchen müssen. Sollte man wirklich etwas auffallender gestalten. Übrigens, wenn Du frei hast kannst Du ja auch versuchen ohne Termin an dein Bike zu kommen. Kann halt etwas dauern.


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Du bist nicht der Einzige  Ich habe auch erst mal suchen müssen. Sollte man wirklich etwas auffallender gestalten. Übrigens, wenn Du frei hast kannst Du ja auch versuchen ohne Termin an dein Bike zu kommen. Kann halt etwas dauern.



?
Meinst du?
Die schreiben doch extra dass genau das nicht geht!?

Aber vieleicht bedeutet nicht buchbar ja auch dass das bike an den 2 tagen ((mo u di) noch nicht fertig ist...


----------



## Mopet (28. Juli 2012)

Dein Rad sollte fertig sein sobald du die Mail bekommen hast, das es das ist.


Meint ihr es ist möglich das TdF-Special gegen die 200 Rabatt einzuhandeln ? 
Also z.B beim Rockzone  2299 statt 2499+Special
Wenn das Special wirklich seine 200 wert ist,sollte es für Canyon ja kein Verlust darstellen oder?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. Juli 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ?
> Meinst du?
> Die schreiben doch extra dass genau das nicht geht!?
> 
> Aber vieleicht bedeutet nicht buchbar ja auch dass das bike an den 2 tagen ((mo u di) noch nicht fertig ist...



Wo steht das denn? In meiner Mail stand folgendes:

_"Abholungen außerhalb des gebuchten Termins können wir lediglich in Ausnahmefällen unter Rücksprache mit unserem Servicecenter berücksichtigen. Unter Umständen müssen Sie in diesem Fall eine längere Wartezeit einplanen."_

Nicht buchbar bedeutet, dass diese Termin alle schon vergeben sind. Meine Mail kam am Mittwoch und der erste freie Termin wäre heute gewesen. Wenn ich nicht so heiss auf das Teil wäre würde ich dir ja meinen Termin am Dienstag anbieten 

Also einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen. Vielleicht klappt es ja auch ohne Termin. Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. Juli 2012)

Mopet schrieb:


> Dein Rad sollte fertig sein sobald du die Mail bekommen hast, das es das ist.
> 
> 
> Meint ihr es ist möglich das TdF-Special gegen die 200 Rabatt einzuhandeln ?
> ...



Handeln ist nicht verboten und einen Versuch ist es allemal wert. 

Jurisitisch gesehen käme es sogar darauf an, ob die Mail von Canyon, dass dein Bike fertig ist bei dir war bevor oder nachdem Canyon die Preise geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (28. Juli 2012)

Ach ich versteif mich da besser nicht drauf   evtl ruf ich montag mal an und frag nach ob was zu machen ist, wochenende ist ja jetzt tot
Aber wenn da schon keine termine mehr frei sind...naja schaun mer mal...blind auf gut glück will ich auch nicht hin

Mein bike ist auch um 100 euro gefallen,aber ok ich nehm das tdf special, werkzeug,pumpe und tacho hätte ich eh gekauft, daher...

Können die nicht 2 leute in 45 min abfertigen 
xD


----------



## nukular2008 (28. Juli 2012)

Mopet schrieb:


> Dein Rad sollte fertig sein sobald du die Mail bekommen hast, das es das ist.



Mir hat der Mitarbeiter am Telefon das mal so erklärt: Sobald man nen Termin gebucht hat wird das Bike vom Außenlager in den Showroom gebracht. 
Vermutlich sind deshalb auch generell die nächsten 2 Tage nicht buchbar (1 Tag wäre je nach Anzahl der Abholungen evtl. nicht genug Zeit um das Bike in die Filiale zu bringen).

Aber fragen ob es vielleicht auch früher geht kann man ja immer


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Juli 2012)

Toll, so oder so, wären die 3 tage verzögerung wegen unfähkgkeit nicht gewesen, hätte ich bestimmt mo oder di nen termin bekommen und hätte mein bike


----------



## mcblubb (30. Juli 2012)

Gerade habe ich die Meldung bekommen, dass mein Bike kommisioniert ist und die Auftragsdaten an DHL übermittelt wurden. Wie lange dauert denn nun erfahrungsgemäß die Lieferung dann noch? Klappt das bis Freitag? Ab Samstag bin ich dann 2 Wochen zum Tauchen in Griechenland

Gruß

MC


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Juli 2012)

Also Nachverhandeln funktioniert, hab heut telefoniert und bekomm die 250â¬ anstatt der 200â¬ Rabatt.
HÃ¤tten sie aber auch automatisch beim Abholen gemacht


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Juli 2012)

Meins ist nun auch unterwegs! Es wäre göttlich wenn es bis morgen da ist, denn morgen ist mein einziger freier Tag diese Woche...nach fast 5 Wochen warten wär das ja nur fair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (31. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Meins ist nun auch unterwegs! Es wäre göttlich wenn es bis morgen da ist, denn morgen ist mein einziger freier Tag diese Woche...nach fast 5 Wochen warten wär das ja nur fair



Oh man...hab mich schon gar nicht mehr fragen getraut!  Ich drück die daumen.


----------



## rossecat (31. Juli 2012)

Ich drück Dir ebenso die Daumen.


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Juli 2012)

Danke 

Wie fast zu erwarten: ES HÄNGT IN NEUWIED 
Lustigerweise habe ich gestern bei H&S auch was bestellt, es ging genauso über Neuwied wie das Bike, wurde sogar später dort bearbeitet, ABER hat mich heute erreicht! Ich glaube die Jungs in Neuwied haben entweder kein Bock mehr auf die tausenden Bikeguards, die sie jeden Tag hucken müssen ODER sie wissen genau wie brutal angespannt man auf sein Radl wartet wenn es unterwegs ist und sind sadistisch veranlagt 

Aber jetzt kurz vor Schluss werden wir nicht die Geduld verlieren  :kotz:
Schade, dass damit der heutige freie Tag nicht optimal genutzt werden kann, wird es eben morgen...oder übermorgen..ein beschissen langer Arbeitstag.


----------



## der_erce (31. Juli 2012)

lol. Neuwied. Das Bermuda Dreieck der Bikerszene!


----------



## rossecat (31. Juli 2012)

Neuwied??? Wo ist das??? Bei mir gings über Günzburg/Augsburg super schnell. Und jetzt jeden Tag aufm Radl und wenns nur ist die Kinder in den Kindergarten zu fahren


----------



## stanleydobson (31. Juli 2012)

Besser so als wenn man weis dass man das bike jeden tag abholen könnte aber bis montag noch warten muss 

Zu allem überfluss fährt hier in mainz gestern doch tatsächlich einer mit nem canyon an mir vor bei...alterschwede...dreimal in die pedale getreten und der typ war ausser sichtweite


----------



## pirata (31. Juli 2012)

soooo jetzt darf ich mal 

gestern losgeschickt, heute angekommen


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Juli 2012)

pirata schrieb:


> soooo jetzt darf ich mal
> 
> gestern losgeschickt, heute angekommen



da kann man nur gratulieren..und SICH FRAGEN WARUM DAS BEI MIR NICHT AUCH SO GEHT???


----------



## rossecat (31. Juli 2012)

Gratuliere auch. So eine Kiste ist schon was super tolles.


----------



## TimAnyd (31. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> da kann man nur gratulieren..und SICH FRAGEN WARUM DAS BEI MIR NICHT AUCH SO GEHT???




Musste vor kurzen auch nen Tag länger warten, Donnerstag Neuwied, Freitag Neuwied, Samstag Nacht endlich das Hublager von DHL und Samstag Nachmittag bei mir 

Denke mal morgen haste dein Bike, bzw. wünsche ich es dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (31. Juli 2012)

Naja, jetzt ist es mir auch schon egal, ob es morgen kommt oder übermorgen. muss bis spät arbeiten und werd vor sonntag keine runde drehen können...aktueller stand sendungsverfolgung: still chillin in neuwied..


----------



## Bone-Breaker (31. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> da kann man nur gratulieren..und SICH FRAGEN WARUM DAS BEI MIR NICHT AUCH SO GEHT???



Muss an deinem Nick liegen 

Ich habe meins heute in Koblenz abgeholt. Was soll ich sagen, ich war zu spÃ¤t dran, also dauerte die Ãbergabe nur knappe 10 Minuten. DafÃ¼r musste ich dann sogar noch einmal 200â¬ weniger bezahlen. Also habe ich bekommen:
1 Rockzone + das TdF-Special fÃ¼r 2.300 statt 2.500. Also ich bin rundum zufrieden mit Canyon, mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin dann jetzt mal weg und auf dem Bike.


----------



## stanleydobson (1. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Muss an deinem Nick liegen
> 
> Ich habe meins heute in Koblenz abgeholt. Was soll ich sagen, ich war zu spÃ¤t dran, also dauerte die Ãbergabe nur knappe 10 Minuten. DafÃ¼r musste ich dann sogar noch einmal 200â¬ weniger bezahlen. Also habe ich bekommen:
> 1 Rockzone + das TdF-Special fÃ¼r 2.300 statt 2.500. Also ich bin rundum zufrieden mit Canyon, mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin dann jetzt mal weg und auf dem Bike.



Heisst das du hast trotz des tdf specials nochmal 200 weniger gezahlt? Oder konntest du das tdf weglassen und dafÃ¼r 200 euro weniher zahlen?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Heisst das du hast trotz des tdf specials nochmal 200 weniger gezahlt? Oder konntest du das tdf weglassen und dafür 200 euro weniher zahlen?



Nein, ich habe das TdF bekommen und musste 200 weniger zahlen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es daran lag, dass ich das Special schon vorab zugeschickt bekommen habe. Ich hatte insgesamt 2 Auftragsnummern gehabt. Eine für das Bike, Griffe und eine Ersatzschraube und eine für das Special und die Pedale. Somit hatte ich auch zwei Rechnungen. Die für die Pedale habe ich schon vorher bezahlen müssen, somit bliebt noch eine Rechnung über 2.526,90 für Rad, Griffe und Schraube, bezahlt musste ich aber nur 2.326,90. Ich muss sagen, dass ist seitens Canyon echt großzügig.


----------



## stanleydobson (1. August 2012)

Hmm frag ich mal nach

Ich hab ja auch das bike mit tdf special ,aber jetzt kostet es halt ohne tdf 100 weniger bzw kurznach bestellung


----------



## potzblitzer (1. August 2012)

So, ICH BIN ERLÖST! Der nette DHL Mann war so lieb meine Adresse heute als erstes anzusteuern, da er den Bikeguard als letztes hinten in seinen LKW gepresst hat und den unbedingt als erstes loswerden wollte 

Kurz reingeschaut hab ich mal, aber jetzt heißt es erst mal 10 Stunden Zähne zusammen beißen und heute abend dann in Ruhe auspacken und aufbauen und kurz proberollen. 

Damit endet meine fast 5-wöchige Wartezeit, hoffentlich mit einem Happy End. I´m out!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2012)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH und endlich viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike. Berichte mal bitte wie Du mit der Rahmengröße zurecht kommst.


----------



## rossecat (1. August 2012)

Auch von mir ein HUUURRRRAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. August 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite HURRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA und a lot of fun.



Gianty schrieb:


> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH und endlich viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike. Berichte mal bitte wie Du mit der Rahmengröße zurecht kommst.


Also ich habe mir, bei 180cm Länge und Beinlänge von 83cm das Rockzone in L geholt. Kleiner dürfte es aber auch nicht sein, die Rahmen fallen sehr klein aus. Durch den extrem kurzen Vorbau ist es auch nicht unbedingt langstreckentauglich, den werde ich mal gegen einen 70er austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (1. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite HURRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA und a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Also ich habe mir, bei 180cm Länge und Beinlänge von 83cm das Rockzone in L geholt. Kleiner dürfte es aber auch nicht sein, die Rahmen fallen sehr klein aus. Durch den extrem kurzen Vorbau ist es auch nicht unbedingt langstreckentauglich, den werde ich mal gegen einen 70er austauschen.



Uff, ich hab die extra wg. nem längeren Vorbau für das Rockzone gefragt, aber die meinten der Standard-Vorbau müsste passen. ABER ich bin 1,94 m bei 94 cm Schrittlänge...


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> So, ICH BIN ERLÖST! Der nette DHL Mann war so lieb meine Adresse heute als erstes anzusteuern, da er den Bikeguard als letztes hinten in seinen LKW gepresst hat und den unbedingt als erstes loswerden wollte
> 
> Kurz reingeschaut hab ich mal, aber jetzt heißt es erst mal 10 Stunden Zähne zusammen beißen und heute abend dann in Ruhe auspacken und aufbauen und kurz proberollen.
> 
> Damit endet meine fast 5-wöchige Wartezeit, hoffentlich mit einem Happy End. I´m out!



Na endlich!  

Bin mal gespannt ob´s dir taugt. Wenn nicht, schicks an mich weiter


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Uff, ich hab die extra wg. nem längeren Vorbau für das Rockzone gefragt, aber die meinten der Standard-Vorbau müsste passen. ABER ich bin 1,94 m bei 94 cm Schrittlänge...



Dann solltest du den Rahmen wenn möglich in XL nehmen. Die verbauen, wegen Problemen mit dem alten Cane Creek 10 jetzt den Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz. Damit einher geht ein extrem kurzer Vorbau(45mm), das ist beinahe schoen ein Direct Mount. Ich bin heute 3 km mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren und mir haben die Handgelenke und Unterarme echt zugesetzt. Von daher längerer Vorbau und wahrscheinlich ein Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Es gibt XL Rahmen?


----------



## CAN-User (1. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Dann solltest du den Rahmen wenn möglich in XL nehmen. Die verbauen, wegen Problemen mit dem alten Cane Creek 10 jetzt den Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz. Damit einher geht ein extrem kurzer Vorbau(45mm), das ist beinahe schoen ein Direct Mount. Ich bin heute 3 km mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren und mir haben die Handgelenke und Unterarme echt zugesetzt. Von daher längerer Vorbau und wahrscheinlich ein Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise



Die Handgelenke spüre ich auch immer wieder, aber bei jedem Bike. Ist es nicht so daß ein längerer Vorbau den Effekt noch mehr verstärkt, weil das Gewicht noch mehr nach vorne verlagert wird, und daher die Gelenke noch mehr "leiden"? Ich denke daß bei meinem AL29 9.9 der extrem breite Lenker den Effekt auch nochmal verstärkt, weil die Handgelenke "reingedreht" sind, weil der Lenker eben so breit ist.


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Sitzhöhe spielt hier auch eine Rolle. Bin mit meinem Speedzone neulich 40km mal gefahren und mußte einen Spagat zwischen Sitzhöhe (Beinwinkel beim pedalieren) und Lenkerbreite (reingedrehte Handgelenke) finden. Die Dinger haben ihren EInsatzbereich, der sicher nicht die Tour ist. Soviel ist sicher. Wenn du viel Federweg mit Tourentauglichkeit haben willst musst du dir nen Ironwood holen. Dann sollte es alles abdecken. Nur ob man das will dass man für jeden Einsatzbereich nix ganzes hat ist halt fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (1. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Dann solltest du den Rahmen wenn möglich in XL nehmen. Die verbauen, wegen Problemen mit dem alten Cane Creek 10 jetzt den Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz. Damit einher geht ein extrem kurzer Vorbau(45mm), das ist beinahe schoen ein Direct Mount. Ich bin heute 3 km mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren und mir haben die Handgelenke und Unterarme echt zugesetzt. Von daher längerer Vorbau und wahrscheinlich ein Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise



Mehr als L geht leider nicht beim Rockzone...


----------



## MissVessi (1. August 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich bin dann auch mal hier.
Gestern bestellt: Torque Trailflow in lebensbejahendem Schwarz!

Hoffe, es geht schnell 


LG Vessi


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es gibt XL Rahmen?



Bestimmt gibt es die, ob von Canyon weiß ich allerdings nicht! 

Ein längerer Vorbau führt dazu, dass du mehr mit den Rückenmuskeln arbeitest. Ausserdem kommt das Gewicht dann etwas mehr von hinten als von oben. Aber das sind sicher auch ganz subjektive Eindrücke. Der Reach beim Rockzone ist halt extrem kurz. Vielleicht ist es auch eine Frage der Umgewöhnung, oder den etwas härteren Griffen(GA1 Evo) . Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit das passende Setup finden werde. Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich auf dem Rad sofort wohl und sicher gefühlt. So habe ich dann auch gestern jede Treppe und jeden Drop mitgenommen den ich finden konnte.


----------



## CAN-User (1. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Bestimmt gibt es die, ob von Canyon weiß ich allerdings nicht!
> 
> Ein längerer Vorbau führt dazu, dass du mehr mit den Rückenmuskeln arbeitest. Ausserdem kommt das Gewicht dann etwas mehr von hinten als von oben. Aber das sind sicher auch ganz subjektive Eindrücke. Der Reach beim Rockzone ist halt extrem kurz. Vielleicht ist es auch eine Frage der Umgewöhnung, oder den etwas härteren Griffen(GA1 Evo) . Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit das passende Setup finden werde. Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich auf dem Rad sofort wohl und sicher gefühlt. So habe ich dann auch gestern jede Treppe und jeden Drop mitgenommen den ich finden konnte.



Aber du gibst mir Recht daß, je aufrechter der Oberkörper ist, umso weniger Druck kommt auf den Handballen!? Ich kämpfe manchmal auch damit, daß mir die Hände "einschlafen", wegen dem Druck. Dann nehme ich die Hörnchen zum "Erholen"


----------



## stanleydobson (1. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe das TdF bekommen und musste 200â¬ weniger zahlen. Ich weiÃ jetzt nicht, ob es daran lag, dass ich das Special schon vorab zugeschickt bekommen habe. Ich hatte insgesamt 2 Auftragsnummern gehabt. Eine fÃ¼r das Bike, Griffe und eine Ersatzschraube und eine fÃ¼r das Special und die Pedale. Somit hatte ich auch zwei Rechnungen. Die fÃ¼r die Pedale habe ich schon vorher bezahlen mÃ¼ssen, somit bliebt noch eine Rechnung Ã¼ber 2.526,90â¬ fÃ¼r Rad, Griffe und Schraube, bezahlt musste ich aber nur 2.326,90â¬. Ich muss sagen, dass ist seitens Canyon echt groÃzÃ¼gig.



 hab die 100 euro gutgeschrieben bekommen trotz tdf paket 
Damit zahl ich effektiv nur 50 euro mehr zum al 6.0


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. August 2012)

CAN-User schrieb:


> Aber du gibst mir Recht daß, je aufrechter der Oberkörper ist, umso weniger Druck kommt auf den Handballen!? Ich kämpfe manchmal auch damit, daß mir die Hände "einschlafen", wegen dem Druck. Dann nehme ich die Hörnchen zum "Erholen"



Aber natürlich stimme ich dir da zu. Wenn der Sattel ganz abgesenkt ist sitzt man wie auf einem Sofa  Hörnchen fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr. Und was das Einschlafen der Hände betrifft so hatte ich das auch. Liegt an der angespannten Nackenhaltung und... einem Bandscheibenvorfall in der Halswirbelsäule wegen ebendieser Haltung. Bitte Vorsicht



stanleydobson schrieb:


> hab die 100 euro gutgeschrieben bekommen trotz tdf paket
> Damit zahl ich effektiv nur 50 euro mehr zum al 6.0



Supi


----------



## nukular2008 (1. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Aber natürlich stimme ich dir da zu. Wenn der Sattel ganz abgesenkt ist sitzt man wie auf einem Sofa



Deswegen liebe ich auch die Kind Shock am Rockzone, damit kann man nämlich während der Fahrt immer schön unkompliziert die Sitzposition verändern


----------



## Trailboon (1. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie lange so ein Rad in Neuwied festhängen kann??? Meins ist jetzt schon seit Montag da, seitdem hat sich am Sendestatus nichts geändert! HILFE!!


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

BermudaNeuwied!  Bei mir wars nicht mal nen Tag! Bei anderen fast 5! Je nach Gusto vom Handlanger dort


----------



## mcblubb (2. August 2012)

Trailboon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie lange so ein Rad in Neuwied festhängen kann??? Meins ist jetzt schon seit Montag da, seitdem hat sich am Sendestatus nichts geändert! HILFE!!



Meins hängt auch seit Montag da. Ich hbae mal bei DHL angerufen, die sagen es ist ein Übertragungsfehler des Systems. Die Räder sind wohl auf dem Weg. Lt. DHL sollte mein Rad (Deins dann wohl auch) heute ausgeliefert werden. Oder Morgen...

Ansonsten hast DU hoffentlich noch "Ersatz-" oder "Ausweich-Bikes"

Gruß

MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (2. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Deswegen liebe ich auch die Kind Shock am Rockzone, damit kann man nämlich während der Fahrt immer schön unkompliziert die Sitzposition verändern



Jepp, die ist schon klasse.

Ist das bei dir auch so, dass das Tauchrohr nicht vollständig(bis zur Fräskante am oberen Ende) in das Sattelrohr passt? Dadurch ist der Sattel im ausgefahrenen Zustand knapp 1 cm zu hoch für meine optimale Sitzposition. Also muss ich den Sattel immer ein Stück absenken.


----------



## der_erce (2. August 2012)

Bei euch war die KS schon montiert oder? Also der Zug mein ich. Ich steig da immernoch nicht dahinter wie ich meine demontiere um sie durch das oberrohr zu bekommen.


----------



## nukular2008 (2. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ist das bei dir auch so, dass das Tauchrohr nicht vollständig(bis zur Fräskante am oberen Ende) in das Sattelrohr passt?


Also bei mir lässt sie sich komplett versenken (bis zu der Kante wo es dann dicker wird).



der_erce schrieb:


> Bei euch war die KS schon montiert oder? Also der Zug mein ich. Ich steig da immernoch nicht dahinter wie ich meine demontiere um sie durch das oberrohr zu bekommen.


Falls es da irgend einen Trick gibt den man beachten muss kannste mir den ja später mal per PM mitteilen...für Winterberg am Sonntag werde ich meine auch demontieren (sofern ich bis dahin ne normale hab^^)


----------



## Bone-Breaker (2. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Also bei mir lässt sie sich komplett versenken (bis zu der Kante wo es dann dicker wird).
> 
> 
> Falls es da irgend einen Trick gibt den man beachten muss kannste mir den ja später mal per PM mitteilen...für Winterberg am Sonntag werde ich meine auch demontieren (sofern ich bis dahin ne normale hab^^)



Na Super. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?


----------



## der_erce (2. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Falls es da irgend einen Trick gibt den man beachten muss kannste mir den ja später mal per PM mitteilen...für Winterberg am Sonntag werde ich meine auch demontieren (sofern ich bis dahin ne normale hab^^)



Ich hab ja diesbezüglich schon nen Thread eröffnet und es kam noch nix dabei raus... aber ich glaub ich muss echt mal bei Canyon anrufen. Hat jemand ne Nummer von der Werkstatt?


----------



## mcblubb (2. August 2012)

So - da isses. Ich werd nachher mal einen Testritt machen....

Gruß

MC


----------



## nukular2008 (2. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Na Super. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?



L, daran sollte es aber eigentlich nicht liegen, denn bei mir sind da locker noch > 5cm Platz im Sitzrohr (Sitzrohrlänge L Rahmen - S Rahmen = 5cm), also selbst im worst-case sollte die KS sich noch komplett versenken lassen (zumindest in der Theorie^^)


----------



## osbow (2. August 2012)

Wollte mir das Speedzone bestellen, nur jetzt wo ich die Kohle zusammen habe beträgt die Wartezeit 5 Wochen. Weiß jemand ob es das FRX in Raw noch bei der 2013er Produktpalette zu haben sein wird?


----------



## Mopet (2. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ist das bei dir auch so, dass das Tauchrohr nicht vollständig(bis zur Fräskante am oberen Ende) in das Sattelrohr passt? Dadurch ist der Sattel im ausgefahrenen Zustand knapp 1 cm zu hoch für meine optimale Sitzposition.




Also bei mir ( M ) lässt sie sich ebenfalls bis zur Verdickung im Sattelrohr versenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (2. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> L, daran sollte es aber eigentlich nicht liegen, denn bei mir sind da locker noch > 5cm Platz im Sitzrohr (Sitzrohrlänge L Rahmen - S Rahmen = 5cm), also selbst im worst-case sollte die KS sich noch komplett versenken lassen (zumindest in der Theorie^^)



Habe das Problem inzwischen gelöst. Mit ein wenig drehen und drücken ließ sich die KS jetzt vollständig im Rahmen versenken. Komisch war nur, dass es sich gestern wirklich so anfühlte, als ob da ein massives Hindernis im Sattelrohr wäre.


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH und endlich viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike. Berichte mal bitte wie Du mit der Rahmengröße zurecht kommst.



Nach der ersten Einstellrunde kann ich sagen: S war defintiv die richtige Wahl! Fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad, nicht zu kompakt. Fällt eigentlich im Prinzip genau wie mein Nerve aus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. August 2012)

Das freut mich! Leider kenne ich den kleinen Rahmen nur von der Parkplatzrunde. Auf den Trails und beim Springen komme ich mit meinem "M"-Rahmen auch prima klar. 

Das bestärkt mich in der Meinung, dass man nicht alle(s) über einen Kamm scheren kann. Es kommt immer auf die persönlichen Empfindungen an.

Dann wünsche ich Dir weiterhin noch viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Chrisinger (4. August 2012)

So ich bin ebenfalls raus. Hab heut mein neues Schätzchen persönlich abgeholt. M war die bessere Wahl, S ist doch sehr kompakt


----------



## ms303 (4. August 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Bitte dann noch das "coming soon" rausnehmen


----------



## DoubleU (9. August 2012)

Wie lange braucht Canyon eigentlich um eine Paypal-Zahlung zu registrieren (ich weiß die dürfen lt. Aussage eines Canyon-MAs erst abbuchen, wenn sie es versenden oder zumindest kommisionieren)? Vorgestern getätigt und bei Paypal immer noch offen - das hab ich noch nirgendwo in Zusammenhang mit einer Paypal-Zahlung erlebt. Hat jemand auch mit Paypal gezahlt und hat diesbezüglich Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ComebackKid82 (10. August 2012)

Mein Speedzone steht noch in "Bermudawied", das ist aber echt komisch. Wenn man sonst die Paketverfolgung ansieht geht der Prozess ja recht schnell vorwärts. Da dauerts nun schon zwei Tage.


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

Dein Paket fällt in die Kategorie "Sperrgut", es ist schlicht und einfach zu groß für die Sortier-Maschinen!
Daher erfolgt die Abwicklung von Hand, immer dann wenn ein Mitarbeiter Zeit (oder Lust) hat...


----------



## ComebackKid82 (10. August 2012)

Ich kann warten . . . ich mache heute so eine Geschichte Namens "Hochzeit" da brauch ich mein Bike nicht so wirklich


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

Na dann, meinen Glückwunsch!

(Oder Beileid? Nichts für Ungut, bin glücklich geschieden... )


----------



## ComebackKid82 (10. August 2012)

Danke!

Das wird schon ne coole Sache, obwohl ich absolut aufgeregt bin.


----------



## potzblitzer (10. August 2012)

wär auch komisch wenn nicht  

alles gute! und als hochzeitsgeschenk kommt dann ein neues bike ins haus!


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

Glückwunsch auch von mir   Schon witzig dass du dann noch hier herumhängst  Aber wir schreiben es mal der Nervosität zu


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schon witzig dass du dann noch hier herumhängst  Aber wir schreiben es mal der Nervosität zu



Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht...
Hätte ComebackKid schon sein Bike, könnte er wenigstens Fahren gehen


----------



## ComebackKid82 (10. August 2012)

Danke =) . . . Ich sterbe gerade, um 11:30 Standesamt (16:30 Kirche)  . . . bisschen schrauben würde mich schon ablenken


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

Hehe...an meinem Hochzeitstag war ich bis zum Standesamt alleine. Frau war Hübschmachen und anziehen, der Rest der Belegschaft schwirrte wirr umher. Ich hab mich auf den Balkon gesetzt, ne Kippe angezündet (damals noch Raucher  ) und erstmal völlig entspannt. Geschwitzt hab ich wie ein wahnsinnger im Standesamt. 
Genieß es, ist ein toller Tag heute und wird bestimmt toll. Wenn du schrauben willst, schraub an deinen Reden  ! Die erwarten was von dir heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (10. August 2012)

So, jetzt reihe ich mich auch mal ein. Gerade das Strive 7.0 in M bestellt. Warte nun auf die Möglichkeit eines Abholtermins. Shit, ich freu mich wie nen  kleines Kind


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> So, jetzt reihe ich mich auch mal ein. Gerade das Strive 7.0 in M bestellt. Warte nun auf die Möglichkeit eines Abholtermins. Shit, ich freu mich wie nen  kleines Kind



Glückwunsch. So ging es uns allen.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (10. August 2012)

Ich hab meine Rede gestern Abend verfasst, auf einer Serviette beim Essen .

Ich bin jetzt auch noch alleine udn werde mich gleich in meinem Anzug werfen und mich dann mit einem Wegbier auf den Weg zur Kirche machen =)


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

Hehehe. Viel Spass und viel Glück nochmal.


----------



## Tier (11. August 2012)

Ich geselle mich dann auch mal dazu.
Habe vorgestern ein Stive 7.0 geordert. 
Geliefert wird laut Canyon nächste Woche. 
Man darf gespannt sein. Ich bin's sowieso.


----------



## MeMa (11. August 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich dann auch mal dazu.
> Habe vorgestern ein Stive 7.0 geordert.
> Geliefert wird laut Canyon nächste Woche.
> Man darf gespannt sein. Ich bin's sowieso.




Das L aus dem Outlet?


----------



## Tier (11. August 2012)

Aaaaaargh! 
Screw you, Canyon! 

Nein, wie gesagt: Das 7.0.
Hätte wohl mal vorher in den Outlet schauen sollen. 
Wat solls. Ick freu mir trotzdem!


----------



## wholeStepDown (11. August 2012)

jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt- das Strive im Outlet hat das "richtige" Emergency Red (nicht das Obi Orange):





Sie haben es ja zwar nachträglich auf der Webseite geändert- hat demnach aber wohl nicht die gesamte Charge betroffen?


----------



## Schibbie (11. August 2012)

oder die haben eben das rote erst jetzt reingestellt (die gleiche frage hatte ich mir auch schon gestellt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (11. August 2012)

Oder dies ist das einzige (weil Vorführbike/ evtl "Muster") und somit ein Unikat- man weiss es nicht.


----------



## der_erce (11. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Oder dies ist das einzige (weil Vorführbike/ evtl "Muster") und somit ein Unikat- man weiss es nicht.



Bei Specialized z.b. ist das Design der Testbikes in der Regel komplett anders als bei den Serienmodellen. Zumindest war es das mal.


----------



## wholeStepDown (11. August 2012)

a propos specialized - ich hatte deren enduro auch erst alt strive-alternative im kopf, aber als ich mir das aktuelle modell angesehen habe: :kotz:
Das waren früher echt mal schöne Teilchen...
aber nun genug OT 




Tier schrieb:


> Aaaaaargh!
> Screw you, Canyon!
> 
> Nein, wie gesagt: Das 7.0.
> ...




hättest doch einfach stornieren können? Oder magst das 8.0er in ER gar nicht?


----------



## Tier (11. August 2012)

Farblich gefallen sie mir so ziemlich alle, bis auf die Spitzenmodelle, nicht. Komplett schwarz (nicht dieser Stealth-Lack) wär's mir am liebsten. 
Beim 7er tut mir eigl. nur die Kurbel besonders in den Augen weh. 

Austattungsmäßig gefällt mir das 8er natürlich besser, ich werd mit der Zeit aber wohl eh viel nach meinen Wünschen umbauen, daher langt mir das 7er zu Anfang.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (12. August 2012)

Danke noch mal Jungs! Hochzeit ist nun vollzogen und am Hochzeitsmorgen war dann auch der Postbote da. Wie angekündigt in der 32. KW, nach 3 Tagen Lieferdauer . . . im Laufe des Tages werde ich die Maschine mal zusammenbauen =)


----------



## der_erce (12. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (12. August 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Nein, wie gesagt: Das 7.0.



Am Tag deiner Bestellung war das 7-er im Outlet größe L für 2.100,00 
Deswegen die Frage 


Andere Frage. Hatte ja Freitag meins bestellt. Weiß jemand wie lang es dauert bis die Mail mit dem Abholkalender kommt? Scheint da unterschiedliche Meinungen zu geben. Geduld ist nicht gerade meine Stärke


----------



## jojo007s (12. August 2012)

Das ist schon einfach. Wie zahlst du und was steht als geplanter liefertermin


----------



## MeMa (12. August 2012)

jojo007s schrieb:


> Das ist schon einfach. Wie zahlst du und was steht als geplanter liefertermin



Das war das Glacier aus'm Outlet - wollte vor Ort bar bezahlen da ich es abhole


----------



## jojo007s (12. August 2012)

Normalerweise solltest du nächste Woche den link bekommen und die Woche darauf spätestens das bike abholen können


----------



## MeMa (12. August 2012)

jojo007s schrieb:


> Normalerweise solltest du nächste Woche den link bekommen und die Woche darauf spätestens das bike abholen können




spätestens die woche drauf?  
gut ding will weile haben... danke für die info...


----------



## jojo007s (12. August 2012)

Immer wieder gern


----------



## MeMa (15. August 2012)

Samstag 13:00 Uhr - Koblenz ich komme  
Und die Pedale kommen morgen 

Läuft.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (15. August 2012)

Jetzt kann ich mich wieder einreihen 

Ganzes Bike geht jetzt zurück wegen mannigfacher Schrammen, falsch eingespeichtem Vorderrad und fehleder Gabelpumpe.

Dazu waren auch nur 3 Anrufe nötig...naja evtl. bekomm ich das neue Rad dann am Freitag nächster Woche.


----------



## wholeStepDown (15. August 2012)

aargh, ist das ärgerlich-  und das bei dem wetter... 
meins ging ja auch gleich wieder zurück; kam ohne zubehör wieder. Keine Nabenabdeckung usw.  - ich weiss nicht, wer da im speziellen die Teile verpackt und was da im allgemeinen in Koblenz los ist. 

Hast du ein Foto von deinem gemacht?


----------



## ComebackKid82 (15. August 2012)

Meinste von den Macken oder von dem Gesamtzustand aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (15. August 2012)

moin..... ja ich warte auch! seit ende juli auf mein GT Ruckus ....... und warte und warte


----------



## Tier (15. August 2012)

@ ComebackKid82: Mein Beileid! Kann mir vorstellen wie ätzend das ist. Drück dir die Daumen das es schnell abgewickelt wird!

..

Heut Mittag ist das Strive auf die Reise gegangen. Hoffentlich kommt hier nicht auch ein Montagsrad an.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (15. August 2012)

Danke  . . . gerade verpackt und verschickt. Laut den Mitarbeitern soll mein neues nächste Woche Freitag am Start sein. Es schwankte am Telefon allerdings zwischen den Aussagen

- ist schon bearbeitet
- bisher kein Auftrag eingegangen
- gut, dass sie sich melden  . . . wir machen das mal eben zusammen


----------



## Tier (15. August 2012)

Also die kleinen Kratzer hätte ich bei nem rohem Alurahmen wohl noch akzeptiert.
Die Fleck auf Bild 1 ist schon ärgerlicher.
Wie man allerdings bei der Endkontrolle (falls es sowas wirklich geben sollte) das mit dem vorderen Laufrad nicht merken konnte...


----------



## log11 (16. August 2012)

@Tier, kleine Kratzer? Haste Dir das Oberrohr mal angeschaut?
Würde ich auch KEINESFALLS akzeptieren und das mit dem Vorderrad ist einfach nur Schlamperei. Sowas muss auffallen finde ich.


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

Das sind alles Dinge, die man mit etwas Stahlwolle und einer Alupolierbürste  in 5Minuten ausgebessert hat, wobei ich mir nichtmal die 5Minuten genommen hätte, das ist ein MTB für den Abfahrtssport, das sähe bei mir nach der ersten Tour schon keiner mehr...
Wer sowas nicht will, sollte sich keinen RAW Rahmen kaufen.

Laufrad und Delle auf dem letzten Bild sind natürlich was anderes.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (16. August 2012)

Die Kratzer waren mir auch egal, ich weiss selber, dass das Rad nach 1 Tag nicht mehr so aussieht. Ist ja schließlich eh ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Allerdings erwarte ich für das Geld das ich zahle auch einen einwandfreien Artikel.

Aber die Gesamtheit der Umstände finde ich schon ärgerlich. Das sind eben auch nicht nur die Kratzer (welche auch teilweise Anstoßstellen sind, vllt. von Umfallen oder ähnlichem) sondern das Laufrad, die vergessene Gabelpumpe und die mehrfachen Falschaussagen am Telefon. Wovon mich heute noch eine ereilte . . . der Kollege mit dem Liefertermin in der KW 34 hat sich wohl vertan, jetzt ist der Termin doch in der 36. KW.


----------



## cane (16. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

muss Canon an dieser Stelle einmal loben für den Top Service.

Freitag den 11.08 habe ich eine Email mit Fragten an Canyon geschickt, die direkt Montags beantwortet wurde, auch meine Folgeemail mit weiteren Fragen wurde sofort beantwortet. Nett, freundlich, kompetent.

Daraufhin habe ich am 13.08 dann auch direkt ein Expressbike bestellt, ein Nerve XC.

Die formale Bestellbestätigung erfolgte 2 Tage später am 15.08, heute am 16.08 bekam ich erst eine Email über die erfolgte Komnissionierung und dan eine Stunde später bereits den DHL Tracking Code.

Nun ist es also an DHL, hoffe die Sparbuchaktion sorgt nicht für zu lange Abholzeiten 

Leider vermittelt das Forum ja hier oft ein anderes Bild, deswegen mein Bericht.

mfg
cane


----------



## MeMa (16. August 2012)

cane schrieb:


> Daraufhin habe ich am 13.08 dann auch direkt ein Expressbike bestellt, ein Nerve XC.
> 
> Die formale Bestellbestätigung erfolgte 2 Tage später am 15.08, heute am 16.08 bekam ich erst eine Email über die erfolgte Komnissionierung und dan eine Stunde später bereits den DHL Tracking Code.



so ungefähr war es zeitlich bei mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. August 2012)

Ich stimme dir zu. Naturgemäß neigt der Mensch dazu die positiven Dinge nicht zu erwähnen, sondern sich an den Negativen aufzuhalten. Natürlich läuft es bei manchem Käufer hier nicht rund und das ist natürlich auch sehr ärgerlich.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann die Käufe, bei denen alles reibungslos läuft, und ich finde es gut, dass auch dieser Aspekt einmal erwähnt wird.
Letzlich ist es die Aufgabe der Unternehmensführung dafür zu sorgen, dass die Prozesse möglichst optimal laufen. Wenn ich aber Mitarbeiter an Positionen setze, die diese nicht ausfüllen können, dann ist dies ein Fehler auf der Führungsebene.
Überlegt mal... Canyon sagt zwar, dass die Preise vornehmlich daraus resultieren, dass der Zwischenhandel bei Canyon ausgeschaltet ist, aber der größte Kostenfaktor in produzierenden Unternehmen sind die Personalkosten. Und wenn ich eben keine ausgebildeten Zweiradmechaniker mit der Montage betraue, sondern an- oder ungelernte Kräfte, dann kommen eben auch schon mal schief eingespeichte Laufräder oder falsche Aussagen der Hotline dabei heraus. Es gilt eben auch hier: Willst Du mehr, zahlst Du mehr!



cane schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> muss Canon an dieser Stelle einmal loben für den Top Service.
> 
> ...


----------



## cane (16. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Es gilt eben auch hier: Willst Du mehr, zahlst Du mehr!



Volle Zustimmung - You get what you pay for!

mfg
cane


----------



## dia-mandt (17. August 2012)

ComebackKid82 schrieb:


> Die Kratzer waren mir auch egal, ich weiss selber, dass das Rad nach 1 Tag nicht mehr so aussieht. Ist ja schließlich eh ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Allerdings erwarte ich für das Geld das ich zahle auch einen einwandfreien Artikel.
> 
> Aber die Gesamtheit der Umstände finde ich schon ärgerlich. Das sind eben auch nicht nur die Kratzer (welche auch teilweise Anstoßstellen sind, vllt. von Umfallen oder ähnlichem) sondern das Laufrad, die vergessene Gabelpumpe und die mehrfachen Falschaussagen am Telefon. Wovon mich heute noch eine ereilte . . . der Kollege mit dem Liefertermin in der KW 34 hat sich wohl vertan, jetzt ist der Termin doch in der 36. KW.



Also die gabelpumpe wäre mir mal sowas von egal....schließlich hast du kein einziges federelement an deinem rad, dass diese benötigt!!!
Die unregelmäßigkeiten im rahmen sind bei raw normal. Solche stellen habe ich auch und die hatten bis jetzt alle raw frx die ich gesehen habe.
Die kleine kratzer sind ärgerlich...ok. Gebe ich zu.
Hast du das mit dem vorderen laufrad mal gegengecheckt...also ein anderes eingebaut? Die boxxer neigt dazu hin und wieder ungenau gearbeitet zu sein. Muss also nicht das laufrad sein.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (17. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also die gabelpumpe wäre mir mal sowas von egal....schließlich hast du kein einziges federelement an deinem rad, dass diese benötigt!!!
> Die unregelmäßigkeiten im rahmen sind bei raw normal. Solche stellen habe ich auch und die hatten bis jetzt alle raw frx die ich gesehen habe.
> Die kleine kratzer sind ärgerlich...ok. Gebe ich zu.
> Hast du das mit dem vorderen laufrad mal gegengecheckt...also ein anderes eingebaut? Die boxxer neigt dazu hin und wieder ungenau gearbeitet zu sein. Muss also nicht das laufrad sein.



Ich hab kein anderes Laufrad gecheckt, aber man konnte deutlich sehen, dass es an dem Rad lag und nicht an der Gabel. Während die Speichen auf der einen Seite ganz normal schräg auf die Nabe zulaufen, sind sie auf der anderen Seite fast gerade gewesen. Das sah in etwas dramatisch dargestellt (weil nicht anders möglich gerade) so aus: I> statt <I> . . .

Die Pumpe kann man ja immer gebrauchen, für ein anderes Rad zum Bleistift . . . meine BBB - Pumpe ist nicht die tollste.

Zum Thema Service:

Ich fand den Service bisher auch gut. Die Erfahrung, dass man mehrfach anrufen muss, bis man einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner am Telefon hat muss ich allerdings auch teilen. Die Abwicklung der Reklamation lief bisher auch wirklich ohne Probleme ab, abgesehen von dem falschen Liefertermin.


----------



## MissVessi (17. August 2012)

Sooooo, heute ist es soweit 

Heut abend hole ich mein neues Radl ab!!!  Huuuuuuh, wie krieg ich die letzten Stunden denn jetzt rum????


----------



## DoubleU (17. August 2012)

MissVessi schrieb:


> Sooooo, heute ist es soweit
> 
> Heut abend hole ich mein neues Radl ab!!!  Huuuuuuh, wie krieg ich die letzten Stunden denn jetzt rum????



Poste mal ein Foto und ich mache ggf. Vorschläge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissVessi (17. August 2012)

nach dir ... 

wobei ... ich geh dann doch lieber noch ne runde biken


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

MissVessi schrieb:


> nach dir ...
> 
> wobei ... ich geh dann doch lieber noch ne runde biken



Ouch.... Das kommt davon wenn man kein Bike hat


----------



## DoubleU (17. August 2012)

MissVessi schrieb:


> nach dir ...
> 
> wobei ... ich geh dann doch lieber noch ne runde biken



Also von mir existiert ja ein Foto in meinem Profil - ohne Helm. Aber es war eh nur Spaß, denn ich bin kein Typ für einen Nachmittag. Ne Nacht muss schon rausspringen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

So, endlich den Thread gefunden, hatte ihn die Tage Ã¼bersehen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Torque FRX Speedzone Gr. L - bestellt am 2. 8.*  voraussichtliche Lieferung (in meinem Fall Abholung, damit man Unstimmigkeiten sofort klÃ¤ren kann): KW 36
FÃ¼r die, die es nicht im Torque/FRX Fred mitbekommen haben: der Rahmen ersetzt 1:1 meinen Torque FR Rahmen von 2009 - dieser geht an einen Kumpel, der Aufbau wird vermutlich auch heiÃ! 
*Wer von den serienmÃ¤Ãigen Anbauteilen des Speedzone irgendwas gebrauchen kann, mÃ¶ge sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden, es wird im Prinzip bis auf Sattel + StÃ¼tze ALLES verkauft...*


@ ComebackKid82: mal gahz ehrlich... entweder bist du ein furchtbarer Pedant oder du hast in deinem Leben vorher noch nie einen RAW Rahmen gesehen oder du hast einfach Langeweile. Diese von dir markierten flÃ¤chigen UnregelmÃ¤Ãigkeiten sind normal, sowas hat fast JEDER Rahmen - nur sieht man es eben wegen Lack/Pulver/Elox nicht. Die FlÃ¤che an der Druckstrebe (? - erstes Foto) ist vom Nacharbeiten, so Stellen hat mein 2009er raw Rahmen unzÃ¤hlige - und ich bin froh darum! Sowas lÃ¤sst den Rahmen erst interessant aussehen. WÃ¤re er markellos, sÃ¤he es aus wie seidenmatt-grauer Lack *gÃ¤hn*  Ich finde die neueren Canyon raw Rahmen ehrlich gesagt eh schon "zu perfekt", gefallen mir eigentlich nicht mehr so gut wie mein alter. Nur dass die Beschichtung jetzt keinen GrÃ¼nschimmer mehr hat, finde ich besser. Die paar Kratzer sind unnÃ¶tig und sollten nicht sein, in so FÃ¤llen wÃ¼rde ich ein kleines kostenloses Gimmik in der 20â¬-Kategorie raushandeln und gut. Die sind eh winzig und fallen bald nicht mehr auf, hast du ja aber auch selbst geschrieben.
Die DÃ¤mpferpumpe gehÃ¶rt gar nicht zum Lieferumfang deines Bikes...! Wie dia-mandt schon geschrieben hat, wÃ¤re es ja auch kompletter Schwachsinn, da an dem Rad kein Teil verbaut ist, wo du es brauchen kÃ¶nntest - ok doch, zum Ablassen des Ã¼berflÃ¼ssigen Drucks aus den Reifen  (Sorry, nach dem 3,5bar Kommentar musste das sein). Auf der ersten Auflistung nach der Online-Bestellung stand die Pumpe bei mir auch noch drauf, auf der richtigen AuftragsbestÃ¤tigung dann nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine kriege, find ichs witzig, wenn nicht isses mir egal, ich hab eine gute inkl. Reset Airport und brauche keine neue. Falls ich eine kriege und du wieder keine, schenk ich dir meine!  Den "Canyon Torque Wrench" werde ich allerdings bei der Abholung dort lassen, dieses labberige Ding will ich nicht noch ein zweites Mal unnÃ¼tz zuhause rumliegen haben  Die sollten anbieten, dass man drei von den Teilen gegen einen richtigen Drehmo eintauschen kann. 
Nur um das hier nicht zu einseitig werden zu lassen: wenn das Laufrad wirklich schief war, ist es natÃ¼rlich richtig, das zu reklamieren. WÃ¤re kein Wunder, wenn sowas bei der "QualitÃ¤tskontrolle" bei Canyon durchrutscht. Dann hÃ¤tte ich aber nur das eine Laufrad zurÃ¼ck geschickt und mir fÃ¼r die Ãbergangszeit ein anderes organisiert, um fahren zu kÃ¶nnen. Aber mal ne generelle Sache: an JEDEM Laufrad (Felgenbrems-VorderrÃ¤der und Singlespeed-HinterrÃ¤der ausgenommen) stehen die Speichen auf der einen Seite steiler als auf der anderen...!  WÃ¤re dem nicht so, wÃ¤re entweder kein Platz fÃ¼r die Bremsscheibenaufnahme oder den Kassetten-Freilauf - oder die LaufrÃ¤der wÃ¼rden massiv schief durch Rahmen bzw. Gabel laufen. 

Will unterm Strich heiÃen: Wenn man nicht genau weiÃ, wie der Soll-Zustand ist, sollte man beim Meckern Ã¼ber den Ist-Zustand vorsichtig sein...! Ich deinem Fall sehe ich das ZurÃ¼ckschicken als vÃ¶llig unnÃ¶tig an und kann es nicht mal ansatzweise nachvollziehen. 




othu schrieb:


> Das sind alles Dinge, die man mit etwas Stahlwolle und einer AlupolierbÃ¼rste  in 5Minuten ausgebessert hat


Nein. Canyon "raw" Rahmen sind nicht nackt, die sind beschichtet, da hÃ¤ttest du mit der Stahlwolle ein *echtes* optisches Chaos angerichtet  




othu schrieb:


> [Laufrad und] *Delle* auf dem letzten Bild sind natÃ¼rlich was anderes.


Diese "Delle" ist serienmÃ¤Ãig, die gehÃ¶rt zu der Ausbuchtung fÃ¼r den Umwerfer, siehe z. B. auf dem Bild vom Frameset, da ist die auch da.




MissVessi schrieb:


> Heut abend hole ich mein neues Radl ab!!!  Huuuuuuh, wie krieg ich die letzten Stunden denn jetzt rum????


Musst du arbeiten? Falls nicht: schau Bikevideos!  Dann bist du heute Abend so heiÃ auf das Rad, dass du schreiend ins Canyon Home rein rennst 
An die Koblenzer Kollegen: kÃ¶nnte bitte jemand ein Video machen?


----------



## othu (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> S
> Nein. Canyon "raw" Rahmen sind nicht nackt, die sind beschichtet, da hättest du mit der Stahlwolle ein *echtes* optisches Chaos angerichtet




Oha, wusste ich nicht. Ist da Klarlack drauf oder wie?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ ComebackKid82: mal gahz ehrlich... entweder bist du ein furchtbarer Pedant oder du hast in deinem Leben vorher noch nie einen RAW Rahmen gesehen oder du hast einfach Langeweile. Diese von dir markierten flächigen Unregelmäßigkeiten sind normal, sowas hat fast JEDER Rahmen - nur sieht man es eben wegen Lack/Pulver/Elox nicht. Die Fläche an der Druckstrebe (? - erstes Foto) ist vom Nacharbeiten, so Stellen hat mein 2009er raw Rahmen unzählige - und ich bin froh darum! Sowas lässt den Rahmen erst interessant aussehen. Wäre er markellos, sähe es aus wie seidenmatt-grauer Lack *gähn*  Ich finde die neueren Canyon raw Rahmen ehrlich gesagt eh schon "zu perfekt", gefallen mir eigentlich nicht mehr so gut wie mein alter. Nur dass die Beschichtung jetzt keinen Grünschimmer mehr hat, finde ich besser. Die paar Kratzer sind unnötig und sollten nicht sein, in so Fällen würde ich ein kleines kostenloses Gimmik in der 20-Kategorie raushandeln und gut. Die sind eh winzig und fallen bald nicht mehr auf, hast du ja aber auch selbst geschrieben.



Also ich kann Comeback verstehen. Natürlich gehören Kratzer irgendwann zu so einem Rahmen dazu, aber dann doch bitteschön meine Kratzer. Unregelmäßigkeiten aufgrund des Polierens finde ich allerdings auch gut, da sie den Rahmen wirklich individuell machen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Dämpferpumpe gehört gar nicht zum Lieferumfang deines Bikes...! Wie dia-mandt schon geschrieben hat, wäre es ja auch kompletter Schwachsinn, da an dem Rad kein Teil verbaut ist, wo du es brauchen könntest - ok doch, zum Ablassen des überflüssigen Drucks aus den Reifen  (Sorry, nach dem 3,5bar Kommentar musste das sein). Auf der ersten Auflistung nach der Online-Bestellung stand die Pumpe bei mir auch noch drauf, auf der richtigen Auftragsbestätigung dann nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine kriege, find ichs witzig, wenn nicht isses mir egal, ich hab eine gute inkl. Reset Airport und brauche keine neue. Falls ich eine kriege und du wieder keine, schenk ich dir meine!  Den "Canyon Torque Wrench" werde ich allerdings bei der Abholung dort lassen, dieses labberige Ding will ich nicht noch ein zweites Mal unnütz zuhause rumliegen haben  Die sollten anbieten, dass man drei von den Teilen gegen einen richtigen Drehmo eintauschen kann.



Bei meinem Bike war die Dämpferpumpe auch dabei. Na ja, falls ich mir mal irgendetwas in Air zulege kann ich sie vielleicht gebrauchen. Den Vorschlag drei gegen eins finde ich auch gut. Ich nehme dann das Teil von Syntace



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur um das hier nicht zu einseitig werden zu lassen: wenn das Laufrad wirklich schief war, ist es natürlich richtig, das zu reklamieren. Wäre kein Wunder, wenn sowas bei der "Qualitätskontrolle" bei Canyon durchrutscht. Dann hätte ich aber nur das eine Laufrad zurück geschickt und mir für die Übergangszeit ein anderes organisiert, um fahren zu können. Aber mal ne generelle Sache: an JEDEM Laufrad (Felgenbrems-Vorderräder und Singlespeed-Hinterräder ausgenommen) stehen die Speichen auf der einen Seite steiler als auf der anderen...!  Wäre dem nicht so, wäre entweder kein Platz für die Bremsscheibenaufnahme oder den Kassetten-Freilauf - oder die Laufräder würden massiv schief durch Rahmen bzw. Gabel laufen.



Bremsscheiben und Freilauf??? Wer braucht den so etwas. Und massiv schief laufende Räder sind doch prima zum fahren im bzw. am Hang



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Will unterm Strich heißen: Wenn man nicht genau weiß, wie der Soll-Zustand ist, sollte man beim Meckern über den Ist-Zustand vorsichtig sein...! Ich deinem Fall sehe ich das Zurückschicken als völlig unnötig an und kann es nicht mal ansatzweise nachvollziehen.



Na ja, ich finde schon, dass da jeder individuell anders gestrickt ist. Wenn jemand meint Kratzer im Rahmen haben zu müssen kann er das ja gerne machen, bei seinem Bike. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein. Canyon "raw" Rahmen sind nicht nackt, die sind beschichtet, da hättest du mit der Stahlwolle ein *echtes* optisches Chaos angerichtet



Wenn's gefällt....




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Diese "Delle" ist serienmäßig, die gehört zu der Ausbuchtung für den Umwerfer, siehe z. B. auf dem Bild vom Frameset, da ist die auch da.



Jepp, die gehört dahin. Der Rahmen ist an der Stelle gepresst, um die Verbindung mit dem Sitzrohr auf einheitliche Breite zu bringen. Wenn ich die Stelle natürlich mit einem 1000 W Halogenstrahler ausleuchte fällt es extrem auf.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Musst du arbeiten? Falls nicht: schau Bikevideos!  Dann bist du heute Abend so heiß auf das Rad, dass du schreiend ins Canyon Home rein rennst
> An die Koblenzer Kollegen: könnte bitte jemand ein Video machen?



Gute Idee


----------



## MissVessi (17. August 2012)

haha ;-)  jungs, so läßt sich die Zeit schon totschlagen 

@Bone-Breaker:  Bike is vorhanden. Der Trend geht doch zum Zeit- (Dritt, ...) Bike, oder? 

@DoubleU:   grad gesehen, nettes Tattoo btw. 
Ne ganze Nacht? So einer biste also   Aber bis dahin is mein Torque ja schon da. 
Meine Abend-/Nachtplanung: TESTFAHRT!!!!   Ich denke, ich fahr heut bis ich von alleine vom Fahrrad kippe 

@Smubob:   jep, etxtra Urlaub genommen, aber um da heut abend schreiend reinzulaufen, brauch ich keine Bike-Vids mehr  
Video wäre lustig, Thema der Dokumentation: Wie die Warterei auf Canyon Bikes das Verhalten "erwachsener" Menschen verändert


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

MissVessi schrieb:


> haha ;-)@Bone-Breaker:  Bike is vorhanden. Der Trend geht doch zum Zeit- (Dritt, ...) Bike, oder?



Meine Bemerkung zielte in Richtung DoubleU. Der hat sein Bike nämlich noch nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass er bei Canyon auf der schwarzen Liste steht


----------



## MissVessi (17. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Meine Bemerkung zielte in Richtung DoubleU. Der hat sein Bike nämlich noch nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass er bei Canyon auf der schwarzen Liste steht



 ahh ok ...  sorry, bin blond


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

MissVessi schrieb:


> ahh ok ...  sorry, bin blond



Das hast Du gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Oha, wusste ich nicht. Ist da Klarlack drauf oder wie?


Irgend so was, ja. Ich vermute Klarpulver, aber eigentlich ist die Schicht sehr dünn und Pulver ist ja meist recht dick. Es ist auch recht haltbar und blättert nicht ab, wenn man mal Kratzer drin hat. Taugt!




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also ich kann Comeback verstehen. Natürlich gehören Kratzer irgendwann zu so einem Rahmen dazu, aber dann doch bitteschön meine Kratzer.
> [...]
> ich finde schon, dass da jeder individuell anders gestrickt ist. Wenn jemand meint Kratzer im Rahmen haben zu müssen kann er das ja gerne machen, bei seinem Bike.


Klar kann das jeder sehen wie er will, genau genommen ist es ja auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man ein beschädigtes Bike bekommt. Aber gerade an einem Raw-Rahmen hätte es mich nicht so sehr gejuckt, dass ich deswegen das ganze Rad zurück geschickt hätte. Dann lieber in geldwerten Vorteil umwandeln (vielleicht sogar eher in der 50-Kategorie, als in der 20er), deshalb hole ich mein Rad persönlich ab. BTW: die ersten eigenen Kratzer tun dann auch nicht so weh  Bei einem lackierten oder anodisieren Rahmen hätte ich das auch enger gesehen, da fällt sowas extrem auf.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bike war die Dämpferpumpe auch dabei. Na ja, falls ich mir mal irgendetwas in Air zulege kann ich sie vielleicht gebrauchen. Den Vorschlag drei gegen eins finde ich auch gut. Ich nehme dann das Teil von Syntace


Kann man bei der i950 die Ausfedergescheindigkeit nicht auch mit Luftdruck einstellen...? 
Genau DEN Drehmo hätte ich als Alternative zum vorhandenen, der nur bis 5Nm runter geht und dafür eigentlich schon zu lang ist, auch gerne.  Ist übrigens nicht von Syntace, sondern von irgendeiner anderen Firma, die die für viele andere labelt, so z. B. auch für Würth.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> massiv schief laufende Räder sind doch prima zum fahren im bzw. am Hang


Ääääääähhhh......







 




MissVessi schrieb:


> Meine Abend-/Nachtplanung: TESTFAHRT!!!!   Ich denke, ich fahr heut bis ich von alleine vom Fahrrad kippe


Nimm GPS mit!  Oder wenigstens ein Zelt und was zu essen... 




MissVessi schrieb:


> @Smubob:   jep, etxtra Urlaub genommen, aber um da heut abend schreiend reinzulaufen, brauch ich keine Bike-Vids mehr
> Video wäre lustig, Thema der Dokumentation: Wie die Warterei auf Canyon Bikes das Verhalten "erwachsener" Menschen verändert


Wenn die Doku auf RTL läuft, wird zuerst das Canyon Home in der Totale gezeigt und danach eine Sequenz von der Mediamarkt-Eröffnung in Polen


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann man bei der i950 die Ausfedergescheindigkeit nicht auch mit Luftdruck einstellen...?



Gute Frage! Damit habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Allerdings  ist das mit Bastelei verbunden, denn man muss zuerst mal den Sattel  abmontieren, damit man den Remotezug aushängen kann, um die Stütze aus  dem Rohr zu bekommen.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau DEN Drehmo hätte ich als Alternative zum vorhandenen, der nur bis 5Nm runter geht und dafür eigentlich schon zu lang ist, auch gerne.  Ist übrigens nicht von Syntace, sondern von irgendeiner anderen Firma, die die für viele andere labelt, so z. B. auch für Würth.



Ist sogar eine deutsche Firma, die den herstellt. Ich bin da neulich mal drüber gestolpert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Gute Frage! Damit habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Allerdings  ist das mit Bastelei verbunden, denn man muss zuerst mal den Sattel  abmontieren, damit man den Remotezug aushängen kann, um die Stütze aus  dem Rohr zu bekommen.


Ich meinte ja auch nur wg. der eventuellen Berechtigung für die Dämpferpumpe... 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ist sogar eine deutsche Firma, die den herstellt. Ich bin da neulich mal drüber gestolpert.


Deutsche Wertarbeit!  Passt eigentlich gar nicht zu Syntace


----------



## Alpha86 (17. August 2012)

ja mein bike ist da keine kratzer alles sau geil......


----------



## Tier (17. August 2012)

Am 10.8. bestellt, heut' bei der freundlichen Postfiliale abgeholt:

_*7er Strive*_

Keine ärgerlichen Mängel. 
Nur die Remote der Reverb blockierte den Shifter. Runterschalten unmöglich. 
Hätte man bei Canyon eigentlich im Rahmen der Endkontrolle merken müssen.
Aber solangs nur das ist... 

Probefahrt war schonmal ganz gut. Zweifel das mir der Rahmen zu groß sein könnte wurden auch ausgeräumt. 

Morgen nochmal in Ruhe los (nicht erst abends nach'm grillen) und dann nochmal hier und dort feintunen. 











Damit verabschiede ich mich erstmal aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsch euch möglichst kurze Warterei! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MeMa (17. August 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Damit verabschiede ich mich erstmal aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsch euch möglichst kurze Warterei!



15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std.   wuaaaaaah, morgen hab ich's endlich.


----------



## cane (17. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std., 15 Std.   wuaaaaaah, morgen hab ich's endlich.



Glückwunsch!

Wie Du bereits vermutest hattest steht mein Canyon noch immer bei DHL in Neuwied, scheint das langsamste DHL Zentrum in Deutschland zu sein.

Andererseits, ist ein großes Paket und es ist Urlaubszeit. Da sollen auch die DHL Leute die Sonne genießen


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

Klink mich aus - es steht bei mir im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Schibbie (18. August 2012)

tu dir nen gefallen und mach übers oberrohr ne durchsichtige klebefolie... ein bike kann zwar kratzer abkriegen, aber das was bei mir durch hose/beinprotektoren an kratzern am oberrohr entstehen ist nicht mehr feierlich :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> tu dir nen gefallen und mach übers oberrohr ne durchsichtige klebefolie... ein bike kann zwar kratzer abkriegen, aber das was bei mir durch hose/beinprotektoren an kratzern am oberrohr entstehen ist nicht mehr feierlich :-(



schon erledigt 

oberrohr oben, kettenstrebe links und noch zwei drei andere stellen wo gern kratzer hinkommen.


----------



## potzblitzer (18. August 2012)

also mein glacier bleibt folienfrei, die mich eh nur nerven würden. sch... auf kratzer, das is n bike und damit heftiger gebrauchsgegenstand. einziges argument ist evtl höherer wiederverkaufswert, ist mir aber relativ egal. ich hab ne zuneigung zu meinen bikes und verkauf sie nicht gleich wieder


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

zuneigung zu meinen bikes hab ich auch.
kannst ja mal rumfragen was ich gelitten hab als ich mein cube verkauft hab 

aber ich fänd es halt schade wenn es direkt so verkratzt das es nicht mehr gut aussieht. gibt halt stellen die sind echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Alpha86 (18. August 2012)

da isser


----------



## cane (18. August 2012)

Mir hat leider heute DHL einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Lag seit 07:00 in Vorfreude auf der Lauer, dann fuhr die Postbotin vorbei und auf dem iPhoen änderte sich der Paketstatus in:

Zustellung nicht möglich, Empfänger benachrichtigt. Mein Blutdruck erhöhte sich schlagartig, bisher bin ich 100 % zufrieden mit DHL.

Also flugs die Schlappen angezogen und die Postbotin abgefangen als Sie beim Nachbarn aus der Einfahrt kam.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:
Ihr Vorgesetzter hat ihr gemäß eigener Aussage verboten Nachnahmen > 1700  auszuliefern, wegen dem Überfall Risiko angeblich.

Statt dem Bike (das hinten im Wagen stand, ich konnte es sehen ) bekam ich eine Abholquittung und kann es mir Montag in der nächsten Filiale abholen.

Da die Dame einen vernünftigen Eindruck machte (warum sollte sie lügen) habe ich DHL per Email um Stellungnahme gebeten udn werde Montag in der Filiale mal "genauer nachfragen".

Anstatt mich aufzuregen hab ich mit dem Hardtail eine schöne Tour um die Bigge gemacht, trotz Hitze.

Wünsche allen eine kurze Wartezeit und mehr Glück bei DHL 

mfg
cane


----------



## Schibbie (18. August 2012)

@ alpha: das is aber kein canyon 

ja hey... kratzer die durchs fahren/stürze oder sonstwas ran kommen sind ja okay... aber nicht solche kratzer, die ich aufm oberrohr hab nur weil der kunststoff vom protektor drüberrutscht. das sieht mittlerweile so runtergeratzt aus... vllt wirds ja in nem jahr iweder gut aussehen, wenn alle kratzer in eine richtung weisen  stichwort gebürstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (18. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> aber ich fänd es halt schade wenn es direkt so verkratzt das es nicht mehr gut aussieht. gibt halt stellen die sind echt ärgerlich.



ich weiß was du meinst, das ist auch normal dieses gefühl, wenn man grad n haufen kohle für ein bike ausgegeben hat  aber ich hab mit der zeit für mich entdeckt, dass ein gebrauchsgegenstand im "gebrauchten" zustand auch sehr viel attraktivität entwickelt in der optik, weshalb ich nicht mehr versuche den gegenstand um den preis optischer veränderung neuwertig zu halten. ich sage gegenstand, weil ich das nicht nur bei bikes so handhabe, sondern auch bei handys, pcs, autos etc..was jetzt nicht heißt, dass ich sie verlottern lasse, keine sorge, ich hab schon ein auge drauf


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

Cane das ist ärgerlich 
Unverständlich sowas - rennt doch keiner hinter dem Wagen her um zu gucken ob was teures gegen Nachnahme ausgeliefert wird.

Aber dann freu dich auf Montag und berichte


----------



## potzblitzer (18. August 2012)

cane schrieb:


> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:
> Ihr Vorgesetzter hat ihr gemäß eigener Aussage verboten Nachnahmen > 1700  auszuliefern, wegen dem Überfall Risiko angeblich.



diese aussage ist totaler blödsinn. bis 3500,- ist nachnahme GARANTIERT. meine vermutung: die dame hatte einfach kein bock das ding zu hucken und wollte die kohle nicht mit sich rumschleppen..ich würde mal den vorgesetzten ranziehen, ob er ihr das wirklich angeordnet hat. wenn ja, dann hast du nen triftigen grund dich zu beschweren.


----------



## Schibbie (18. August 2012)

finds auch bisschen krass... also ich hab mein strive 9.0 auch per nachnahme bestellt... hab sogar noch mim postboten gescherzt zwecks überfall etc.


----------



## Nduro (18. August 2012)

Ich nehme mal Platz und ziehe mir ne Nummer.
Heute morgen in Koblenz das Torque FRX geordert. Mal gespannt wie lange es dauern wird.
Die Beratung bei Canyon war jedenfalls klasse.


----------



## cane (18. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Aber dann freu dich auf Montag und berichte



Exakt mein Plan, nicht aufregen sondern das beste draus machen 



			
				potzblitzer schrieb:
			
		

> meine vermutung: die dame hatte einfach kein bock das ding zu hucken  und wollte die kohle nicht mit sich rumschleppen..ich würde mal den  vorgesetzten ranziehen, ob er ihr das wirklich angeordnet hat. wenn ja,  dann hast du nen triftigen grund dich zu beschweren.



Je nach Laune werd ich das Montag mehr oder weniger detailliert untersuchen. Alles von "Bike einpacken und A**** lecken" bis hin zu "Eruieren des korrekten Weges um Schadensersatzansprüche geltend zu machen" ist möglich 

Mir ists im Endeffekt jetzt egal, aber wenn ein wenig konsequente Diskussion dazu führt das der Schuldige sein Handeln ändert freut sich vielleicht der nächste im Wartezimmer Topic 

mfg
cane


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> also mein glacier bleibt folienfrei, die mich eh nur nerven würden. sch... auf kratzer, *das is n bike und damit heftiger gebrauchsgegenstand*.


Warum hast du dann eins gekauft, das erstens nasslackiert ist, was bekanntermaßen die schlechteste Art ist, mit der man ein Fahrrad oberflächenbeschichten kann, und zweitens wieso weiß, was bekanntermaßen die empfindlichste Farbe überhaupt ist?




Alpha86 schrieb:


> da isser


Wayne?




Schibbie schrieb:


> ja hey... kratzer die durchs fahren/stürze oder sonstwas ran kommen sind ja okay... aber nicht solche kratzer, die ich aufm oberrohr hab nur weil der kunststoff vom protektor drüberrutscht. das sieht mittlerweile so runtergeratzt aus...


Meine Meinung. Deshalb hatte ich meinen weißen Rahmen (sowas blödes würde ich mir nie wieder kaufen) auch abgeklebt. Bei meinem Torque, das mittlerweile 3 Jahre Schützer-gegen-Oberrohr-Geschrabbel hinter sich hat, sind die Spuren sehr human. Erstens weil es "raw" ist und man die Kratzer da kaum sieht, zweitens ist die Beschichtung auf den raw Rahmen extrem haltbar - beste Rahmenbeschichtung, die ich bisher besessen habe 












potzblitzer schrieb:


> ich würde mal den vorgesetzten ranziehen, ob er ihr das wirklich angeordnet hat. wenn ja, dann hast du nen triftigen grund dich zu beschweren.


Kriegt er dadurch sein Rad früher...?  Im Nachhinein Wellen machen ist völlig für den Hintern. Ich hätte ihr einfach die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt und gesagt, sie soll gefälligst das Rad rausgeben und dass ich auf irgendwelches Gefasel vonwegen Überfallrisiko schei$$e. Das ist verdammt nochmal ihr Job und wenn sie oder ihr Boss das anders sieht ist das nicht das Pech von cane...! Das ist die Verweigerung einer Leistung für die bezahlt wurde und das auch noch mit voller Absicht und aus unlauteren Gründen. Wo kämen wir den bitte hin, wenn jeder (Depp) immer nur das macht, was er für richtig hält...? 




Nduro schrieb:


> Die Beratung bei Canyon war jedenfalls klasse.


 der war gut. Wobei, vielleicht hattest du ja wirklich Glück und bist an einen fähigen geraten.  Welches FRX ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Nduro (18. August 2012)

Ich wusste schon recht genau was ich will, der Berater hat sich Zeit genommen und ich konnte alle ausprobieren die in Frage kommen.
Habe ich echt schon schlechtere erlebt.

Hoffe es wird das Torque FRX Rockzone werden. Leider nur noch in weiß verfügbar.


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

Jetzt muss ich aber mal einwerfen:

Ich hatte ne super gute Beratung und nen super guten Service.
Kann mich bis jetzt in keinster Weise über Canyon beschweren.


----------



## Schibbie (18. August 2012)

ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht (damals beim xc), das strive hab ich mir dann allerdings vom forum schmackhaft machen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Ich wusste schon recht genau was ich will, der Berater hat sich Zeit genommen und ich konnte alle ausprobieren die in Frage kommen.
> Habe ich echt schon schlechtere erlebt.
> 
> Hoffe es wird das Torque FRX Rockzone werden. Leider nur noch in weiß verfügbar.



Also bist du nicht wirklich beraten worden? Ein Rad für eine Probefahrt auszuhändigen kann ich jedenfalls nicht als Beratung einordnen.
An dieser Stelle muß ich Smubob Recht geben, der war gut 
Die Beratung bei Canyon, auf dem Festival in Willingen, bestand in meinem Fall immer in einem Satz: "Du brauchst Größe M". Konsequenterweise habe ich mir mein Rockzone in L gekauft.

Fazit:
Bevor ich schlecht beraten werde, werde ich lieber gar nicht beraten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> ... der Berater hat sich Zeit genommen und ich konnte alle ausprobieren die in Frage kommen. ...


Das war bei mir auch der Fall - allerdings gings bei mir nur um ne Probefahrt wg. der Rahmengröße. Wenn man dabei in den Gesprächen (eher Smalltalk) feststellt, dass derjenige außer dem, was auf dem Zettel steht, der am Rad hängt, quasi nichts über das Rad weiß, finde ich das traurig. Immerhin verkauft er die Teile ja...! Ist vielleicht auch einfach blauäugig, zu erwarten, dass der Verkäufer so viel weiß wie ein sehr abmitionierter und gut informierter Kunde. 

Ohne etwas gegen euch sagen zu wollen: wenn man sich technisch nicht allzu gut auskennt, wird man nicht so leicht enttäuscht, weil einem z. B. kleine Unzulänglichkeiten gar nicht auffallen  Mir graut es ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon vorm Abholtermin... ich hoffe, ich kann demjenigen schnell klar machen, dass ich einfach nur das Rad HABEN will und er mir bitte nix drüber erzählen soll 

Das Rockzone ist sicher ne gute Entscheidung, nur hätte ich, wenn nur noch weiß lieferbar ist, eher das Speedzone gekauft und auf "Rockzone" umgebaut...


EDIT:


Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Bevor ich schlecht beraten werde, werde ich lieber gar nicht beraten.


Genau das meinte ich


----------



## Nduro (19. August 2012)

@Smubob
"Das Rockzone ist sicher ne gute Entscheidung, nur hätte ich, wenn nur noch weiß lieferbar ist, eher das Speedzone gekauft und auf "Rockzone" umgebaut..."

Ich fahre seit Jahren ein goldenes Rad da ist weiß schon ne Steigerung finde ich. Mit der Lackqualität muss ich mal abwarten. 

Warum holst du dein Rad ab, war ich zuerst auch an überlegen und habe es mir dann doch  anders überlegt.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (19. August 2012)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> So, endlich den Thread gefunden, hatte ihn die Tage Ã¼bersehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etwas verspÃ¤tete Antwort . . . war aufm Spack-Festival.

@smubob:

 Ich wollte das Rad nicht komplett zurÃ¼ckschicken, sondern nur das  Laufrad. Aber Canyon wollte das komplette Rad zurÃ¼ck und nichts in  Sachen Geld oder Gimmicks machen.

 Zu dem Laufrad . . . ich hab vorher schon mal ein Rad besessen und weiÃ  auch wie ein Laufrad aussieht und wie es eingepeicht sein sollte. Aber  garantiert nicht so, dass eine Seite komplett gerade ist . Man kann  das leider nicht auf den Bildern sehen, aber es ist wirklich fast gerade  und die eine Seite recht normal...naja, ich warte jetzt auf KW 36 und dann bin ich vermutlich glÃ¼cklich.

Vllt. bin ich auch etwas zu genau was die Kratzergeschichte angeht, beim nÃ¤chsten Kauf werde ich das vermeiden in dem ich es auch persÃ¶nlich in Koblenz abhole.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Jahren ein goldenes Rad da ist weiß schon ne Steigerung finde ich. Mit der Lackqualität muss ich mal abwarten.


Ok, da gebe ich dir recht 
Ich würde bei weißem Nasslack definitiv die bekannten, gefährdeten Stellen abkleben.




Nduro schrieb:


> Warum holst du dein Rad ab, war ich zuerst auch an überlegen und habe es mir dann doch  anders überlegt.


Erstens habe ich nur ~150km bis Koblenz und zweitens will ich nicht so einen Ärger mit hin und her schicken haben wie ComebackKid82 - siehe letzter Satz seines Postings...! 




ComebackKid82 schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Rad nicht komplett zurückschicken, sondern nur das  Laufrad. Aber Canyon wollte das komplette Rad zurück und nichts in  Sachen Geld oder Gimmicks machen.


Ui, das finde ich ehrlich gesagt aber recht heftig. Genau genommen hättest du, mal angenommen du hättest nur das Laufrad reklamiert, sogar das gesetzliche Recht, die Art und Weise der nacherfüllung zu bestimmen...! Du musst Canyon lediglich das zweimalige Recht der Nacherfüllung gewähren, deren Art kannst allerdings du bestimmen, so lange die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt ist - und das wäre ja wohl absolut der Fall gewesen. Eher im Gegenteil, bei einem Fehler am Laufrad das ganze Rad einschicken ist nicht verhältnismäßig - immer noch davon ausgegangen, du hättest die Kratzer hingenommen.

Alleine schon so etwas zu umgehen sind mir die 30 Spritkosten locker wert  Zumal ich dann unterwegs noch etwas anderes erledigen kann.




ComebackKid82 schrieb:


> Zu dem Laufrad . . . ich hab vorher schon mal ein Rad besessen und weiß  auch wie ein Laufrad aussieht und wie es eingepeicht sein sollte. Aber  garantiert nicht so, dass eine Seite komplett gerade ist


Deshalb waren ja auch die Smilies hinter dem Kommentar:   Man kann auf dem Bild ja auch klar erkennen, dass da was nicht passt.


----------



## Nduro (19. August 2012)

Wann habt ihr denn eine bestättigung per Mail erhalten?

 Habs am Samstag in Koblenz bestellt und bin davon ausgegangen das ich gleich eine Bestättigung per Mail erhalte.


----------



## cane (19. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr denn eine bestättigung per Mail erhalten?
> 
> Habs am Samstag in Koblenz bestellt und bin davon ausgegangen das ich gleich eine Bestättigung per Mail erhalte.



Die Bestellbestätigungsemail kam bei mir 2 Tage nach Bestellung, ich habe per Web bestellt.

mfg
cane


----------



## Nduro (19. August 2012)

@cane 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## othu (21. August 2012)

Ich muss zugeben, ich verstehe langsam echt nicht mehr, wie Canyon so erfolgreich und groß werden konnte...

- 31.07.2012 (kw31) Torque FRX 6.0 Speedzone bestellt, voraussichtliches Lieferdatum kw32
- wurde dann auf kw35 oder 36 verschoben weil ein Teil fehlt
(welches können sie nicht sagen, ohne das Teil liefern auch nicht, sich von sich aus melden, dass das Rad später kommt auch nicht. Um das zu erfahren, musste ich 3 mal anrufen und zwei EMails schreiben)
-Auftrag am 18.08. storniert und ein FRX Framekit bestellt dass sofort lieferbar ist
Bis heute keine Bestellbestätigung oder Vorauszahlungsrechnung bekommen...
(habe heute Morgen mal ohne diese überwiesen in der Hoffnung, dass ich das Rad Anfang der kommenden Woche bekomme)

Was ist das denn bitte für eine Bananenfirma? Die Räder mögen ja noch so toll sein, die Preis auch gut, aber die Abläufe gehen ja mal gar nicht!!!

War auf jeden Fall mein letztes Canyon (sollte es denn noch kommen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich verstehe langsam echt nicht mehr, wie Canyon so erfolgreich und groß werden konnte...
> 
> - 31.07.2012 (kw31) Torque FRX 6.0 Speedzone bestellt, voraussichtliches Lieferdatum kw32
> - wurde dann auf kw35 oder 36 verschoben weil ein Teil fehlt
> ...



Ja, da frisst der Erfolg wohl seine Kinder.

Ich vermute da sind

1.) einige Mitarbeiter schwer überfordert
2.) einige Prozesse schwer verbesserungsdürftig
3.) die kompetenten Mitarbeiter können nicht die überforderten Mitarbeiter und die schlechten Prozesse kompensieren.

Aber ich habe ja auch gut reden, bei mir hat ja alles bestens funktioniert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Ja, als Canyon-Kunde ist Geduld keine Tugend, sondern eine notwendige Grundvoraussetzung 

Vielleicht krieg ich mein Rad jetzt noch bevor du deins kriegst  Ja ne, will ich natürlich nicht hoffen. Zum Glück hab ich Zeit...


----------



## othu (21. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich verstehe langsam echt nicht mehr, wie Canyon so erfolgreich und groß werden konnte...
> 
> - 31.07.2012 (kw31) Torque FRX 6.0 Speedzone bestellt, voraussichtliches Lieferdatum kw32
> - wurde dann auf kw35 oder 36 verschoben weil ein Teil fehlt
> ...




Und weiter geht es im Tal der Tränen, soeben bekomme ich von Canyon innerhalb von 15Sekunden zwei Vorauszahlungsrechnungen.
Auf beiden stimmen die Positionen und die Einzelbeträge, bei der ersten ist die Gesamtsumme 19Euro zu wenig, wer kann da nicht rechnen, der Mitarbeiter oder das System? Egal, schicken wir kommentarlos 15Sekunden später halt eine zweite mit korrekter Summe...


EDIT: inzwischen ist dann noch eine Gutschrift über die erste, falsche Summe eingetrudelt... scheinbar wurschteln gerade zwei verschieden Canyon Mitarbeiter an und in meinem Kundenkonto rum...
Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, müsste man lachen...


----------



## ltdrace (21. August 2012)

Mich wundert nur, warum so viele Mitarbeiter bei Canyon gesucht werden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

ltdrace schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, warum so viele Mitarbeiter bei Canyon gesucht werden.


Wahrscheinlich wissen sie, dass sie viele "Wenigerbegabte" beschäftigen und versuchen, das zu ändern


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wissen sie, dass sie viele "Wenigerbegabte" beschäftigen und versuchen, das zu ändern



Ach, die "Wenigerbegabung" finde ich noch nicht einmal so schlimm, man kann alles lernen, wenn man möchte. Und ich denke daran hapert es. Entweder ist das Arbeitsklima total besch*ssen und/oder die Mitarbeiterentwicklung und -bindung ist mies. Da nützen dir "Hochbegabte" auch nichts mehr, denn die sind ganz schnell wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ach, die "Wenigerbegabung" finde ich noch nicht einmal so schlimm, man kann alles lernen, wenn man möchte.


Ja, da ist was dran. Ich vermute, die Mitarbeiter werden unzureichend geschult (Fehler seitens der Unternehmensführung, nicht der Angestellten).




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Da nützen dir "Hochbegabte" auch nichts mehr, denn die sind ganz schnell wieder weg.


Ach, "Normalbegabte" würde ich den meisten Fällen doch völlig ausreichen


----------



## Nduro (21. August 2012)

Oje hier im Wartezimmer ist ja eine Stimmung. Wenn ich das alles schon vorher gelesen hätte, hätte ich es mir vielleicht doch nochmal überlegt ( ? )

Meine Bestätigung ist jetzt gekommen, als Auslieferungstermin ist die 34 KW angegeben.
Gehe mal davon aus das dies nicht stimmen wird, wir haben ja bereits die 34 KW!!

Wenns nächste Woche wird wäre ich glücklich, noch habe ich Hoffnung das alles glatt geht.

Ließt eigentlich jemand von Canyon hier mit und reagiert ab und zu auf den Ärger der Kunden?

CU


----------



## cane (21. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Und weiter geht es im Tal der Tränen, soeben bekomme ich von Canyon innerhalb von 15Sekunden zwei Vorauszahlungsrechnungen.
> Auf beiden stimmen die Positionen und die Einzelbeträge, bei der ersten ist die Gesamtsumme 19Euro zu wenig, wer kann da nicht rechnen, der Mitarbeiter oder das System? Egal, schicken wir kommentarlos 15Sekunden später halt eine zweite mit korrekter Summe...
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch alles korrekt, die fehlerhafte Rechnung wurde gut geschrieben und fertig. Macht jedes Unternehmen der Welt jeden Tag so...

Soll sich irgendwer hinsetzen und jedem HansWurst ein persönliches Schreiben schicken wegen einer falschen Rechnung? 

mfg
cane


----------



## cane (21. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Oje hier im Wartezimmer ist ja eine Stimmung. Wenn ich das alles schon vorher gelesen hätte, hätte ich es mir vielleicht doch nochmal überlegt ( ? )
> 
> Meine Bestätigung ist jetzt gekommen, als Auslieferungstermin ist die 34 KW angegeben.
> Gehe mal davon aus das dies nicht stimmen wird, wir haben ja bereits die 34 KW!!
> ...




Mach dir keine Gedanken, bei der Mehrheit der Kunden läuft alles einwandfrei. Ich hatte mein Rad innerhalb weniger Tage und hätte DHL mitgespielt sogar eine KW zu früh Samstags bekommen.

Top Service bei Canyon, ich bin 100 % zufrieden 

mfg
cane


----------



## Nduro (21. August 2012)

@cane
Mal schön zu hören.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, da ist was dran. Ich vermute, die Mitarbeiter werden unzureichend geschult (Fehler seitens der Unternehmensführung, nicht der Angestellten).



Absolut zutreffend!!!!!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach, "Normalbegabte" würde ich den meisten Fällen doch völlig ausreichen



Stimmt natürlich. Aber ich vermute, dass das genau die sind, die es längere Zeit aushalten und somit alles schultern müssen. Das kann natürlich auch nicht lange gut gehen 



cane schrieb:


> Ist doch alles korrekt, die fehlerhafte Rechnung wurde gut geschrieben und fertig. Macht jedes Unternehmen der Welt jeden Tag so...
> 
> Soll sich irgendwer hinsetzen und jedem HansWurst ein persönliches Schreiben schicken wegen einer falschen Rechnung?
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch so sehen. Beide Rechnungen sind im System und können nur über eine entsprechende Gutschrift wieder entfernt werden. Das ist übrigens nicht spezifisch für Canyon, sondern das entspricht den Grundsätzen ordnungsgemäßer Buchführung und muss von jedem buchführungspflichtigen Unternehmen so gehandhabt werden.



cane schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Gedanken, bei der Mehrheit der Kunden läuft alles einwandfrei. Ich hatte mein Rad innerhalb weniger Tage und hätte DHL mitgespielt sogar eine KW zu früh Samstags bekommen.
> 
> Top Service bei Canyon, ich bin 100 % zufrieden
> 
> ...



Ich bin mit dem Service auch zufrieden. Das Rad wurde pünktlich geliefert, alle Anfragen wurden innerhalb kürzester Zeit kompetent beantwortet. Um so trauriger ist es, dass es anscheinend kaum Leute gibt, die auch die positiven Erfahrungen mal kundtun.


----------



## Tier (21. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Meine Bestätigung ist jetzt gekommen, als Auslieferungstermin ist die 34 KW angegeben.
> Gehe mal davon aus das dies nicht stimmen wird, wir haben ja bereits die 34 KW!!



Könnte klappen. 
DHL brauchte bei mir einen Tag (wobei ich zum Lieferzeitpunkt arbeiten war und am nächsten Tag in die Filiale musste)


----------



## othu (22. August 2012)

cane schrieb:


> Ist doch alles korrekt, die fehlerhafte Rechnung wurde gut geschrieben und fertig. Macht jedes Unternehmen der Welt jeden Tag so...
> 
> Soll sich irgendwer hinsetzen und jedem HansWurst ein persönliches Schreiben schicken wegen einer falschen Rechnung?
> 
> ...




Darum geht es nicht. Natürlich ist der Vorgang für sich betrachtet korrekt.
(Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir nicht recht erklären kann, wie man Navision dazu bringt, die Einzelpositionen einer Rechnung nicht korrekt zu summieren...) Es geht um die Kette von "Missgeschicken" die Canyon sich leistet: Eine Lieferung verzögert sich? Könnte man ja mal auf die Idee kommen den Kunden zu informieren... ne, warten wir lieber bis der sich meldet und fragt, warum seine Ware noch nicht da ist.
Teilversand wenn nur eine Kleinigkeit fehlt? Ne, das geht leider nicht, müssen sie halt 3 Wochen auf ihr Rad warten weil Canyon den Einkauf von Sattelklemmen (<-geraten, welches Teil fehlt lies sich auch durch div. Anrufe nicht klären) verpatzt hat.
3 Tage warten damit der Onlinehändler einem seine Bankverbindung schickt und man überweisen kann... auch scheinbar normal.
Ein "ab Lager verfügbarer" Artikel den ich am Samstag 18.08. bestellt habe, ist bis heute nicht verschickt. Wird aller Voraussicht auch die nächsten Tage nicht verschickt. Wenn Onlinehandel immer so laufen würde, bräuchte der lokale Einzelhandel sich wirklich keine Sorgen machen.


Kann ja sein, dass das andere Kunden nicht stört, ich finde das gibt ein ziemlich zerrüttetes Bild dieser Firma.



//EDIT: ein Lichtblick am Horizont: gerade die Mail bekommen das meine Überweisung angekommen und verbucht ist, somit hat meine eigenmächtige
Überweisung zumindest das Ziel erreicht, den Vorgang zu beschleunigen. Nun warte ich mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert den "ab Lager verfügbaren"
Artikel zu versenden...


----------



## cane (22. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Natürlich ist der Vorgang für sich betrachtet korrekt.
> (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir nicht recht erklären kann, wie man Navision dazu bringt, die Einzelpositionen einer Rechnung nicht korrekt zu summieren...) Es geht um die Kette von "Missgeschicken" die Canyon sich leistet: Eine Lieferung verzögert sich? Könnte man ja mal auf die Idee kommen den Kunden zu informieren... ne, warten wir lieber bis der sich meldet und fragt, warum seine Ware noch nicht da ist.
> Teilversand wenn nur eine Kleinigkeit fehlt? Ne, das geht leider nicht, müssen sie halt 3 Wochen auf ihr Rad warten weil Canyon den Einkauf von Sattelklemmen (<-geraten, welches Teil fehlt lies sich auch durch div. Anrufe nicht klären) verpatzt hat.
> 3 Tage warten damit der Onlinehändler einem seine Bankverbindung schickt und man überweisen kann... auch scheinbar normal.
> ...



Okay, das ist natürlich wirklich zuviel des Guten und ich kann deinen berechtigten Ärger absolut nachvollziehen.

Wünsche dir das dein Bike schnekll ankommt! Denk aber dran das aus dem Wald das herausschallt was man reinruft ;-)

mfg
cane


----------



## stanleydobson (22. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ein "ab Lager verfügbarer" Artikel den ich am Samstag 18.08. bestellt habe, ist bis heute nicht verschickt.
> 
> 
> 
> //EDIT: ein Lichtblick am Horizont: gerade die Mail bekommen das meine Überweisung angekommen und verbucht ist



Öhm samstag bestellt, IMO ist da samstags keiner für textbearbeitungen !?
Dann setzt sich jemand montags hin und schickt irgendwann die rechnung

Du überweist das geld und das brauch auch 1-2 tage
Ist doch klar dass die das bike erst anfordern und verschicken wenn die dein geld haben 

Aber ich gebe dir recht dass da teilweise komische leute am email empfang befinden...bei mir hats ja schon 3 tage dauermails und anrufe gebraucht bis die mal gerallt haben dass ichs fahrfertig abholen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (22. August 2012)

Normalerweise sollte/könnte das so laufen, klappt bei jedem popeligen Webshop doch auch:

Ich bestelle Samstag und bekomme AUTOMATISCH eine Mail des Onlineshopsystems mit einer Bestellbestätigung und einer Zahlungsaufforderung. Da braucht dann auch keiner sitzen und Textbearbeitung machen (wofür eigentlich Textbearbeitung?)
Nicht erst Dienstag spät nachmittag...
Das das durch die Überweisung nochmal verzögert ist mir klar, aber nach dem ich von dem Chaos was Canyon bei Paypalzahlungen mitunter verursacht gelesen hatte, hab ich darauf keine Lust mehr gehabt.
Einen Rahmen als to-go mitzunehmen, bzw. in Koblenz abzuholen wäre auch nicht möglich gewesen, also blieb als schnellst Möglichkeit Überweisung. Die wurde aber durch Canyon um 2 volle Tage verzögert weil sich eben keiner Montag hingesetzt hat und den Auftrag bearbeitet hat... sondern erst Dienstag nachmittag.

Im Übrigen ist mein Geld seit heute morgen ja verbucht, bisher ist, wunder, wunder, kein Versand erfolgt. Schaun wir mal wie lange das dauert...

Im Übrigen gab es ja auch noch eine unrühmliche Vorgeschichte mit meiner ersten Bestellung deren Lieferung Canyon von kw32 auf kw36 verschoben hat ohne
es für nötig zu befinden mich zu informieren. Die habe ich dann gecancelt und nur den sofort lieferbaren Rahmen bestellt... bekommen sie aber auch nicht hin
den zügig auszuliefern.


Ich habe z.b. vor 4 Monaten eine Rock Shox Lyrik in Kanada bestellt, die war in weniger als 48 Stunden bei mir zu Hause! Aus Kanada!
Koblenz ist 200km weg und braucht...


----------



## stanleydobson (22. August 2012)

Hmm najaaaa, also ich denke nach koblenz zur abholung kann man sich alles bestellen !?


----------



## MeMa (22. August 2012)

@ Othu

soweit ich weiß geht's um ein Komplettrad?
Sei froh das du nicht bei H&S Bikediscount bestellt hast.
Da sollte ich 10 Wochen auf mein Cube warten welches "IM LAGER" war.
Ich hab da so viel Stress gemacht das ich es nach 3 Wochen bekam. Aber die waren defitiniv nicht besser! Im übrigen hab ich bei denen 2 Wochen auf die Rechnung gewartet....


----------



## othu (22. August 2012)

@stanleydobson:
Sind nicht als "to-go Bike" verfügbar und wäre nach Aussage Hotline auch nicht schneller gegangen als Versand.

@MeMa: 
jaja, die Radbranche ist schon merkwürdig...

Ich hatte erst ein Komplettrad bestellt (war aber nur an dem Rahmen interessiert, den gesamten Rest hätte ich direkt unbenutzt verkauft),
nachdem dies nicht lieferbar ist einen Rahmen.
Ich hatte mich halt auf die Bestellbestätigung von Canyon verlassen und in der kw32 meinen bisherigen Rahmen verkauft,
mit ein paar Tagen ohne Rad kann ich leben, mit ein paar Wochen nicht.


----------



## cane (22. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe dir recht dass da teilweise komische leute am email empfang befinden...bei mir hats ja schon 3 tage dauermails und anrufe gebraucht bis die mal gerallt haben dass ichs fahrfertig abholen will



3 Tage Dauermails und Anrufe - Kunden die die Welt nicht braucht.

Hab hier auch ab und an Baumschüler die zwei Tage nach einer Email anrufen und fragen warum man die Email noch nicht beantwortet hat. Setzen, sechs


----------



## rossecat (22. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> also blieb als schnellst Möglichkeit Überweisung. Die wurde aber durch Canyon um 2 volle Tage verzögert weil sich eben keiner Montag hingesetzt hat und den Auftrag bearbeitet hat... sondern erst Dienstag nachmittag.



Hallo die Überweisung ist bei Leibe nicht die Schnellste auch nicht die Kreditkarte. Am Einfachsten und Schnellsten ist per Nachname!!!!!!!!!!! 
Die 2 Euro Nachnamegebühr sind bei Preisen von 2000-4000 Euro zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

Meine Online-Überweisung habe ich am 21.08. kurz nach 14Uhr getätigt und von Canyon am 22.08. um 10.59 die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Geld bei denen angekommen und auf meinem Kundenkonto verbucht worden ist.
Es liegt also sicher nicht an der Zahlungsart.


----------



## DoubleU (23. August 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Hallo die Überweisung ist bei Leibe nicht die Schnellste auch nicht die Kreditkarte. Am Einfachsten und Schnellsten ist per Nachname!!!!!!!!!!!
> Die 2 Euro Nachnamegebühr sind bei Preisen von 2000-4000 Euro zu vernachlässigen.



Nachnahme! Hat nix mit Vor-und Nachnamen zu tun. 

Selbst dabei gibt es ja, wie wir hier gelesen haben, zuweilen Probleme (die aber nichts mit Canyon, sondern mit der Post zu tun haben).
Theoretisch ist Paypal oder Kreditkarte das Schnellste und Sicherste, aber da verbockt Canyon halt hin-und wieder etwas...wie man's macht macht man's halt falsch, wenn deren Prozesse nicht stimmen.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. August 2012)

cane schrieb:


> 3 Tage Dauermails und Anrufe - Kunden die die Welt nicht braucht.
> 
> Hab hier auch ab und an Baumschüler die zwei Tage nach einer Email anrufen und fragen warum man die Email noch nicht beantwortet hat. Setzen, sechs




Was bist du denn für ein troll, du weist doch gar nicht worum es ging und was das problem war, ich setz mich bestimmt nicht ohne grund mit canyon in kontakt 

Wenn man per mail was abklärt und 3(!!) mal eine falsche auftragsbestätigung bekommt, sollte man sich vielleicht mal bei canyon melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich halt auf die Bestellbestätigung von Canyon verlassen und in der kw32 meinen bisherigen Rahmen verkauft


Dass ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber du musst zugeben,dass das auch ein Bisschen blauäugig war...!


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

Mich auf einen schriftlich bestätigten Liefertermin zu verlassen war blauäugig?
Ah so... naja, dass in der Bikebranche andere Gesetze gelten habe ich schon gelernt, ich dachte aber bei einem so großen Unternehmen wie Canyon würde das besser laufen.

Egal, ich warte jetzt auf den FRX Rahmen, das war mein erstes und letztes Canyon und für 2013 habe ich eh schon wieder zwei heiße Kandidaten im Auge


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Mich auf einen schriftlich bestätigten Liefertermin zu verlassen war blauäugig?


Vorsicht, Fehlinterpretation! Erstens ist das nur ein *voraussichtlicher* Liefertermin und zweitens ist sogar irgendwo auf der Canyon HP oder in den AGB festgehalten, dass dies unverbindliche Angaben, keine Garantien sind. In der Hinsicht ist es blauäugig, ja.




othu schrieb:


> Egal, ich warte jetzt auf den FRX Rahmen, das war mein erstes und letztes Canyon und für 2013 habe ich eh schon wieder zwei heiße Kandidaten im Auge


Lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch, das FRX aufzubauen?  Naja, du schreibst ja selbst "Bike: (zu?) häufig wechselnd ;-)" Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gefällt dir das FRX ja so gut, dass du es behalten willst


----------



## Bone-Breaker (23. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Fehlinterpretation! Erstens ist das nur ein *voraussichtlicher* Liefertermin und zweitens ist sogar irgendwo auf der Canyon HP oder in den AGB festgehalten, dass dies unverbindliche Angaben, keine Garantien sind. In der Hinsicht ist es blauäugig, ja.



Stimmt, das steht so in den AGB's



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch, das FRX aufzubauen?  Naja, du schreibst ja selbst "Bike: (zu?) häufig wechselnd ;-)" Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gefällt dir das FRX ja so gut, dass du es behalten willst



Also ich finde die Räder können nichts für das Chaos der Menschen, und die Räder sind klasse. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob othu auch noch andere Hobbies hat?


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> ob othu auch noch andere Hobbies hat?



ein paar


----------



## ComebackKid82 (24. August 2012)

Zack! Ich bin raus Leute. . . hab mein Bike am Montag abbestellt und mein Geld auch schon wieder. Ich werde nun bis zum Frühjahr eine Bikepause einlegen . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (24. August 2012)

Meine Bestellung wird kommissioniert


----------



## LT.Kali (24. August 2012)

Ich reihe mich auch mal in die Warteliste ein 

Habe Heute mein Canyon AL 6.0 bestellt und bin gespannt wann es eintrifft.

Gruß an alle Canyon Biker/Innen


----------



## elchdeluxe (25. August 2012)

Trage mich dann auch mal ein, habe gestern ein Dropzone bestellt und per KK bezahlt.


----------



## Nduro (25. August 2012)

Oh man 
Bike bestellen ist nichts für mich. Dazu bin ich glaube zu ungeduldig.
Mein Bike wurde gestern an DHL übergeben und ist jetzt schon seit gestern Mittag in Neuwied ........was macht es da so lange ist es da so schön?

Aber quatsch. Bisher bin ich mit meiner Bestellung echt zufrieden.
Samstag letzte Woche Probe gefahren und bestellt in Koblenz.
Dienstag die Rechnung erhalten 
Mittwoch wurde es bezahlt.
Donnerstag Bestätigung der Überweisung erhalten.
Freitag schon bei DHL im schönen Neuwied.

Wetter ist toll..... ich will fahren.

Bis jetzt aber echt zufrieden mit Canyon.


----------



## MeMa (25. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Samstag letzte Woche Probe gefahren und bestellt in Koblenz.



wann warst denn uhrzeitmäßig da? 

achja - die leutz aus neuwied haben es auch schon geschafft nen brief der 4 straßen weiter sollte erst nach berlin zu schicken und 8 tage später zuzustellen. bei denen wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## Nduro (26. August 2012)

@MaMa
Das beruhigt mich ja was du von Neuwied schreibst.........

Ich war am Samstag gegen zehn Uhr da. Da wars möchte nicht so voll schnell ein Ansprechpartner gefunden.


----------



## simdiem (26. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> @*MaMa*



 Den Spitznamen hat sie jetzt erstmal weg


----------



## MeMa (26. August 2012)

ForumsMaMa 

Weia


----------



## bennym (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir das Gran Canyon 9.0 / 8.0 in M bestellen. Alles ausverkauft! Nicht mal ein vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin? Hat jemand eine Idee warum das so ist und ob da noch was kommt? Also wie lange kann das dauern bis vielleicht das 2013er lieferbar ist?

Danke!


----------



## MeMa (26. August 2012)

bennym schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir das Gran Canyon 9.0 / 8.0 in M bestellen. Alles ausverkauft! Nicht mal ein vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin? Hat jemand eine Idee warum das so ist und ob da noch was kommt? Also wie lange kann das dauern bis vielleicht das 2013er lieferbar ist?
> 
> Danke!




Beobachte den Outlet. Vielleicht hast du Glück. Wenn's ausverkauft ist, isses halt nicht mehr da und musst warten bis es vielleicht einer zurück gibt. Die 13-er Modelle gibts ab der Eurobike zu bestellen soweit ich weiß?! Im Shop solls die wohl ab Oktober/November geben. Lieferzeit kann dann aber dauern?! Anrufen und hoffen das du nicht die bekannte Zicke am Telefon hast. Dann kriegst vielleicht ne gute Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plugie (26. August 2012)

-Setzt sich in den Wartesaal und erwartet sein Nerve XC 9.0-


----------



## Schibbie (26. August 2012)

Also online bestellen kannst die ca ab mitte oktober. bei der eurobike werden se vorgestellt


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. August 2012)

Na da hab ich ja GlÃ¼ck, dass ich mit 189cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe und 90cm SchrittlÃ¤nge mir ein schÃ¶nes Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL in GrÃ¶Ãe L bestellen konnte 

(*** Ein Bike mit der Lieferzeitangabe âab Lagerâ wird innerhalb von 2-5  Tagen an unseren Logistikdienstleister Ã¼bergeben. WÃ¤hrend des Transports  kann die Versandzeit Ã¼ber den Trackingservice des Dienstleisters  verfolgt werden.)

Soll heiÃen plus Versandzeit des Logistikdienstleisters (DHL??) ist mein Bike spÃ¤testens in 8 Tagen da?


----------



## d-fens (26. August 2012)

Warte aktuell auf ein Nerve XC 7.0 in L und Ultimate AL 9.0 SL in XL.
Beide Bikes sind sehr schnell rausgegangen. Viel schneller als erwartet.

Mich wundert nur der aktuelle Sendungsstatus.
Das eine Bike ist am Do im Startpaketzentrum in Neuwied eingeliefert worden und seitdem steht dort "Transport zum Zielpaketzentrum".
Der Status wurde am Freitag und Samstag nicht aktualisiert.
Normalerweise sind DHL-Pakete am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag da.


----------



## Schibbie (26. August 2012)

in neuwied dauert es etwas länger, begründung steht hier auch irgendwo drin


----------



## DoubleU (26. August 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> in neuwied dauert es etwas länger, begründung steht hier auch irgendwo drin



Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Ich hatte das leider auch getan, aber bei mir ging das Bike Montag 14.00 Uhr bei Canyon raus und war unerwartet 25 h später vor meiner Haustür in Köln. Es war keine 7 h in Neuwied. Dazu kam, daß zum entscheidenden Zeitpunkt Di morgens die Trackingseite von DHL down oder überlastet war und ich so nicht rechtzeitig davon wusste.
Wg. Umständen die ich jetzt hier nicht näher erläutern will, aber im Endeffekt wohl darauf hinauslaufen, daß ich jemanden bei DHL ermorden werde  habe ich mein Bike aber immer noch nicht...


----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

So, mein Rahmenset ist da...

mit falschen Schaltauge (bei der Bestellung wir automatisch das falsche vorgeschlagen, nämlich Nr20 statt dem richtigen Nr21 dass bei Bestellungen eines Komplettrades vorgeschlagen wird) und nicht wie beschrieben und beworben lackiert, sondern halb Lack, halb Elox.

Definitiv mein erstes und letztes Canyon!


----------



## Hans123 (27. August 2012)

Wegen dem falschen Schaltauge ist der ganze Rahmen mist, oder wie?


----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

Ja!

Oder du liest einfach die ganze Geschichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-fens (27. August 2012)

Mahlzeit

Heut ist immerhin das Nerve XC 7.0 gekommen.
Das freut einen doch schon mal.
Löst mein altes Nerve ab.

Gefällt mir in Forest Green/Weiss und einigen schwarzen Akzenten außerordentlich gut!

Alles schön aufgebaut und eingestellt, anderer Sattel, andere Griffe, andere Reifen und gut is!

Unter meinen "Fotos" sind ein paar Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## Plugie (27. August 2012)

Willst du den Speichenschützer hinterm Zahnkranz dran lassen? MICH würde es da schütteln


----------



## d-fens (27. August 2012)

Stimmt! Man könnte drüber nachdenken dass Teil wegzurupfen!

Nachdem mit dem Nerve aber alles gut ist, kann ich erstmal nur an den Renner denken.
Hoffentlich kommt das Baby morgen!


----------



## Nduro (27. August 2012)

@d-fens 
Hat Bei dir der Statusreport von DHL gestimmt.
Mein Bike steht seit Freitag in Neuwied und nichts tut sich. Laut, telefonischer Info von DHL soll es aber morgen kommen.( ? )


----------



## d-fens (27. August 2012)

Bei mir wars so.
Das Nerve wurde Do Nachmittag in Neuwied eingeliefert, das Ultimate am Freitag.
Bei beiden stand was von "auf dem Weg zum Zielpaketzentrum" oder so.
Am Freitag und Samstag hat sich nichts getan am Status.

Heute morgen als ich aufstand und zur Arbeit wollte, hab ich um 5 Uhr nochmal geguckt.
Das Nerve war um halb Drei in HH angekommen und nun auf dem Weg zur Zustellbasis in Buchholz Nordheide.
Hab mir spontan frei genommen und das gute Stück entgegengenommen.

Genau so werde ich morgen früh verfahren.
Entweder ist es in HH angekommen oder ich geh ackern.


----------



## Nduro (27. August 2012)

Danke für die Info,
Dann habe ich für morgen ja noch Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-fens (28. August 2012)

Der Wahnsinn in Neuwied!
Am Freitag im Startzentrum gescannt und auf dem Weg zum Zielpaketzentrum.
Seit gestern wieder Daten wurden elektronisch vom Absender an DHL übermittelt.
Das ging wohl wieder zurück an Canyon.
Was für ein Saftladen da in Neuwied.


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

d-fens schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn in Neuwied!
> Am Freitag im Startzentrum gescannt und auf dem Weg zum Zielpaketzentrum.
> Seit gestern wieder Daten wurden elektronisch vom Absender an DHL übermittelt.
> Das ging wohl wieder zurück an Canyon.
> Was für ein Saftladen da in Neuwied.



Schon irre, und bei mir ging es innerhalb weniger Stunden über Neuwied nach Köln - so schnell dass es kontraproduktiv war, weil ich damit wg. den Erfahrungen hier nicht rechnen konnte.
Canyon alleine ist schon oft schlimm, aber in Kooperation mit DHL ist der Irrsinn kaum noch zu beschreiben. :-/


----------



## Nduro (28. August 2012)

In Neuwied tut sich nix.
Da steht mein Bike jetzt seit Freitag.........

Falls ihr die Möglichkeit habt in Koblenz abzuholen würde ich euch das empfehlen. Ich wohne eine Stunde entfernt von Koblenz. Das nächste mal würde ich dies so tun.

Die Abwicklung über Canyon war bisher perfekt und zügig aber DHL


----------



## Schibbie (28. August 2012)

@d-fens: das heisst noch lange nicht dass es wieder bei canyon ist. das ist meist n systemfehler, hatte ich schon öfter mal und das zeug kam am selben tag


----------



## Plugie (28. August 2012)

Jupp, auf die Software von DHL/Post darfst dich net verlassen. Da steht manchmal das das Paket zum Zustellzentrum gebracht wird und 3min später klingelts und der Postbote steht vor der Tür. Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## d-fens (28. August 2012)

Bin eh bei der Arbeit. Wenns morgen kommt, ist es auch okay.
Sicherheitshalber hab ich dem DHL Menschen einen Zettel an den Briefkasten geklebt mit der Bitte dass es morgen nochmal zugestellt wird.
Letztendlich muss ich mich morgens auf die Sendungsverfolgung verlasen, wegen der Arbeit.

Immerhin ist das MTB gekommen und damit ist alles gut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2012)

Noch ein Grund, warum ich bei Canyon mein Bike IMMER abholen würde. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich, wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen dort stehe und mein Speedzone entgegennehme, nicht auch noch irgendwelche bösen Überraschungen erleben muss  Laut der Dame am Fon soll es sich auf jeden Fall schon im Aufbau befinden... ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Mail mit dem Link zur Abholterminbuchung kommt.


----------



## d-fens (28. August 2012)

Ich kann ansich über Canyon nicht klagen. Die haben nach der Bestellung umheimlich schnell reagiert, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass die Lieferzeiten länger angegeben waren. Da kommt Rose mit ihren 4-5 Wochen nicht ansatzweise mit.

Es scheint aber einiges im Neuwieder Paketzentrum nicht rund zu laufen.
Da muss Canyon unbedingt das Gespräch suchen als DHL Grosskunde in der Region.
Das sind ja alles keine Einzelfälle mehr.


----------



## Hans123 (28. August 2012)

Ich habe gestern mittag das Geld per Onlinebanking überwiesen. Theoretisch müsste es jetzt da sein (von Sparkasse zu Sparkasse). Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, schickt Canyon aber erst eine Mail, wenn das Bike an DHL übergeben wurde (mit Tracking ID). D.h. ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob das Geld da ist.
Zu DHL: Da läuft nicht alles rund, klar. Aber z.B. gegenüber Hermes sind die klasse! Und wenn man sieht wie GLS und Hermes mit den Mitarbeitern umgehen will man eigentlich nur noch DHL nutzen. Die zahlen immerhin Tariflöhne.


----------



## othu (28. August 2012)

Du bekommst eine Email wenn das Geld deinem Kundenkonto zugebucht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-fens (28. August 2012)

Es geht nicht darum das DHL generell schlecht ist, denn insgesamt sind sie mir persönlich die Liebsten. Es geht um das Postzentrum in Neuwied, in dem es massiv Probleme zu geben scheint.


----------



## Hans123 (28. August 2012)

@othu Danke!
@d-fens Okay, falsch verstanden!


----------



## Hans123 (29. August 2012)

Eben kam die Bestätigung über den Geldeingang.
Mein Wochenende ist gerettet, WENN

-die heute das Bike noch versenden
-es bis Samstag da ist
-es frei von Mängeln ist
-es mir passt (wohl das wichtigste)

Spannend


----------



## d-fens (29. August 2012)

Ich glaube es ist nicht bis Samstag da.

Mein Renner ist vorhin gekommen.
Alles zusammengebaut und gleich geht's raus für die erste kleine Ausfahrt.

Leider hab ich eine kleine Beule auf der Fläche eines der Laufräder.
Hab Canyon schon angerufen und eine Mail mit nem Foto geschickt.

Wo bleibt da die Qualitätssicherung?!
Ich habs sofort beim Auspacken gesehen.


----------



## Hans123 (29. August 2012)

Wirklich schnell geht das bei Canyon nun wirklich nicht, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf


----------



## d-fens (29. August 2012)

Ich finde die schon einigermaßen flott.
Nur von Mittwochnachmittag bis Samstag wird knapp.
Vergiss nicht, Neuwied ist dazwischen!


----------



## Plugie (29. August 2012)

Meins macht sich momentan auf die Reise. 

@d-fens: hast mal geschaut ob der Karton ne Beschädigung hat? Dann könnte es auch DHL liegen der Schaden. Bzw. wenn da einer das Paket bissl unhöflich behandelt hat und was gegen gestoßen ist. Muss also nich zwangsläufig an Canyon liegen.
Ansonsten viel Spass auf der ersten Runde


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (29. August 2012)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen was Lieferzeit angeht 
Habe am Sonntag bestellt, heute Mittwoch ists an DHL übergeben, wird dann wohl morgen kommen ansonsten Freitag nehme ich an!

edit: per Nachnahme bestellt!


----------



## elchdeluxe (29. August 2012)

Ich habe Freitag abend bestellt und per Kreditkarte bezahlt, habe Montag die Bestellbestätigung inkl. Auftragsnummer bekommen. Wie läuft das weiter bei der Bezahlung mit KK - habt Ihr da noch eine Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen oder gabs dann nur noch eine Versandinfo? Würde gerne am WE fahren, aber mit dem neuen Rad 

edit: Die Kreditkarte wurde noch nicht belastet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plugie (29. August 2012)

@Elch: Hab auch mit KK bezahlt. Sonntag bestellt. Dienstag die Bestätigung und heute die DHL Tracking Nummer. Zahlungsbestätigung gibts bei KK eigentlich sehhhrrrr selten


----------



## d-fens (29. August 2012)

Canyon selber reagiert echt sehr schnell.
Die sind viel besser organisiert als z.B. Rose.
Da dauert's häufig 4-5 Wochen mit den Rädern.

Problem kann eben manchmal das Paketzentrum in Neuwied sein, muss es aber nicht.
Wäre halt ärgerlich wenn man hofft ein Bike bis zum WE zu bekommen.

Okay, die ersten 10KM waren super. Hat mir gut gefallen.
Muss mich noch ein bisschen in die Sram Force einfuchsen.

Karton war äußerlich nicht beschädigt. Delle ist auf der Lauffläche.
Stelle die nächsten Tage mal ein paar Fotos ein.
Denke das gehört zu einer abgeschlossenen Bestellung im Wartezimmer-Thread.


----------



## Nduro (29. August 2012)

Problem kann eben manchmal das Paketzentrum in Neuwied sein, muss es aber nicht.
Wäre halt ärgerlich wenn man hofft ein Bike bis zum WE zu bekommen.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Freitag wurde das Paket um 13h an Neuwied übergeben.

Laut Code von DHL und einen Anruf dort sollte es morgen kommen aber dann:




war es doch schon heute da. Ein Glück war meine Frau zuhause.

Bisheriges Fazit Canyon hat bisher alles schnell erledigt, lediglich der Versand über DHL hat lange gedauert. Würde es das nächste mal abholen in Koblenz.

So jetzt genug ich habe etwas zu tun


----------



## d-fens (29. August 2012)

Von Canyon aus läuft alles super.
Das mit der Beule ist ärgerlich und liegt eher an einer schludrigen Qualitätssicherung.
Aber ich denke dafür wird es eine Lösung geben.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen dass ich mit dem Ultimate AL 9.0 SL voll zufrieden.
Ein blitzschnelles Fliegengewicht!
7,1 KG sind auch für viele teurere Carbon Räder ne Ansage!


----------



## Hans123 (29. August 2012)

Gute Fahrt damit


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (29. August 2012)

18:12 Uhr: Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet
@Neuwied

Zielpaketzentrum ist bei mir Hagen

Meint ihr ich kann mit dem Paket morgen noch rechnen oder eher Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (29. August 2012)

Bei mir hat es nach dieser Meldung noch zwei Werktage und Samstag Sonntag zwischendrin gedauert. Aber vielleicht hast du mehr Glück.

Jetzt fällt es mir leicht zu sagen. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## d-fens (29. August 2012)

Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall zum WE da und das ist doch mal schön.
Dann muss es nur trocken bleiben!


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (29. August 2012)

Ja nur was machen die da bitte in Neuwied? 

Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut in meiner App von meinen letzten Paketen.

19:05 Kitzingen
03:04 Hagen
---
13:20 Hamburg
03:11 Hagen
---
16:40 Hamburg
05:52 Hagen
---
17:43 Staufenberg
00:08 Hagen
---
16:10 Saulheim
00:28 Hagen
---
13:44 Rüdersdorf
02:42 Hagen
--
16:51 Ottendorf-Okrilla
05:28 Hagen
--
18:51 Feucht
04:21 Hagen
--
usw ...

ALLE waren am folgenden Tag zwischen 10-13 Uhr vor meiner Tür, und da liegen einige Startpaketzentren weiter weg als Neuwied!
Generell höchsten Respekt für DHL, haben mich nie enttäuscht


----------



## Schibbie (29. August 2012)

FRAGE: Wie große waren diese Pakete? Wurden die auch per Hand sortiert oder maschinell?


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (29. August 2012)

Hmm ja gut, ob maschinell oder per Hand weis ich nicht, aber waren eher alles kleinere bis mittelgroße Pakete, macht das so einen Unterschied, so groooß ist der Bikeguard nun auch nicht 

edit: Aber jetzt wo du es sagst, die größeren Pakete fahren die ja alle mit so einem größeren LKW, bzw so holen die sie bei uns bei der Firma ab, nicht mit nem Sprinter oder so


----------



## Bone-Breaker (29. August 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> FRAGE: Wie große waren diese Pakete? Wurden die auch per Hand sortiert oder maschinell?



Ach was.... Neuwied liegt doch im Westerwald wo es bekanntlich kalt über die Höhen pfeift. Also geht das folgendermaßen....

- alle Pakete werden um 12 Uhr in die Luft geworfen
- Pakete die an Ort und Stelle runter kommen werden am nächsten Tag um 12 Uhr erneut in die Luft geworfen und alle anderen gehen in den Versand


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (29. August 2012)

hmm ja das ergibt wirklich Sinn


----------



## elchdeluxe (29. August 2012)

@Heisenberg: Die Räder werden als Sperrgut verschickt, sprich im Paketzentrum ganz anders bearbeitet u.a. auch manuell sortiert, da dauert es nun mal etwas länger, ein normales Paket (kein Sperrgut) bei DHL ist in der Regel deutschlandweit fast immer am nächsten Tag da (hab während meines Studiums in einem Paketzentrum gearbeitet).

@Plugie: Was hast Du denn für ein Rad bestellt?


----------



## Hans123 (30. August 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Flaschenhaltern, die ich dazu bestellt habe, dass mein Paket noch nicht abgeschickt wurde


----------



## Plugie (30. August 2012)

@Elch:

Ein Nerve XC 9.0 in schwarz/grün Größe L
Nach meinem Azonic Dual Slalom Bike und nem Banshee Chaparrel Bleischwer Fully will ich mal was zum Kilometerkillen 

@Hans: Flaschenhalter? Hättest dir woanders den Tune mit konischer Flasche bestellen sollen. Der ist Leicht und nach spätestens 3km sitzt die Flasche auch bomben fest und kann nicht rausfallen. Allerdings kann es passieren das du selbst die Flasche auch nicht raus bekommst.  Selbst Tune macht seine Witze darüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans123 (30. August 2012)

Nö, der ist mir zu teuer 

Oh man, noch immer keine Versandbenachrichtigung... Wenn die heute versenden würden, hätte ich ja noch eine Chance es Samstag zu bekommen. Aber wird wohl nix


----------



## stanleydobson (30. August 2012)

Man du bekommst es samstag noch nicht und wenn du hier 10x am tag rumjammerst 

Man sollte schon geduld mtbringen


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

cool down 
waren wir nicht alle so aufgeregt und haben irgendwen genervt?
Bei mir musste meine Familie, mein Freund und die Familie meines Freundes drunter leiden.

Das ging jeden Tag so!
Strive hier, Strive da, Strive weiß, Strive blau, Pedale hier, Pedale da


----------



## Hans123 (30. August 2012)

eben 
als stay cool


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> cool down
> waren wir nicht alle so aufgeregt und haben irgendwen genervt?
> Bei mir musste meine Familie, mein Freund und die Familie meines Freundes drunter leiden.
> 
> ...



deswegen bin ich auch froh dass du es nun hast


----------



## stanleydobson (30. August 2012)

Joooo aber allein schon die eröffneten threads von hans hatten meinen puls hochgetrieben....
Und dann kommt das bike und ist kaputt xD


----------



## Hans123 (30. August 2012)

mach mir keine angst  

noch schlimmer: es passt nicht


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Und dann kommt das bike und ist kaputt xD



Dann läuft er Amok bei DHL 

Lass ihm seine Vorfreude 
Er ist noch jung, der wird noch ruhiger


----------



## Plugie (30. August 2012)

Mein Gott, das ist doch das Wartezimmer. Sag nicht das du nach 2 Stunden beim Arzt warten net unruhig wirst wegen den Rentnern vor dir und den Privatpatienten die eher dürfen 

Deswegen ist das ja das Wartezimmer, hier darf man das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans123 (30. August 2012)

So, erster "Schock" für mich:


_Sehr geehrte/er Hans123,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

*Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL.* Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team
_

Dann wird das wohl nichts mehr mit Samstag *wein*

Andererseits wird so die Freude nur noch größer- ein durchaus positiver Aspekt


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

Manchmal sind die Jungs recht flott 
Ging bei mir auch schnell. Mittags kam die selbe Mail wie bei dir (nur das ich abgeholt habe) und Nachmittags war das Bike schon fertig. Nen Tag später kam die Meldung mit dem Abholkalender. 

Aber freu dich und gut 
Wird schon kommen.


----------



## Plugie (30. August 2012)

@Hans

Bei mir wars so:

29.08.   8.15Uhr: Ihr Paket wird kommissioniert
29.08. 14.22Uhr: Ihr Paket geht in den Versand...Trackingnummer blabla
30.08.   8.42Uhr: Ihr Paket wurde in das Zustellerfahrzeug geladen

Jetz wart ich hier im Büro das der Postdödel kommt.

Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Schibbie (30. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> cool down
> waren wir nicht alle so aufgeregt und haben irgendwen genervt?
> Bei mir musste meine Familie, mein Freund und die Familie meines Freundes drunter leiden.
> 
> ...




solange er nicht eifersüchtig wird


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

ist schon interessant wie ich mein Bike hege und pflege 

vielleicht sollte ich ihn doch mal fragen ob er sich nicht langsam Sorgen macht? Immerhin hab ich schon gedroht meine Katze aus der Wohnung zu verbannen wenn Sie es umschmeißt


----------



## Hans123 (30. August 2012)

@Plugie

Zum Leiden aller hier im Thread macht mir das doch noch Hoffnung...  

Und deines müsste dann ja in den nächsten Stunden eintreffen, wenn es schon im Zustellfahrzeug ist - Klasse  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans123 (30. August 2012)

Hey Plugie,

du hattest recht,, EBEN gerade kam folgende Mail:

_Canyon Bicycles GmbH
14:16 (vor 3 Minuten)

an mich 
Kundennummer: D
Auftragsnummer: VA

Sehr geehrte/er Hans123,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet 3._


----------



## Plugie (30. August 2012)

Glühstrumpf 

Meins ist jetzt da. Muss nur warten bis meine faule Belegschaft endlich die Werkstatt verlässt, damit ich es aufbauen kann.
Aber warum zum Geier fängt es genau jetzt an zu regnen  und warum schreibt mir meine Frau das ich sie heute noch wohin fahren muss....das leben ist sooooo hart


----------



## der_erce (30. August 2012)

Unboxing ist soo geil. Glückwunsch meinerseits!


----------



## Nduro (30. August 2012)

Ich kann hier jeden verstehen der nach zwei Tage heir anfängt zu nerven, ging mir auch so.
Wünsche euch noch ne gute Zeit.

ich bin dann mal weg.

Abonnement löschen


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

ich musste auf meins auch 3 wochen oder sogar 4 warten und ich hatte mein anderes schon verkauft das waren 4 harte wochen


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (31. August 2012)

31.08.2012 02:48 Uhr Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.(Hagen, Deutschland)

yeeeehaaa, das heist wohl es wird heute kommen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanleydobson (31. August 2012)

Interessant.....


----------



## Plugie (31. August 2012)

So, da is es aufm ersten billiges Händyfoto. Wenn jetzt nur mal der scheiss Regen aufhören würde


----------



## Hans123 (31. August 2012)

Datum/Uhrzeit	Ort	Status
Do, 30.08.12 16:27 Uhr	
Neuwied
Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Fr, 31.08.12 05:00 Uhr	
Lahr
Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Fr, 31.08.12 08:30 Uhr	
--
Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.

Neuwied mag mich wohl 

Gut, bin jetzt auf der Arbeit und werde es dann erst morgen bei der Filiale abholen können. Aber das ist ja nicht mehr lang hin


----------



## elchdeluxe (31. August 2012)

Mhm, bei mir zeichnete sich gestern ab, dass ich spontan 80km von  Koblenz entfernt bin und früh Feierabend machen konnte, also habe ich  mal bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt, wie weit meine Bestellung ist und  ob ich es evtl. doch abholen könnte o.ä.. Das Rad ist schon  kommissioniert gewesen und steht im Lager wohl für den Versand bereit,  man bot mir aber an ich sollte eins To-Go abholen und dann vor Ort stornieren. Ich bin also heiß wie Frittenfett hingefahren (habe mein altes Rad gestern verkauft) - in der Hoffnung, dass ich bereits am WE das neue ausführen darf.

Vor Ort dann die Ernüchterung, das Rad war in meiner Größe nicht vorhanden - ich hatte den Mitarbeiter der Service-Hotline ja nicht ungefähr 3-mal gefragt, ob es tatsächlich in L da ist, aber Fehler sind menschlich - kein Problem konnten die Jungs vor Ort ja auch nichts für, auch wenn meine Enttäuschung groß war. So konnte ich wenigstens mal eine andere Ausstattung in L ausprobieren und mir mal alles vor Ort angucken.

Ich warte also weiter auf eine Versandbestätigung, meine Vorfreude steigt, da ich weiß, dass ich das richtige Rad gekauft habe und ich hoffe, dass es bis zum Urlaub da ist, würde es schon gerne im Allgäu ausführen.

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und ich versuche mich mal in einer Sache, die mir sonst gar nicht liegt - GEDULD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans123 (31. August 2012)

So, Bike ist beim Nachbarn... Noch ein paar Stunden, dann komm ich hier raus. Hoffentlich ist er auch da und nicht spontan in einen drei-wöchigen Afrika Urlaub geflogen ^^


----------



## DoubleU (31. August 2012)

Hab mein Bike diese Woche Di bekommen. Eigentlich letzte Woche Di, aber DHL hat es dann noch ein wenig durch die Gegend geschickt nachdem es unerwartet schon einem Tag nach Versand zu Hause ankam, aber keiner zum annehmen da war... Es sind nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu klären, aber ansonsten alles bestens. Außer dem Wetter um es zu testen.


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (31. August 2012)

Alter schwede, war das eine geile erste Fahrt gerade, aber dass die bremsen mal so kaum bremsen ist normal ja? Sprich einfahren unso, und vorne schleift bissl

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d-fens (31. August 2012)

Dann ist ja für alle Alles gut geworden.
Freut mich!

Ich habe heute ne Mail von Canyon wegen der Delle im Laufrad bekommen.
Man hat mir "grosszügig" einen 50 Euro Gutschein angeboten.

Ich hab dann angerufen und erklärt, dass ich nichts mit einem Gutschein von einem Online Händler anfangen kann, z.B. für ne Wartung.
So was mach ich beim örtlichen Händler und schick das Rad nicht wieder durch D.
Außerdem sind mir die 50 Euro für ein defektes LR im Wert von 200 Euro eine bisschen wenig, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass ich 3 Fahrräder innerhalb eines Jahres gekauft habe.
Dann würd' ich eher das LR einschicken und wechseln lassen.

Mal sehen, man will mich zurückrufen.
Ich werden dann alles noch mal in dem passenden Thread bezüglich Canyon's Serviceleistung schreiben.

Viel Spass mit euren Bikes!


----------



## elchdeluxe (31. August 2012)

Kaum heule ich rum, bekomme ich die Versandbestätigung und momentan sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als würde es morgen kommen


----------



## LT.Kali (31. August 2012)

Also mein AL ist mittlerweile da. Hat eigentlich alles super geklappt. 
Letzten Freitag bestellt, Montag wurde es verschickt, stand aber wohl 2 Tage in Neuwied (kann Canyon ja nichts dafür). 
Status wurde leider seitens DHL nicht aktualisiert, so stand der liebe BikeGuard ohne Ankündigung vor der Tür. Zum Glück war ich vor Ort da krank -.-

Bike ist super, leider noch nicht mit gefahren da krank und Pedal noch nicht da...

Qualität stimmt! Weiter so!


Viel Spaß allen anderen mit ihren neuen Bikes.

Grüße aus dem Pott.


----------



## Hans123 (31. August 2012)

Juhu, habe mein AL 7.0 eben aufbauen können. Da quasi alles schon vormontiert wurde und eine gute Anleitung beiliegt, ist das kinderleicht. 
Der Rahmen scheint zu passen.Zumindest wenn man in der Wohnung umherfährt 
Aber bei absoluter Dunkelheit und strömendem Regen werde ich keine Probefahrt draußen machen, die muss bis morgen warten. 

Und jetzt habt ihr eure Ruhe vor mir 

@alle die noch warten
ich wünsche euch eine möglichst kurze Wartezeit und viel Spaß mit euren Rädern!


----------



## LT.Kali (1. September 2012)

//Kleiner Nachtrag


Ein Bild zum Abschluss darf natürlich nicht fehlen -> KLICK <- 

Bin Heute die erste Runde gefahren. Meckert nicht über die Pedale, die habe ich nur als Übergang dran gemacht, da die neuen Klicker noch irgendwo in England liegen und ich es nicht mehr aushalten konnte :-D

Fährt sich spitze! So leicht und locker, Schaltung ist super, Dämpfer auch. Definitiv besser als mein altes Scott FX 2.5.

Werde Canyon definitiv weiterempfehlen. 

Grüße!


----------



## Plugie (1. September 2012)

Mist, ich wollte gerade über die Pedale lästern 

Aber bitte mach die Speichenschutzscheibe raus. Die sieht einfach nur übel aus und macht das Rad unnötig schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (1. September 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> //Kleiner Nachtrag
> 
> 
> Ein Bild zum Abschluss darf natürlich nicht fehlen -> KLICK <-
> ...



Welcher Dämpfer?


----------



## Schibbie (1. September 2012)

Im prinzip wirkt ne gabel wie ein dämpfer


----------



## LT.Kali (1. September 2012)

Genau, meine ich doch! 

Das hässliche Dingen am Hinterrad wird noch entfernt. 

Gruß


----------



## Hans123 (1. September 2012)

Für was ist das eigentlich?


----------



## DoubleU (1. September 2012)

Hans123 schrieb:


> Für was ist das eigentlich?



Das verhindert, daß die Kette nach innen auf die Speichen/Laufrad fällt und dort ggf. verheerendes anrichtet.


----------



## Hans123 (1. September 2012)

Dann macht sie ja durchaus Sinn.. Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elchdeluxe (2. September 2012)

Neuwied mag mich nicht, heute hat sich bei mir nichts getan. Wie verhält es sich denn mit Sperrgut, wenn man nicht zuhause ist? Dann gibt es einen Zustellversuch am nächsten Tag? Und wenn ich da auch nicht da bin?! Danke für die Info


----------



## DoubleU (2. September 2012)

elchdeluxe schrieb:


> Neuwied mag mich nicht, heute hat sich bei mir nichts getan. Wie verhält es sich denn mit Sperrgut, wenn man nicht zuhause ist? Dann gibt es einen Zustellversuch am nächsten Tag? Und wenn ich da auch nicht da bin?! Danke für die Info



Der 2. Zustelltermin geschieht nur nach Anforderung, telefonisch oder dem link folgend der im Kleingedruckten auf der Rückseite der Zustellkarte steht (irgendwas mit www.dhl.de/nochmal-zustellen oder so) - Paket kommt dann 2 Tage nach dieser Beauftragung. Theoretisch!, denn trotz schriftlicher Bestätigung seitens DHL kam bei mir am vereinbarten Tag nichts, auch am Folgetag nicht und auch nicht darauf...als es dann nach Tagen und nach mehrfacher Reklamation endlich im Tracking zur Auslieferung am nächsten Tag eingetragen wurde hatte ich selber Zeit es abzuholen...lol, also im Zweifel evtl. besser in der Filiale abholen, da die offenbar teils nicht sehr prof. arbeiten, um es sehr freundlich auszudrücken.


----------



## elchdeluxe (2. September 2012)

Ok, Danke! Abholen in der Filiale ist super!


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2012)

DHL Lieferanten sind arme Schweine. Akkordausliefern und das auf Zeitdruck. Oftmals quittieren sie einen Artikel als "Zugestellt, war nicht anwesend" um sich die Zeit für den Rest der Tour zu sparen. D.h. Die Lieferung wird gescannt zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem sie gescannt werden müsste...egal wo er gerade ist. Wenn er sich aber dadurch die ganze Tour vermasselt, wirds eben nicht ausgeliefert.
Klingt zunächst mies, ist aber letztlich nachvollziehbar, da sie sonst viel Strafe zahlen müssen. (Und nein, ich bin kein DHLler und kenn auch keinen!  )


----------



## elchdeluxe (3. September 2012)

Wie gesagt, abholen wäre für mich super. Der brauch auch gar nicht erst versuchen auszuliefern, ist eh keiner da  Mein Rad hängt allerdings seit Freitag ohne Veränderung in Neuwied...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2012)

> *Ihre Canyon Bestellung VA1234567 wird kommissioniert.*
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er Smubob,
> 
> ...


----------



## sirios (4. September 2012)

Genial! Glückwunsch


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2012)

Na endlich


----------



## elchdeluxe (4. September 2012)

> Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.



 Nur bin ich arbeiten...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2012)

...jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wann die Mail mit der Terminbuchung kommt *hibbel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benoppe84 (4. September 2012)

genau darauf warte ich auch....alle 5 min wird das postfach aktualisiert

Bestellt wurde übrigens Torque Alpinist 8.0 in schwarz....


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2012)

benoppe84 schrieb:


> genau darauf warte ich auch....alle 5 min wird das postfach aktualisiert


Bei mir quasi automatisch permanent  ...und wehe du schnappst mir einen Termin weg  

Bei mir übrigens gehts um ein FRX Speedzone


----------



## benoppe84 (5. September 2012)

yes, am 10.09 um 11:30Uhr ist es dann soweit!!! oh man, was ich mich freue


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

Du hast aber auch vorm Rechner gepennt, oder?  Als ich die Mail um kurz nach 8 gelesen habe (sie kam um kurz nach 6...! ), war der Montag schon voll, Dienstag schaffe ich nicht, außer ich würde mit Bus & Bahn hin fahren (= 2 x knapp 4h Fahrt vs. 1,5h mit dem Auto) also wirds bei mir Mittwoch (10:45). Eine ganze Woche warten, obwohl das Rad fertig dort steht und ich eh NICHTS von dem Gefasel der "Präsentation" wissen will, weil ich vermutich von jedem Einzelteil des Bikes 1000 mal mehr Ahnung habe als der, der es mir präsentieren soll  Aber leider gibt Canyon ja kein Bike ohne dieses Prozedere raus


----------



## dia-mandt (5. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber leider gibt Canyon ja kein Bike ohne dieses Prozedere raus



stimmt nicht.
ich habe es einfach mitgenommen.
und das schlimmere ist sogar, dass ich, als ich es abgeholt habe, einen Zettel am Karton hatte, dass das rad schon 1 woche vorher im Lager eingegangen ist und die Mail, dass es fertig ist, kam 1 woche später!


----------



## benoppe84 (5. September 2012)

habe direkt morgens nach dem aufstehen in mein postfach geguckt und sofort an mein laptop gesprungen....finde es auch nicht wirklich vorteilhaft das ganze prozedere...aber was soll man(n) machen? 

nun gut, jetzt ist es nicht mehr lange.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> stimmt nicht.
> ich habe es einfach mitgenommen.


Und wie geht das?  War es ein Expressbike? Dann ist das normal...




benoppe84 schrieb:


> habe direkt morgens nach dem aufstehen in mein postfach geguckt und sofort an mein laptop gesprungen


Ich auch! Nur habe ich wohl etwas länger geschlafen 

Ist aber jetzt eigentlich auch egal, nächste Woche passts gut, da ich auf dem Weg eh noch etwas anderes mit dem Auto erledigen wollte, was (außer heute) erst wieder nächsten Mittwoch gehen würde.


----------



## dia-mandt (5. September 2012)

nein. habe normal eine selbstabholung gemacht, aber ich habe denen einfach gesagt, dass ich es im karton haben will, da ich es eh direkt zerlege.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

Mist, auf die Idee hätte ich mal selbst kommen sollen. Aber komplett aufgebaut ist es eh besser auf Mängel durchzuchecken (ist mir bei der mangelhaften Qualitätskontrolle doch sehr wichtig und mein Hauptgrund für die Abholung) und wie oben geschrieben passt der nächste Mittwoch eh ganz gut. Nächste Woche hat dann auch mein Kumpel Urlaub, der meinen FR Frame kriegt, dann machen wir am Donnerstag ne doppelte Torque-Aufbau-Session


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (8. September 2012)

Donnerstag Abend bestellt,Freitag Vormittag komissioniert,
Freitag Abend in Neuwied,
Samstag morgen (heute) bei mir,
schneller geht wohl nur 'ne Abholung....


Gleich erstmal aufbauen!


----------



## benoppe84 (8. September 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend bestellt,Freitag Vormittag komissioniert,
> Freitag Abend in Neuwied,
> Samstag morgen (heute) bei mir,
> schneller geht wohl nur 'ne Abholung....
> ...


 

schneller geht es nicht....

noch dieses wochenende abwarten und am montag 11.30uhr heißt es dann.. CANYON TORQUE.....


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend bestellt,Freitag Vormittag komissioniert,
> Freitag Abend in Neuwied,
> Samstag morgen (heute) bei mir,
> schneller geht wohl nur 'ne Abholung....
> ...



Wow...was wars denn?


----------



## Freakrr (10. September 2012)

Strive ES7.0 CH


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Strive ES7.0 CH



Tolles bike


----------



## Freakrr (10. September 2012)

Nur leider mit Kettenklemmer ab Werk geliefert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (10. September 2012)

Hatte Samstag 5 Stück während einer Tour (übrigens nicht beim schalten, sondern einfach beim ersten Tritt in die rechte Pedale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) nachdem ich meinen Kabelbindermod abgeändert hatte  .... jetzt hab ich es nochmal neu gemacht und seitdem läufts wieder  . Ätzende Sche....  und es regt mich immernoch auf.


----------



## Freakrr (10. September 2012)

Diesen Kabelbindermod habe ich nich auch sofort verbaut, weiß aber nicht ob es geglückt ist. Konnte das WE leider nich nicht fahren.


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Kettenklemmer? Kabelbindermod??


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ... die rechte Pedale...


Ich vermute mal, dass du rechts nur ein (1) Pedal hast, daher *Pedal* - nicht Pedale (=Plural) 




der_erce schrieb:


> Kettenklemmer? Kabelbindermod??


Strive'ler-Problem, entspann dich


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

lol, ich wollt nur wissen was es ist. Kann mir da grad nix drunter vorstellen! ^^


----------



## MeMa (10. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass du rechts nur ein (1) Pedal hast, daher *Pedal* - nicht Pedale (=Plural)



Klar, mein ich doch   sorry


----------



## mssc (10. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Strive'ler-Problem, entspann dich



Und FRX Rockzone Problem...


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

klär mal auf bitte...ich steh immer noch aufm schlauch!


----------



## MeMa (10. September 2012)

Das da issn Kettenklemmer

http://www.mtb-noordwest9.nl/modules/Weblog/uploads/1276435392chainsuck-1.jpg

und damit der nicht passiert, bindet man sich einen Kabelmod 

http://s233603629.online.de/RHR/MTB/Strive/Strive_ACZT.jpg

und der soll die Kette davon abhalten sich festzuziehen.... oder irgendwie so


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Achsoooooooo..... Ich dacht der Klemmer wär nen Bauteil.   Hab ich nicht weitgenug "gedenkt" ! Gibts beim Strive nicht ne Bohrung für dieses kleine Bauteil welches bei der Hammerschmidt z.b. angebaut wird? Könnte man doch sowas montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (10. September 2012)

Müsst ich mal gucken wenn ich zu hause bin


----------



## Schibbie (10. September 2012)

Bei ner HS gibts sowieso keine Kettenklemmer, deswegen gibts da auch kein Bauteil. Oder was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Shark Fin nennt sich das glaub ich. 

Und das Ding kommt (hier ein Bild am FRX) Hier rein!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Klar, mein ich doch   sorry


Nicht zu ernst nehmen  ich schei$$e einfach viel zu gern klug 




mssc schrieb:


> Und FRX Rockzone Problem...


Ach, da auch?? Dann hat's wohl echt z. T. mit der RF Kurbel zu tun...




der_erce schrieb:


> Achsoooooooo..... Ich dacht der Klemmer wär nen Bauteil.


 Das was du meinst heißt "Kettenführung" oder "Kettenschloss"  *duck und weg*




der_erce schrieb:


> Gibts beim Strive nicht ne Bohrung für dieses kleine Bauteil welches bei der Hammerschmidt z.b. angebaut wird? Könnte man doch sowas montieren.


Das nützt nix, bei den besagten Fällen klemmt die Kette *unten*...


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Geb dir gleich kettenführung! 

Ok, wenns nix bringt, dann Schlauch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ok, wenns nix bringt, dann Schlauch!


...oder RR-Lenkerband (Kork), das verwende ich seit Jahren an Ketten- und Druckstreben, dämpft sehr gut, ist super haltbar und wiegt einen Bruchteil eines Stücks Schlauch.  Beim FRX werde ich mal ausprobieren, ob man den serienmäßigen Kettenstrebenschutz, der ja komischerweise nur auf deren Oberseite verbaut ist, auch umgedreht nochmal an die Unterseite kleben kann  Ich berichte die Tage im FRX-Fred...


----------



## mssc (10. September 2012)

Hab letztens auf 10km "Erkundungstour" 5-6 Klemmer gehabt... 
Muss mir das mal genauer ansehen, die Rolle einstellen, das Halteblech biegen oder sonstwas... nervt doch ziemlich... oder ich warte bis die neuen 2013er Modelle (und die neue Kettenführung) online kommt und verbaue die dann...


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2012)

Also ich hatte noch keinen einzigen Klemmer mit meiner KeFü (77 Designz)
Meine Kette ist aber auch gekürzt, ich fahre einen shortcage und nur ein Kettenblatt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich hatte noch keinen einzigen Klemmer mit meiner KeFü (77 Designz)
> Meine Kette ist aber auch gekürzt, ich fahre einen shortcage und *nur ein Kettenblatt*.


Deshalb wirst du das Problem so auch vermutlich nie bekommen  Das Hochziehen liegt i. d. R. am Vorbeistreifen und Hängenbleiben der Kette an den Schalthilfen des großen Kettenblatts, während die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt läuft.


PS: auf Wiedersehen Wartezimmer  

Mittwoch nach der Abholung:






Schlachtung (Donnerstag, danach Aufbau meines FR für einen Kumpel) + Aufbau (Freitag):






Aktueller (End-)Zustand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. September 2012)

Es gibt Strives, die haben das Problem ständig, es gibt welche die haben es nur selten ( so wie ich 1 x ) und es gibt viele, die haben gar kein Problem mit Kettenklemmern. Leider gibt es derzeit noch keine wirkliche Erkenntnis, wodurch die Klemmer verursacht werden.

Es gibt Versuche mit geänderten Übersetzungen, wo statt des 24er ein 26er KB verbaut ist. Ob es wirklich daran hängt kann derzeit noch niemand mit Bestimmtheit sagen.

Somit bleibt aktuell nur abwarten und etwas Eigeninitiative ( Kabelbinder ).

Ärgerlich ist es auf alle Fälle


----------



## Nduro (24. September 2012)

Schaue hier immer mal wieder gerne rein.
Ist ja leer 

Warten alle auf die 2013 Modelle oder ist Neuwied jetzt so schnell geworden das das warten sich nicht lohnt?


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

Ich denk eher, dass keiner im Augenblick wartet.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. September 2012)

Also mein Torque kam blitzartig!

19.09 mittags verschickt
21.09 mittags angekommen

Das letzte Bike war 6 Werktage unterwegs.


----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich denk eher, dass keiner im Augenblick wartet.



Falsch!


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

ups.  BermudaNeuwied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2012)

bin mal gespannt... muss die woche eh arbeiten. da lenkt ein neues riesenpaket im flur eh nur ab


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

und wie das ablenkt!


----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2012)

Vor allem Wenn die neuen Anbauteile schneller sind... Bremsen und shifter sind gerade angekommen! Die hatte ich erst am Freitag bestellt


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

War bei mir genauso. Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich die Pedale aus und wieder eingepackt hab, geschraubt hab, bei DHL auf Refresh gedrückt hab. Das ist eine Qual! Und wenn das Ding dann da steht im Karton, du eigentlich keine Zeit hast dafür, dich aber doch entscheidest mal nen Blick reinzuwerfen, mal dran schnupperst, in die kleine Box reinkucktst, mal anhebst, die Beschreibung und Beipackzettel ankuckst und dich dann doch wieder 30 minuten an dem Bike rumwerkeln siehst, weisst du dass du noch ein Kind bist


----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2012)

hab meinem kunden schon gesagt das, wenn ein großes paket ankommt ich mich warscheinlich für 3-4 stunden von meiner schlechtesten seite zeige. Also haben wir beschlossen das ich die ecke von dem karton für ein paar minuten trockenrammeln darf bis es mir besser geht und wir danach einfach weitermachen. etwas früher aufhören und dann das ding zusammen auspacken. Gottseidank jemand der auch hobbies hat. Kulante Kunden sind doch klasse!


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

Also wenn man als tätowierer uncoole und unkulante kunden hat, hat man doch sowieso was falsch gemacht oder?  Im übrigen sehr cooler Style, gefällt mir.


----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2012)

thx!


----------



## Nduro (24. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 238093



So sah es bei mir auch über Tage aus. Und dann über Nacht war es da. 
Hatte im Nachhinein auch was dieses hektische Warten.

Viel Spass beim Aufbau.


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2012)

Es ist da. 



ich bin dann mal weg! lenker abholen und bremsen runter... falls jemand noch nen satz bremsen von Avid braucht...? Und ein XT Schaltwerk und Schalthebel?


----------



## Postbote2007 (25. September 2012)

für alle die noch warten müssen  mir wurde heute vom CANYON-Service mitgeteilt das in der 40 Kalenderwoche "1.10 bis 7.10.12" wegen der Inventur nichts ausgeliefert werden kann... 

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (25. September 2012)

Geiles Dropzone  SONNTAG wird geschräddert !


----------



## der_erce (26. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Es ist da.
> 
> 
> 
> ich bin dann mal weg! lenker abholen und bremsen runter... falls jemand noch nen satz bremsen von Avid braucht...? Und ein XT Schaltwerk und Schalthebel?



Nice und Glückwunsch. 

Was willstn drauf machen?


----------



## luxaltera (26. September 2012)

Ergon sattel Goldenen race face lenker und Saint Bremsen, Schaltwerk und shifter. Ein paar kleine Facelift Teilchen in Gold und grün. Ga1 griffe sind schon dran, die canyons sind mir zu schmal. Dann hab ich erstmal fertig.


----------



## der_erce (26. September 2012)

Saint 2013? also die M820 ?


----------



## Wastelino (26. September 2012)

@luxaltera: Zufällig am Montag in Koblenz abgeholt?


----------



## luxaltera (26. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Saint 2013? also die M820 ?



ja genau. Die Die bremse und shifter liegen schon hier. Sieht hammer aus und die verarbeitung und zuggefühl ist top. da wackelt nix rum, kein spiel, echt edel. 




Wastelino schrieb:


> @luxaltera: Zufällig am Montag in Koblenz abgeholt?



Nee kam per post


----------



## der_erce (26. September 2012)

F**K...die M820 würd mir auch sowas von taugen, zumindest das Schaltwerk. Auf deine MEinung bezüglich der Bremsen bin ich mal gespannt. Wo fährt man in Berlin mit so nem Hobel denn dann eigentlich?


----------



## Wastelino (26. September 2012)

Dachte ich hätte dich da gesehen - gleiches Bike und sauber Tattoos.


----------



## luxaltera (26. September 2012)

ich denke das wird ein reise zum park bike... in berlin is nicht viel. im grunewald gibts den teufelsberg aber den muss man auch erstmal hoch und entsprechend is das nach 2-3 mal auch nich das wahre... wollten am WE eigentlich nach braunlage zur einweihung aber das wird nix also muss man mal sehen. verwöhnt mit abfahrten sind wir hier jedenfalls nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. September 2012)

wie hoch ist der teufelsberg


----------



## nukular2008 (26. September 2012)

114,7m über NN
Wobei ja eher die Erhebung über Umgebungsniveau zählt und das dürften so an die 60-70m sein (laut Google Earth).

Ungefähr so wie die Halden hier im Ruhrgebiet. Klar ist das (vor allem im Sommer) nicht ganz ohne, aber besser so als im Norden zu wohnen wo die höchste Erhöhung ne Sanddüne am Strand ist^^
Allerdings werd' ich auch jedes mal neidisch wenn ich die Bilder von den Bikes in den Bergen hier in der Galerie sehen


----------



## luxaltera (26. September 2012)

es reicht zum üben und es fordert die kondition...


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

@luxaltera und du magst nicht die M820 an meine Adresse weiterleiten?  Darfst auch auf unseren Bergen fahren


----------



## luxaltera (27. September 2012)

Hmmmmm
Du hast zufällig nen guten Kumpel bei DHL in Hamburg, oder?

ODER?!


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

lol..ich hab nen Kumpel in Hamburg, aber nicht bei DHL  ... Fehlgeleitet von Berlin nach Hamburg??? Ruf doch mal an, dass ist doch nen Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (27. September 2012)

ich warts erstmal ab. Ist ja noch immer unterwegs und sind keine lebenswichtigen teile. Wenn morgen noch nix passiert ist dann ruf ich sicherlich mal an.


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

Fährst du die Bremsscheiben dann mit Centerlockadapter?


----------



## JulianM. (27. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ergon sattel Goldenen race face lenker und Saint Bremsen, Schaltwerk und shifter. Ein paar kleine Facelift Teilchen in Gold und grün. Ga1 griffe sind schon dran, die canyons sind mir zu schmal. Dann hab ich erstmal fertig.



blöde frage aber wo bekommste diese "kleinteile" her? such mich im Internet dumm und dämlich und finde keinen shop mit guter Auswahl...


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

Was suchst du?


----------



## JulianM. (27. September 2012)

das weiß ich selbst noch nicht ganz genau, irgendwas was das rad optisch aufwertet, z.B. Kappen für die Lenkerende, andere Bremsgriffe, Schrauben,... und das am besten alles in Farbe


----------



## luxaltera (27. September 2012)

Ich bestelle eigentlich meistens bei BMO und Easy Elox für Schrauben und so.


----------



## luxaltera (27. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Fährst du die Bremsscheiben dann mit Centerlockadapter?



Nee 6 Loch mit XT scheiben.


----------



## JulianM. (27. September 2012)

ha! du hast mich wieder drauf gebracht, easy elox hab ich gesucht! merci!


----------

